# China's Picturesque Tibet Autonomous Region: News & Images



## cirr

*Six lines under construction or planned/proposed*&#12290;

Xinhua | 2013-7-6 12:51:27 

By Agencies	

Seven years after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway went into operation, the "roof of the world" is about to see more railways connecting it to other parts of China.

Several new railway lines are either under construction or being planned to form a rail network in the sparsely populated Qinghai-Tibet Plateau in western China, according to the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company, the operator of the world's highest railway.

*During China's 12th Five Year Plan (2011-2015) period, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will branch out in all directions, ending the history of no railways in the southern part of Tibet Autonomous Region and strengthening its ties with neighboring provinces*.

The Qinghai-Tibet Railway, which spans 1,956 km from Xining, Qinghai Province, to Lhasa, regional capital of Tibet, carried 10.76 million people and 56.06 million tonnes of cargo in 2012. With these new extension lines in place, the company estimates that its passenger and cargo loads will increase to 14 million and 90 tonnes, respectively, in 2015.

The railway has led to a boom in tourism in Tibet. In 2012, more than 10 million tourists visited the autonomous region, up 21.7 percent year on year, and tourism revenue surged 30.3 percent to 12.64 billion yuan (2.06 billion US dollars).

According to Zhu Jianping, the company's vice general manager, the railway network will bring major cities in western China closer.

One of the first extensions to be completed will be a 253-km line linking Lhasa to Xigaze, a historical city in southwestern Tibet.

Construction of the line began in September 2010, and is expected to finish at the end of this year, Losang Jamcan, chairman of the Tibet regional government, said during China's annual parliamentary session in March.

The company is also considering a line between Lhasa to Nyingchi, a prefecture in the southeastern part of the autonomous region famous for its virgin forests.

Meanwhile, two new lines will extend from Golmud, a city in Qinghai that serves as an important junction on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. One will run toward Dunhuang in northwest China's Gansu Province and the other to Korla, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

With 12.9 billion yuan in investment, construction on the Golmud-Dunhuang line was kicked off last October and is expected to be completed in five years, company spokesperson Wang Tao told Xinhua.

This extension will join existing railways that link Xinjiang with Qinghai and Gansu provinces, forming a circular railway network upon completion.

The proposal for the *Golmud-Korla line* passed a feasibility test in June. *With a length of 1,222.9 km and an investment of 33.5 billion yuan, this extension will, for the first time, provide direct rail transportation between Tibet and Xinjiang, reducing the trip between Lhasa and Urumqi by more than 1,000 km.*

In a bid to make the plateau more accessible to southwest China, authorities in Qinghai have also proposed adding two more lines linking economic powerhouse Chengdu, Sichuan Province, to Golmud and Xining.

However, building and operating railways on the world's highest plateau are no easy feats. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway was designed and built with ecological considerations in mind. More than 1.5 billion yuan was spent on environmental conservation along its route, accounting for 5 percent of the project's total spending.

The railway has 33 special passageways for rare animals, including the critically-endangered Tibetan antelope. It also bypassed celestial burial grounds and lamaseries to show respect to local custom and protect religious sites.

Wang Jinchang, a section manager with the engineering affairs department of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company, said an additional 195 million yuan has been invested over the past seven years to improve local ecology and protect wildlife.

"The Qinghai-Tibet Railway has provided a lot of experience for us to draw on for the construction and operation of future railway projects," Zhu said.

"The plateau railway network will be energy-efficient, environmentally-friendly and have minimal ecological impact," he added.

China Exclusive: Qinghai-Tibet Railway expands its reach - CHINA - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

large photos of Qinghai-Tibet Railyway,incredible engineering miracle,running on the roof of the world.

Running on the roof of the world&#65292;QinghaiTibet railway - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

China&#8217;s Longyuan has installed the first five 1.5MW turbines at what it is billing as the world&#8217;s highest-altitude wind farm, 4,900 metres above sea level in Tibet. 

Once completed, the 49.5MW project will feature 33 Guodian turbines. The wind farm is situated on a plateau in Nagqu county, north of the Tibetan capital of Lhasa.

China's National Energy Administration approved the project on 19 March, 2012. Longyuan described the approval process as &#8220;complex&#8221; partly because local farmers and herdsmen objected.

&#8220;Longyuan has long dreamed of building a wind farm in Tibet,&#8221; the company said in a Chinese-language statement.

The company faces a number of challenges in building the project, including harsh weather conditions, altitude sickness and a shortened construction


http://www.rechargenews.com/wind/asia_australia/article1334213.ece
---

Tibet is will become increasingly important for China in term of energy generator such as Hydro-electricity, now wind-farming


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

typical video on wind farming

Wind Power Generation in China - YouTube


----------



## cirr

After 1.6 billion yuan and four and a half year of construction that often involved life threatening dangers, extreme hardships and technological challenges, China formally opened to traffic on Oct 31 2013 the 117.3km highway linking Bowo and the strategic Metog (Chinese: Muoto） County Seat mere 20 km from India occupied Zangnan：

[YouKu]XNjI4NTc3OTA4[/YouKu]

Video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjI4NTc3OTA4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

A important strategic highway from Lhasa city to South of Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

An area where VD200，a tailstock vertical take-off and landing UAV






under development at CAC， might find a good use。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

I will drive my car to South Tibet oneday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Do More，Talk Less

Updated: November 1, 2013 03:14 IST

*China opens new highway near Arunachal Pradesh border*

*Nearly 1 （Correction：1.6）billion Yuan project comes to light after seven failed attempts over the past 50 years*

China on Thursday opened a new highway that links what the government has described as Tibet’s “last isolated county” – located near the border with Arunachal Pradesh – with the rest of the country and will now provide all-weather access to the strategically-important region.

Chinese state media have hailed the opening of the highway to Medog – which lies close to the disputed eastern section of the border with India – as a technological breakthrough, with the project finally coming to fruition after seven failed attempts over the past fifty years.

China first started attempting to build the highway to Medog – a landlocked county in Tibet’s Nyingchi prefecture – in the 1960s, according to State media reports, in the aftermath of the 1962 war with India.

With Thursday’s opening of the road, every county in Tibet is now linked through the highway network, underlining the widening infrastructure gulf across the disputed border, even as India belatedly pushes forward an upgrading of border roads in more difficult terrain.

The official Xinhua News Agency on Thursday described Medog as “the last roadless county in China”. Before this week, Medog was the only one of China’s 2,100 counties to remain isolated from the highway network, according to State broadcaster_ China Central Television_ (CCTV).

*What the project will do*

State media reports have focused on the development benefits that the project would bring and have sought to play down the strategic dimensions. Local officials said the road’s opening will bring down commodity prices and widen access to healthcare.

The road will also provide access to the border county for nine months of the year. That the government was willing to spend as much as 950 million Yuan（Wrong。The final figure is 1600 million Yuan）– or $ 155 million – on a 117-km highway, with ostensibly few economic returns expected, has underscored the project’s importance to State planners.

Local officials said prior to the opening of the highway, reaching Medog required traversing the treacherous Galung La and Doxong La mountains at an altitude of 4,000 metres. With frequent landslides, the road was often rendered impassable.

Now, the road will be accessible for “8 to 9 months per year, barring major natural disasters”, Ge Yutao, Communist Party head of the transportation department for the Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR), told Xinhua.

Work on the 117-km road began in 2009, a year after the project was given the green light by the State Council, or Cabinet.

*Renewed attention on infrastructure projects*

The opening of the road comes at a time when there has been renewed attention on infrastructure projects in border areas in India and China.

Last week, both countries signed a Border Defence Cooperation Agreement (BDCA) during Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s visit to Beijing, aimed at expanding confidence-building measures. The agreement calls for setting up channels of communication between military commands, increasing the number of border personnel meetings, and formalising rules such as no tailing of patrols, to built trust and avoid incidents.

The agreement does not specify or limit either country’s plans to boost infrastructure – an issue that, analysts say, has in the past triggered tensions along the disputed Line of Actual Control (LAC), most notably in April when a Chinese incursion sparked a three-week-long stand-off in Depsang, Ladakh.

Han Hua, a South Asia scholar at Peking University, suggested in a recent interview that the “basic reason” for the incident was “too much construction” along the border. The Chinese side, she acknowledged, did not have to build closer to the disputed LAC because their infrastructure, as well as more favourable terrain enabled quicker mobilisation.

“If we don’t have the overall collaboration of the military, policy-makers and decision-makers on both sides,” she said, “it will be difficult to avoid such incidents”.

*‘India’s plans will not be limited’*

The BDCA, Indian officials said, will not limit India’s plans to upgrade infrastructure. It recognises the principle of equal and mutual security, which allows either side to pursue its security in its own way. At the same time, officials say the BDCA will still help “regulate activity” along the border by opening up new channels of communication, even as the border continues to remain a matter of dispute.

On Thursday, Chinese Defence Ministry spokesperson Yang Yujun told a regular press conference that military personnel would hold “regular meetings” and “make joint efforts” to maintain peace in border areas, following the signing of the BDCA. The agreement, he said according to a Xinhua report, “summarised good practices and experiences on the management of differences in China-India border areas”.

Keywords: Sino-Indian border, Arunachal-China border, infrastructure, Tibet Autonomous Region

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...r-arunachal-pradesh-border/article5302068.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

Infrastructural development and increased integration with the rest of the country's economy is the only way to relieve the Tibetan region's economic backwardness. Ultimately, there are few other options for landlocked regions in high mountainous terrain - it's already a miracle that Tibet has made far greater progress than Himachal Pradesh, Sikkim, Bhutan, Nepal, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destro

Excellent news.

Need to develop more infrastructure in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

That highway is incredible. The engineering of building it must be pretty nifty. According to the news here, this IS the last county in China connected by road. In other words, all counties in China are connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haha

When China accuses India of wrongly occupying what it calls South Tibet, it does not mention since when. Records before 1947 including postings of officials of British India would show that NEFA (North East Frontier Agency) was under British administration from almost the beginning of their control of India. There was even oil discovery and the related factory and pipelines at the place called Digboi, the name derived from typical British phrase"Dig Boy". People there have no memory of change of rulers before or after the British period.

China, Pakistan, and India share around 3500 nuclear bombs, 7 million soldiers, 25 million pieces of hardware, 3 billion people, 5,000 Kilometers of disputed land borders, and 8,000 Kilometers of coastline. Logic indicates a gathering fire storm bigger than before in history of man.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tibet is a good place to relaxe and to admire the sky and stars during the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

震撼唯美延时摄影《西藏星空》 -频道：热点资讯3-在线观看-PPS爱频道

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Etiene

Beautiful film.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

With the completion of track-laying, the railway from Lhasa to Shigatse is expected to be open to traffic in 2014. It means that the world’s highest railway, Qinghai-Tibet Railway has extended further west to Shigatse, the city nearest to Mt. Everest. The top online Tibet tour operator, Tibet Travel ORG CITS also announces that it will expand its train tour service to Shigatse and Everest Base Camp.

The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway is 253 km, including 90 kilometers in Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon. It connects the top two tourist cities of Tibet, Lhasa and Shigatse. Lhasa, the capital and the spiritual center of Tibet, is home to many culturally significant Tibetan Buddhist sites, such as Potala Palace, Jokhang Temple and Norbulingka. As Tibet’s second largest city, Shigatse is famous for Tashilhunpo Monastery, the traditional seat of the Panchen Lama. Shigatse is located on the way from Lhasa to Kathmandu, and therefore it is very convenient to travel from Shigatse to other Tibetan areas.

The construction of this line was started in September 2010. By the end of 2012, the project had completed 82.3 kilometers track laying, 27.83 percent of the total construction. In May 2013, its longest tunnel, the 10.41 kilometers Penyinla Tunnel was completed. In September 2013, the railway spanned over the Yarlung Zangbo River for the first time. By November 2013, all the subgrade construction, culverts, tunnels and bridges had been finished.

During the construction, engineers designed route detour around nature reserves and drinking water sources to better protect the fragile plateau environment. The construction cost around 13 billion Yuan (about 2 billion U.S. dollars). The extension line is capable of transporting 8.3 million tons of cargo every year, according to previous reports. Thirteen railway stations were built along the line. The average distance between each station is approximately 22.5 km. The trains are expected to run at a speed of over 120 km/h.

After the completion of the extension line, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will further expand its influence in the region, improve the transportation in southwest Tibet, ameliorate the single highway-based transportation structure and promote the local economic development. Spanning 1,956 km from Xining to Lhasa, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway has carried over 13 million passengers to and from Tibet since its launch in July 2006. Its second extension from Lhasa to Nyingchi is under construction. The railway will probably be extended further to Nepal.

*With the construction of these new extension lines, tourists can travel in Tibet more easily*. The tour cost will also be greatly cut down. For instance, those who are just interested in visiting Mt. Everest can take a train from mainland China to Shigatse directly. Lots of time and money can be saved.

With rich experience in operating Qinghai-Tibet Railway tours, Tibet Travel ORG CITS offers various train trips to Tibet from major cities of mainland China, including Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu and Xining.

Qinghai-Tibet Railway Extends to the City Nearest to Mt. Everest in 2014 | Virtual-Strategy Magazine
---

I hope Tibet railway will connect Xinjiang eventually and connect to Pakistan via Kashar-Gwadar corridor, then the economy of this region will be flourished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

Then the next station may be Shiquanhe in Ali district which is 1,500km from Lhasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

This will be an awesome train journey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

FaujHistorian said:


> This will be an awesome train journey


 
Once the railway connect from Tibet to Pakistan, you can come to enjoy some climbing at Mt. Everest.  and visit this mystical land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

The Kailash waiting and Pangong lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tractor said:


> The Kailash waiting and Pangong lake.


 
Irresistible, I will book my train to Tibet


----------



## Tractor

China's Grand Canyon Tsaparang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tractor said:


> China's Grand Canyon Tsaparang.


 
will I be get lost in this area?


----------



## Tractor

The peak with amazing round-top is Kamet.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> will I be get lost in this area?


Maybe fr this area is too large and you may get high altitude disease that cannot think clearly.


----------



## cirr

All these areas should be developed into major tourist spots with better access in the future。

Tourism is big business and China has the most abundant tourism resources in the world，both natural and man-made。



Tractor said:


> Then the next station may be Shiquanhe in Ali district which is 1,500km from Lhasa.



You are kidding， right？


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tractor said:


> The peak with amazing round-top is Kamet.
> 
> 
> Maybe fr this area is too large and you may get high altitude disease that cannot think clearly.


 
seem like you know alot of Tibet region, are you from there by the way?


----------



## Tractor

cirr said:


> All these areas should be developed into major tourist spots with better access in the future。
> 
> Tourism is big business and China has the most abundant tourism resources in the world，both natural and man-made。
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding， right？


Kidding?I don't think it's difficult to build railway on plateau.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> seem like you know alot of Tibet region, are you from there by the way?


Tibet has some good things as I know,that's all.


----------



## hadoken

This is pretty interesting. Surprised the Chinese government was okay with all this, given the political instability in Nepal at the moment. Good news none the less.


----------



## INDIC

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I hope Tibet railway will connect Xinjiang eventually and connect to *Pakistan via Kashar-Gwadar corridor*, then the economy of this region will be flourished.



Let see if you can really construct a railway through Gilgit-Baltistan when even road is difficult to maintain there. 



hadoken said:


> This is pretty interesting. Surprised the Chinese government was okay with all this, given the political instability in Nepal at the moment. Good news none the less.



Once they reached Lhasa, it was their strategic goal to expand the railway line towards border with India and Nepal.


----------



## Tractor

Recently the railway China-Kyrgyzstan-Uzbekistan was denied by Kyrgyzstan government.
A huge frustration to China's new Silk Road plan.


----------



## cirr

*Qinghai-Tibet railway sees rise in transport
*
Xinhua | 2014-1-16 16:47:27 

By Agencies 


The Qinghai-Tibet Railway, the world's highest plateau railway, saw increased passengers and cargo in 2013, according to its operator.

The railway, which spans 1,956 km from Xining in the northwestern province of Qinghai, to Lhasa, regional capital of Tibet, carried 11.73 million passengers and 57.77 million tonnes of cargo in 2013, up 8.8 percent and 12.8 percent respectively year on year, said the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Company on Thursday.

The country's booming online trade left its mark on cargo transport in 2013, as more than 38.73 percent of the cargo transported came from online orders, according to the company.

The railway has proven effective in boosting business in Tibet since it began service in July 2006.

Official figures show *Tibet's gross domestic product soared from 34.2 billion yuan ($5.4 billion) in 2006 to 80.2 billion yuan last year, an average annual growth of at least 10 percent*.

The railway has also brought a surge of tourists, boosting Tibet's tourism, hospitality and manufacturing sectors.

In 2005, a year before the rail link opened, the autonomous region received 1.8 million tourists from home and abroad, while it received 12.9 million tourists in 2013, according to the regional tourism bureau.

*Tourism revenues grew to 16.5 billion yuan in 2013 from 1.94 billion yuan in 2005*, it added.

Meanwhile, the railway has attracted more and more pilgrims to Tibet.

Wang Tieshan has worked on the railway for more than five years as the conductor of train K9801 from Xining to Lhasa.

He told Xinhua that December to mid-January is the peak season for pilgrimages to Tibet, as pilgrims are free from farming and grazing.

"The train carries more than 400 pilgrims from Sichuan, Gansu, Qinghai and other provinces each time, many of whom are from the same family or the same village," said Wang.

The company has begun to extend the railway in Tibet with the construction of a 253-km line linking Lhasa to Xigaze, a historical city in southwestern Tibet. The line is expected to be completed in 2014.

*The company estimates that its passenger and cargo loads will increase to 14 million and 90 million tonnes respectively in 2015*. 

Qinghai-Tibet railway sees rise in transport - CHINA - Globaltimes.cn


----------



## bolo

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> With the completion of track-laying, the railway from Lhasa to Shigatse is expected to be open to traffic in 2014. It means that the world’s highest railway, Qinghai-Tibet Railway has extended further west to Shigatse, the city nearest to Mt. Everest. The top online Tibet tour operator, Tibet Travel ORG CITS also announces that it will expand its train tour service to Shigatse and Everest Base Camp.
> 
> The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway is 253 km, including 90 kilometers in Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon. It connects the top two tourist cities of Tibet, Lhasa and Shigatse. Lhasa, the capital and the spiritual center of Tibet, is home to many culturally significant Tibetan Buddhist sites, such as Potala Palace, Jokhang Temple and Norbulingka. As Tibet’s second largest city, Shigatse is famous for Tashilhunpo Monastery, the traditional seat of the Panchen Lama. Shigatse is located on the way from Lhasa to Kathmandu, and therefore it is very convenient to travel from Shigatse to other Tibetan areas.
> 
> The construction of this line was started in September 2010. By the end of 2012, the project had completed 82.3 kilometers track laying, 27.83 percent of the total construction. In May 2013, its longest tunnel, the 10.41 kilometers Penyinla Tunnel was completed. In September 2013, the railway spanned over the Yarlung Zangbo River for the first time. By November 2013, all the subgrade construction, culverts, tunnels and bridges had been finished.
> 
> During the construction, engineers designed route detour around nature reserves and drinking water sources to better protect the fragile plateau environment. The construction cost around 13 billion Yuan (about 2 billion U.S. dollars). The extension line is capable of transporting 8.3 million tons of cargo every year, according to previous reports. Thirteen railway stations were built along the line. The average distance between each station is approximately 22.5 km. The trains are expected to run at a speed of over 120 km/h.
> 
> After the completion of the extension line, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will further expand its influence in the region, improve the transportation in southwest Tibet, ameliorate the single highway-based transportation structure and promote the local economic development. Spanning 1,956 km from Xining to Lhasa, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway has carried over 13 million passengers to and from Tibet since its launch in July 2006. Its second extension from Lhasa to Nyingchi is under construction. The railway will probably be extended further to Nepal.
> 
> *With the construction of these new extension lines, tourists can travel in Tibet more easily*. The tour cost will also be greatly cut down. For instance, those who are just interested in visiting Mt. Everest can take a train from mainland China to Shigatse directly. Lots of time and money can be saved.
> 
> With rich experience in operating Qinghai-Tibet Railway tours, Tibet Travel ORG CITS offers various train trips to Tibet from major cities of mainland China, including Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu and Xining.
> 
> Qinghai-Tibet Railway Extends to the City Nearest to Mt. Everest in 2014 | Virtual-Strategy Magazine
> ---
> 
> I hope Tibet railway will connect Xinjiang eventually and connect to Pakistan via Kashar-Gwadar corridor, then the economy of this region will be flourished.


 
Nah, we don't want to attract western spies in this region. Let them go to HK or Shanghai. Less tourism in these untouched areas, the better for the environment.


----------



## Tractor

bolo said:


> Nah, we don't want to attract western spies in this region. Let them go to HK or Shanghai. Less tourism in these untouched areas, the better for the environment.


Western spy here any use?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

I dont know what they said but it's good to admire the scenes and see the living inside the train for long journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Tractor said:


> Western spy here any use?


Yes.


----------



## Tractor

bolo said:


> Yes.


The nwhat they are used for?


----------



## bolo

Tractor said:


> The nwhat they are used for?


 what do you think?


----------



## haidian

*Why is Tibet Important to China - Short Documentary Film




*


----------



## haidian

*Qinghai-Tibet Railway Extends to the City Nearest to Mt. Everest in 2014*
The first extension of Qinghai-Tibet Railway (Lhasa to Shigatse) is expected to be open to traffic in 2014, enabling tourists to travel further west of Tibet by train. The top online Tibet tour operator, Tibet Travel ORG CITS (http://www.tibettravel.org) will expand its train tour service to Shigatse and Everest Base Camp.
tibet (PRWEB) January 20, 2014






*Mount Everest*


> With the completion of track-laying, the railway from Lhasa to Shigatse is expected to be open to traffic in 2014. It means that the world’s highest railway, Qinghai-Tibet Railway has extended further west to Shigatse, the city nearest to Mt. Everest. The top online Tibet tour operator, Tibet Travel ORG CITS also announces that it will expand its train tour service to Shigatse and Everest Base Camp.
> 
> The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway is 253 km, including 90 kilometers in Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon. It connects the top two tourist cities of Tibet, Lhasa and Shigatse. Lhasa, the capital and the spiritual center of Tibet, is home to many culturally significant Tibetan Buddhist sites, such as Potala Palace, Jokhang Temple and Norbulingka. As Tibet’s second largest city, Shigatse is famous for Tashilhunpo Monastery, the traditional seat of the Panchen Lama. Shigatse is located on the way from Lhasa to Kathmandu, and therefore it is very convenient to travel from Shigatse to other Tibetan areas.
> The construction of this line was started in September 2010. By the end of 2012, the project had completed 82.3 kilometers track laying, 27.83 percent of the total construction. In May 2013, its longest tunnel, the 10.41 kilometers Penyinla Tunnel was completed. In September 2013, the railway spanned over the Yarlung Zangbo River for the first time. By November 2013, all the subgrade construction, culverts, tunnels and bridges had been finished.
> 
> During the construction, engineers designed route detour around nature reserves and drinking water sources to better protect the fragile plateau environment. The construction cost around 13 billion Yuan (about 2 billion U.S. dollars). The extension line is capable of transporting 8.3 million tons of cargo every year, according to previous reports. Thirteen railway stations were built along the line. The average distance between each station is approximately 22.5 km. The trains are expected to run at a speed of over 120 km/h.
> 
> After the completion of the extension line, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will further expand its influence in the region, improve the transportation in southwest Tibet, ameliorate the single highway-based transportation structure and promote the local economic development. Spanning 1,956 km from Xining to Lhasa, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway has carried over 13 million passengers to and from Tibet since its launch in July 2006. Its second extension from Lhasa to Nyingchi is under construction. The railway will probably be extended further to Nepal.
> 
> With the construction of these new extension lines, tourists can travel in Tibet more easily. The tour cost will also be greatly cut down. For instance, those who are just interested in visiting Mt. Everest can take a train from mainland China to Shigatse directly. Lots of time and money can be saved.
> With rich experience in operating Qinghai-Tibet Railway tours, Tibet Travel ORG CITS offers various train trips to Tibet from major cities of mainland China, including Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu and Xining.


----------



## itaskol

I like travel. already travelled lot of cunrtries ( most in Europe and many south east asia cunrtries) and many place in china.
last month I made a 3 weeks travel in tibet.

that is the most beutiful place I ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Aepsilons

Beautiful pictures , indeed. You shouldn't cover your smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itaskol



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## itaskol

highland barley wine









best joghourt cake in lahsa

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Eve Teaser

Nice pics, post more if u can


----------



## faisal6309

itaskol said:


> highland barley wine


Who wrote Allahu Akbar on that piece of paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

i will definitely do to leh next year.........................although tibet looks awesome


----------



## Aepsilons

Next trip: Tibet !


----------



## itaskol

Yarlung Zangbo river near china india LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itaskol

faisal6309 said:


> Who wrote Allahu Akbar on that piece of paper?


indians maybe. it was a india nepal food restaurant，many indians there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

itaskol said:


> highland barley wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best joghourt cake in lahsa


Allah Hu Akbar and the wine don't really get along well. lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liall

please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism


----------



## bababhosundi

Is that cigarette Ash in the drink


----------



## itaskol

bababhosundi said:


> Is that cigarette Ash in the drink


no
*roasted highland qingke barley flour*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

liall said:


> please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism


 
Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, has a GDP per capital of almost $8,000. So literally, they are not that poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

liall said:


> please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism


nepal is also beautiful， but not rich.
mountains mountains everywhere

and they are not that poor，but many spend alot of money to temples.
in temples many many gold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Edison Chen said:


> Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, has a GDP per capital of almost $8,000. So literally, they are not that poor.



Isnt Tibet like poorest in China though?


----------



## itaskol

liall said:


> Isnt Tibet like poorest in China though?


agra has taj mahal， every tourist visit india visit there.
is agra rich in india？


----------



## liall

itaskol said:


> agra has taj mahal， every tourist visit india visit there.
> is agra rich in india？



May be I do not really know


----------



## Okemos

itaskol said:


> nepal is also beautiful， but not rich.
> mountains mountains everywhere
> 
> and they are not that poor，but many spend alot of money to temples.
> in temples many many gold



Plus, many young men become monks, hehe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Tibet is a great place to visit and certainly a visit to Tibet will be adventurous. 

Can't you provide more information? East of travel, language (how it is for people who can't speak Chinese or Tibetan), how eay it is to access rural places, public transport in Tibet etc.? 

I know that there is a train from Beijing to Lhasa that takes few days to travel with beautiful beautiful beautiful sceneries to offer.


----------



## Azizam

itaskol said:


>


How tall is the dog and how tall are you?


----------



## Aepsilons

Okemos said:


> Plus, many young men become monks, hehe...



But they can leave the monastery as easily as they can enter, tho. That's very typical for Mahayana Buddhists.



Azizam said:


> How tall is the dog and how tall are you?



That's a Tibetan Mastiff. They are very expensive, btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> But they can leave the monastery as easily as they can enter, tho. That's very typical for Mahayana Buddhists.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Tibetan Mastiff. They are very expensive, btw.


Yes, and the dog seems to be taller than him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> Yes, and the dog seems to be taller than him.



LOL. I have a friend who owns one, they shed so much, but so cute ! Like a bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> LOL. I have a friend who owns one, they shed so much, but so cute ! Like a bear.


Cute? I hate to get bitten by one and looks like a lion to me. 

HOLY SHIT, A Tibetan Mastiff can reach 72cm in height.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> Cute? I hate to get bitten by one and looks like a lion to me.
> 
> HOLY SHIT, A Tibetan Mastiff can reach 72cm in height.



Yes, they're big boys. Probably costs a fortune to feed them , too. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

itaskol said:


> I like travel. already travelled lot of cunrtries ( most in Europe and many south east asia cunrtries) and many place in china.
> last month I made a 3 weeks travel in tibet.
> 
> that is the most beutiful place I ever seen.


Your thread is a breath of fresh air here, thank you! I hope others will keep politics out & enjoy your pictures.


----------



## faisal6309

itaskol said:


> best joghourt cake in lahsa


Was this special NAZI cake or NAZI ice cream??


----------



## Kyle Sun

faisal6309 said:


> Was this special NAZI cake or NAZI ice cream??


Nope , Nazi logo is different , they copied and modified this logo .

If you are not very careful , you can not see the difference.

I like that big dog .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Kyle Sun said:


> Nope , Nazi logo is different , they copied and modified this logo .
> 
> If you are very careful , you can not see the difference.


Isn't this a Buddhist symbol? I've seen this symbol in many places related to Buddhism.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Azizam said:


> Isn't this a Buddhist symbol? I've seen this symbol in many places related to Buddhism.


The picture is dead.


----------



## Azizam

Kyle Sun said:


> The picture is dead.


Refresh it.


----------



## Aepsilons

@Azizam , @itaskol , 

The symbol is called the yungdrung , a Buddhist symbol for eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Azizam said:


> Refresh it.


Yes . this is a buddhism symbol. because it is flatwise and counterclockwise .

And it is called Swastika.


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Azizam , @itaskol ,
> 
> The symbol is called the yungdrung , a Buddhist symbol for eternity.


This symbol is also there on Sri Lankan coins that were used about 2000 years ago. Seems like it's widespread in Asia.

Picture is the design of the coin. 









Kyle Sun said:


> Yes . this is a buddhism symbol. because it is flatwise and counterclockwise .
> 
> And it is called Swastika.


Did Hitler copy it from Tibet? I know that he believed that Tibet was the origin of Aryan race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> This symbol is also there on Sri Lankan coins that were used about 2000 years ago. Seems like it's widespread in Asia.
> 
> Picture is the design of the coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hitler copy it from Tibet? I know that he believed that Tibet was the origin of Aryan race.




Its very commonly used in many Buddhist societies [Mahayana and Thervada]. You're Sri Lankan are you not? So, historically and culturally, i'm guessing you're Singhalese? They say Sri Lanka influenced Thervada Buddhism in present day Thailand, Cambodia, Laos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Its very commonly used in many Buddhist societies [Mahayana and Thervada]. You're Sri Lankan are you not? So, historically and culturally, i'm guessing you're Singhalese? They say Sri Lanka influenced Thervada Buddhism in present day Thailand, Cambodia, Laos...


I am Sinhalese and it's true. At some point of history Sri Lanka used to be the centre of Buddhism for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Azizam said:


> This symbol is also there on Sri Lankan coins that were used about 2000 years ago. Seems like it's widespread in Asia.
> 
> Picture is the design of the coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hitler copy it from Tibet? I know that he believed that Tibet was the origin of Aryan race.


Crazy moustache did send some guys to Tibet to do some research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Azizam said:


> How tall is the dog and how tall are you?


I am around 180cm
the dog has red eyes, sit on a stone.

PS: to take photo with this dog is not free. it cost 5 -10 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Azizam said:


> Tibet is a great place to visit and certainly a visit to Tibet will be adventurous.
> 
> Can't you provide more information? East of travel, language (how it is for people who can't speak Chinese or Tibetan), how eay it is to access rural places, public transport in Tibet etc.?
> 
> I know that there is a train from Beijing to Lhasa that takes few days to travel with beautiful beautiful beautiful sceneries to offer.


it is a very different place. dont have lot of highway like another place in china. and limited speed.
travel in tibet. you need more times. because from one place to other place in tibet cost too many times.

and some place not for foreigner to visit. such like Nyingchi district.( near china india LOC)
foreigner need extra visa to visit there.

in lahsha, there are many foreigners there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@itaskol ,

Post more pictures buddy !


----------



## Hassan_Ishtiaq

The entire Himalayan region is spectacularly beautiful!! @itaskol do take a trip to Northern Pakistan via Karakoram highway, it is also beautiful.


----------



## Pangu

Hassan_Ishtiaq said:


> The entire Himalayan region is spectacularly beautiful!! @itaskol do take a trip to Northern Pakistan via Karakoram highway, it is also beautiful.



Excellent! I watched a documentary about a truck convoy travelling from China to Pakistan via the Karakoram highway, the visual was just spectacular. I could almost breath the crystal clear air from my TV set, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

liall said:


> please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism



Not everybody wants their pristine landscape ruined by building concrete jungles and having millions of tourists trampling all over the place. Also the fact that such "development" almost always destroys the close knit nature of the local community.

To paraphrase from the movie _Avatar_, " why would they do it? for light beer and blue jeans?"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

Developereo said:


> Not everybody wants their pristine landscape ruined by building concrete jungles and having millions of tourists trampling all over the place. Also the fact that such "development" almost always destroys the close knit nature of the local community.
> 
> To paraphrase from the movie _Avatar_, " why would they do it? for light beer and blue jeans?"



could be just like Hawaii but I know US is richer than China. But for how long


----------



## Developereo

liall said:


> could be just like Hawaii but I know US is richer than China. But for how long



Many Hawaiians would be missing the good old days before tourism came to town.

Hawaii has one of the most expensive real estate in the US, sky high taxes and all the other benefits of "development".


----------



## itaskol

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @itaskol ,
> 
> Post more pictures buddy !








me and a tibetan girl
she invite me to sing a famous song with her
the song is 
"On the gold hill in beijing" very famous song in tibet

北京的金山上


The light shines above from the gold hill in Beijing

Chairman Mao’s like that golden sun up in the sky

How warm is that, mercy is that

Brightening the heart of liberated slaves

Now we’re walking on this socialistic big broad way....
ba zha hei

cute tibetan pigs and yak
and delicious

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

itaskol said:


> me and a tibetan girl
> she invite me to sing a famous song with her
> the song is
> "On the gold hill in beijing" very famous song in tibet
> 
> 北京的金山上
> 
> 
> The light shines above from the gold hill in Beijing
> 
> Chairman Mao’s like that golden sun up in the sky
> 
> How warm is that, mercy is that
> 
> Brightening the heart of liberated slaves
> 
> Now we’re walking on this socialistic big broad way....
> ba zha hei
> 
> cute tibetan pigs and yak
> and delicious



Wonderful! Truly Wonderful! 

The pig looks healthy, i bet its wonderful if they serve it roasted. The image of the yak by the beach is also wonderful, the background is the himalayas? 

Definitely, one of my future destinations in China will have to be Tibet ! 

Thank you bro @itaskol for sharing these pictures.


----------



## cnleio

Careful, before and after visiting Tibet 

Before going Tibet:






After Tibet trival

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## itaskol

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wonderful! Truly Wonderful!
> 
> The pig looks healthy, i bet its wonderful if they serve it roasted. The image of the yak by the beach is also wonderful, the background is the himalayas?
> 
> Definitely, one of my future destinations in China will have to be Tibet !


too many mountains there ， dont know the name》
if you want to travel to tibet， better wait two or three years.
many new highway and railway are under construction. after they finished the road you can save a lot of time to travel there.



cnleio said:


> Careful, before and after visiting Tibet
> 
> Before going Tibet:
> 
> After Tibet trival


that is why I wear veil. I dont want get color on my face.
the highland sun is too strong

and there are so many people travel with bicycle in tibet. I meet a 70 years old mann, travel with bicycle from shanghai to tibet, it took him 30 days to reach tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Careful, before and after visiting Tibet
> 
> Before going Tibet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Tibet trival




Hahaha, poor guy! he should have worn sun screen at least. I can understand the feeling, last year i was in India for 3 weeks for a sabbatical, and unlike white people , i don't get a tan. I get severe sun burn ! lol. 
Recommendation for light skinned folks when going to an area where its very sunny: bring sun screen!! or else, expect a skin blister. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

liall said:


> Isnt Tibet like poorest in China though?


Nope，I think Jiangxi Province（where I live） is one of the poorest though the environment is good


----------



## Indischer

Added to my bucket list:

1. Go to Tibet.
2. Enter the Bar that @itaskol went to.
3. Shout Allahu Akbar and quickly gulp my pint of Barley Wine.
4. Get the hell out before someone lets loose that Tibetan Mastiff on me for blasphemy.


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

dream place. wish to visit one day


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> Careful, before and after visiting Tibet
> 
> Before going Tibet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Tibet trival



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Ho Ho 

Absolutely hilarious!

The high altitude gives people red cheeks with the higher red blood cells.


----------



## Pangu

cnleio said:


> Careful, before and after visiting Tibet
> 
> Before going Tibet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Tibet trival



High altitude exposure to ultra-violet light is higher too, wear sunglasses & coverup delicate skin is important, especially for ladies.


----------



## Azizam

Tibet and @Nihonjin1051 reminded me of Alan Dawa Dolma 

She's a Tibetan singer in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

itaskol said:


> I like travel. already travelled lot of cunrtries ( most in Europe and many south east asia cunrtries) and many place in china.
> last month I made a 3 weeks travel in tibet.
> 
> that is the most beutiful place I ever seen.


is this the picture of kailash mansarover (玛旁雍错) .
Lake Manasarovar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> Tibet and @Nihonjin1051 reminded me of Alan Dawa Dolma
> 
> She's a Tibetan singer in Japan.



hahahaha! and she's a true beauty, too. 

ps. how do you say, "you're very beautiful" in Sinhala language?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Nihonjin1051 said:


> hahahaha! and she's a true beauty, too.
> 
> ps. how do you say, "you're very beautiful" in Sinhala language?


oya hairma lassanai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> oya hairma lassanai.



I'm make sure to never forget this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Good thread, keep it up! Let's enjoy a sight seeing tour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

Azizam said:


> Yes, and the dog seems to be taller than him.


Those Mastiffs are beastly, the most expensive dogs around as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Azizam said:


> oya hairma lassanai.


 
You never introduce me to any Sinhalese women - How the heck do I use that line ?  

I dunno why you're so protective of them; it only happened once....I promise I never meant to walk off with your British ladyfriend who you had an eye on....it just happened...it won't happen again ! 

@itaskol - Good Pictures....I hope you had a Great Trip !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Armstrong said:


> You never introduce me to any Sinhalese women - How the heck do I use that line ?
> 
> I dunno why you're so protective of them; it only happened once....I promise I never meant to walk off with your British ladyfriend who you had an eye on....it just happened...it won't happen again !
> 
> @itaskol - Good Pictures....I hope you had a Great Trip !


Wven I had a hard time with them while I was there. For some reason Sri Lankan girls seem to hate me. 



A Town said:


> Those Mastiffs are beastly, the most expensive dogs around as well.


I would love to walk one in a park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

liall said:


> please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism



While it can certainly support tourism, it is not an ideal location before the recent infrastructure development by PRC. Remember, Tibetan plateau has a sea elevation of 4000+ meters and before 1960 has minimal development. It is one thing to preserve the nature, but if a place doesn't even have tap water, electricity or road, it really isn't going to attract any tourists.


----------



## dlclong

liall said:


> please remind me why is Tibet poor again. so beautiful they can get rich just by tourism





liall said:


> Isnt Tibet like poorest in China though?



The traffic is too inconvenient, too much mountain, and it is a high mountain, most are not suitable for human habitation, even no plants. In addition to water and rock, basically no other resources.
Tibet is not the poorest in China, Gansu,Yunnan, Guizhou was poorer than tibet,Most of the reasons are too many mountains, or a lack of other natural factors for human survival.


----------



## bolo

tranquilium said:


> While it can certainly support tourism, it is not an ideal location before the recent infrastructure development by PRC. Remember, Tibetan plateau has a sea elevation of 4000+ meters and before 1960 has minimal development. It is one thing to preserve the nature, but if a place doesn't even have tap water, electricity or road, it really isn't going to attract any tourists.


Tibet should be off limits for non Chinese citizens. It should be a place for military to test new hardware and to deploy heavy weapons


----------



## Arya Desa

Nice place. Why did you cover your face btw?


----------



## TaiShang

*People celebrate Ongkor Festival in China's Tibet*

*



*

*Farmers of the Tibetan ethnic group celebrate the Ongkor Festival in Shigatse, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 1, 2014. The Ongkor Festival, or Bumper Harvest Festival, is celebrated annually by local farmers for the harvest of crops. (Xinhua/Chogo)*

*



*

*A farmer of the Tibetan ethnic group attends a race during the celebration of the Ongkor Festival in Shigatse, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 1, 2014. The Ongkor Festival, or Bumper Harvest Festival, is celebrated annually by local farmers for the harvest of crops. (Xinhua/Chogo)*

*



*

*A farmer of the Tibetan ethnic group attends the celebration of the Ongkor Festival in Shigatse, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 1, 2014. The Ongkor Festival, or Bumper Harvest Festival, is celebrated annually by local farmers for the harvest of crops. (Xinhua/Chogo)*

*



*

*Farmers of the Tibetan ethnic group play tug-of-war to celebrate the Ongkor Festival in Shigatse, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 1, 2014. The Ongkor Festival, or Bumper Harvest Festival, is celebrated annually by local farmers for the harvest of crops. (Xinhua/Chogo)*

*



*

*Farmers of the Tibetan ethnic group celebrate the Ongkor Festival in Shigatse, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Aug. 1, 2014. The Ongkor Festival, or Bumper Harvest Festival, is celebrated annually by local farmers for the harvest of crops. (Xinhua/Chogo)*

*Tibet's independence a myth: Chinese news agency*
Beijing, Feb 11, 2013 (IANS)


> It's easy to see what the "Tibet independence" myth is all about, China's state-run Xinhua news agency said, criticising commemorations of Tibet's ''so called 100th Independence Day''.
> 
> An opinion piece in Xinhua Monday said: "...some separatists are inciting commemorations of Tibet's so-called `100th Independence Day'."
> 
> Propaganda for the planned Feb 13 commemorations have appeared on websites of Students for a Free Tibet, a New York-based organization of exiled Tibetans advocating "Tibet's independence", "Tibetan Youth Congress" as well as Facebook.
> 
> "Such fanfare is just a farce in the present tense, and a slap in the face in retrospect of foreign aggression to China's modern history -- including that of Tibet," said the article.
> 
> The evidence cited by those advocating Tibet's independence was "the so-called `Tibetan Proclamation of Independence', which they claimed to have been issued by the 13th Dalai Lama in 1913".
> 
> The news agency claimed that the document unveiled by Students for a Free Tibet last May was "sheer fabrication, way apart from the original document, which was an internal speech on Buddhism and published in the form of a letter in 1932".
> Re-creation of the "independence proclamation" was "just a copy of Dutchman Michael Walt van Praag's `misconception' in his 1987 publication, `The Status of Tibet'." In this book, van Praag said Tibet gained independence in 1913, marked by the 13th Dalai Lama's signing of the document.
> 
> The Dutchman attributed this piece of information to Tsepon Wangchuk Deden Shakabpa, a former aristocrat and official of Old Tibet who published "Tibet, A Political History" in English in 1967.
> 
> In this book, Shakabpa, who was for Tibet's independence, said the 13th Dalai Lama described Tibet as a "small, religious and independent nation" in a 1913 declaration of Buddhism.
> 
> The opinion piece, however, said researchers on modern history and Tibetan studies claim the exact word the Dalai Lama used in this all-Tibetan declaration was "region" (bodljongs in Tibetan) instead of "nation" or "country" which translated into "rgylkhab" in Tibetan.
> 
> "Historical facts over the past centuries provide evidence against the `Tibet independence' myth," it added.
> 
> The article went on to say that Tibet came under the direct rule of the Chinese central government during the Yuan Dynasty in the 13th century.
> 
> "...After the Republic of China was founded in 1911, it reaffirmed the central government's authority over Tibet in the republic's first constitution.
> 
> "The 13th Dalai Lama and the 9th Panchen Lama both sent representatives to the national leadership conference of the Republic of China in 1931. In 1940, the national government set up its Lhasa branch of the Mongolian and Tibetan Affairs Commission."
> 
> The news agency said that the "Tibet independence" myth was just a fantasy that evolved during the late 19th century as a product of imperialist invasion -- particularly by the British invaders.
> 
> Representatives of Britain and China met in 1913-14 to negotiate a treaty marking out the boundary lines between India and its northern neighbours.
> "But the Chinese government never recognized the Simla Convention, which attempted to grant China secular control over "Inner Tibet", while recognizing the autonomy of "Outer Tibet" under the Dalai Lama's rule.
> 
> "Behind the back of the Chinese delegates, the British created the notorious `McMahon Line' in an under-the-table deal with Tibetan representative Xazha, which the Chinese government never accepted," said the opinion piece.
> 
> "The `McMahon Line' was never accepted by the Chinese government. But foreign intervention continued until after Tibet's liberation in 1951."
> 
> It said: "Looking back on history, it's easy to see what the `Tibet independence' myth is all about and who is behind the fantasy."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Full text of the 'Lhasa Consensus': Tibet, China.*

Following is the full text of the Lhasa Consensus reached at the "2014 Forum on the Development of Tibet, China."

The "2014 Forum on the Development of Tibet, China," jointly organized by the State Council Information Office of the People's Republic of China and the People's Government of Tibet Autonomous Region, was held from August 12 to 13. Nearly 100 distinguished participants from more than 30 countries and regions attended the event. It is the first large-scale international conference themed on the development of Tibet held in Tibet Autonomous Region. Centering on the theme of "The Development of Tibet: Opportunities and Alternatives" and the sub-themes of "Sustainable Development," "Inheritance and Protection of Tibetan Culture," and "Ecological and Environmental Protection," delegates to the forum conducted intense and in-depth discussions in a friendly and candid atmosphere. The delegates reached the following consensus:

1. *Participants notice that Tibet enjoys sound economic growth, social harmony, deep-rooted Tibetan culture and beautiful natural scenery, and the people enjoy a happy life.* It is a place where the modern and the traditional meet and where man lives in harmony with nature. Tibet has embarked on an irreversible path of modern civilization.

2. *Participants notice that ordinary people in Tibet are satisfied with their well-off lives, good education, sound medical care, housing and various social securities.* All ethnic groups in Tibet have full confidence and motivation for building a better future.

3. *Participants notice that Tibet's traditional culture is apparent everywhere. Fine traditional culture and cultural relics have been well preserved. This is a result of the dedication and efforts of the Chinese Central Government and the People's Government of Tibet Autonomous Region in protecting, inheriting, and advocating Tibetan culture, which should be encouraged and supported.*

4. *Participants notice that different religions co-exist in harmony in Tibet and the Tibetan people enjoy religious freedom.* Prayer flags, pilgrims and people burning aromatic plants for religious purpose can be seen easily on the streets of Lhasa. The temples are crowded with worshippers and pilgrims.

5. Participants notice that *most parts of Tibet are still in a natural state. While enjoying modern civilization, the Tibetan people are able to enjoy blue skies and white clouds, holy mountains and lakes, forests, grasslands, clean water and fresh air.*

6. Participants notice that a path of sustainable development in Tibet featuring coordinated and balanced economic, social, cultural development, ecological and environmental protection will not only be beneficial to the long-term development of Tibet but also offer a significant model for other countries and regions. *Participants appreciated the substantial efforts and considerable achievements of the Chinese Central Government and the People's Government of Tibet Autonomous Region in promoting economic and social development, improving people's well-being, preserving the culture and improving the ecology and environment of Tibet.*

7. Participants unanimously agree that what they have actually seen in *Tibet differs radically from what the 14th Dalai and the Dalai clique have said. The Dalai clique's statements on Tibet are distorted and incorrect. Many Western media reports are biased and have led to much misunderstanding. Seeing is believing.* Participants express the aspiration to introduce the real Tibet to the world.

8. Participants notice that the forum, jointly held by the State Council Information Office of China and the People's Government of Tibet Autonomous Region is of great significance for bringing Tibet to the world and helping the world have a better understanding of Tibet. Participants were satisfied with the considerate arrangements for the forum and looked forward to regularly holding the forum in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Sichuan-Tibet (XiZhang) power grid project to be completed in 2014*

Over the past twenty years, developing Tibet has been a top priority for the Chinese government. Provinces across the country were designated a particular assistance task to support Tibet’s development. One of the main projects was building a power grid network and connecting it to the rest of the country. In recent years, power supplies have improved in the region, but still some areas in Tibet don’t have adequate access to electricity. This March, the Sichuan-Tibet grid connection project kicked off, which is expected to ease power shortages and improve living standards in the region.

Renguoxiang Primary School in Zuogong County is located in a valley along the Lancang River. Lacking access to the power grid, students hold their morning reading sessions with the help of day light.

In this newly built school, every classroom has six energy-efficient lights, but so far, they haven’t been used.

For electricity, the school still depends on solar panels, but during Tibet’s harsh winters, clouds cover the skies, blocking out their only source of power.

Generating enough power is still a pressing challenge here in this remote area.

Zuogong County mostly relies on small amounts of hydro power and photovoltaic power stations.

But when winter and the dry season sets in, severe power shortages become the norm.

This March, the Sichuan-Tibet grid connection project began construction.

*The project will connect power grids from Ganzi in Sichuan province to Changdu in Tibet through 1,500 kilometers of power transmission lines and four converting stations. But along the line, 60% of the towers are located on high mountains and steep valleys, with no vehicle access.*

*Construction has become a daunting task.

To help link the region with the rest of the country, nearly 900 freight cableways were built to bring in and move equipment.

But even cableways can’t reach certain places, so in this case, horses are being used to ferry building materials deep into the mountains.

The path into the mountain is narrow and winding.

The cable line can reach as high as 3,800 meters above sea level, and has been called one of the most challenging power transmission projects in the world.*

*Workers have to climb on top of the 70 meter towers to begin piecing things together.*

Any mishap could be fatal. These electrical towers finished construction in July. And by the end of this year, the whole project is expected to be fully online.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Power grid is a must to build modern cities, Tibet is China's blessing to have alot of rivers so we can build dams to generate alot of electricities to modernize all Sichuan, Tibet and eventually Xinjiang cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Another undertaking on an epic scale。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

Great news to Xizang.

There maybe something special for the facilities due to the altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Reality of Tibet*

*By George N. Tzogopoulos*

I now belong to the privileged Westerners who have gained firsthand and original experience as far as the situation in Tibet is concerned. This invaluable knowledge allows me to shape my own position and judge the accuracy of Western bibliography on the matter.

Before my recent trip to Tibet, I had attempted to conduct some research on the autonomous region, relying heavily on available Western sources. 

*Their content is highly negative as well as one-dimensional. In particular, Tibet is portrayed as an almost dangerous place where Tibetans are arguably suffering from being deprived from basic human rights.* 

*It is also illustrated as a miserable location in which self-immolation incidents of local citizens allegedly demonstrate the cruel and aggressive character of the central government. *

All in all, the coverage is almost exclusively based on the arguments by the 14th Dalai Lama.

Nonetheless, my own conclusion is rather different from the Western coverage and interpretation of Tibet. 

From the moment I landed in the airport of Lhasa until I was about to return, I was continuously noticing that the autonomous region benefits from a positive dimension indeed. *Its modernization certainly mirrors that of the whole country. *

Living standards of Tibetans, for instance, have improved in recent years as the impressive increase of the Gross Regional Product highlights. 

Additionally, *modernized education pays attention to the preservation of the Tibetan culture, while women's rights to education and employment are remarkably safeguarded. *

Further to this, *various solutions are under consideration to guarantee the sustainable development of bilingual education in Tibetan areas.*

In parallel with the aforementioned achievements, a visitor to the Tibet plateau can easily realize the importance attributed to the autonomous region by the central government. The new highway which connects the airport of Lhasa to the city is a characteristic example. 

Moreover, various railways works linking together some towns of Tibet have been already completed and can be used by local citizens and tourists. 

Generally speaking, *the first impression of an international visitor of Tibet is that the region is under the process of a construction boom as new highways, railway networks, buildings and hotels will be ready for usage in coming years.*

It is important that visiting Tibet gave me the chance to talk to ordinary citizens in person and discover their level of satisfaction with the situation. 

*There is perhaps no better evidence for an objective assessment than the happy faces of young couples who were walking in squares and streets enjoying life. 

Many were keen on taking photos and immediately uploading them on social networks such as WeChat and Weibo. *

Coming back from Tibet, I can at least say that the region has been rather misunderstood in the West. Stereotypes frequently reproduced in the media discourse reflect traditional suspicion of a rising China. 

Of course, as it happens with other regions of the world, more needs to be done in Tibet, so as to further improve living standards and attract additional tourists. But the progress achieved so far is significant and promising for the future. 

If there is a main hurdle China has to overcome in order to promote the autonomous region to the world, this is related to its marketing strategy. 

*As long as some Western media will start to follow a more balanced approach in covering the autonomous region, the road for the spread of knowledge of its harmonious development will be open. *Communication matters almost equally with progress achieved. 

_*The author is a research fellow at the Hellenic Foundation for European and Foreign Policy. *_*opinion@globaltimes.com.cn*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

This is proof that development and rising living standards are the key to satisfaction, in spite of political oppression. 

Reminds me of PM Modi's mantra: Development is the key. 

China has spent billions of dollars for Tibet's re-construction, and needless to say, it hasn't gone waste.


----------



## Edison Chen

From 1959 to 2008, Tibet received central goverment's transfer payment of more than 30 billion US dollars. And those fund mostly went to infrastructure and education. With China's increasingly growing fiscal revenue - 2.1 trillion US dollars in 2013 - Tibet will get more than ever they've got. In 2012, Tibet totally received more than 13 billion US dollars' subsidization, this is almost half that past 50 year's amount. I believe the central government will support Tibet steadfastly.



TaiShang said:


> Living standards of Tibetans, for instance, have improved in recent years as the impressive increase of the Gross Regional Product highlights.





TaiShang said:


> Generally speaking, the first impression of an international visitor of Tibet is that the region is under the process of a construction boom as new highways, railway networks, buildings and hotels will be ready for usage in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Götterdämmerung

The autor of that article is a bit naiv. He thinks that our media has some kind of misunderstanding of the situation in China in general and in Tibet in particular. No, the "misundetanding" is by design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Götterdämmerung said:


> The autor of that article is a bit naiv. He thinks that our media has some kind of misunderstanding of the situation in China in general and in Tibet in particular. No, the "misundetanding" is by design.



Indeed. There is no misunderstanding.

There is misrepresentation and information manipulation. 

That's why China should never trust the West, especially the US.


----------



## yusheng

Götterdämmerung said:


> The autor of that article is a bit naiv. He thinks that our media has some kind of misunderstanding of the situation in China in general and in Tibet in particular. No, the "misundetanding" is by design.


 
the autor is not naiv, the audiences of western media some bit naiv who are misled. and the article is for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Any space available for D-Lama?

*Tibet to build nursing homes for monks, nuns*

Tibet plans to build nursing homes for monks and nuns inside large monasteries.

Nursing homes will be set up in 45 monasteries with more than 100 clergy each in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Be Tsering, deputy director of the region's religious affairs office, told a press conference.

There are more than 46,000 monks and nuns in over 1,700 temples in Tibet.

The regional government contributes 26 million yuan (4.24 million US dollars) annually for the health insurance, pensions and accident insurance of monks and nuns, and offers a free medical checkup every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

These are the kinds of news I like hearing (reading) here in PDF. Such gestures to prioritize ailing religious leaders , many of whom who have a host of psychomotor as well as cognitive disorders are a welcoming sight. As we all know that during the progression of senescence, instances of dementia, parkinson's disease, alzheimer's disease, neuropathies et al are common in said populations. A job well done to the Tibetan Provincial Government, People's Republic of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Health care system is building. A characteristics of modern society. Good and keep working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Railways are bringing the nation more closely together. This is probably the best remedy against foreign provocations. *

*****

*Tickets for Tibet new railway service in hot demand *
_2014-09-21 Xinhua_

*Hard seat tickets for the newly-opened Lhasa-Xigaze railway service are as precious as oxygen, as an unexpectedly huge number of travelers opt for to the new means of transportation.*

The 251-km railway, linking the regional capital and the second largest city of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, has carried more than 67,000 passengers since it opened on August 15, far more than expected, said Zhao Hailin, deputy head of Lhasa Railway Station.

There are two trains in each direction on the new line every day. It reduces the travel time from four hours by highway to around three hours.

*"It's the peak season of tourism in Tibet now, and almost every train is fully packed. We had to arrange more than 20 extra services to cope," said Zhao.*

Hard seat tickets sell for 40.5 yuan (6.60 US dollars) each, are most popular and often run out. A hard sleeper costs 116.5 yuan (19 US dollars) and 175.5 yuan (28.60 US dollars) for soft.

"We have begun to put on more hard seat coaches," said Zhao.

Construction of the railway, an extension of the Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest, started in 2010 and cost 13.28 billion yuan (2.16 billion US dollars).

The new railway brings the total length of operating railways in Tibet to 802 km.

Due to complicated geology, numerous bridges and tunnels and a hefty investment in environmental protection, the cost of the railway exceeded 50,000 yuan per meter on average, making it the most expensive in China's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Go to Xizang to clear our minds, purify our souls. Its always a good place for us to learn from the great nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It is time to fast-track the Lhasa-Nyingchi spur。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China begins building largest hydropower station in Tibet*

Oct 7, 2014 08:25 IST

*Beijing:* China has started building its largest hydropower station over the Yalong river in Tibet on Monday to tap the rich water resources in the southwest of the plateau.




Representational image.

The hydropower station, which straddles the Yalong River in Sichuan's Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture, has an installed generating capacity of three gigawatts with a total reservoir capacity of 10.8 billion cubic metres, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

The first generator is expected to come into service at the end of 2021 and the entire station is to be completed in 2023.

The Yalong is a tributary of the Yangtze River. Its source originates from the Tibet-Qinghai Plateau in southeast Qinghai, and its confluence with the Yangtze is in Panzhihua in southwestern Sichuan.

*China has reported to have built about 23 dams of different sizes on the same river.*

*China also plans to construct huge dams over the Brahmaputra river in Tibet* which has raised concerns in India.

A subsidiary of the State Development and Investment Corporation is in charge of the construction and management of the new hydropower station over Yalong river, Xinhua reported.

The hydropower station is among a string of hydroelectric installations that have been built or will be built along the Yalong River.

They are planned to supply electric power to China's southwest regions as well as eastern areas.

China begins building largest hydropower station in Tibet - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China constructs big hydropower station in SW areas *

China started to build the largest hydropower station in its Tibetan areas on Monday to tap the rich water resources in the southwest.

The hydropower station, which straddles the Yalong River in Sichuan's Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture, has an installed generating capacity of three gigawatts with a total reservoir capacity of 10.8 billion cubic meters.

The first generator is expected to come into service at the end of 2021 and the entire station to be completed in 2023.

A subsidiary of the State Development and Investment Corporation is in charge of the construction and management of the hydropower station.

The hydropower station is among a string of hydroelectric installations that have been built or will be built along the Yalong River. They are planned to send electric power to China's southwest regions as well as eastern areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China technically prepares for Qinghai-Tibet Expressway *

The nation has the capability to build an expressway linking up Tibet Autonomous Region and Qinghai Province in west China if major technical barriers are overcome, a chief technical consultant for the planned project said on Tuesday.

If China can overcome the technical barriers, an expressway linking Tibet Autonomous Region and Qinghai Province in west China is feasible, a senior consultant with the project said Tuesday.

"Technically, we have the confidence to build the Qinghai-Tibet Expressway," Wang Shuangjie, Party chief of the CCCC First Highway Consultants Co., Ltd., said.

Heading a technical support team for the project, Wang said the primary technical barrier lies in the 500-km frozen earth belt along the planned 1,900-km expressway that links Tibet's regional capital of Lhasa with Qinghai provincial capital Xining.

Lhasa is the only regional capital that's not connected by China's expressway network, but the Sichuan-Tibet highway, along with Qinghai-Tibet highway and Xinjiang-Tibet highway, are the three major roads to Tibet.

Extreme conditions on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, such as high altitude, low oxygen content, strong solar radiation and freezing temperature, pose challenge to the expressway's construction and its future maintenance, Wang said.

The expressway will span areas where the average altitude is above 4,500 meters and annual average temperature below zero.

Wang and his team also need to address problems concerning the possible environmental effect of the expressway and come up with proper technology to repair the fragile ecological environment once it is damaged.

He said the suggestion to build the expressway based on the existing roadbed of the Qinghai-Tibet Highway is not feasible due to price.

Currently, China has completed the construction of the roadbed of the expressway's 300-km session between Xining and Caka in Qinghai, while construction of the 400-km session linking Xining with Golmud is still under way.

The rest of the 1,100-km section remains a hard nut to crack for engineers, but what was learned in building the high-altitude Qinghai-Tibet railway may help.

Opened in 2006, the highest railway in the world was lauded as an engineering feat for covering hundred of kilometers over harsh terrain and frozen ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Of course we can easily build highway system in Tibet, see what we built in Xinjiang

Only in Xinjiang,sheep on highways - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

GOOOOOD!

Connect QH more closely to central provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet hosts record number of holiday tourists*

Tibet saw a record influx of 740,000 tourists during the National Day holiday, said the regional tourism bureau on Wednesday.

*From Oct.1 to 7, the region hosted 296,000 overnight tourists and 449,000 one-day travellers. The total number of tourists grew 12.8 percent compared with the same period last year. Tourism revenue hit 337 million yuan ($54.8 million) in the past week.*

On Oct. 3, 124,000 tourist arrived, the most for any single day.

With its rich and relatively untapped tourist resources, the southwestern region received 12.9 million domestic and overseas tourists last year, up 22 percent from the previous year. Tourism brought it 16.5 billion yuan of revenue in 2013, or more than one-fifth of the local economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet's impoverished population down 60 pct from 2010*
_2014-10-16 _

The poverty-stricken population in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region will be cut by 60 percent from 2010 levels by the end of this year, said a regional official on Wednesday.

*Half a million people will have been lifted out of poverty from 2011 to 2014 in the region, said Hu Xinsheng, head of the Tibet Poverty Alleviation Office.*

The region will continue to improve the accuracy and efficiency of poverty reduction efforts, said Hu.

According to the country's current poverty line of 2,300 yuan (375 U.S. dollars), Tibet had 830,000 impoverished people at the end of 2010. Those living in poverty made up 34.4 percent of the total population in the region's farming and

pastoral areas, which was the highest poverty rate in China.

*In 2014, the region aims to help 130,000 people out of poverty with an investment of 1.7 billion yuan from the central and regional governments.*

*As part of one major poverty alleviation project, 100,000 farmers and herders have moved to new houses. The region invested 550 million yuan in the housing project, which started in 2011.*

Under the project, each household received government subsidies ranging from 12,000 yuan to 25,000 yuan to build new houses. Many lived under poor sanitary conditions in the past as their homes also housed livestock.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

Without China, Tibet will be the most univilized and impoverished region in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Edison Chen said:


> Without China, Tibet will be the most univilized and impoverished region in the world.


There are 2 sides of many stories. Average Tibetans are good people and can teach China about moral values. However these days sexx Buddhism spread like wild fire in China.

Right now, sexx Buddhism is spreading like wild fire in China and many Han Chinese think they are get magic power by screwing.

The sexx lama are troublemaker for Tibet and many Tibetan due to superstitious delivered their daughter to be laid by sexx lama. These charlatan must be lock up in cage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Lux de Veritas said:


> There are 2 sides of many stories. Average Tibetans are good people and can teach China about moral values. However these days sexx Buddhism spread like wild fire in China.
> 
> Right now, sexx Buddhism is spreading like wild fire in China and many Han Chinese think they are get magic power by screwing.
> 
> The sexx lama are troublemaker for Tibet and many Tibetan due to superstitious delivered their daughter to be laid by sexx lama. These charlatan must be lock up in cage.


 
Damn, this really sucks...Some evil religion in China occured recently, its mechanism is same like sexx Buddhasim.

Generally, I agree they have many good values Han Chinese can borrow from, even other cultures. Chinese civilization grows by integrating different ethic groups with kinds of beliefs. However, if you look at the world, the most religion influenced places are the most poor. They belive it's proud to insist their own thing, but never realize everyone has weakness, you cannot just close the door. I suggest more cultural exchange program with Tibet, most han Chinese are unfamiliar with the real life of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war is peace

What's screwing?

What's screwing?


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Woo...is this has anything to do with India's road construction near dispute border

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

hey。。。Indians are our friends。


----------



## Roybot

This dam will affect Bangladesh more than India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xonix

cirr said:


> hey。。。Indians are our friends。


No we are not.....just neighbors and taking care of our self interest ...


----------



## cirr

xonix said:


> No we are not.....just neighbors and taking care of our self interest ...



So who ARE your friends then？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xonix

cirr said:


> So who ARE your friends then？


certainly not you.....


----------



## Khalid Newazi

cirr said:


> So who ARE your friends then？


Hasina. As long as she serves India's self interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

So , this will relocate waters to Northern China. Hopefully it can help stem the desertification there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yogijaat

Khalid Newazi said:


> Hasina. As long as she serves India's self interest.


she is our hasina, not freind


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> So , this will relocate waters to Northern China. Hopefully it can help stem the desertification there.


 
lol don't said that out loud or you gonna p1ss Indians off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> lol don't said that out loud or you gonna p1ss Indians off



@Kiss_of_the_Dragon 

Any plans on tapping into the Himalayas? The water source of Asia?

Thousands of glacier fed rivers in Nepal could serve as the centerpiece of a long term regional energy strategy. All China has to do is to ensure stability in Nepal. But the question that comes to the fore is; will India allow such a paradigm shift ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Newazi

Yogijaat said:


> she is our hasina, not freind


You know who our friend is....ULFA


----------



## cirr

Always do the opposite of what the West and its paid-up activists，both inside and outside China，say。

*China's Mega-Dam Pays Scant Heed to Environment Costs, Activists Say*

2014-10-09






Network video screenshot of two hydropower stations on the Yalong River estuary.
Photo courtesy of CCTV13.

Chinese environmental activists have hit out at the construction of a massive hydroelectric power station on the Yalong River, a tributary of the Yangtze, which spans western China’s Tibet autonomous region and the southwestern province of Sichuan.

Work started this week on the largest ever hydroelectric power station and 10.8 billion cubic-meter reservoir in Sichuan's Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture on Monday, official media reported.

The station will eventually have a total generating capacity of three gigawatts, with the first generator to come online at the end of 2021, Xinhua News Agency reported.

But Henan-based photographer-turned-activist Huo Daishan, who has won awards for his expose of pollution in the Huai River, said such major dam projects come with a hefty ecological price tag.

Instead, the dam and power station—part of a top-priority list of key infrastructure projects—had been nodded through by the ruling Chinese Communist Party, he said.

"There should have been a very strict environmental impact assessment (EIA) carried out, according to proper procedures," Huo said.

"They should have listened to opinions from all sides, including scientists, local communities and environmentalists," he said.

Huo said one of the biggest casualties of such projects is biodiversity, adding that the Yangtze River has seen a catastrophic drop in the migratory fish population since the Three Gorges Dam was built.

"The cutting off of the route to the spawning grounds for migratory fish should have been included in the environmental impact assessment (EIA)," Huo said.

"And that's just one of the problems that should have been dealt with in the EIA."

*Growing calls*

Jiangsu-based environmentalist Wu Lihong said China's dam-building program is continuing apace, despite growing calls for greater environmental sensitivity.

He said the government is also in the process of building a cascade of more than 20 dams on another Yangtze tributary, the Jinsha River in Sichuan and Yunnan provinces.

He suggested a possible link between dam-building and repeated earthquakes in the region, including one earlier this week in Yunnan's Jinggu county.

"The recent Yunnan earthquake was very near the hydroelectric power stations on the Jinsha River," Wu said.

"We must take into account whether or not the building of hydroelectric dams leads to more earthquakes and landslides," he said.

He said environmental impact assessments on major infrastructure projects in China are still a cursory affair at best.

"Basically, they just do what the government tells them," Wu said. "It's very rare for ordinary citizens to be given any say in the matter."

"And environmentalists who offer dissenting opinions are subjected to all sorts of persecution."

*Series of dams*

China's construction of a series of dams on the Tibetan Plateau has sparked fears among its neighbors of reduced water flows on shared rivers and the possibility of earthquakes.

China may eventually build as many as 60 dams on the Tibetan Plateau, with 20 already built or under construction, and another 40 in the planning stages.

Cascades of dams on all major rivers will send electricity to major cities like Guangzhou and Shanghai by ultra-high-voltage cable, experts told RFA last year.

The massive Zangmu dam on Tibet's Yarlung Tsangpo River, has sparked concerns in downstream India, where it becomes the Brahmaputra River, over possible interruptions in water flows.

Reductions in water flow have already occurred in Southeast Asian countries fed by the Mekong River, on whose upper reaches China has built a series of reservoirs and dams.

The Yalong has its source in southeast Qinghai province, and it flows into the Yangtze at Panzhihua in Sichuan.

The dam is being built and managed by a subsidiary of the State Development and Investment Corp., Xinhua said.

The power produced will feed the southwestern and eastern regions of the country, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huan

cirr said:


>


Where exactly is this located?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon
> 
> Any plans on tapping into the Himalayas? The water source of Asia?
> 
> Thousands of glacier fed rivers in Nepal could serve as the centerpiece of a long term regional energy strategy. All China has to do is to ensure stability in Nepal. But the question that comes to the fore is; will India allow such a paradigm shift ?


 
tibet is China's water tower, a thrid pole of the world, China is already start to tapping but still limited, and we don't care about India, screw them we do what ever thing in our territory it's not their business.






and as celebration, I post my favority Tibetan singer  金珠卓玛

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> tibet is China's water tower, a thrid pole of the world, China is already start to tapping but still limited, and we don't care about India, screw them we do what ever thing in our territory it's not their business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as celebration, I post my favority Tibetan singer  金珠卓玛




Well I hope that China would develop the Himalayas gradually and helps stabilize Nepal. Doing this would ensure ease in logistics. As for India, your side cannot merely ignore the Indians in this regard because they will consider any adverse change in their river output as a national threat. Perhaps a joint development apparatus can be realized peacefully? 

PS. What a beautiful singer ! Her voice is sweet. Any more ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well I hope that China would develop the Himalayas gradually and helps stabilize Nepal. Doing this would ensure ease in logistics. As for India, your side cannot merely ignore the Indians in this regard because they will consider any adverse change in their river output as a national threat. Perhaps a joint development apparatus can be realized peacefully?
> 
> PS. What a beautiful singer ! Her voice is sweet. Any more ?


 
We care about nepal, as for India, we still have border dispute and they consider China a threat, are you going to share the precious water resource in the future with your potential enemy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

china=controversy =china ... lol


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We care about nepal, as for India, we still have border dispute and they consider China a threat, are you going to share the precious water resource in the future with your potential enemy?




Dear God in Heaven ! That Tibetan singer is beautiful.


----------



## AshishDelhi

1. This will advesersely affect Bangladesh. Don't know why Bangladeshi are cheering. If India gets less water than Bangladesh will get what is left from India. Nothing hasina or jamaat can do anything about.
2. India is developing road inside its territory. China has also developed roads inside disputed territories. This road is for locals. It does not harm china in anyway. This cannot be compared to building a dam that has possible negative impact on neighbouring countries though it might benefit also.
3. Enemies can share natural resources like water. We are sharing with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Dear God in Heaven ! That Tibetan singer is beautiful.


 
Not only Tibetan, but mongolian and Ughurs are very skillfull in singing and dancing 能歌善舞

Ughur




Mongolian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

AshishDelhi said:


> 1. This will advesersely affect Bangladesh. Don't know why Bangladeshi are cheering. If India gets less water than Bangladesh will get what is left from India. Nothing hasina or jamaat can do anything about.
> 2. India is developing road inside its territory. China has also developed roads inside disputed territories. This road is for locals. It does not harm china in anyway. This cannot be compared to building a dam that has possible negative impact on neighbouring countries though it might benefit also.
> 3. Enemies can share natural resources like water. We are sharing with Pakistan.


 
1-with your India water interlink, BD will get nothing so I dont think they really care, in contrary I think they will be more please if we do to India what you guyd did to them.





 
2- When India block Bangladesh's water, did you guys care about the impact to this country?





 
3- we share with condition not free

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kolaps

cirr said:


> Always do the opposite of what the West and its paid-up activists，both inside and outside China，say。
> 
> *China's Mega-Dam Pays Scant Heed to Environment Costs, Activists Say*
> 
> 2014-10-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Network video screenshot of two hydropower stations on the Yalong River estuary.
> Photo courtesy of CCTV13.
> 
> Chinese environmental activists have hit out at the construction of a massive hydroelectric power station on the Yalong River, a tributary of the Yangtze, which spans western China’s Tibet autonomous region and the southwestern province of Sichuan.
> 
> Work started this week on the largest ever hydroelectric power station and 10.8 billion cubic-meter reservoir in Sichuan's Ganzi Tibetan autonomous prefecture on Monday, official media reported.
> 
> The station will eventually have a total generating capacity of three gigawatts, with the first generator to come online at the end of 2021, Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> But Henan-based photographer-turned-activist Huo Daishan, who has won awards for his expose of pollution in the Huai River, said such major dam projects come with a hefty ecological price tag.
> 
> Instead, the dam and power station—part of a top-priority list of key infrastructure projects—had been nodded through by the ruling Chinese Communist Party, he said.
> 
> "There should have been a very strict environmental impact assessment (EIA) carried out, according to proper procedures," Huo said.
> 
> "They should have listened to opinions from all sides, including scientists, local communities and environmentalists," he said.
> 
> Huo said one of the biggest casualties of such projects is biodiversity, adding that the Yangtze River has seen a catastrophic drop in the migratory fish population since the Three Gorges Dam was built.
> 
> "The cutting off of the route to the spawning grounds for migratory fish should have been included in the environmental impact assessment (EIA)," Huo said.
> 
> "And that's just one of the problems that should have been dealt with in the EIA."
> 
> *Growing calls*
> 
> Jiangsu-based environmentalist Wu Lihong said China's dam-building program is continuing apace, despite growing calls for greater environmental sensitivity.
> 
> He said the government is also in the process of building a cascade of more than 20 dams on another Yangtze tributary, the Jinsha River in Sichuan and Yunnan provinces.
> 
> He suggested a possible link between dam-building and repeated earthquakes in the region, including one earlier this week in Yunnan's Jinggu county.
> 
> "The recent Yunnan earthquake was very near the hydroelectric power stations on the Jinsha River," Wu said.
> 
> "We must take into account whether or not the building of hydroelectric dams leads to more earthquakes and landslides," he said.
> 
> He said environmental impact assessments on major infrastructure projects in China are still a cursory affair at best.
> 
> "Basically, they just do what the government tells them," Wu said. "It's very rare for ordinary citizens to be given any say in the matter."
> 
> "And environmentalists who offer dissenting opinions are subjected to all sorts of persecution."
> 
> *Series of dams*
> 
> China's construction of a series of dams on the Tibetan Plateau has sparked fears among its neighbors of reduced water flows on shared rivers and the possibility of earthquakes.
> 
> China may eventually build as many as 60 dams on the Tibetan Plateau, with 20 already built or under construction, and another 40 in the planning stages.
> 
> Cascades of dams on all major rivers will send electricity to major cities like Guangzhou and Shanghai by ultra-high-voltage cable, experts told RFA last year.
> 
> The massive Zangmu dam on Tibet's Yarlung Tsangpo River, has sparked concerns in downstream India, where it becomes the Brahmaputra River, over possible interruptions in water flows.
> 
> Reductions in water flow have already occurred in Southeast Asian countries fed by the Mekong River, on whose upper reaches China has built a series of reservoirs and dams.
> 
> The Yalong has its source in southeast Qinghai province, and it flows into the Yangtze at Panzhihua in Sichuan.
> 
> The dam is being built and managed by a subsidiary of the State Development and Investment Corp., Xinhua said.
> 
> The power produced will feed the southwestern and eastern regions of the country, it said.



*Democracy *respect local culture, tradition and nature.

Despite lack or no electricity, tap water, modern transportation, etc.

Pure Nature!


----------



## Lux de Veritas

I have trying to figure out how to solve XInjiang water issue for many months. The key is diverting Brahmaputra by thousands km long tunnels.

The dam at Zangmu has a flow rate of 1000 cubic m/s. Yellow river at Liujiaxia flow rate is 800 cubic m/s

藏木水电站_互动百科

刘家峡水电站 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

If PRC divert 600 cubic m/s to Xinjiang from Zangmu, it will be equivalent to giving Xinjiang 80% of upstream yellow river water*.Nevertheless it wont screw India. India Brahmaputra water is mostly from Indian drainage basin. The Brahmaputra at Indian side has discharge of 19,000 cubic m/s.* At Zangmu discharge is merely 1000 cubic m/s and at Medong, close to Indian border, the discharge is just 3000 cubic m/s. Yangtze @ 3 gorge dam is 14,000 and at Shanghai is 30,000 cubic m/s discharge.

Brahmaputra River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And why not tap at Medog? Reason is Medog is too low in attitude.

How about taping 3 gorge dam to Xinjiang. No way, she is too low.

But 3 Gorge dam is able to be divert to Danjiangkou reservoir which is the source of South North Water Diversion Project. PRC government is consider diverting 3 gorge dam to Danjiangkou now.

引江补汉工程 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书


----------



## ni8mare

Lux de Veritas said:


> I have trying to figure out how to solve XInjiang water issue for many months. The key is diverting Brahmaputra by thousands km long tunnels.
> 
> The dam at Zangmu has a flow rate of 1000 cubic m/s. Yellow river at Liujiaxia flow rate is 800 cubic m/s
> 
> 藏木水电站_互动百科
> 
> 刘家峡水电站 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> If PRC divert 600 cubic m/s to Xinjiang from Zangmu, it will be equivalent to giving Xinjiang 80% of upstream yellow river water*.Nevertheless it wont screw India. India Brahmaputra water is mostly from Indian drainage basin. The Brahmaputra at Indian side has discharge of 19,000 cubic m/s.* Medong, close to Indian bAt Zangmu discharge is merely 1000 cubic m/s and at order, the discharge is just 3000 cubic m/s. Yangtze @ 3 gorge dam is 14,000 and at Shanghai is 30,000 cubic m/s discharge.
> 
> Brahmaputra River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And why not tap at Medog? Reason is Medog is too low in attitude.
> 
> How about taping 3 gorge dam to Xinjiang. No way, she is too low.
> 
> But 3 Gorge dam is able to be divert to Danjiangkou reservoir which is the source of South North Water Diversion Project. PRC government is consider diverting 3 gorge dam to Danjiangkou now.
> 
> 引江补汉工程 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书


exactly drainage is off 45-48% just in india....................only one will get screwed is BD


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Also this this thread is misleading. I have watch the Youtube and it says that the dam is at Yalong river-- which is a tributary of Yangtze. It would not screw India an iota.

Yalong River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



ni8mare said:


> exactly drainage is off 45-48% just in india....................only one will get screwed is BD



The Brahmaputra got aound 85% of water from India. Indian wont be screw by PRC daming of Brahmaputra.


----------



## RKO

no problemo!!! river interlinking can solve our problems!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

danger007 said:


> china=controversy =china ... lol



The West is so enamoured of China that it can't help keeping China under the spotlight for posterity。

Anything and everything that China does or does not is “controversial”。

India is not much of an interest to these people。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Woo...is this has anything to do with India's road construction near dispute border





cirr said:


>


See...all this development and building would surely not have come up after India declared it's intentions to build roads at the border. So, in reality...it's India that is reciprocating in kind by developing it's border regions. Chinese this time failed to fool the indian administration with sugar coated words and finally resorted to warnings which have only fallen on deaf ears. Again, like chumar incident, chinese aggressive stand has acted against itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well I hope that China would develop the Himalayas gradually and helps stabilize Nepal. Doing this would ensure ease in logistics. *As for India, your side cannot merely ignore the Indians in this regard because they will consider any adverse change in their river output as a national threat*. Perhaps a joint development apparatus can be realized peacefully?
> 
> PS. What a beautiful singer ! Her voice is sweet. Any more ?




Its a bigger national threat to Pakistan and Bangladesh, as these rivers from China , pass through India first.






Also, India has rivers in Southern India, unlike Pakistan and Bangladesh.

Such a move by China, will bringer India, Pakistan and Bangladesh closer


----------



## kaykay

More than 2/3rd tributaries of Brahmaputra are originates in India itself so It will hardly affect India.


----------



## Beidou2020

bakar_bakar_bakar said:


> Very well said. That is the ultimate truth.
> 
> No point in replying to Chinese 2 cent army i.e. 2 take ki army as in Hindi. They make fun of hardships and untimely deaths of Tibetans who are so peaceful despite the Chinese oppression and genocide which was completed long ago.
> 
> Maoists in China are greedy. China is 2 and a half times bigger than India wit h the same population, but yet they not only want to grab the land of India but also tiny Bhutan and Nepal and every non-Muslim country on China's borders like Mongoloia. So much for Mongoloid -Han brotherhood.
> 
> Wonder when China last lent a billion dollars to impoverished North Korea which gave refuge to millions of Han Chinese through genocides in China throughout history while China will happily lend billions of dollars to theocratic Islamist countries where non-Muslims are nearly extinct and THE REMAINDER non-Muslims are helpless.
> 
> By the way, dams like this and tunnels for railways high ways are very tempting targets for all armies around the world as they infringe on the universal right of sharing natural resources.



@WebMaster @Horus

We have a troll.
Please take care of him.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Steakhouse

China block the flow of water down to India will cause severe damage to the ecosystem in India and destroy all the Indian livelihood living in that region, now China have the ultimate weapon to control millions life's in India.

Without fired a bullet will bring India to her knee, a stroke of genius.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## key-CN

bakar_bakar_bakar said:


> Very well said. That is the ultimate truth.
> 
> No point in replying to Chinese 2 cent army i.e. 2 take ki army as in Hindi. They make fun of hardships and untimely deaths of Tibetans who are so peaceful despite the Chinese oppression and genocide which was completed long ago.
> 
> Maoists in China are greedy. China is 2 and a half times bigger than India wit h the same population, but yet they not only want to grab the land of India but also tiny Bhutan and Nepal and every non-Muslim country on China's borders like Mongoloia. So much for Mongoloid -Han brotherhood.
> 
> Wonder when China last lent a billion dollars to impoverished North Korea which gave refuge to millions of Han Chinese through genocides in China throughout history while China will happily lend billions of dollars to theocratic Islamist countries where non-Muslims are nearly extinct and THE REMAINDER non-Muslims are helpless.
> 
> By the way, dams like this and tunnels for railways high ways are very tempting targets for all armies around the world as they infringe on the universal right of sharing natural resources.


Yeah, how do you know so much about China ？ah,Which of these content from your novels？How to sign your name？



Ragnar said:


> You are a morbid person. You need help. Tibetan Buddhism is the way forward.
> 
> 
> Peace Han brother, know the transcendental aspects of your existence- not just the material aspects..


not just the material aspects？Is Buddha？Do not eat ?Why do not you teach me how not to eat like how alive.


----------



## key-CN

Ragnar said:


> Thank you.. I love Han China too..


Huh？You are Tibetans？Do you live well in India？Second-class citizens bad mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Ragnar said:


> Thank you China for all the development in Tibet.. When Tibet becomes free, you will receive a vote of thanks from the Tibetan PM.


 
Most likely you will thanks us when your north east become free under Maoist and ULFA armies....LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Syama Ayas said:


> Its a bigger national threat to Pakistan and Bangladesh, as these rivers from China , pass through India first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, India has rivers in Southern India, unlike Pakistan and Bangladesh.
> 
> Such a move by China, will bringer India, Pakistan and Bangladesh closer


 
Yes your southern India has water, are you guys ready to migrate by hundred millions to the south and abandon your northern territory?, China has done nothing to Indus river yet but if India is playing a dirty game with Pakistan over this river than your J&K will be just a desert land as well...and we're not stupide to shoot ourself on foot to harm our friends interests but your water projects had already made them angry and you dream to bring them closer?...LMAO



kaykay said:


> More than 2/3rd tributaries of Brahmaputra are originates in India itself so It will hardly affect India.


 
Then what ever we do with water is not a concern to India..tell your gorvernment stoping annoying us with protest and warning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMatador

Indians do not need freshwater. They should learn to drink seawater instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abhi21

They will be paid for their utter immaturity...


----------



## LvpAK

Dull Indians，Stupid 。 
The water from China Control line's side is only one six of the Bramapur River， the wet airs from Indian Ocean go up along with the moutains, turn cold, then rain, So the rainfall is plenty at the south side of Himalayas, while Tibet is dry zone。
2，The dam is delay the river water flow down， not disappear the water 。
3，Assam floods every year for its plenty rainfall，dam can shift the water in season , delay water in rain season .
4, you can shout loudly Free Tibet, but never forget，Assam， Manipur is none business of India until 1947 British Colonist left then India grabbed Assam ，Free Assam！ 
5, 210BC， Chinese peasants knew “EVERY BODY ARE BORN IN EQUAL"Are kings and nobles given their high status by birth?"” and rebelled to fight the nobles ,years later, every chinese was born in equal （Except Royal family），many central govt officials were poor peasant‘s son if only they were capable，while now the biggest Democracy India， I hear a pity15 years old child was burn to dead ，a group of four upper caste men on Wednesday burned alive a Mahadalit boy just because the latter's goat had entered the agricultural field of one of the assailants.
6， I refer to the data，according to the birth rate , India will be a Muslim Country 100 years later , Enjoy your last time. 
7, The only risk of the dam, is the dam is ruin by earthquake or war, and the reservior water ................

The water from China Control line's side is only one sixth of the Bramapur River
one sixth

really poor English,,,,,,,,


----------



## AshishDelhi

It is few Chinese who are doing he he like bimbos and talking stupid over river water. Then they bring few other countries into it.
I am pretty disappointed with Chinese posters. I thought I will be able to learn something from them but they seem pretty stupid and abusive.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Yes your southern India has water, are you guys ready to migrate by hundred millions to the south and abandon your northern territory?, China has done nothing to Indus river yet but if India is playing a dirty game with Pakistan over this river than your J&K will be just a desert land as well...and we're not stupide to shoot ourself on foot to harm our friends interests but your water projects had already made them angry and you dream to bring them closer?...LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Then what ever we do with water is not a concern to India..tell your gorvernment stoping annoying us with protest and warning


You are not making any sense.


----------



## zhongdafeng

Kolaps said:


> *Democracy *respect local culture, tradition and nature.
> 
> Despite lack or no electricity, tap water, modern transportation, etc.
> 
> Pure Nature!


One tibetan said in an interviw, we would not live the museum of middle age just because you tourists like to see the pure natural sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Lol this is hilarious If China dams the river, the countries that will be majorly screwed are both Pakistan and Bangladesh more than India.


----------



## Gijoe

IndoUS said:


> Lol this is hilarious If China dams the river, the countries that will be majorly screwed are both Pakistan and Bangladesh more than India.


Then that a good reason for pakistanis and bangladesh together invade India.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

China should take over whole Tibet region and expand


----------



## Gijoe

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> China should take over whole Tibet region and expand


i know china next move is to put TNT on himalaya and knock down that mountain, so future conflict will help lots. lol 

indian will p1ss in pants for sure.


----------



## Steakhouse

IndoUS said:


> Lol this is hilarious If China dams the river, the countries that will be majorly screwed are both Pakistan and Bangladesh more than India.






The chicken neck area located on the down stream from Tibetan river, definitely affect the ecosystem of those area before it reach Bangladesh.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Gijoe said:


> i know china next move is to put TNT on himalaya and knock down that mountain, so future conflict will help lots. lol
> 
> indian will p1ss in pants for sure.


 
We have better Idea than invade this country, If we decide to knock down the mountain then we will be able to steal Indian Monsoon to fix our desert land in Taklama as I said on several threads ago which I call it the *monsoon weapon* to render India a desert land without fire a single shoot.









AshishDelhi said:


> It is few Chinese who are doing he he like bimbos and talking stupid over river water. Then they bring few other countries into it. I am pretty disappointed with Chinese posters. I thought I will be able to learn something from them but they seem pretty stupid and abusive.
> 
> You are not making any sense.


 
What you expect to learn from us? you know that Indians and Chineses are not getting along in this forum and you still expect us to say something just to please you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killswitch

India isnt upset at all by this. It just helps justify more building on the Indian side of the LAC. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Killswitch said:


> India isnt upset at all by this. It just helps justify more building on the Indian side of the LAC. Thanks for the help.


 
lol that's a way of self comfort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to construct new rail line in Tibet close to Arunachal Pradesh*

By PTI | 31 Oct, 2014, 07.57PM IST


_In August this year, China inaugurated its extension of railway line in Tibet which come close to the Indian border in Sikkim besides borders of Nepal and Bhutan._


BEIJING: China has approved construction of a new strategically important railway linein Tibet which would come close to the Indian border in Arunachal Pradesh, state media reported today.

China has approved the feasibility report for the construction of the railway linking Lhasa to Nyingchi in Tibet, the official Xinhua news agency reported.

This high altitude railway will be the second rail link to be built in Tibet after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway connecting Xining in neighbouring Qinghai province with Tibet's provincial capital Lhasa which became operational in 2006.

The plans were to construct linking Lhasa to Nyingchi in the east was announced in August. Nyingchi is located right on top of Arunachal, the nearest area to the borders.

In August this year, China inaugurated its extension of railway line in Tibet which come close to the Indian border in Sikkim besides borders of Nepal and Bhutan.

The 253-km railway line costing about USD 2.16 billion linked Tibet's provincial capital Lhasa with Xigaze, the second-largest city in the Himalayan region.

The railway expansion in Tibet will connect Nepal, Bhutan and India by 2020, official report here.

Today's official announcement about the construction of the new rail line came in the backdrop of India's plans to improve the road network along the border regions of Arunachal Pradesh, which China claims as Southern Tibet.

Reacting to India's plans to build 54 more border posts The Chinese military spokesman Yang Yujun said yesterday that India should shun moves that "may further complicate the situation" and do more to maintain peace in that area.

China and India have disputes over the eastern part of their border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China* approves new *railway* for *Tibet*

_2014-11-01 08:49

Xinhua Web Editor: Qian Ruisha_http://larsonarchive.com/proxy_hidd...xGxSTqnUVG4b+3ex4DnIskaA5DDVEp453c37psE=&b=29

China has approved construction of a railway linking Lhasa, capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region to Nyingchi in its east, local authorities said Friday.

According to the plan approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, *the Lhasa to Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway runs 402 km from Nyingchi to Xierong, a stop on the Lhasa-Xigaze line.*

*The 32-km section from Xierong to Lhasa will be electrified.*

The new Tibet line was one of three rail lines approved by the country's top economic planning body. *The other two are from Ordos in the northern Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region to Ji'an in the eastern Jiangxi Province, and from Datong in the northern Shanxi Province to Zhangjiakou in neighboring Hebei Province*. The total investment of the three is *250 billion yuan* (40 billion U.S. dollars).

*The Tibet project will cost 36.6 billion yuan and take seven years to complete*. Sate-owned China Railway Corporation will build and operate the line.

*The designed speed for passenger trains will be 160 km per hour. The line will have a cargo capacity of 10 million tonnes per year.*

"The Lhasa to Nyingchi railway section is conducive to improving the regional road network and transportation capacity to better integrate Tibet with other parts of China," said Yang Yulin, a Tibet railway official.

*After completion, the Sichuan-Tibet railway will form a ring with the Qinghai-Tibet railway*, which will bring more economic benefit, according to Wang Daiyuan with the Tibet Academy of Social Sciences.

Transport has long been a bottleneck for tourism in Tibet. More tourists will be able to visit Tibet via the Sichuan-Tibet railway, said Wang.

The Qinghai-Tibet railway began operations in 2006, introducing railway transportation into Tibet for the first time in history. The railway links Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, with Lhasa.

In August, a 251 km railway line linked Lhasa and Xigaze, the second city in the region.

Tourist arrivals in Tibet reached 12.9 million last year from 1.8 million in 2005. The region's gross domestic product reached 80 billion yuan in 2013, compared with 34 billion yuan in 2006.

*Lines connecting Xigaze with Yadong, Jilung and Nyalam border ports are being planned.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pigtaker

it is modi's obligation to finish the rail on india's side as soon as possible, then PLA and its light tanks legion could easily take over the AP.


----------



## cirr

pigtaker said:


> it is modi's obligation to finish the rail on india's side as soon as possible, then PLA and its light tanks legion could easily take over the AP.



It will take our Indian friends at least 20 years to have anything worth showing to the world。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IPL5

cirr said:


> It will take our Indian friends at least 20 years to have anything worth showing to the world。



Good job


----------



## cirr

IPL5 said:


> Good job
> 
> View attachment 140538



Can I have rupees instead？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IPL5

cirr said:


> Can I have rupees instead？


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The Tibet Autonomous Region of the People's Republic of China has reached this year's target for its centrally funded afforestation project with a reported increased forest coverage of 82,666 hectares, representing a 23-percent climb over last year's accomplishment, according to Xinhua.

The 30-billion-yuan (about $4.8 billion) afforestation project aims to increase the green cover in lands along six major rivers in Tibet, including the Yarlung Zangbo, Ngulchu, Lhasa, Nyangchu, Nyakchu and Sengye Khabap rivers.

The new forest covering will help conserve soil and water resources, as well as prevent sandstorms in these areas. The afforestation project started in March 2014 and is expected to be completed by 2030.

In terms of central government funding, the afforestation project is the second largest in the autonomous region after the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, which went operational in 2006.

Although funded mainly by the central government, the local forestry authorities have also been making use of their own existing funds to support the afforestation project.
In fact, the local government of Tibet already has previous plans to have the region's forest coverage increased by 260,000 hectares from 2011 until 2015.

According to Dong Yijun, an official with Tibet's forestry department, the region now has completed planting 32,140 hectares of trees and has closed off 50,526 hectares of hills and mountains to allow the newly planted trees and grass in the area to grow.

He also said that the increase in the green coverage area was not only the result of efforts made by central and local governments, but also because of the private initiatives displayed by the residents themselves who have become more environmentally aware now.

The Tibetan Plateau, the largest and highest plateau in the world, sustains a unique but fragile high-altitude ecosystem. The intensified drive to afforest and reforest the areas along the six major rivers may not only help arrest its further erosion, but also possibly contribute to the revival of Tibet's now declining rare wildlife population.





Tibet Adds 23 Percent Green Area This Year - YIBADA News | Scenery

---

With plenty water resource, electricity, railway communication and pour money on it, China can upgrate Tibet's towns to be among the best cities of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## TaiShang

Good news. Tibet can become a favorite destination for large scale domestic tourism, especially with the developments transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

Isnt this wonderful?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Now let our Tibetans sisters sing an CCP oppressive song to celebrate this achievement'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

I predict Tibet will make great contribution to Chinese economy once we have transportation convenience. The area should be able to attract lots of foreign tourists as well once Tibet has more developed areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

terranMarine said:


> I predict Tibet will make great contribution to Chinese economy once we have transportation convenience. The area should be able to attract lots of foreign tourists as well once Tibet has more developed areas.


 
No doubt about it, new generation of Tibetans embrace more and more the modernity (car, clothes, TV...), even it's an land lock region but with railway connecting to other Chinese regions, we will make sure Tibetans will get everything they need and they want. I heard the GDP is higher than the average of other Chinese provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Keel said:


> Isnt this wonderful?



Very wonderful indeed. 

In fact China has the 3rd largest land area in the world:

List of countries and dependencies by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's nice having such a large amount of land, which we can further improve with Re-forestation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very wonderful indeed.
> 
> In fact China has the 3rd largest land area in the world:
> 
> List of countries and dependencies by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's nice having such a large amount of land, which we can further improve with Re-forestation.



Nice, i thought we were the 4th considering US has alaska.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Very wonderful indeed.
> 
> In fact China has the 3rd largest land area in the world:
> 
> List of countries and dependencies by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's nice having such a large amount of land, which we can further improve with Re-forestation.


 
China next need to find the way to re-forestation of Taklamkan desert and revive our Loulan City

http://history.cultural-china.com/chinaWH/upload/nv2.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

China should annex Tibet or make them a vassal state


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

aazidane said:


> China should annex Tibet or make them a vassal state


 
Tibet is already part of China as we speak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

aazidane said:


> China should annex Tibet or make them a vassal state



Yes we'll do it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Tibet is already part of China as we speak



I think he meant the 100000 square km of Tibet under Indian occupation。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*New energy use in Tibet has bright future*

China.org.cn

Ecological and environmental protection has been a hot topic at the ongoing Forum on the Development of Tibet, China, in Lhasa, capital city of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

Jin Jigang, director of the Center for Energy Research and Demonstration of the Tibet Autonomous Region said the annual solar radiation of Tibet equals to 350-400 bln tons of coal per year. In other words, the solar radiation of Tibet in 2013 was the total energy consumption amount of the whole country for nearly 100 years, according to Jin Jigang.

Full utilization of solar energy is one of Tibet's advantages endowed by nature as it enjoys the longest hours of sunlight with the most intensity on a day to day basis.

As a result, Jin jigang said it's a natural choice of the Tibetan people to develop a greener, low-carbon and energy-saving utilization mode.

Currently in Tibet, photovoltaic pumps, greenhouses and fire alarms greatly improve farming conditions for farmers and herdsmen. Solar powered heating and video systems also offer convenience to their daily life. And representative new energy such as solar photovoltaic energy is utilized to solve electricity supply in communities, streets and monasteries.

"It is predictable that in the near future, mobile phones, computers, cars and more environment-friendly products powered by solar energy are accessible in Tibet." Jin said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Tibet is already part of China as we speak


My bad I had a brain fart and all the time i was thinking Mongolia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgentOrange

aazidane said:


> My bad I had a brain fart and all the time i was thinking Mongolia



No point. Mongolia is safely sandwiched between China and Russia. No one is flying in or out of their without Chinese/Russian say so. Furthermore, their economy is almost entirely dependent on China's appetite for minerals, etc. There's no need in upsetting the region (including Russia) by needlessly taking over Mongolia but they aren't going anywhere or joining any potentially hostile "coalitions." They can probably be convinced into joining the SCO, however.

Another fun fact: There are more ethnic Mongols living inside China than in Mongolia proper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Snomannen

AgentOrange said:


> No point. Mongolia is safely sandwiched between China and Russia. No one is flying in or out of their without Chinese/Russian say so. Furthermore, their economy is almost entirely dependent on China's appetite for minerals, etc. There's no need in upsetting the region (including Russia) by needlessly taking over Mongolia but they aren't going anywhere or joining any potentially hostile "coalitions." They can probably be convinced into joining the SCO, however.
> 
> Another fun fact: There are more ethnic Mongols living inside China than in Mongolia proper.



Also those Mongolian in China are the lineal descendants of Chingis Khan.


----------



## JSCh

*Subsidies paid to keep, grow Tibet forests|In Depth|chinadaily.com.cn
Updated: 2014-07-25 11:44*
* By Hu Yongqi and Palden Nyima in Lhasa (China Daily USA)*

About 1.7 million trees have been planted in Nyingchi prefecture, in the Tibet autonomous region, over the past five years on 6,667 hectares of land, according to local officials.

Nyingchi prefecture is one of the most diverse places in the world in terms of biological resources. It is known as a natural museum of vegetation types or a gene pool of biological resources.

Official data shows that the prefecture has 4.45 million hectares of forest, accounting for 50 percent of its land, and its volume of stumpage rose more than 1.21 billion cubic meters each year, accounting for 10 percent of the whole country.

"Environmental protection is a tradition for Tibetan people, and this tradition is practiced as part of the family education in Tibetan families," said Tashi Tondrub, director of Nyingchi Forestry Administration.

"Like many Tibetan people, residents in Nyingchi prefecture also worship mountains and trees, and rivers where they live as holy sites that can be spoiled. This is a key factor in encouraging ecological conservation," said Tashi Tondrub.

*To protect forests in accordance with the law, local governments have resorted to paying subsidies to the locals to promote ecological conservation. *

*In recent years, an average of 440 million yuan ($71 million) has been spent annually to support farmers in ecological conservation and stop them from cutting trees. Each household that has been allocated with a piece of land from the forests can get 4,000 to 10,000 yuan in subsidies, according to the forestry administration. *

*The forests are home many wild animals and that means animals can attack humans or livestock occasionally. Local governments compensate the families by paying 500 to 1,500 yuan for each livestock lost. *

*In Diqing prefecture, the forestry administration insures the livestock and that frees the government from providing compensation, said He Xiangcheng. *

*The Nyingchi forestry administration spent 10.76 million yuan to balance the economic loss for families who suffered an attack from wild animals in 2012. *

The Nyingchi government has also promoted reforestation and planted trees on 7,372 hectares of land in 2013, more than the planned7,264 hectares. In 2014, Nyingchi plans to grow trees on a targeted 6,667 hectares.

In addition, Nyingchi steps up to prevent forestry disasters. Last year saw more than 10,000 flayers of fire safety being delivered to farmers and herdsmen, while 7.24 million yuan was spent on prevention tools for forest fires. As a result, only one forest blaze occurred in Nyingchi from January to September in 2013.

Nyingchi also reinforces the forest protection via setting up reserves and parks, including five natural reserves, two national wetland parks, and three national forestry parks. The prefecture has 3.17 million hectares of forests under protection, which accounts for 40.5 percent of the prefecture's land area.

Besides efforts for the protection of forests, the local government also encourages the local villagers to benefit from the conservation of forest resources.

*"Nyingchi put 371 million yuan toward forest protection in 2013. About 144 million yuan of that amount had been spent on subsidies for ecological conservation for local villagers," said Tashi Tondrub. *

*"Each household gets an average subsidy of 4,600 yuan annually from the government by guarding the forest," said Yangyen in Gongdrong village. *

*Tashi Tondrub also said that the subsidy is used to raise the awareness of environmental protection to local villagers, and each household can generate an average of at least 4,000 yuan from the subsidiary system. *

*According to the local people, they not only rely on the support of the government, they also conduct business with the forestry resources, such as planting trees, collecting various fungus, wild herbs, and planting medical herbs. *

Mainling is one of the counties in the prefecture which is well known as the birthplace of Tibetan Medicine.

"There are more than 1,000 species of rare medical herbs in Mainling County," said Champa Tenzin, one of the Tibetan medical experts from the regional Hospital of Tibetan Medical Science.

"First, we will do a survey for the distribution of medicinal herbs in an area of 3,000 square kilometers in Mainling, and this year we plan to plant 20 more wild medicinal herbs as a pilot project," said Tashi Dawa, chief of Mainling county.

*According to the chief, this year his county will invest more than 25 million yuan on planting medicinal herbs, and they plan to expand the cultivating scale within three to five years.*

*Nyima is a farmer in a remote village of Mainling County and he has been planting medicinal herbs for four years, and he plants six kinds of wild herbs. *

*"Seven families work in my fields, and each family get a monthly salary of 4,500 yuan, I myself make an average income 100,000 yuan annually," said the 46-year-old. *






*A view of the forest along the road to Nyingchi prefecture in the Tibet autonomous region. Palden Nyima / China Daily*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

terranMarine said:


> I predict Tibet will make great contribution to Chinese economy once we have transportation convenience. The area should be able to attract lots of foreign tourists as well once Tibet has more developed areas.


Tibet's ecology is fragile. It's best not to have too many tourists. Tourist areas require cutting trees to build hotels, etc...defeats the purpose of this project.


----------



## Keel

印度东北各邦民族神似中国人，渴望回归中国！ - 海风的日志 - 网易博客

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Tibet-Sichuan grid goes live- China.org.cn

Pictures here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

wow ..................amazing work by China and Tibet govts ...............much needed for pollution free planet .


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Tibet-Sichuan grid goes live- China.org.cn
> 
> Pictures here



Epic！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> Tibet-Sichuan grid goes live- China.org.cn
> 
> Pictures here



Salute to the unsung heroes 
Look at these pylons in amazing heights and the deployment of miniature UAV to help the jobs out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

bolo said:


> Tibet's ecology is fragile. It's best not to have too many tourists. Tourist areas require cutting trees to build hotels, etc...defeats the purpose of this project.


 
China can alway import wood from neighboring countries such India  so we will preserve Tibet ecological system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Major Hydroplant Goes Operational in Power-thirst Tibet*

2014-11-23 14:20:54 

Xinhua Web Editor: Mao





Photo taken on November 22, 2014 shows the Zangmu Hydropower Station in southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo: Xinhua]

Tibet's largest hydropower station became partly operational on Sunday, harnessing the rich water resources of the *Yarlung Zangbo River* to empower the development of the electricity-strapped region.

The first section of the 9.6 billion yuan (1.5 billion U.S. dollars) Zangmu Hydropower Station, which is over 3,300 meters above sea level on the "roof of the world", went into operation Sunday afternoon with five other sections due for completion no later than next year.

The huge project, which straddles the middle reaches of the roaring Yarlung Zangbo River, will have power capacity of 510,000 kilowatts after its four-year construction. It is designed to generate 2.5 billion kilowatt hours of electricity annually.

Official statistics showed that Tibet's per capita electricity consumption in 2013 was slightly over 1,000 kilowatt hours, less than one third of the average in China.





Photo taken on November 22, 2014 shows the Zangmu Hydropower Station in southwest China's Tibet autonomous region. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The dotted circular shows where the hydroplant is located：







The first of a cascade of hydroplants along the *Yarlung Zangbo River。*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

I guess we should install more solar energy projects or wind farms over there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Keel said:


> I guess we should install more solar energy projects or wind farms over there



I am for building a cascade of hydropower stations on the *Yarlung Zangbo River *right down to the Sino-Indian LOC。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

cirr said:


> I am for building a cascade of hydropower stations on the *Yarlung Zangbo River *right down to the Sino-Indian LOC。



Oh, absolutely
I miss that vital part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

When Tibet had enought of electricity power, then we can consider to build high speed rail for this region to further cut down the polution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

Well done, promote local economic development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Work has started on the Chuanzang railway and expressway linking Tibet's capital Lhasa to Chengdu，capital of Sichuan Province。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

What is the major source of power in Tibet? Do you use Solar or hydro power? I heard that there are lot of rivers in Tibet...


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Kaniska said:


> What is the major source of power in Tibet? Do you use Solar or hydro power? I heard that there are lot of rivers in Tibet...


 
I don't know which one is the major source but Tibet is blessing to be a good place for energies collection including wind farming

http://www.rtcc.org/2013/08/13/worlds-highest-wind-farm-completed-in-tibet/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Tibet hydropower station powers up - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

One of the six power units in Tibet's largest hydropower station began operating on Sunday and started to ease concerns over power shortages in the autonomous region, Tibet Subsiary of electric utility group China Huaneng Group said.

The Zam Hydropower Station is considered the world's highest-altitude hydropower station and the largest of its kind in Tibet. It has raised installed capacity from 100,000 kilowatts to the present 510,000 kilowatts in the region.

The first power units is located at an elevation of more than 3,300 meters on the "roof of the world" and cost 9.6 billion yuan ($1.5 billion). The other units are expected to be put into use by next year.

The project was launched in 2007 and each of its power units can generate 85,000 kilowatts, with all six units producing an annual 2.5 billion kilowatts of electricity, officials from the Tibet Subsidiary of China Huaneng Group said.

"The full completion of the project by the end of August 2015 can be a great gift to mark the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet autonomous region next year," said Ding Yexian, the executive vice-chairman of the region.

"For environmental protection and ecological conservation, we have maintained facilities such as waterways for fish, sewage treatment plants and recycling spots at the project sites," said Zhang Tingke, vice-president of the Tibet Subsidiary of the China Huaneng Group.

"In the past, with only a small-scaled power station in our county, villagers there had no electricity during the winter. They also had to use generators to supplement power in the summer," said Gonchog Dorje, Party secretary of Tibet's Gyatsa county.

Mimar Tsamjo, a villager living near the hydropower station, said the project has helped to improve their livelihood.

"We will no longer have to suffer from power shortages and our villagers will begin to operate oil-pressing mills in the village as we have stable electricity," Mimar Tsamjo said.

"The project has not only benefited villagers with its stable power, it has also provided many of them with jobs," she said.

By the end of Oct 2014, Tibet's capacitance reached to 1.48 million kilowatts, and the first operation of Zam Hydropower Station will account one third of the Tibet's total capacitance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Another site in China, known for its scenic beauty and not far from Yunnan, is Namtso Lake in the Tibet Autonomous Region. It has been hailed as one of the most beautiful lakes in China. Many say that its purity and solemnness are symbols of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. 

In Tibetan, Namtso means 'Heavenly Lake.' It is considered one of the three holy lakes in Tibet and is famous for its high altitude, vast area and beautiful scenery.

The lake is about 250km northwest from Lhasa, capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region. Being the second largest saltwater lake in China only after Qinghai Lake, Namtso is the biggest lake in Tibet.* Meanwhile, it is the highest altitude saltwater lake in the world.* The water here runs a crystal-clear blue. Clear skies join its surface in the distance, creating an integrated, scenic vista.

Since 2012, the Namtso scenic zone has been open to tourists during the winter. The winter season lasts until April 30th, plenty of time for visitors to explore the heavenly lake. 





















Source: CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MohitV



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

XIGAZE, Tibet, Dec. 18 (Xinhua) -- The Tibet Autonomous Region now has a new city after Xigaze was upgraded and inaugurated to become the third prefecture-level city in the region on Thursday.

"The inauguration of Xigaze City is a milestone throughout the area's history, which marks its development entering into a new era," said Zhang Hongbo, mayor of the new city.

As part of the status upgrade, the city's Communist Party committee, people's congress standing committee, government and political advisory body were established.

Located at an altitude of more than 3,800 meters, Xigaze is now the third prefecture-level city in Tibet after the regional capital Lhasa and Qamdo.

With a population of 780,000, or one fourth of the total in Tibet, Xigaze was previously known as a prefecture. Its gross domestic product surged by 62.5 times to 14.5 billion yuan in 2014 from 56 million yuan in 1964.

Deputy mayor Zhang Xiuwu said the conversion from a prefecture to a city means a simplified administrative approval procedure, which is much helpful for the economic development of the area with higher efficiency.

"The prefecture, as an administrative branch office of the regional government rather than a government itself, had no right to approve many administrative affairs. With the city government established today, many administrative affairs can be approved within the city directly, without having to be submitted to the regional capital Lhasa for approval," he said.

-----------------------
We will make Tibet's cities to be the one of best comparing to this Himalayas Nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> With a population of 780,000, or one fourth of the total in Tibet, Xigaze was previously known as a prefecture. Its gross domestic product surged by 62.5 times to 14.5 billion yuan in 2014 from 56 million yuan in 1964.



Tibet is on the right path to become the frontier region of China's westward development push. 

There is unlimited potential in both XiZhang and XinJiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Indian reporter at Xigaze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Indian reporter at Xigaze



A fair assessment. Kudos to the reporter!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

So Nyingchi is likely to follow the footsteps of Xigaze and become Tibet's 4th prefecture-level city when the Lhasa-Nyingchi rail is completed in about 7 years？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet receives record number of air passengers in 2014*
Source: Xinhua; Published: 2015-1-7 11:16:25

Tibet Autonomous Region in southwest China saw a record *3.15 million air passengers in 2014,* up 14 percent from the previous year, according to regional civil aviation authorities on Wednesday. 

Tibet opened nine new air routes last year, bringing its total to 48 and the number of cities linked with Tibet to 33. 

*The five airports in Tibet handled more than 30,000 flight landing and take-offs as well as cargo throughput of 25,000 tons.*

"In the past, it took me more than 40 hours to travel home by train," said Liu Yang, a taxi driver in the regional capital of Lhasa, who hails from Zhengzhou, capital of central China's Henan Province.

"Thanks to a new air route in 2014, the trip is now a mere four hours," said Liu.

The booming tourism industry and trade communication activities contributed to the rapid development of Tibet's civil aviation, said He Gang, an assistant researcher with the Tibet Regional Academy of Social Sciences.

Tibet saw more than 15 million tourists in 2014, up 20 percent from the previous year.

A number of trade fairs, entertainment and sports events were held in the region last year, which attracted more tourists and potential investors to the plateau region.

Currently, there are five airports in Tibet, one based in Lhasa, and other four in Shigatze, Chamdo, Nyingchi and Ngari Prefectures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet's mineral water to be new regional growth pillar*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-1-20 

China's Tibet Autonomous Region, in southwest China, has identified its fresh water resources as a new sustainable economic growth pillar, which has the potential to support efforts to reduce poverty and boost industrial development in the region.

*Positioned on the world's highest plateau, Tibet is often called Asia's Water Tower, and many of the world's greatest rivers flow out of the Tibetan Plateau. Unlike the rest of the country, which is struggling with water shortages and deteriorating water environment, Tibet boasts a pristine environment and has a large repository of freshwater. *

Sources at an ongoing annual regional people's congress session said the region had explored 28 mineral water springs and had reported 190 million tonnes of water reserves.

Speaking at the opening of the congress on Sunday, Losang Jamcan, chairman of Tibet's regional government, said Tibet produced 300,000 tonnes of bottled water in 2014, and the sector was an important driver of economic growth.

He pointed out that to fully exploit its potential, Tibet needed brand-driven strategies to prompt further growth in the sector.

Investment, mainly from the central government, has long supported growth in Tibet. 

*The region aims to maintain 2014's growth rate of 12 percent this year, while striking a balance between economic development and environmental protection. As a result, the mineral water industry has been singled out as a suitable sector to boost the local economy.*

Deputy director of Tibet's industry and information technology bureau, Qiu Chuan, said transportation infrastructure projects and strong market demand for high-quality mineral water had upped investors' confidence in Tibet's mineral water industry.

So far, the region has 30 mineral water production lines with a combined production capacity of 2 million tonnes a year.

Leading bottled water producers, including Nongfu Spring and Bright Food Group, have signed 16 cooperative agreements with the regional government on mineral water development, promising investment of 3.6 billion yuan (5.79 million US dollars).

The regional government aims to boost the industry value to 40 billion yuan by 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gufi

care should be taken to maintain a balance between making money and protecting the environment there should be a strict check on the amount of water extracted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Gufi said:


> care should be taken to maintain a balance between making money and protecting the environment there should be a strict check on the amount of water extracted.



Yeah, that's the objective there. China will utilize its natural resources in the best way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## definitelynotIndian

Sinan said:


> China stealing other country's Natural riches....thieves.



Tibet is part of China now although I have always opposed bottled water as it damages environment way too much.


----------



## TaiShang

definitelynotIndian said:


> Tibet is part of China now although I have always opposed bottled water as it damages environment way too much.



China will do whatever best suits its own interests. Bottled water is pretty much a lifestyle. Especially in large cities. Here you can even buy water bottled in Canada, Austria or Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## definitelynotIndian

TaiShang said:


> China will do whatever best suits its own interests. Bottled water is pretty much a lifestyle. Especially in large cities. Here you can even buy water bottled in Canada, Austria or Italy.



people should avoid bottled water as much as they can.


----------



## Keel

Clean, religious, cultural and beautiful Xizang (Tibet)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Construction begins on Chengdu-Ya'an section of Sichuan-Tibet railway*

English.news.cn 2014-12-06

BEIJING, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- Work began on the rail line from Chengdu, capital of southwest Sichuan Province to Ya'an, a city in the province on Saturday.

The 42-km Chengdu-Ya'an section is an important part of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, and will have a journey time of about eight hours from Chengdu to Lhasa, capitals of Sichuan the Tibet .

Transport is a bottleneck for tourism in Tibet and currently, there is no direct railway service between the two cities. After completion, the Sichuan-Tibet railway will connect with the Qinghai-Tibet railway.

Construction begins on Chengdu-Ya'an section of Sichuan-Tibet railway - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Sichuan-Tibet railway*

The length of the existing Qinghai-Tibet railway is 1956 KM; even the shortest train ride from departure city of Xining takes 24 hours to reach Lhasa. Although now China has several Lhasa-bound trains from big cities, like Beijing, Shanghai, Chengdu, Guangzhou, Chongqing and etc, yet they all takes more than 40 hours. This pace, however, obviously cannot meet the high-speed development of China--this new economic and political power. So, to build a new railway of shorter distance and higher speed is of great importance.






Against this background, Chengdu, as the biggest city in southwest China as well as a traditional harbor city for commodities and people to enter Tibet, comes into people's view. And now, people have three options to reach Lhasa from Chengdu: flight from Chengdu to Lhasa taking 2 hours; overland journey by National Highway of No 318 taking three days at least; Chengdu-Lhasa train via Qinghai-Tibet railway taking 44 hours, and it only departs every other day, difficult to buy train tickets. However, flight is too expensive though short, overland is too long though beautiful, Qinghai-Tibet railway is too difficult though appears fine.

So, to build a direct railway from Chengdu to Lhasa (Sichuan—Tibet Railway), is very necessary and significant.

The proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will span 1,629 km, 650 km of which will be in Sichuan province. It is said that, trains will be designed to travel at a maximum speed of 200 km per hour and will take only eight hours to reach Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet Autonomous Region. The railway is expected to be completed in 8 years with an investment of about 54 billion RMB ($US 7.9 billion). But so far, there has been no clear report concerning when will the Chinese government start to build the rail. There was report that the rail had been started from September, 2009, but soon the news was denied by the government.

Compared with building Qinghai-Tibet railway, it is more challengeable to build Sichuan-Tibet Railway, because the landforms across Sichuan and Tibet are more complicated and dangerous than that in northern Tibet where mainly vast flat grasslands are located. The construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway will not only confront the similar problems of permafrost, altitude sickness, environment protection, animal immigration, but also problems of mudslides, underground rivers, earthquakes, terrestrial heat and etc, many more tunnels and bridges have to be used.






No matter how difficult it is, based on China's rich railway construction experience and stable GDP growth, the proposed Sichuan-Tibet railway will start building in near future. On the other hand, construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway will help propel economic and tourism development along the line too. Eighty-two counties and districts along the line in Sichuan, Yunnan and Tibet boast snow-capped mountains, grasslands, and Tibetan and Buddhist cultures.






The Hengduan Mountains near the line have an abundance of natural resources, including water, vegetation and minerals. The Yulong Copper Mine near the mountain in Tibet has a proven reserve of 6.5 million tons of copper, first among the country's copper mines.






The railway is also designed to open up China's gateway to south Asia for bilateral economic and trade cooperation via land. Presently, Yadong (or Yatung) and Zhangmu connect Tibet with India and Nepal. The Sichuan-Tibet Railway will also open land passages from Central, East and South China to south Asia.

Sichuan-Tibet railway - - Chengdu to Lhasa

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tresbon

There stands a catholic church in Mangkang County, Tibet autonomous region, where Catholicism and Buddhism coexist peacefully. Sometimes people with different religion come from same family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tractor

Eight hours means tunnels and tunnels and so the passengers will miss so beautiful sceneries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Begins Railway Construction Towards Disputed Indian Border*

21.01.2015

The plan was previously announced as part of China’s current Five Year Plan, but the main Chinese media officials did not announce the implementation of the project. On December 19, the China Railway Corporation informed a local Tibetan newspaper that the construction was started “recently.”

Tibet People’s Daily said the railway from Lhasa to Nyingtri would boost local economic and social development and that “it has important significance in the unification of nationalities.”.

China claims Arunachal Pradesh is part of the Tibetan Autonomous Region (TAR). Experts say this project is doomed to raise Indian security concerns.

A Professor of political science at Indiana University, Sumit Ganguly has concerns about the intentions of the new railway construction.

“While the Chinese claim as much as they want that this is being built purely for economic and commercial purposes, the trains don’t care about whether or not military personnel ride them or civilians ride them,” he says. “They very easily could be utilized to transport troops, particularly since Arunachal Pradesh, at least in the eyes of Chinese, is a disputed territory.”

*According to China’s strategic railway map, the future railway lines will run through the entire south-western border areas of Tibet. Last August, the western most city of TAR, Shigatse, was connected by the railway. The new construction will make Shigatse a hub for railway lines that will stretch to the borders of India, Nepal, and Bhutan and connect with Xinjiang (via Mt. Kailash region).*

The Co-chair of the Institute of Chinese Studies in New Delhi, Manoranjam Mohanty, says the military strategy of the new railway is an “obvious” one. He says India has also made plans to build more military bases in Arunachal and other border areas.

“Particularly in Arunachal, infrastructure building has been rather slow. It is going on at the Indian side, but it is rather slow,” he tells VOA Tibetan Service.

India and China fought over the territory in 1962, leading to a humiliating defeat for India. But Mohanty says India today is far stronger than in 1962. Both sides are wary of starting another war.

Professor Ganguly believes India’s infrastructure capability in the region is no match with China. India currently has no railway lines connected to the Arunachal Pradesh.

“India’s record of building roads – even in that area – is rather poor, and the border road organizations are run poorly,” Ganguly says.

Chinese officials predict engineering difficulties during the Lhasa-Nyingtri railway construction. The construction will proceed through the Brahmaputra valley, which is known for deep faults, active tectonic plates, and “7.5 earthquake capacity” according to China Tibet, a Chinese newspaper, in January 2014.

The Lhasa-Nyingtri railway line will start from Shelrong, an existing railway station on the Lhasa-Shegatse railway line, located at 51 kilometers from Lhasa City. The 401 kilometer railway will go through seven counties in TAR before it reaches Nyingtri. This segment of the railway will link Tibetan areas in Sichuan and Yunnan that border with Burma.

China Begins Railway Construction Towards Disputed Indian Border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Is Tibet always clean like this? I'm happy for these people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Both Tibet and Bhutan are quite clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

So lovely to see beautiful palaces and temples in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yahoocom1984

Tibet Autonomous Region received 15.5 million tourists in 2014

generated over 20 billion rmb tourism revenue

The GDP of Tibet was 92.5 billion rmb in 2014, which makes the* GDP per capita of Tibet* reaches around *4933 USD per person 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New city to be established in China's Tibet*

China's State Council, or the cabinet, approved the application of Nyingchi, Tibet Autonomous Region, to become the fourth prefecture-level city in the region, local authorities announced on Friday. 

As part of the status upgrade, the city committee of the Communist Party of China, people's congress standing committee, government and political advisory body will be established. 

*Located in southeastern Tibet with an average altitude of 3,100 meters, Nyingchi is now the fourth prefecture-level city in Tibet after the regional capital Lhasa, Qamdo and Xigaze.

No new government buildings will be built and no extra personnel will be added on the government payroll after the inauguration of the new city, according to the State Council.*

Nyingchi is a top tourist destination in Tibet with the Yarlung Zangbo River passing through. It has the lowest altitude in Tibet and has a warm and temperate climate.

Nyingchi received 2.8 million tourists in 2014 and created a tourism revenues of 2.8 billion yuan ($455 million).

Reactions: Like Like:

8


----------



## AndrewJin

Huge potential!
Now ti has an airport, we should prolong Qinghai-Tibet railway to Nyingchi, and study the feasibility of Sichuan-Tibet and Yunnan-Tibet railway and start these projects in the 13th 5-year plan.




















Actually the altitude of this township is less than 3km, and with plenty of trees in the neighbourhood mountain sickness is not a problem. We can even establish a new autonomous region in eastern Tibet and western Sichuan, like in history, a province of Xikang.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Now this is a good move in advance of Nyingchi‘s becoming a rail hub connecting Tibet to Sichuan and Yunnan Provinces, with the later providing the autonomous region with its 1st access to the sea and beyond。

PS A region of Tibet’s size should have at least 20 prefecture-level cities and administrative areas，so we need to grow the local population，by birth or immigration。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Qinghai-Tibet railway to reach Nepal in 2020*
2015-04-07 14:27CRIENGLISH.com 

China has announced that it will extend the Qinghai-Tibet railway to the border areas with Nepal within the next five years. The railway will stretch out for another 540 kilometers from Xigaze to Jilong county which sits on the border of China and Nepal.

The announcement was made earlier this month during Neapalese President Ram Baran Yadav's visit to China.

President Yadav applauded the announcement, saying that it fitted into the main aim of his visit which was to promote road and air traffic between Nepal and China.

Nepal has long been expecting that a new Tibetan railway which would extend to the border areas to boost bilateral trade and tourism between the two countries.

Nepal is an important transit point between China and South Asia, and a major chunk of the two countries' expanding trade has been conducted through Tibet. With this newly announced Xigaze-to-Jilong section of the railway in five years, better road and rail connections could be expected between Nepal and China.

Earlier in March when Chinese President Xi Jinping met with Nepalese President Ram Baran Yadav at the 2015 Boao Forum for Asia in south China's Hainan province, the Nepalese President said that Nepal will support China's initiatives of jointly building the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road as well as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, or AIIB, saying that these are great measures to promote regional connectivity.

Moreover, Nepal also calls for strengthened cooperation between the South Asian Association of Regional Cooperation, or SAARC, and China, in a bid to promote regional interconnectivity and economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Jlaw

Finally, this will make it easier for buddhists to visit the real birthplace of Buddha.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *Qinghai-Tibet railway to reach Nepal in 2020*
> 2015-04-07 14:27CRIENGLISH.com
> 
> China has announced that it will extend the Qinghai-Tibet railway to the border areas with Nepal within the next five years. The railway will stretch out for another 540 kilometers from Xigaze to Jilong county which sits on the border of China and Nepal.
> 
> The announcement was made earlier this month during Neapalese President Ram Baran Yadav's visit to China.
> 
> President Yadav applauded the announcement, saying that it fitted into the main aim of his visit which was to promote road and air traffic between Nepal and China.
> 
> Nepal has long been expecting that a new Tibetan railway which would extend to the border areas to boost bilateral trade and tourism between the two countries.
> 
> Nepal is an important transit point between China and South Asia, and a major chunk of the two countries' expanding trade has been conducted through Tibet. With this newly announced Xigaze-to-Jilong section of the railway in five years, better road and rail connections could be expected between Nepal and China.
> 
> Earlier in March when Chinese President Xi Jinping met with Nepalese President Ram Baran Yadav at the 2015 Boao Forum for Asia in south China's Hainan province, the Nepalese President said that Nepal will support China's initiatives of jointly building the Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road as well as the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, or AIIB, saying that these are great measures to promote regional connectivity.
> 
> Moreover, Nepal also calls for strengthened cooperation between the South Asian Association of Regional Cooperation, or SAARC, and China, in a bid to promote regional interconnectivity and economic development.



Good news this can be further extended to India through Nepal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## guangxi

lol 我是新人

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

finally will link with Indian railway net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

guangxi said:


> lol 我是新人



Hi, are you from guangxi province?


----------



## Echo_419

xuxu1457 said:


> finally will link with Indian railway net



Indeed by 2020 our finacial situation specially our Railways will be in far better shape & we can link our Rail networks through Nepal then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

@TaiShang Under Mt. Everest for real?

China may build rail tunnel under Mount Everest, state media reports | World news | The Guardian

*China may build rail tunnel under Mount Everest, state media reports*
Chinese expert says tunnel under consideration in bid to link China with Nepal by rail



Mount Everest at sunrise. According to state media China is in talks with Nepal to build a rail tunnel under the mountain. Photograph: Kristy Durbridge / Alamy/Alamy
*A railway between China and Nepal that could include a tunnel under Mount Everest is under consideration, Chinese state media said Thursday, as Beijing builds links with a country India regards as firmly within its sphere of influence.*

The Qinghai-Tibet railway already links the rest of China with the Tibetan capital Lhasa and beyond, and an extension running as far as the international border is already being planned “at Nepal’s request”, the China Daily newspaper reported, quoting an expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

This is expected to be completed by 2020, it cited a Tibetan official as saying.

Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi visited Kathmandu in December and, according to Nepalese reports, said the line could eventually be extended to the Nepalese capital and further, potentially providing a crucial link between China and the huge markets of India.

Such a plan could see a tunnel being built under Mount Everest, the China Daily said.

“The line will probably have to go through Qomolangma so that workers may have to dig some very long tunnels,” expert Wang Mengshu told the newspaper, referring to Everest by its Tibetan name.

He said that, due to the challenging Himalayan terrain with its “remarkable” changes in elevation, trains on any line to Kathmandu would probably have a maximum speed of 120 km/h.

The proposal underscores China’s influence in the impoverished Himalayan nation, where Beijing has for years been building roads and investing billions of dollars in hydropower and telecommunications.

Chinese tourism to Nepal, which is home to eight of the world’s 14 peaks over 8,000 metres, is also climbing.

Beijing’s increasing role has raised alarms in New Delhi that China, already closely allied to Pakistan, is forging closer economic ties with Sri Lanka, the Maldives and Nepal in a deliberate strategy to encircle India.

In an apparent counter-move, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi pledged late last year that South Asia’s largest economy would fund a series of regional investments and free up its markets to its neighbours’ exporters.

But India has struggled to compete with China’s financial muscle.

Chinese plans to expand the rail network in Tibet have also come under criticism from rights groups including the International Campaign for Tibet, which has warned of the project’s “dangerous implications for regional security and the fragile ecosystem of the world’s highest and largest plateau”.

“The Chinese government’s claim that rail expansion on the plateau simply benefits tourism and lifts Tibetans out of poverty does not hold up to scrutiny and cannot be taken at face value,” ICT president Matteo Mecacci said in a statement last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> @TaiShang Under Mt. Everest for real?
> 
> China may build rail tunnel under Mount Everest, state media reports | World news | The Guardian
> 
> *China may build rail tunnel under Mount Everest, state media reports*
> Chinese expert says tunnel under consideration in bid to link China with Nepal by rail
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Everest at sunrise. According to state media China is in talks with Nepal to build a rail tunnel under the mountain. Photograph: Kristy Durbridge / Alamy/Alamy
> *A railway between China and Nepal that could include a tunnel under Mount Everest is under consideration, Chinese state media said Thursday, as Beijing builds links with a country India regards as firmly within its sphere of influence.*
> 
> The Qinghai-Tibet railway already links the rest of China with the Tibetan capital Lhasa and beyond, and an extension running as far as the international border is already being planned “at Nepal’s request”, the China Daily newspaper reported, quoting an expert at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
> 
> This is expected to be completed by 2020, it cited a Tibetan official as saying.
> 
> Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi visited Kathmandu in December and, according to Nepalese reports, said the line could eventually be extended to the Nepalese capital and further, potentially providing a crucial link between China and the huge markets of India.
> 
> Such a plan could see a tunnel being built under Mount Everest, the China Daily said.
> 
> “The line will probably have to go through Qomolangma so that workers may have to dig some very long tunnels,” expert Wang Mengshu told the newspaper, referring to Everest by its Tibetan name.
> 
> He said that, due to the challenging Himalayan terrain with its “remarkable” changes in elevation, trains on any line to Kathmandu would probably have a maximum speed of 120 km/h.
> 
> The proposal underscores China’s influence in the impoverished Himalayan nation, where Beijing has for years been building roads and investing billions of dollars in hydropower and telecommunications.
> 
> Chinese tourism to Nepal, which is home to eight of the world’s 14 peaks over 8,000 metres, is also climbing.
> 
> Beijing’s increasing role has raised alarms in New Delhi that China, already closely allied to Pakistan, is forging closer economic ties with Sri Lanka, the Maldives and Nepal in a deliberate strategy to encircle India.
> 
> In an apparent counter-move, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi pledged late last year that South Asia’s largest economy would fund a series of regional investments and free up its markets to its neighbours’ exporters.
> 
> But India has struggled to compete with China’s financial muscle.
> 
> Chinese plans to expand the rail network in Tibet have also come under criticism from rights groups including the International Campaign for Tibet, which has warned of the project’s “dangerous implications for regional security and the fragile ecosystem of the world’s highest and largest plateau”.
> 
> “The Chinese government’s claim that rail expansion on the plateau simply benefits tourism and lifts Tibetans out of poverty does not hold up to scrutiny and cannot be taken at face value,” ICT president Matteo Mecacci said in a statement last year.



I am not aware of the particular tunnel. t this point, it might as well be a speculation. The plan for a railway to link China with Nepal has been underway, but I am not aware of the technical details.



powastick said:


> In an apparent counter-move, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi pledged late last year that South Asia’s largest economy would fund a series of regional investments and free up its markets to its neighbours’ exporters.
> 
> But India has struggled to compete with China’s financial muscle.



I am more intrigued by the (geo)political implications of the move. Apparently, whatever China does on its western fronts is met with suspicion by India which seems both economically and technologically unable to meet the 'challenge' it perceives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

China Plans Strategic High-Speed Rail to Nepal Through Mount Everest / Sputnik International






*China Plans Strategic High-Speed Rail to Nepal Through Mount Everest*

*China has unveiled new plans to extend a high speed railway line to connect to Nepal via Tibet that would tunnel under Mount Everest - and creep into India's sphere of influence.*

The current Qinghai-Tibet line runs from Xining, Qinghai Province, to Lhasa, the administrative capital of the Tibetan Autonomous Region (TAR). An extension has been discussed since 2008 — with a 253 kilometer stretch to Tibet's second city Xigaze completed in 2014 — but no previous plans had included a tunnel. 

"A proposed extension of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway to the China-Nepal border through Tibet would boost bilateral trade and tourism as there is currently no rail line linking the two countries," the state-run newspaper China Daily reported on Thursday.

The 540-km link to Nepal would provide quick access to the Indian markets, and perhaps is an attempt to involve Nepal in the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar project in which India's interest has recently waned, reported the Times of India. 

The line could potentially end in the Nepalese capital of Kathmandu, where Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi travelled in December, and would be completed by 2020. 

"The line will probably have to go through Qomolangma so that workers may have to dig some very long tunnels," expert Wang Mengshu told China Daily, referring to Everest by its Tibetan name. He added that the "remarkable" terrain of the Himalayas would keep any trains traversing them to a speed of 120 km per hour. 

China — already a close ally with Pakistan — has invested heavily in Nepal in recent years, and the rail line would be another move towards building a circle of influence around regional rival, India. In what may be a reaction to this trend, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi recently promised to increase spending on infrastructure projects in the region. 

Tourism from within China has already increased due to the existing rail lines into Tibet. In 2013, 7.5 million people road the railway to Lhasa, more than twice the population of the TAR.


But China is not just interested in Nepalese and Indian trade or in expanding tourism. Mining is the really profitable goal in the region. Beijing has estimated Tibet's mineral worth to be around $100 billion. 

International Campaign for Tibet has raised concerns over the proposed rail line's "dangerous implications for regional security and the fragile ecosystem of the world’s highest and largest plateau."

"The Chinese government’s claim that rail expansion on the plateau simply benefits tourism and lifts Tibetans out of poverty does not hold up to scrutiny and cannot be taken at face value," the campaign's President Matteo Mecacci said in a statement in 2014.






The railway lines across the dramatic landscape of the region are impressive feats of engineering. The Qinghai-Lhasa line boasts the world's highest rail line, highest railway station and highest railway tunnel. The extension to Xigaze required the construction of 96 tunnels. 


Read more: China Plans Strategic High-Speed Rail to Nepal Through Mount Everest / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Look at all the Indians dissing Chinese about the railroad through Mt Qomolangma. 

China's plans to build rail link with Nepal through Mt Everest could concern India

Quotes from: *Griffin* "another "Ghost Project"... "

*East or West India Bes*t "chinese talk too much."

*Ito*-"How someone can build rail link through Mt. Everest?  Too much boasting of Chinese capabilities."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Look at all the Indians dissing Chinese about the railroad through Mt Qomolangma.
> 
> China's plans to build rail link with Nepal through Mt Everest could concern India
> 
> Quotes from: *Griffin* "another "Ghost Project"... "
> 
> *East or West India Bes*t "chinese talk too much."
> 
> *Ito*-"How someone can build rail link through Mt. Everest?  Too much boasting of Chinese capabilities."



Let's keep them busy with guessing and belittling. LOL.


----------



## TaiShang

Raphael said:


> They confuse our capabilities with their own. A fatal mistake
> 
> To be fair, imagine you grew up in a place with a 75% literacy rate, and where people openly defecated next to railways built a century ago by light-skinned conquerors, which the country still depends on, and otherwise no infrastructure worked. Then someone told you your neighbors were building new trains through mountains. You would probably be skeptical too.



That's the kindest and most symphatetic rebuttal I have ever read. 

We should indeed understand their innate skepticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guangxi

Edison Chen said:


> Hi, are you from guangxi province?


 说人话


----------



## ashok mourya

Good news for tourist and Tibetans ,now Delhi to Lhasa via Kathmandu rail link will be a possibility.India simply have to connect to Kathmandu via rail.


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet's development; a path of hope*
April 16, 2015

BEIJING, April 15 -- Over six decades since the Communist Party of China (CPC) brought the plateau onto a path of hope, Tibet is in better shape than ever before.

Tibet has a 12-percent growth target for this year, backed by hefty government investment, in sharp contrast to the expectations of much of China's interior, with annualized growth for the whole country stuck at 7 percent in the first quarter.

Tibet is yet to present its own economic report card for the same period, but development in recent years shows that efforts to narrow the gap between the plateau and the rest of the country are paying off.

In the 60 years from 1952 to 2013, the central government provided financial assistance ofup to 544.6 billion yuan (87.5 billion U.S. dollars) -- 95 percent of the total expenditure oflocal public finance in the period.

Tibet's gross regional product hit 92.5 billion yuan last year and the region has maintained double-digit growth since 1994. It is the Tibetan people who have benefited most overthese decades.

*In the 1950s, when slavery had long been cast aside in most parts of the globe, Tibet was still a society of feudal serfdom, which trampled on dignity, violated human rights and prevented social development.*

*On March 28, 1959, China's central government announced the dissolution of the archaic, aristocratic local government of Tibet, replacing it with a preparatory committee for establishing the Tibet Autonomous Region and about 1 million serfs and slaves were freed.*

Native Tibetans today, most of whom are descendants of former slaves, make up the majority of government employees, working as officials, teachers, doctors or other professionals. Almost all these jobs were beyond the wildest imagination of their forefathers.

A sign of improved medical care and social welfare, Tibet's population rose to 3.12 million in 2013, tripling the early 1950s figure. Average life expectancy has doubled to 68.2 years.

*Tibet has also taken the lead in China with 15 years of free education, from kindergarten through senior high school. In most parts of the country, children receive only nine years of free education.*

Today, 99.6 percent of Tibet's children go to primary school, compared with less than a 2-percent in the 1950s when 95 percent of the population were illiterate.

A modern transport network has linked the remote plateau region with the rest of the world. Tibetans' freedom of faith is widely respected and protected by law. The coexistence of atheism, Tibetan Buddhism, Bon, Islam, and Christianity has made Tibet an exemplar of cultural and religious diversity.

This year marks the 50th anniversary of establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region.*The Tibetans today are no more a group of slaves groaning under the whips of their owners, not knowing where their next meal would come from. They are educated and free to choose their own fate. *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Houses make a difference in China's Tibet*
Beijing Review 2015-06-01






Residents in Enda Village of Riwoqe County, Tibet, dance in the village square (YANG JIAO)

With financial support from the government, more people in Tibet are moving into new residences.

To Ahsang, who lives in a two-story house with his family in Enda Village of Riwoqe County, Tibet Autonomous Region, life in a small, wooden hillside cottage before 2004 is already a distant memory.

Actually, Ahsang had lived there for 60 years. The tiny domicile, while quaint, was hardly what most people would consider a home. The family's livestock lived in an adjacent room, although the division between man and beast's living quarters was without solid walls or fences. Without running water or electricity, Ahsang's family would have to walk downhill half an hour to fetch buckets of water and then haul them back up to the cottage. Television and other home appliances were reserved for the family's dreams.

Some 110 households in the village used to live similar lives. Scattered about the hillsides, without proper roads, electricity, televisions, radios and telephones, they had little connection with the outside world. Poor infrastructure restricted economic development. In 2004, the per-capita annual net income of Enda villagers was only 2,300 yuan ($356), according to figures from the county government.

*Out with the old*

In 2004, the county government began providing subsidies to farmers and herdsmen who built new houses. The government offered each household 60,000 yuan ($9,273.57) for building projects and villagers were allowed to select sites for their new houses closer to one of the country's major highways.

The government stepped up building of roads, installed street lamps and built public squares in newly built villages. It also launched programs to make electricity, telecommunications services and safe drinking water accessible to all relocated villagers. Due to the efforts, a new primary school was built in Enda.

Having lived their hillside lives for generations, this flash flood of change was more than most villagers could accept.

"It was a little difficult to convince them about the programs," Wu Xianli, Secretary of the Committee of the Communist Party of China of Sangdo Town, told Beijing Review. "Some villagers worry they wouldn't be able to afford the new houses, even with government subsidies."

Wu said some people were reluctant to move because they were nostalgic to old homes where their ancestors lived and they themselves grew up.

At first, the flow of households willing to build and move into new houses was only a trickle, but the prospects of a convenient new life in a better house quickly encouraged other villagers to follow suit.

Pema Lhangjia is among those willing to build a new house. Life on the hillside was difficult, with his children forced to trek down the side of the mountain every day to go to school. Buying daily necessities was an arduous task that forced the family to travel to the nearest town 20 km from their home. When the government launched the relocation program, Pema Lhangjia wouldn't budge from the home of his forefathers. With financial assistance from the government and the possibility of providing a much better standard of living for his family, he eventually gave in.

The benefits of living in the new house are evident. Pema Lhangjia's children now only spend five minutes walking to school in the morning. The streets of the new village where he lives are lined with stores. With electricity, tap water and natural gas at their disposal, the family's everyday life has been markedly improved, allowing Pema Lhangjia and his wife to focus on increasing their income.

"Now our life is very good," Pema Lhangjia told Beijing Review.

Today, all 118 households in Enda have moved into new houses, each with an average floor space of 300 square meters, according to the government of Riwoqe.






A new house built with government subsidies in a village in Qamdo City, Tibet (WANG JUN)

*Changing lives*

A large portion of Tibet's population used to reside in mountainous regions and valleys, disconnected from the outside world due to a lack of roads and inaccessible to electricity and safe drinking water. Most people didn't have telephones, televisions or even radios. It was therefore difficult to provide education, social security benefits and medical services for these scattered people.

"In some areas, you can ride a bus for four or five hours without seeing a single house," said Dawa Samdup, director of the office responsible for rural housing programs of Tibet. "A child from a nomadic family who goes to Lhasa to attend school may be unable to find his or her way home when returning during school breaks."

Usually made of wood and clay, with flimsy foundations but without earthquake-protective facilities, houses in rural areas can be amazingly hazardous, Dawa Samdup said.

"After scattered farmers and herdsmen are relocated, the costs for infrastructure construction, such as water, power, water, gas and cable TV systems, have been reduced," said Dawa Samdup.

In 2006, the Tibet Regional Government carried out a new program, including reconstructing existing houses, settling of nomadic people and relocating people from poverty-stricken areas. So far, it has benefited 1.4 million people.

Moving into houses not only provides a healthier living environment for rural Tibetans, it also provides peace of mind.

Dawa Samdup said farmers now spend more time working outside the confines of their homes. Some run their own guesthouses in tourist areas; others are engaged in the transportation industry.

In Enda, the per-capita annual net income of villagers more than doubled the 2004 level to 5,200 yuan ($805) in 2010.

With better infrastructure, farmers and herdsmen have more channels to learn about life outside Tibet.

"For example, through radios, televisions and telecommunications services, farmers can learn more about farming techniques and expand the market for their products. They are learning new ways to sell their vegetables now," Dawa Samdup said.

Educational facilities have also improved. For example, the primary school, which used to have three grades, now have six grades providing a proper primary school education, Vice Headmaster Pema Sahjen, told Beijing Review.

"The improvement of housing conditions has played a very important role in raising living standards and boosting infrastructure construction in rural Tibet, increasing income of farmers and herdsmen and promoting stability of the agricultural and pastoral areas," Dawa Samdup said.

*Greater ambitions*

Between 2006 and 2010, 17 billion yuan ($2.63 billion) was invested in a variety of housing programs in Tibet. Since Tibet is located in a quake-prone area of the world, the regional government invested another 2 billion yuan ($309.76 million) in reinforcing existing houses.

In 2010, Tibet launched a pilot program to build village libraries, cultural and sports facilities, village-based broadcasting networks and movie theaters. It also began building convenient stores in rural areas and improving village clinics, public lighting systems, road networks, rural garbage and sewage disposal facilities and landscape projects. Investment in the pilot program totaled 527 million yuan ($81.62 million) in 2010, of which 346 million yuan ($53.59 million) was offered by the regional government.

In the five years beginning 2011, the pilot program will be extended to 4,953 villages with a budget of 5.1 billion yuan ($789.90 million), said Dawa Samdup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Recently, 69 Menba families moved into the new houses of Menba well-off model village in Tsona County of Tibet’s Shannan Prefecture. Those new houses are believed to greatly improve local people’s living standard. Photo shows Menba women walking in front of their houses. [China Tibet News/ Gersang JigmeGonsang Dechen]






A new house built with government subsidies in a village in Qamdo City, Tibet (WANG JUN)

*Changing lives*

A large portion of Tibet's population used to reside in mountainous regions and valleys, disconnected from the outside world due to a lack of roads and inaccessible to electricity and safe drinking water. Most people didn't have telephones, televisions or even radios. It was therefore difficult to provide education, social security benefits and medical services for these scattered people.

"In some areas, you can ride a bus for four or five hours without seeing a single house," said Dawa Samdup, director of the office responsible for rural housing programs of Tibet. "A child from a nomadic family who goes to Lhasa to attend school may be unable to find his or her way home when returning during school breaks."

Usually made of wood and clay, with flimsy foundations but without earthquake-protective facilities, houses in rural areas can be amazingly hazardous, Dawa Samdup said.

"After scattered farmers and herdsmen are relocated, the costs for infrastructure construction, such as water, power, water, gas and cable TV systems, have been reduced," said Dawa Samdup.

In 2006, the Tibet Regional Government carried out a new program, including reconstructing existing houses, settling of nomadic people and relocating people from poverty-stricken areas. So far, it has benefited 1.4 million people.

Moving into houses not only provides a healthier living environment for rural Tibetans, it also provides peace of mind.

Dawa Samdup said farmers now spend more time working outside the confines of their homes. Some run their own guesthouses in tourist areas; others are engaged in the transportation industry.

In Enda, the per-capita annual net income of villagers more than doubled the 2004 level to 5,200 yuan ($805) in 2010.

With better infrastructure, farmers and herdsmen have more channels to learn about life outside Tibet.

"For example, through radios, televisions and telecommunications services, farmers can learn more about farming techniques and expand the market for their products. They are learning new ways to sell their vegetables now," Dawa Samdup said.

Educational facilities have also improved. For example, the primary school, which used to have three grades, now have six grades providing a proper primary school education, Vice Headmaster Pema Sahjen, told Beijing Review.

"The improvement of housing conditions has played a very important role in raising living standards and boosting infrastructure construction in rural Tibet, increasing income of farmers and herdsmen and promoting stability of the agricultural and pastoral areas," Dawa Samdup said.

*Greater ambitions*

Between 2006 and 2010, 17 billion yuan ($2.63 billion) was invested in a variety of housing programs in Tibet. Since Tibet is located in a quake-prone area of the world, the regional government invested another 2 billion yuan ($309.76 million) in reinforcing existing houses.

In 2010, Tibet launched a pilot program to build village libraries, cultural and sports facilities, village-based broadcasting networks and movie theaters. It also began building convenient stores in rural areas and improving village clinics, public lighting systems, road networks, rural garbage and sewage disposal facilities and landscape projects. Investment in the pilot program totaled 527 million yuan ($81.62 million) in 2010, of which 346 million yuan ($53.59 million) was offered by the regional government.

In the five years beginning 2011, the pilot program will be extended to 4,953 villages with a budget of 5.1 billion yuan ($789.90 million), said Dawa Samdup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet opens first 24-hour self-service library*
2015-06-04

The first 24-hour self-service library has recently been opened in the Nyingchi city, Tibet Autonomous Region. The library will make it more convenient for the citizens of Nyingchi to borrow books.

The Nyingchi City Library informed that with only an ID card a user can log on and follow the onscreen prompts to select the desired book, and in just a few seconds the self-service library will issue the book to the reader.

The self-service library had a total investment of 670,000 yuan and currently holds a collection of 500 books, which can be adjusted according to the needs and demands of readers.

Members of the public simply need to pay a small deposit and show their valid documents to obtain a library ID card, at which point they can use the self-service library free of charge to borrow books and conduct other business.

It is understood that the self-service library will be updated regularly according to readers'tastes and needs, as noted by a reader's comments book. According to the different needs of the readers, the self-service library can also provide a "customised service". The self-service library in Nyingchi plans to lend books 24 hours a day and 7 days a week in any weather in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China opens new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet*
2015-06-22 

LHASA, June 22 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday opened a new route via the Himalayan Nathu La Pass for Indian pilgrims traveling to Tibet, in a bid to facilitate their trip and further promote religious exchanges between the two countries.

The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through this pass at 10 a.m., starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.

The Nathu La Pass sits 4,545 meters above sea level and is wedged between Yadong County of Tibet's Xigaze Prefecture and India's Sikkim State.

China decided to add the new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet in September last year when Chinese President Xi Jinping paid a state visit to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Lux de Veritas

TaiShang said:


> *China opens new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet*
> 2015-06-22
> 
> LHASA, June 22 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday opened a new route via the Himalayan Nathu La Pass for Indian pilgrims traveling to Tibet, in a bid to facilitate their trip and further promote religious exchanges between the two countries.
> 
> The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through this pass at 10 a.m., starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> The Nathu La Pass sits 4,545 meters above sea level and is wedged between Yadong County of Tibet's Xigaze Prefecture and India's Sikkim State.
> 
> China decided to add the new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet in September last year when Chinese President Xi Jinping paid a state visit to India.



Yadong is a good place. 

Nathu La Pass was closed as a result of India annexing Sikkim, because Nathu La pass border belongs to Sikkim border.

India has a lot of good luck that she keep on conquering other states and white man keep quiet.

Then many Hindu clowns will start masturbating wiki and come to forum telling the whole world, the reason this piece of land belongs to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *China opens new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet*
> 2015-06-22
> 
> LHASA, June 22 (Xinhua) -- China on Monday opened a new route via the Himalayan Nathu La Pass for Indian pilgrims traveling to Tibet, in a bid to facilitate their trip and further promote religious exchanges between the two countries.
> 
> The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through this pass at 10 a.m., starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> The Nathu La Pass sits 4,545 meters above sea level and is wedged between Yadong County of Tibet's Xigaze Prefecture and India's Sikkim State.
> 
> China decided to add the new route for Indian pilgrims to Tibet in September last year when Chinese President Xi Jinping paid a state visit to India.



Great news indeed the potential for pur ties is very high & most importantly our 2 nations don't have any historic baggage like Indo-Pak repeations or JP-China releations


----------



## TaiShang

​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.



​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.



​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.


​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.



​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.



​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.



​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
***

So long as national borders are protected well and laws are effectively utilized, no harm in letting civilians do cross border tourism. This is a sign of confidence and development.

This is an economic and cultural statement, not political.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dlclong

If the parties exchange, Do you believe 
Indians will be hopping with anger, blaming the government betrayed national interests,
Then will say tha tChinesespies..........


----------



## TaiShang

Lux de Veritas said:


> The opening of Nathu La pass means that China agree India annex of Sikkim is a done deal.
> 
> The loser is China, and worse Tibet.
> 
> Dalai Lama must be very painful for the development.
> 
> If Qing dynasty is able to send expeditionary force and win the British, Sikkim will be China land.



I do not see it means anything, frankly. Respecting people's religious sensitivities is only an act of good will. There is high-level exchange between China and Japan, but it does not mean DiaoyuDai is a done deal.



Beidou2020 said:


> Indians are famous for their paranoia.
> 
> They are so scared of China after getting humiliated in 1962.
> 
> Psychological scars are still there for many Indians.



I view this as a good move because it shows China has no fear of being spied or whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CCP



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

ashok mourya said:


> *Mount Kailash (also Mount Kailas; Kangrinboqê or Gang Rinpoche; simplified Chinese: 冈仁波齐峰, Gāngrénbōqí fēng, Sanskrit: कैलाशKailāśa) is a peak in the Kailash Range (Gangdisê Mountains), which forms part of the Transhimalaya in Tibet. It lies near the source of some of the longest rivers in Asia: the Indus River, the Sutlej River (a major tributary of the Indus River), the Brahmaputra River, and theKarnali River (a tributary of the River Ganga). It is considered a sacred place in four religions: Bön, Buddhism, Hinduism and Jainism. The mountain lies near Lake Manasarovar and Lake Rakshastal in Tibet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hinduism
> According to Hinduism, Lord Shiva, the destroyer of ignorance and illusion, resides at the summit of a legendary mountain named Kailāśa, where he sits in a state of perpetual meditation along with his wife Pārvatī. He is at once the Lord of Yoga and therefore the ultimate renunciate ascetic, yet he is also the divine master of Tantra.
> 
> According to Charles Allen, one description in the Vishnu Purana of the mountain states that its four faces are made of crystal, ruby, gold, and lapis lazuli. It is a pillar of the world and is located at the heart of six mountain ranges symbolizing a lotus.
> 
> In Jainism
> In Jainism, Kailash is also known as Meru Parvat or Sumeru. Ashtapada, the mountain next to Mt. Kailash, is the site where the first Jain Tirthankara,Rishabhadeva, attained Nirvana/moksa (liberation).
> 
> In Buddhism
> 
> Tantric Buddhists believe that Mount Kailash is the home of the Buddha Demchok (also known as Demchog or Chakrasamvara), who represents supreme bliss.
> 
> There are numerous sites in the region associated with Guru Rinpoche (Padmasambhava), whose tantric practices in holy sites around Tibet are credited with finally establishing Buddhism as the main religion of the country in the 7th–8th century CE.
> Mount Kailash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Manasarovar (also Manas Sarovar, Mapam Yumtso; Tibetan: མ་ཕམ་གཡུ་མཚོ།, Wylie: ma pham g.yu mtsho; Nepali: मानसरोवर ; Chinese: 玛旁雍错) is a freshwater lake in the Tibet Autonomous Region, China, 940 kilometres (580 mi) from Lhasa. To the west of it is Lake Rakshastal; to the north is Mount Kailash.
> In Hinduism
> In Hinduism, Lake Manasarovar is a personification of purity, and one who drinks water from the lake will go to the abode of Shiva after death. He is believed to be cleansed of all his sins committed over even a hundred lifetimes.
> 
> Like Mount Kailash, Lake Manasarovar is a place of pilgrimage, attracting religious people from India, Nepal, Tibet and neighboring countries. Bathing in Manasarovar and drinking its water is believed to cleanse all sins. Pilgrimage tours are organized regularly, especially from India, the most famous of which is the yearly "Kailash Manas Sarovar Yatra". Pilgrims come to take ceremonial baths in the cleansing waters of the lake.
> 
> Lake Manasarovar has long been viewed by the pilgrims as being nearby to the sources of four great rivers of Asia, namely the Brahmaputra, Ghaghara, Indus and Sutlej, thus it is an axial point which has been thronged to by pilgrims for thousands of years. The region was closed to pilgrims from the outside following the Battle of Chamdo; no foreigners were allowed between 1951 and 1980. After the 1980s it has again become a part of the Indian pilgrim trail.
> 
> According to the Hinduism, the lake was first created in the mind of Brahma after which it manifested on Earth.[3] Hence it is called "Manasa sarovaram", which is a combination of the Sanskrit words for "mind" and "lake". The lake is also supposed to be the summer abode of the hamsa. Considered to be sacred, the hamsa is an important element in the symbology of the subcontinent, representing wisdom and beauty.
> 
> In Buddhism
> Buddhists associate the lake with the legendary lake Anavatapta (Sanskrit; Pali Anotatta) where Maya is believed to have conceivedBuddha. The lake has a few monasteries on its shores, the most notable of which is the ancient Chiu Monastery built on a steep hill, looking as if it has been carved right out of the rock.
> 
> The lake is very popular in Buddhist literature and associated with many teachings and stories. Buddha, it is reported, stayed and meditated near this lake on several occasions. Lake Manasarovar is also the subject of the meditative Tibetan tradition, "The Jewel of Tibet". A modern narration and description of the meditation was made popular by Robert Thurman.
> 
> In Jainism
> In Jainism, Lake Manasarovar is associated with the first Tirthankara, Rishabha.
> Lake Manasarovar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




It is amazing that long time ago without remote sensing satellite, the holy books are able to document that Kailash is the birth place of Indus, ganges and brahmaputra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

special operation said:


> you chinese piece of shit should know that the Tibet is illegally occupied by china, still there is a freedom movement in tibet. and you chinese are killing them and burning them alive even tho that is a peaceful protect march.
> the people of sikkim don't have any objection for annexing to india, then some @$$ holes like you after taking blowjoe from some Pakistanis bark in here without any proof. so go and jurk off you dickhead.



Becareful what you are speaking, he is Singaporean.


----------



## special operation

Place Of Space said:


> Is your flagger right or false? Why not expressing some your appreciation we provide the convenience with the pilgrimage?


"anikke olichu kalikkenda kariyam illa"
i do appreciate the Chinese gov. for what they had done for the indian pilgrimage. i was just replaying to his irritating and insulting statements on India. i was going to say a "thank you".. suddenly i saw his idiotic post and i just got pissed off..


----------



## saurav

Thank You China.. Much appreciated..


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Westerners will say something when India's GDP rises from 2 trillion to 10 trillion some day and becomes a threat to US.


Humans cannot live for 200 years so no one here will see that --if that will even happen.



TaiShang said:


> I do not see it means anything, frankly. Respecting people's religious sensitivities is only an act of good will. There is high-level exchange between China and Japan, but it does not mean DiaoyuDai is a done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I* view this as a good move because it shows China has no fear of being spied or whatever*.



I don't think this is a sign of confidence--more stupidity. By letting the pilgrimage, it means China acknowledge Sikkim is part of Indian territory.


----------



## Tractor

Jlaw said:


> Humans cannot live for 200 years so no one here will see that --if that will even happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is a sign of confidence--more stupidity. By letting the pilgrimage, it means China acknowledge Sikkim is part of Indian territory.


Indian just come into China via Sikkim and no Indo-Sino border there and of course checking their passport is necessary.

Other pilgrim routes are blocked by flood or earthquake and the religious exchanges which read spying must be countinued.


----------



## Azizam

TaiShang said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> ​
> ​


​He doesn't look like a Buddhist to me.


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> 
> 
> 
> ​The first group of Indian Buddhist followers entered southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region through Nathu La Pass at 10 a.m., on June, 22, 2015, starting a 12-day pilgrimage to Mount Kangrinboqe and Mapam Yumco Lake in Tibet's Ngari Prefecture.
> ***
> 
> So long as national borders are protected well and laws are effectively utilized, no harm in letting civilians do cross border tourism. This is a sign of confidence and development.
> 
> This is an economic and cultural statement, not political.



Great pics hoping to visit Tibet soon


----------



## mike2000 is back

AndrewJin said:


> Westerners will say something when India's GDP rises from 2 trillion to 10 trillion some day and becomes a threat to US.








Depends on if it ever tries to challenge us in the West /U S . So far India has no beef with us and has even common interests with us to some extent, hence it can continue doing what it likes without much repercussions, contrary to say Russia and China to some extent. You get what you ask for


----------



## Jlaw

Tractor said:


> Indian just come into China via Sikkim and no Indo-Sino border there and of course checking their passport is necessary.
> 
> Other pilgrim routes are blocked by flood or earthquake and the religious exchanges which read spying must be countinued.



Spying from the fake buddhist pilgrims or from both side?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Jlaw said:


> Spying from the fake buddhist pilgrims or from both side?



The pilgrims aren't Buddhist, they are Hindu. 

They are going to visit what is considered one of the most sacred places under Hinduism.


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

Welcome to China!


----------



## Tractor

Jlaw said:


> Spying from the fake buddhist pilgrims or from both side?


From both sides.But Chinese spying some other way around using nationalities that of Tibetan or Sikkimese.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Lux de Veritas said:


> Yadong is a good place.
> 
> Nathu La Pass was closed as a result of India annexing Sikkim, because Nathu La pass border belongs to Sikkim border.
> 
> India has a lot of good luck that she keep on conquering other states and white man keep quiet.
> 
> Then many Hindu clowns will start masturbating wiki and come to forum telling the whole world, the reason this piece of land belongs to India.


@AUSTERLITZ 

Some ratings rating for this Hinduphilic post


----------



## Kaniska

Lux de Veritas said:


> Unfortunately no one knows that China has close on eye on India annexing Sikkim. China do it out of goodness, tolerance and kindness.
> 
> But many Hindus still go out there crying China is the aggressor.
> 
> I now fear Bhutan.
> 
> Any place annex by India will be a shit hole, and place of rape. Look at how Hindus rape Manipur.



Your post is reflection of what you are..Thanks for letting everyone know...Goingforward, your posts will be viewed accordingly...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> I view this as a good move because it shows China has no fear of being spied or whatever.


Yup!
China is not at all insecure 

China says no to Indian consulate in Tibetan capital



Jlaw said:


> I don't think this is a sign of confidence--more stupidity. By letting the pilgrimage, it means *China acknowledge Sikkim is part of Indian territory*.


According to Chinese members, China has already done that

@Hu Songshan


----------



## TaiShang

*China plans corridor, rly line to link Tibet with India, Nepal*
*
Beijing, July 2*

China has proposed a trilateral economic corridor with India through Nepal and a railway line linking the three nations via Tibet, besides undertaking joint reconstruction projects to rebuild quake-hit Nepal.


*The India-Nepal-China Corridor is a major initiative to promote the connectivity in the region, especially between China and India and help quake-ravaged Nepal, said Huang Xilian, Deputy Director General of the Asian Affairs Department of the Chinese Foreign Ministry.*


The proposal mooted by China during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit here in May was received positively by him, Huang said.


*The proposal was discussed in the recent meeting between External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj and her Chinese counterpart Wang Yi on the sidelines of an international conference on Nepal reconstruction in Kathmandu last month.*


“We need to work together to reconstruct Nepal and we need to set up a joint study group to explore the feasibility of the Corridor,” Huang said.


“We are ready to set up a study group for economic corridor. If we can reach an agreement on its feasibility, we are ready to push it forward as it will benefit the three countries,” he said.


He also spoke about China’s interest to build railway line through the Himalayan passes of Tibet connecting Nepal and India. “The construction of this railway line will help materialise a dream. We need to have a feasibility study on it. If India shows interest, we will respond positively,” he said. — PTI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Disaster to include India in anything.


----------



## Infinity

Economic superpower said:


> Disaster to include India in anything.


Cry as much you can.................but China and India will have to cooperate more for their mutual benefits..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ragnar

Good for Nepal. Connectivity has been the bane of this country. Chinese capital can make a big difference. Politically, the quake has brought various warring factions together. Now is a good time to execute some major deals.

Post quake unity? Nepal warring parties strike long-awaited Constitution-drafting deal - The Economic Times


----------



## cirr

Connectivity brings all sorts of possibilities。

Connectivity is all that matters。

Connectivity rules。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Economic superpower said:


> Disaster to include India in anything.



Its also a disaster to comment without knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Economic superpower said:


> Disaster to include India in anything.



Yeah, a growing economy of 1.3 billion people as a trading partner, disaster!


----------



## Tractor

It's only a matter to inform India that we will build railway into Nepal.


----------



## TaiShang

Total population of Tibet has grown from 2.5 million in 1997 to 3.0 million in 2011, representing a 22.3% growth over a period of 15 years. In 2011, the Tibetans comprise of 95% of the total provincial population. Urban residents make up 22.7% of the total provincial population, while 77.3% are rural residents.

Below is the chart of Tibet total population and trends from year 1997 - 2011:






Tibet’s economy has been growing rapidly especially ever since the reform and opening up in the late 1970s. Nominal GDP of Tibet province has climbed from 7.7 RMB billion in 1997 to 60.6 RMB billion in 2011, reflecting a 7.9 times increase over the years. Tibet has placed emphasis on increasing the income of farmers and herdsmen and constantly improving policy measures to support agricultural sector.


Below is the chart of nominal GDP and trends of Tibet province from year 1997 - 2011:





Living standards of the Tibetan population has been on a rising trend. Nominal GDP per capita of Tibet province has risen from 3,100 RMB in 1997 to 19,970 RMB in 2011, reflecting a 6.4 times increase over the years. In 2011, the disposable income of the urban residents reached 16,196 RMB - an increase of 8.1% from the previous year, while rural residents’ net income per capita reached 
4,904 RMB, up 18.5% from 2010.

Below is the chart of Tibet nominal GDP per capita and trends from year 1997 - 2011:






The service sector plays an important role in Tibet’s economy growth. This is because in 2011, more than half (53%) of the provincial GDP is derived from the service industries. Tourism plays a crucial role to the province’s economic growth. Newly emerging service sectors such as modern commerce, tourism, posts and telecommunications, catering, cultural entertainment and information technology have also been developing rapidly. The construction sector contributes 27% to the provincial GDP, agricultural sector 12% and manufacturing contributes the least - 8% to the total GDP.


Below is the chart of Tibet GDP by agricultural sector, manufacturing sector, construction sector and service sector for the year 2011:






Tibet’s total investments in fixed assets have surged from 3.5 RMB billion in 1997 to 51.6 RMB billion in 2011, reflecting a 15 times growth over a period of 15 years. The implementation of the strategy for the development of China’s Western regions and the preferential policies offered by Tibet Autonomous Region are the two main factors for drawing increasing foreign investors to the region. Government has placed heavy emphasis on expanding the local tourism industry, thus, preparing to receive increasing number of tourist in the years to come. In addition, industries such as infrastructure, education and Tibetan medicine are being strongly encouraged.


Below is the chart of Tibet total investment in fixed assets and trends from year 1997 - 2011:




Source: China Market Research

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet's H1 tourism revenue surges 30%*
July 21, 2015
Tourism revenue in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region surged 30 percent in the first half of this year, thanks to a 26.7-percent increase in visitors to the region during the same period.

According to the plateau region's tourism authority, some 5.3 million people from China and overseas visited Tibet in the first six months of this year, up 26.7 percent from the same period a year ago.

Tourism revenue rose 30 percent to 5.3 billion yuan (866 million U.S dollars) in the same period.

An 8.1-magnitude earthquake that struck Nepal in April and affected parts of Tibet has not made much of an impact on Tibet's tourism. Only two customs bordering Nepal are inaccessible, and other scenic spots have not been affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*500,000 new housing units built in Tibet in 5 years*
08:43, July 21, 2015

BRATISLAVA, July 20 -- A Chinese cultural delegation from the country's Autonomous Region of Tibet attended a seminar here Friday to promote exchanges with Slovakia.

"The Chinese delegation came to Slovakia to help people better understand the situation in Tibet," announced Wang Yanzhong, director general of the Institute of Ethnology and Anthropology of the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences in Beijing, who heads the delegation.

Delivering a speech on the development and cultural protection of modern Tibet, Wang explained to the audience the peaceful liberation and rapid development of Tibet, as well as the policy for the continuation, development and protection of the Tibetan culture.

According to Wang, the aspect that kept Tibetan culture different from culture of its neighbors, including Nepal, India and the countries where Islam is dominant, is the fact Tibet is located on a plateau among high mountains -- an average altitude of 5,000 meters above the sea level.

He said Tibetan school children learn Tibetan language as their first language from primary school, and Chinese later at secondary school.

Li Xiaojun, director of Tibet Affairs in the People's Republic of China's State Council Information Office, announced big changes in Tibet in the latest five years in the development of agriculture.

Li added that 500,000 new housing units had been built for Tibetan households in that time and people got central heating installed.

"By 2020, there are many measures to be taken for the development of Tibet, including in health care, road and railway infrastructure and the increase of the standard of living, with measures like financial benefits," said Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*600,000 Tibetans have access to solar power*
July 21, 2015
With solar power plants aplenty and household solar facilities a commonplace, over 600,000 people in Tibet Autonomous Region use solar electricity, the local government said.

China has spent over 4 billion yuan (644 million U.S. dollars) to increase solar power capacity to 200 megawatts in the southwestern region, with the sunniest skies in China, according to Tibet science and technology department.

The Xigaze sand Yangbajain photovoltaic plants have gone online in the last five years, with solar water heaters and 400,000 solar cookers given to Tibetan families.

"The solar cookers have saved the trouble of burning yak dung, and now we can use electric blenders to make buttered tea," said Ngawang Quco, whose village in Comai County in Lhoka installed photovoltaic facilities last year.

The region also has many solar-powered phone base stations run by China Mobile. About 79 percent of the company's 1,000 base stations in Tibet are driven by solar energy. Even the mobile signal and network coverage along the climbing routes on the north face of Mount Qomolangma come through solar power.

China has been raising the proportion of clean energy in its energy structure. By 2014, solar power capacity reached 28.05 gigawatts, 400 times of that of 2005, and there are plans to increase the amount to around 100 gigawatts by 2020.

During an interview with the BBC in June, Maria van der Hoeven, executive director of the International Energy Agency (IEA), said China should be given more credit for its clean electricity.

IEA says China spent more than 80 billion U.S. dollars on new renewable generating capacity in 2014, as much as the EU (46 bln dollars) and the U.S. (34 bln dollars) combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's highest blood station built in Tibet*

July 29, 2015
China's highest blood donation station has opened in Ali Prefecture, which has an average altitude of 4,500 meters, located in Tibet Autonomous Region.

The station will alleviate the blood shortage in the region and improve local medical conditions, local health authorities said on Tuesday.

According to Basang Yangzom, the head of the health bureau of Ali Prefecture, Shaanxi Province helped build the blood station with a total investment of more than 550,000 yuan (88,600 U.S.dollars).

Previously, only one of the 54 medical institutions in the prefecture, Renmin Hospital, was able to collect blood. Most of the donors were medical workers at the hospital and relatives of patients. The prefecture also faced difficulties in blood storage due to outdated techniques.

To solve the blood shortage, local government signed an agreement with Shaanxi Province in 2011 to build the donation station. Staff from Shaanxi provincial blood center provided free training to medical workers in Ali.

The new blood station is important for improving local medical conditions, Basang Yangzom said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

​ 
Photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015 from a flight shows the landscape of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, southwest China. (Photo: Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)


​

Photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015 from a flight shows the landscape of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, southwest China. (Photo: Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)


​
Photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015 from a flight shows the landscape of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, southwest China. (Photo: Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)

​

Photo taken on Aug. 3, 2015 from a flight shows the landscape of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, southwest China. (Photo: Xinhua/Zheng Huansong)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Dont forget to include Tawang, illegally occupied by India, who is a supporter of British imperialism. And Indian Tibet is the richest in vegetation and plant diversity which China Tibet is just a desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Styx

Lux de Veritas said:


> Dont forget to include Tawang, illegally occupied by India, who is a supporter of British imperialism. And Indian Tibet is the richest in vegetation and plant diversity which China Tibet is just a desert.


LOL 

come and take it


----------



## TaiShang

Lux de Veritas said:


> Dont forget to include Tawang, illegally occupied by India, who is a supporter of British imperialism. And Indian Tibet is the richest in vegetation and plant diversity which China Tibet is just a desert.



Looks nice. Seems like receiving lots of rain. Surprisingly clean, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Geralt said:


> LOL
> 
> come and take it


every year they come in ladakh


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Lux de Veritas said:


> Dont forget to include Tawang, illegally occupied by India, who is a supporter of British imperialism. And Indian Tibet is the richest in vegetation and plant diversity which China Tibet is just a desert.



Ha

Sometimes your alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lux de Veritas

TaiShang said:


> Looks nice. Seems like receiving lots of rain. Surprisingly clean, as well.



China Tibet is rain shadow, so it is desert. India one is good land and a lot of rain. This guy below, one of Dalai past life, was born in Tawang, into the "Monpa race".

There is not a single "Tibetan" in India and Nepal. Their name got masturbated into something like Monpa, Sherpa (remember Tenzing Norgay, the first Qomolangma guy), Lakadki, Bhotia...etc.

6th Dalai Lama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Lux de Veritas said:


> Dont forget to include Tawang, illegally occupied by India, who is a supporter of British imperialism. And Indian Tibet is the richest in vegetation and plant diversity which China Tibet is just a desert.



And the area is not densely populated as the rest of India is。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lux de Veritas

India Leh is like Lahsa.
















http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUUExQUFRQQFBQUEBQVFA8VFBQVFBQWFhQUFBQYHCogGBwlHBUUITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywkHyU0NCwsLSwsLCwsLCwtLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAQAAxQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAIFBgEAB//EAD8QAAIBAgQDBgQCCAUEAwAAAAECAAMRBBIhMQVBURMiYXGBkQYyocFCsRQjUmKC0eHwBzNDcqIVkrLxY4Pi/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIAAwQFBv/EAC4RAAICAQQABQMEAQUAAAAAAAABAhEDBBIhMRMiQVFhBTKBFHHR8PEjkaGxwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AywEKqziCGVZuKDirJhZMLJqsKIcVYQLOhZMCEAMCTAncskBCgHAskEnQsmBDRCOSdywiJDdlAQUMjljDUpxaZMjaSthSvoB2c4Vj5p5BdsuxsrZxfTU2tfS/nJU8MrGxzUyR3QUBDaXupzm2+xJt1mSWvwRlTf57X/BetLkatIrckiUlnXwtNcpzGxbLbQux5hF6+egsdZ6olIAd3fUliSABuL6a63vEl9SwJWrf4/keOjyt0VYTQkkC3Mm3nBMss69FDdLWLJr0AfuhRf8AEQfTMIutFbEXJKgjbkADc8zEh9Sg5c9DS0clH5ESsgyx+phTlDjVTfUcrW1Yfh3t6GKsk6EJxmri7RklFxdMWZYNljDLIMsIBYpOQ+WegCSRY1SSQpUo2ixSEMkkEhgJ1RCAilKFWlOrCCEgM0oM0o2JwiFAF1WGWnCLThQkLZASrJ/3sT9BDVVCLcgk31GZVtoTexBvt4bj0co5EGYo2b942sLDbTrcXmDPr8WNNXbNWPSznT9BFQBa9OqwPzEKAFH+1iG+g+8ZLZDlGWzhb2phbrpf9cpJuL3Glr21FtFeIcdRB8u3XMV97dZRDEtWJckpTAAHInS7Zfci9vecXJmzZrcnx/fQ6UMWPH0jQYirQKlTdgBu/wAn7OoB11G2mo6awY4hTVcpfMQUsNNDa6qqbIBrzGgEpRijsigAWsdSx8STrJ1Ma+2b8jKljHcy0pVVcgjMz5dWck5Faxyj8KkkbAaBR6pYjEL3SdVQWVbg3cGwFr67LuLaCImoDuoF+ajKfceUDXpFQMiXANwAy3GhBa1hY6nrGWMG8sMEbPdmsammTvXIvr39w1szdTbW0jis3aLkfKQpV3s2b5gbKNidPSJjilOmATq5HdBt1W4Atca21O/pJioA9Q3NlfKrKSWK3Y31GhJ5+G4k2sa0PEBdLkta2YZbjopYn6C9vzW0a9tLGxU7icGKRVBGt7/NYWtbUkHQajb2ME9SxDganTUWuNNbch/SadJmlhl8Pso1GNZI/JJqcGyRx10B6i41B/KAYT0KkmrRyGqdMWKz0MVnoLIMU0hQsmgEIFgICAhFEIKcItGEANVhFpw9OjDrSElkoUFOTWnGSgnuzhsgMU5JQBrrdRcnKezXpnckBRt7yYEhicOKoyv3l6Hb2lGojklGsbotxOEZXNGfxGIWrlyIahUsyOSVRiGINQISSQCLXO5gX+G3qG9WuzXt3Spa2m3ea30mhw3D0pjS531Jv5e1rDpCmnM+n0Sjbycl2bVN0oFDS+E8NzDt/Hl9soFpKrTUZVtondUb2AFpeqsocan6xhzzX9Cb/eV/UMcYqNKhtLNtu2RrIALjaJgc5Z100irIOc5SfBuaFlUkxoUdNecDUrKIA8RW/P2MNSfQOA9bhoJzAC/XYnpe3zWOusTGekT8psQQQCcrWIZzzBC6ADr5x5MejaA2PjoZOtqPHcSc9SJddFfhxnIZiNL5VAufMi++3PSTcl9F0BGpuL289yPp9+VVP/5I7psb28IwBmQupOVbh0C/rFO5vb5h5X39YeuQppk+HtcEb5Tvaw16f31hmSIcFpsztUC2pspynQZzca23FrH3lqyzvaXd4Ss5Wet7oVKzkMUnpeVHFJh6bSKCEAiBCLUjNGrFQsKqwkHO2ns8WURmksJDwaFDznZSaU5LBR1VhQs4okrQDESJ7JChZ4iRMFAckpeJ0LVT0cAn07p/KaDLE+IYbOum66gbX6i8z6yDyYuO1yW4JKE+Sgx3EFQ6kWA0/r77zJcR+ILmyXPiDZffczQcM4L2tWo+KVstNrJSYEAmwJZx+Ia2HLQzNcfoA1nKgAX0AAAAGg09JzsOGKfJuyTlttFc+OqNu1vBQB9d4s48T7mEKQTTakl0ZG2+ztPE1E2Y+RJIl1wzj+oDm31lA0G6xJ44y7DGbR9Dp4pX2/rBV8aaJzAkLcZrAX+YfKTsdpkOFYmqCcoZgilmsCciiwLG2yi41jHF+JNUGTkdT5iZv09S+DQstq0fR8NXSot0OmxFgLHmCB9tDynnEy/wTi73XwsfTVfpmmrKzrYp3ExZYVIXYT0Llno1iUBCwypDLShUpxbILqkZWnCLThUSSyUA7OMUKcMlOHRJLJRALJZYbsbLmYhV2zOyot+gZjYnwGsXbiVAEAEuTfUfq0uP3nGY/wAKGJLJGPbGUG+juSSICsFdgrMbKlwahPLuX7o/ebKvjOt2jqbVFog6Dsiga5to1RmNTa9ymQajlvn+BOrYulSpU2ulS+KqkN3bqQVd3+YnxOusoeqTvaWrA/U31HhACBmsCTsbswBF7sSMq93WxTfS8Sx6i1QI7goVF8uGQrekr3QBLNqbEMLDXpNJxioiojG+YE9mFBJZipUrlNgRlJ+bQDXlKNuIUa61MtyKTkOGGSqrqpXIug07oF9QQfejJOVWWQUbopMEWajSZjmYq2drKMxWrUTMQosCQo0EmUneFL+pW5v362v/ANznoOsZtN2OVxRmmvMyixdUioylbDKmR9O8TmzADw095jvijABTmHPfwm/4rRBysTbKb76WAPLzImex2GWt83y+ZEwZntytnSww34UjEYThiuRnLKKhK0goBJYC5vciw1G2plRxLCNScqeWx5EdRPoHFsF3VFHR0K5GN8qgfMxtrsDtzImb4rRFRjfTQkaa7m2nKCGVthyadbeOzKlpy8LVp2Njyg5pRgZtv8MeHF3ruQMnZ9kSRuXNyPKw19JmuKcOalVam3zUmKsRztsR4EWPrPpX+HeENPBKTvWZqn8JsqH2UH1lV/iLwzvJiFGhtTref+m/5r6LHlHypgg+Win4O1KnQSrTGWqr5awzNZ8pDI1idLgsDboZuclwCNiAR5HUT52otTuPxvf/ALR/Mn2n0qmAFW22VbeVhaHE+w5OkKmnOwxnpdZVR5RCIs8ghUESwnlWFVZJBCqslkOIIVnyqz2zFFuqnQMzMqIpPQu638LzyrJ1UvTqD91GOl9ErUqh08kMWbdOgpclMpBY1KjFmXvOWIBC3UWXlTNybJpa3gTLzDUctMtUanlrWaq1QqadmDKKVRwdX0vZQLM/gIzicCQFsS2f/KUgGzaMAASQRbW+pBtqZm6NNaq5Vp6p2Xf79zVOtYAmwygMAALkkX235uOXLbNklaSRo8M6Mz1KYyoNadwS/dvclGJbL3dFPNQ2l5CjiOzIZCTfIagC6ZalxTfvcwyEa/t9AJUPRrI9wgSlWbsqQL5lLpTLtnZXJU5QxtqD2ZF9Rf2FwSNVzdp2tSt8q2Bp06VM9xkZVtYZVAte7NbYmzQhy5MVt8JGg4xhHxKimjVqdSxIZAy2TIVLBmXLrpa+v3q6fw8MJhz2RNTsu/iS2UuysCXem5Ni2mt+WwuAJf4nhinVnICixyVXChh8pcZrEr49FlTxBCztTNdnsC3ZZTSptYorMzIgDWYg5+9a+1xq6aqgVzZDBMBRuxVLVamjMinvCm9gCdbFjtflEcDxylXJ7IO6IVVqgFkDt8qXP4j05c7TOfHgFNaBItbE1CbFW7lSjh2U6bXyMbEk6jUzH4zEhqboKzqisWFNf/kuSwFtO8upJ5iXqclBUKlBye5H0DjXGaZqikrAmxuQVK3uLAMDqbX9pW4mvY2EqMTiqNHtK1KhSHaUSqXNYtTWonzpd9XIb5jeTqYm7rbYi/oVzD85jyXJ7jp4qito/iMUyp3SAx3uL3lSuHIuzm7NqTGK1YaX5RPEV3bYBR1Op9htEiWvHKfSKbi+Ducw57ypbCHra/PXTx0l3isO55j1zfmRK6rTqK1jv0tvNUJcVZhzaaUXckz7FwivSqUUaib0rZU0K2Cd2xU7WtO4/CrVptTcXWopVrb68x4g2I8pnP8ADrHhqL0MlmokvmBuCKh5/skEbc/QzVMZsUrRglGnR8rxmDqUXalUvenopANmW5IZR0N7+G3KaL4Tx7kdk/4RdOo6rfpz8LGXXHeDLiADcrUQWRtxa98rLzH1EHwrhYorrlzki5FyBbYAnzMrSafA+5NcjRE7JGcltlQWmIdBF0MMpigDqIVRAq0KpkCHUQqrdXA/FSqgefZNb62gVMd4YpNRbAnvC4AvoTYk+ED6IhylhD2e7Zqi97vMAxQdnkSw0ueY3Ua7kmq4dgMWylSyKjsXyOHqscx07UiqAqDZaa6LZblrS64fVSlSpBmRWFCn3Vy31REDZR1zWBsNdOYEYPEaKA3dF1uuoZibG/dXUa8vvMCVGpW+jNYngtUdp2lZgbdy36rtWLJUXL2ZAVKYARfxXZrkqbFmti8NRAfDqoVlVhYam+a5LG9208flPnEfib4io12RaLVKlWg1iEXMoVj3u0C3K7Agm23jMP8AFHFv0nKikgKSzOpZSTsLW0H4rnc3glI14MG/9zZ4r4r7KtnqsrqwHY0lYmoLaaUkFzt43lWvxLXzu2Fwi9tiWJqVBh8gsNFZna52K8rXPrMfwPji4J8rqagbUvcl189bMPS/nNQPi9Kl+z1J2Aa5t/tG0kY+thljaltaMT8a4zEvWzYi9zbK1yVYhQSFNhqvaWIG15nRiLXFrhtDPpHF+G4jHoqCk9lbNTa2VUJ0YknQgjceshxT4FoYXBBmYtXWqhZwDZgxymii9ALtfqDy0l6+0zyg/EST5Zn8Jw5Bgw12NRyWK72vsBYdIfBYZ8ih+7lULYEZrAWHlpEVo1WY7hBoq5yFA8bc4QIB+EkdQz/kT95mlI7ODSxVOS/v+xZutgbD1vc/WKGoVOpNj13Er0q94FWYdFJ0PkY6amZftEaNkZqS4DO8XrUw4sw8v6GDoVCGyk3B1S++m4J58owZOiOpqmJ4Ks2GcNTYjxGzAH5WA38p9D4RxRcQmYaMNHX9knYjwPL16TB16eYW/sHkYPhHEHw9TMpsV0dTsynkfWbMOX3OJrdIovjr0/g+mGQYSGCxa1kDpsdxzUjdTCtNNnJargXaek2E9IAGtUSLYmVC1GhFBMrcxSyGNtudo5g8dTfKS65GI7wZba7WbbWUi0WY2FvUgAed5mviANSJeixphgy1WB7IMc1+4Ofy3vYRk74GUX36H1E8W4fRXM9Q1agF+wR1Y3GliQAN/GI4z4+xPyYeglJbfKAHa/Ig2A+kwnw9gzVzVKytckEXvkYnXOOfp4zR0+6LKLDoNJnanLtl7nCHSs8lCvWW1dyVLdoUZrjOeZA6WAtyAAGgk6mDZj/l0mFv9atUZb+NKmgU/wARM5nMmpMnhxF/Uz9KPV8DXqCz4lUFu6lKjZB/zH5CZnG4bs6jqWDEEAsFyhrqCTlubakjflNSFPWZHiWIvmbqSZVmUUkkdT6VKc5ylLpL/v8AwUVQ56jdBv6cpe/BPEhhMT2jghHRqbWF2UGzAjnuovbkTKrBUbLc7sb++30j9PD38OsRTcXwb/0qyx83r/6fUeKfEFOlTDghzUF6QB0cHZr/ALP/AKmC4zxarW71ZzlGqoNFHkv3NzFsygAZtEFgL3sNTYepPvKPiWLztYbchGnllkfwDDpcekjfcvcdTEMy9ASbAdIOu/4B5v5dPWcqMKaC/wCEQNEG1z8znM32HoJV8mlyf2v8/wB+R00AQLiKVKmR7cm28+kdpHSI4wBwbenmJEHLxG12SIvccx3l8x/S4hqVW4v1iGDr3K9dQftDVrq2mx1/nDXoVxyJrch5hEsXT/EOWjeXWMUas82/gf7Ihi6dhywWSFDvwrxM06mQnu1ND0v+Fvt6zYrip8yYmk4P7NiD4bibyms3RlweZ1MXGXJYmvPRTsp6NvM/IMU9JxY2iAiHXCgiU2NtK5mMrmXNiQLaJRY23GZ3QbeQHvLurhrf2d+UrMBRb9IrMRYEUltr3XUHOuv8J9YVNXXwRwdWOAmERCY5SwwMkaYElg2iwSTa0k5kUMVkoS4pXy0m/esvvv8AQH3mPxPesOp18uf0mm+Ka47lMdMzeZ0H0B95naYzN4Afn/QGZpu2el+n4tmBfPP9/B0WRczc7ZR5mELZvLpFqoWox1+XSw2Hl/ODGKUZlJ76bjw5Hx5RKN29Lvo9xDEgCw2iXC6WZyx2XX1iuIrF2sJZuRSpAcyNY9UjGp+Jkcn1EBianaVQv4V1byHKGBuYtgE7rOd2Nh5DU/34Q9M6wP2GxtvzP15/gdp7GV1Q6yxpSuxO5giW5/tQumlQHqdZY1xddNxqPvKio+nipuJbUKlwCOYBjy9GZ9O090fyK069jHswIvEsRSsfPUTuHrW0MDQYScXUhqph+0AUb3AHkTYia3tbbTFnEkMFRWdm2UCavDFsgz2D2GYA3F/PnLsV1ycr6nsck0+fUsExc9EQJ6W2c2yzoYgSxoYgTI52kxinHOLtYdxqcbiFRGe18guBe1zyF/E6esx3wzXBepdiSoUKbm1r96w6XAtHqtctSYt8qWJ8WsQo+pb+ASj+Gz36hGgyoLedzb0laXms0V/pNm2w2NAjFSuDKC5hBWIlm0z7izaprHMNRDeszxrGETiLIDrawNvaL+4YrdJL3KfjFbNVc8sxC+S90H2AlPXxeTKOdRxfwUEA/eM16gI7pvbTxHnKPiDXY/u6D0meKt8nqM0/CxpR/YtHw9tVNjFcTRqPyF7Wzc7dJzh3ELjK24lotYHawk5iwx8PNHhldgsFk7zfh1t48otjq5YxnG4i+g2H18YphkzOo8dfIamMvdlGSkljgPMuVFXoNfM6mcozuIa5nKJ1iehfxupDqGJV6WY72HWM301i9SBFmWmqYm6qu2p6n7CF4bW3U8tfScOHJ30gKlEbD18Zbw+DF5oSUkuBvGVlK91lzLt9xKxjzJNxPKLPbp+cNWS4jJUZ5zeS2Xfwjih2jq1rugyk7gKdVB6G97fuzRVDMb8N0711/dDH/iR95p6wMdexzNR91jK1hPRPsjPRuCg5+kCFSuDI/olzPYnD2235RqIG4piMtLJyy5yDYAs/52W3uZX/AAwgFMsf9Qg+iqB+d534qqZR4nT2Fv5T3DLilTFtkX6i8RL2NM/LBIuAwndIGmhMIKRjUzOEyCI8VbLTP7xt9z+UeRD0lJ8XNUTsgBZGDXb97Tu35aa+/SJKLpmjSuPjRbKCoO+DtqPzgcSO83mZ0JzMJiF7zecp6Oy/MmIU6euksqSELc7toPLmYtRFjeOVKlxpyhk7FwY1FNilSM8PT5m6Cw8zFWEsKaZaYHM6mK+izFG5X7Am3k6EEfzhaEDLY/cMXHSK4qp9Iw3hEa7awRQ2aVI6axO8HVq5QT7eJ5TgMRxlXM1uS7+cujG2YM2bbG/UHRc3N9yb+u8sL3Blaps3nH6J1t4R5oy6eXFFh8LN+vPUo2XxvY/aakoTymK4RiRSq03OyOM3kDZv+JM+rJTS5GmkeEUzLqO0zPkET0t61Bbz0bwzPZm6Vc3ltwdc9TMdqYLa/tfh/n6TPUsSBNJT7mEdxoWQn/u0X6Wissxq5GQ43iO1dVGoBCjfnqfyHtNXgaSAAdAAPTSYzC2zjouvtp95dUcbFja5RZqXykbGjh0tCCikyycVIkjxU9ZZvMpqXpKILE4ajXptTf5W5jdSPlYeIP3HOZ8cVJG8imPI5xXNsKdO0ZjiGHNJ2pt8yGx6How8CLH1gapvr1AP0l98QUu2TOP8ymNP3l3Kn6kf1lDhRnXxGnpymeUaO/ps/jKvUhSWGAsDJ06dtJPsryts2Rx8CeGpZjHMU0LTphREqpuYe2Rx8OFepC0PTggnjCp4SMWHZyttFagAh6zW5xGo/MxoopzTSOVq1h48oislWbN9oOaYxpHIzZN8vglW5Rym+qn0irC6+UKOXhqfQSSDidNsnTW9x46f36z6TSqlecwXBsGXZTsqkFz5ch1JmrbExVwJmknSLVsTPSmbEzkbcyikJ/oRJAG50HmdpqPitxSwpXa5SmP78hK3gveqj90Fvawv9YP42xZNKmp07xYjyXT/AMjBdouwooODUM5Y9LD31+0szw4iKcCbKl/2iT9vtL9MQCIu5rgWfmkyr/QGM9/015cUawjyMtpHkoXw7MyvD3El2BG8vq9UCI1TeFTsVwoVRbSoq4Q0nYj5Huy+Bvcr9T6S9EBjbZGHhcemsWfKNOkyPHlT/BUBg1iIZBKTC1GBPQxv9OcaaecpcDu49VFq5IbxlUKLdYgKsA9Qk3M6GjKNFM8++Vh1UneFeqFEUzeJg2aTbYvi7VwSq1LyvxVS5tyH5xt3sCZX6y7GjnanI3wSV4TQweWSFLxlhlVkuVty2gE0dLgCBQGzXsM2ul7a206zOikJr+G4y9JcxuQLE9baX/KLJhdo9So5AFUWA2nCjRj9JWeGKWRS+CtoVNNp2OfpCzkO4m0FwXGZXA5P3T6kEfUCJ/F9U9tk/Z/Nv7ERDkekFUUvUubnYkm528YtFuOVWNUgy2A5aR6kX6Gdw1QcxLOli0hZVYitZhyMapYto321M9IGoUg4foG2iBrkzoqeEgHURvDuh5ybUDcLZb8jPVKIII6i3vLenSQ84ZMCpkaQybMAaAG3LT2iDVLNY+n8ptcJ8L5aPfJ7ZznY7hSdksNCLb+N7cplOJ8NNNyKl1vqulww6q3OVJU+Tq+PHIqhw/YWvOG0KAg5k+0hVqqNlHrcyDNUrbQNLt4Abn7ec4xHL35mDLH06cpx2AF41FDnwQxL8veCUSF7zoEuSpGKUt0rJlZ4NJK/WdKyEJpLzhiXTyJ/nKGmJovhqrcOv7BVvRh/T6yAl9oY0IN6NpcAL0nnwymSiqzPkkc52W54cs7DRCsbDljHaeAIF4mMXaHp8UI0kRGMUaEJXwsQ/wCpWMY/6hmkpAISdGedQdRCUKwG8RqhkCxCGDpoZZnEUyIIsnKSyNEKOa+8tMPVcc5VlhJ06xHOK1YVwXX6Q8WxVMVFK1FzKfceIPIxSlizeW+HxSFSCbXFpW00WRas+ccRpim7KDop0JtqOV4rLbG4JXq1kzC6kZW5WBGf15SlZbbHS+niORjxj5VZolk8zCM1t4rVqXPgJJlvOZY6VFU5OXBwCSAnMs6I1ldHZJZGTWQZI7aWnwxXC4kg7OjL6gBh/wCJ95V3nsJVy11PRl9joYCS6PoaopGkE9C/OBFYAbxapifGIisa/Rz1norTxZ6z0NsHBny86jQN5APHEHVAjdBRKxKkPTqQMha2I8odUDCV9LE9YZK/SFMI4uGBhFpARH9KtInEkxbIX+FwqtG3wqATN0Mawhzj2MNpELB3QG0Qxr/swTYnrBYjGAI3+0287SWTsolrd5jrdlcerAj7xNoW8ExgNbImRkjIGERnZy89eRMIrZIGSBg7yZMgUyR3gHPev4w5iz7mRCzNSrltb76zpnOC4VqgS4YLlF2t4cry8oYZKe2p/aNr+kWisraWAYi5IXoDv7T0sWrAT0gaP//Z





A little out of topic. Sherpa Tenzin Norgay is "not a Sherpa" at all. He is Tibetan. Bascially a Sherpa is also Tibetan but Tenzin Norgay could be a U-Tsang Tibetan.

After all it was a "Chinese" who first summit Qomolangma.

I AM A TIBETAN: Tenzing Norgay - www.phayul.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Lux de Veritas said:


> India Leh is like Lahsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little out of topic. Sherpa Tenzin Norgay is "not a Sherpa" at all. He is Tibetan. Bascially a Sherpa is also Tibetan but Tenzin Norgay could be a U-Tsang Tibetan.
> 
> After all it was a "Chinese" who first summit Qomolangma.
> 
> I AM A TIBETAN: Tenzing Norgay - www.phayul.com



Your insight on Tibet, including the geography and climate, is really comprehensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tractor

Typical landscape of Tibet with Tso this and Tso that and Siling Tso the largest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Tractor said:


> Typical landscape of Tibet with Tso this and Tso that and Siling Tso the largest.


I have been to some tso, 一错再错的旅行！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> And the area is not densely populated as the rest of India is。


Ifthe hindus come in, expect this place to be going in the shit hole. No pun intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

So beautiful, a sharp contrast to the poverty ridden and rat-infested India in the south.


----------



## TaiShang

*Development of transportation in Tibet over past 5 decades*

Photo taken on Aug 29, 2014 shows the Lhasa-Gonggar Airport highway, Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region.

People witnessed amazing progress of the transportation in Tibet over the past five decades.

A total of 75,000 kilometers road have made the transportation in Tibet much easier than 50 years ago.

The Qinghai-Tibet railway, running from Northwest China's Qinghai province to Lhasa, was opened in 2006. Since then, the number of visitors to Tibet has increased enormously.

Above the railways and highways, the air transportation in Tibet also embraced a huge leap-forward. In the half-century development, over 24.71 million passenger trips were made and the total volume of goods reached nearly 329,900 tons. 

http://bit.ly/1MlTei0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

Impressive, that's an unprecedented development introduced by the Chinese government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Wide streets are seen in Kesong Village, the first to implement the democratic reform in 1959, in Changzhu Town, Naidong County, Shannan Prefecture of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]

Kesong Village in Changzhu Town, Naidong County, Shannan Prefecture of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, was the first to implement democratic reform in 1959 and has witnessed vast changes in the past decades.

Kesong Village was previously exclusively called home by serf owner, Suokang Wangqing Geli, before the democratic reform. But now it has become home to many new residents, with wide streets and brand-new residential buildings.





The historical site of the first village party branch of the Communist Party of China in Tibet, southwest of China, is listed as the officially protected monuments and sites. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]





A file photo of the land ownership certificate emancipated from around a million serfs back in the democratic reform of Tibet in 1959. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]





A residential house decorated with both modern and ancient cultural elements in Kesong Village in Changzhu Town, Naidong County, Shannan Prefecture of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]






Local residents have a chat in a modern-style community in Kesong Village in Changzhu Town, Naidong County, Shannan Prefecture of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## opruh

More democratic than India, poor India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*The world’s highest gas station in Tibet*

Double Lake gas station of CNPC’s Tibet branch, 5, 200 meters above sea level, is the highest gas station in the world. It makes a great contribution to the economic development in Tibet.

Shuanghu county, with an average elevation of 5,000 meters, is 640 kilometers away from Lhasa. Covering an area of 116,700 square kilometres, the county has a population of 13,000. The most remarkable characteristic of this county is poor natural conditions, high-cold and oxygen deficit and inconvenient traffic.

Double Lake gas station is the most remote one from CNPC Tibet branch, and it was rebuilt in 2012 with total area of 3,750 square meters, total storage capacity of 200 cubic meters, which includes 100 cubic meters of petrol and diesel respectively. The station has two fuel dispensers. Four regular employees, three policemen and one intern in the station are all Tibetan. It is awarded an advanced gas station by CNPC Tibet branch.

The world’s highest gas station in Tibet - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

My head hurts.
I know the feeling of sleeping at such a high altitude.
it must be hard work for gas station staff.
Hope they enjoy their work and get extra compensation for high altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

2015 marks Tibet’s 50th anniversary of peaceful liberation. Located on the world’s highest plateau, Tibet used to be known for its underdeveloped transportation system. Over the last half century, the Chinese government has been dedicated to modernizing the connections on the roads, on the rails, and in the air. Here are eight public transportation icons in Tibet.





Liuwu Bridge, Tibet’s very first modern overpass (Photo Taken on Aug 25, 2014) .




The first Xigazê-bound train enters the final station on the Lhasa–Xigazê Railway




The Lhasa-Nyingchi Highway is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug 8, 2015).




Scene of the Sichuan-Tibet Highway in Chamdo (Photo Taken on Aug 4, 2015).




The 72 Curves of Nujiang River on the Sichuan-Tibet Highway (Photo Taken on Aug. 4, 2015).




A train runs on Qinghai-Tibet Railway (Photo Taken on March 18, 2013).




A major street in Lhasa (Photo Taken on May 9, 2014).




Tangmai Bridge is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug. 5, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Jlaw

beautiful place. The high altitude makes it a strategic location to locate missiles and fighters in case our southern neighbor become aggressive in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> beautiful place. The high altitude makes it a strategic location to locate missiles and fighters in case our southern neighbor become aggressive in the future.



Tibet is a great example of what China is capable of in terms of human progress and development. It stands in contrast to *****'s world-famous backwardness, dirt, inefficiency and social disharmony.




A Merged photo comparing the new Tangmai Bridge and the two small bridges before (Photo Taken on Aug. 5, 2015).

@opruh , @Economic superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Tibet is a great example of what China is capable of in terms of human progress and development. It stands in contrast to *****'s world-famous backwardness, dirt, inefficiency and social disharmony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Merged photo comparing the new Tangmai Bridge and the two small bridges before (Photo Taken on Aug. 5, 2015).
> 
> @opruh , @Economic superpower


especially when you compare this to indian illegal occupation of southern Tibet, this is like paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Xi urges promoting economic, social development in Tibet*
August 25, 2015

Chinese President Xi Jinping has asked for more efforts to promote economic growth and all-round social progress in Tibet and Tibetan-inhabited areas in four other provinces, vowing sustainable measures and continued preferential policies.

Tibet and Tibetan-inhabited areas in four other provinces have entered "a critical stage" toward fulfilling the country's goal of building a moderately prosperous society in a comprehensive way, Xi said at a two-day meeting on Tibet's future development, which ended on Tuesday.

Special financial, tax and investment policies should continue to be in place in the future in southwest China's Tibet autonomous region and Tibetan-inhabited areas in Sichuan, Yunnan, Gansu and Qinghai provinces, he added.

Development, which aims to improve living conditions for various ethnic groups and beef up social cohesion, should be advanced in a prudent and steady manner, and all measures taken should be sustainable, Xi said.

Xi urged bettering basic public service and adopting targeted measures to alleviate poverty, solve key problems which lead to poverty and improve living conditions for the impoverished as soon as possible.

"More active employment policies should be carried out to help residents of all ethnic groups to walk out of their farms and pastors to work in towns and companies and start businesses," he said.

Meanwhile, Xi said, efforts should also be made to incorporate education on "socialist core values" into courses in schools at various levels, popularize the national commonly-used language and script, and strive to foster "Party-loving and patriotic builders and successors of the socialist cause."

Addressing the same meeting, Premier Li Keqiang said that it is an arduous task for Tibet to build a "moderately prosperous" society over the next five years, together with other parts of the country.

The government should give top priority to improving people's livelihood, alleviating poverty and increasing employment among Tibetans, he noted, urging more efforts to boost education, medical care and social security in the region.

It is key for Tibet to sharpen its self-development capability through promoting its specialty industries, infrastructure construction, and environmental protection, said the premier.

"Efforts should be given to the development of agriculture and animal husbandry and related processing business, making Tibet an important tourism destination in the world, and promoting commerce and trade with South Asia to boost the Tibetan economy," he added.

Moreover, the building of local infrastructure should be sped up, including transportation networks, water conservation projects, power grids, among others, Li noted.

The Premier also pledged to increase financial aid and preferential policies to the ethnic minority area.

Yu Zhengsheng, chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, asked attendees to learn from the spirit of the meeting and work out effective measures to boost the development of Tibet.

Other members of the Standing Committee of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee Zhang Dejiang, Liu Yunshan, Wang Qishan and Zhang Gaoli, also attended the meeting.

***



Jlaw said:


> especially when you compare this to indian illegal occupation of southern Tibet, this is like paradise.



Exactly. Those poor people. They have to suffer under an exceedingly inefficient, racist and oppressive government

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

No highrises for Tibet pls，for two reasons。

One is that the area is sparsely populated。And the second is that the area is high altitude as it is。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 55100864

TaiShang said:


>


*BBC report: "Tibetans in China are being sent to gas chamber by train."*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

55100864 said:


> *BBC report: "Tibetans in China are being sent to gas chamber by train."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tractor

The quality of the roads in Tibet are very high.













And also the natural environments are very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Tibet is very fortunate to be a province in China.

Otherwise, there is no way that Tibet has all these nice infrastructure.

Enough said...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Tibet is really good place for travelling！Even the county in this province attract a lot of tourist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Needs more migrants from the East, might eventually move to Xizang.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LowPost

TaiShang said:


> Liuwu Bridge, Tibet’s very first modern overpass (Photo Taken on Aug 25, 2014) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Xigazê-bound train enters the final station on the Lhasa–Xigazê Railway



Doesn't have to be HSRs but what about more modern railing stock?


----------



## TaiShang

*China will never accept Dala Lama's 'Middle Way'*

08-26-2015

The Chinese central government will never accept the “Middle Way” proposed by the Dala Lama group, China’s United Front said in its official website in an article pen named Kelsang.






_China will never accept Dala Lama's 'Middle Way'_

The article was posted after the Chinese Central Government ended its sixth working conference on Tibet Tuesday in Beijing.

“The Central Government did not in the past, nor is now and will not in the future accept the Middle Way solution to the Tibet issue,” reads the article.

The essential intent of the ‘Middle Way’ is to split China, “ adds the commentary , saying that the Dalai group refuses to accept China’s sovereignty in Tibet and wants to seize the reins of power and set up a semi-independent political regime.”

In particular, China is against the Dalai Lama’s proposal for a “high degree of autonomy” in Tibet, saying “the essence of ‘a high degree of autonomy’ is to setup ‘a state within a state’ free of any control from the central government.

The article recalls that the central government has attached great importance to Tibet, holding six Tibet working conferences since 1980, with the second one in 1984, the third one in 1994 , the fifth one in 2010 and the sixth conference ended just on Tuesday.

Each Tibet working conference worked out specific measures to push forward Tibet’s economic development and secure social stability.

On Tibetan Buddhism, the article promotes “political unity and respecting religious belief ” saying the government is against intervening and limiting Tibetan’s religious freedom.



rugering said:


> Doesn't have to be HSRs but what about more modern railing stock?



@AndrewJin , @cirr must have more updated info on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

rugering said:


> Doesn't have to be HSRs but what about more modern railing stock?



DMUs？

Actually the trains serving the Xining-Lhasa-Shigatse railway are quite modern with oxygen diffusion system etc。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icewolf

Damn Tibet looks so developed. This cannot be compared to any of India's most developed areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## opruh

Truly wonderful. Sad to see that country like india supports the dalai, they probably want Tibet to be backward just like india.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Rule of law to ensure Tibet’s future peace, prosperity*
2015-8-27 0:18:01


In the just concluded sixth meeting of the work of the Tibet Autonomous Region, Chinese President Xi Jinping raised a general plan for administering Tibet. Stressing that national unity, consolidating ethnic unity, and realizing long-term and comprehensive social stability should be regarded as the primary task for the region, Xi said that the country should "firmly take the initiative" in the fight against separatism, and adhere to the principle of governing Tibet under the rule of law.

This year marks the 50th anniversary of the establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region. The region has witnessed rapid development during the half century, especially after the adoption of a policy which requires different provinces to provide aid to designated areas in Tibet. 

According to a report from the People's Daily, the region's gross domestic product has rocketed from 3.7 billion yuan ($577 million) in 1993 to 92 billion yuan in 2014, while its local fiscal income reached 16.5 billion yuan, 104 times more than the figure in 1993. 

All these achievements benefit from the long-term stability of society. However, under the surface of such fruitful development, separatism, led by the Dalai Lama, has been continuously causing turbulence in the region. 

Be it the March 14 riots in Lhasa in 2008, or the disruption of the Olympic torch relay in London and Paris, separatist groups have brought blood, casualties, destruction and splits among different ethnic groups in the country. 

Given such a backdrop, the unswerving anti-separatism battle is not only a keynote for the future Tibet policy, but also a prerequisite to future peaceful development in this Himalayan region. It also accords with Xi's strategy ideas - "governing border areas is the key for governing a country, while stabilizing Tibet is the priority for governing border areas." 

The rule of law is the guarantee of social fairness and justice, and only by sticking to it can we avoid conflicts and defuse tensions. 

Stressing the rule of law in Tibet means the country will continue the fight against separatism, and crack down on any behavior that disrupts social stability.

The rule of law also indicates that Tibet is guaranteed to have equal rights of development as any other regions in China. The development results, which other provinces are pursuing, are also bound to be realized in Tibet. 

That's why Xi also vowed to provide sustainable measures and preferential policies to promote economic growth and social progress in the area. Stability and unity are the foundation and the only way toward prosperity in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tresbon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Too hard to say goodbye to Tibet: China's Jane Goodall*
​
Xu Fengxiang, 84, introduces to her students a type of spruce trees on a visit to Nyingchi city, where she founded China's first high-altitude ecology research institute 30 years ago, Aug 8, 2015. [Photo by Chen Bei/chinadaily.com.cn]

At nearly 5,000 meters above sea level, there ran two vehicles – an SUV and a truck – along the wildness of rolling alpine steppes studded with sand dunes, saline lakes and wetlands.

It was 1992. A seven-person ecology team spent more than one month driving some 14,000 km to do research in Chang Tang, a high altitude plateau in northern Tibet autonomous region. A year later and thanks to their efforts, the vast region was protected as a nature reserve with an area covering 247,000 sq km, the second largest of its kind in the world.

"As we drove into night one day, we saw flickering lights about hundreds of meters ahead and thought there would be inhabitants," recalled the team head Xu Fengxiang, 84, on a visit to eastern Tibet's Nyingchi city, where she founded China's first high-altitude ecology research institute 30 years ago.

The reddish-greenish flashes turned out to be the eyes of more than a dozen adult wolves. When the ecologists realized the danger, the howling pack had already surrounded them.

"The moment my driver rolled down the window and aimed a gun at the wolves, I stopped him," said Xu, the only woman of the research team. "I gave him three instructions – turn on both rear and head lights, blow the whistle and drive at a slower speed."

These instructions finally helped them break out of the siege of wolves.

Although it took place 23 years ago, the 84-year-old legend's memory of this thrilling adventure is still vivid. Age has not dulled her sharp mind or senses.

"This incident proved my point that there is active wildlife, including wolves, Tibetan gazelles, snow leopards and varieties of plants, in the so-called lifeless zone," said Xu, who proposed the region should be protected.

The ecologist had a maverick view of the relationship between man and nature. She insisted human beings have an equal status with other animal and plant species, which co-exist in the ecosystem.

"Man is nothing but one tiny biotic component in the entire ecosystem, and man should place himself at the mercy of nature rather than seek power over it at its source," she said.

Xu's love affair with nature has been running deep through her veins her whole life.

The love became an obsession in 1978, when the then 47-year-old university forestry ecology teacher bid farewell to her family in East China's Nanjing and began research on what she called five high-altitude ecosystems – glacier, water, grass, forest and fragile elements of coldness, aridness as well as desertification – on the Tibetan Plateau.

In the following 18 years until her retirement, Xu's footprints have covered 130,000 km and more than 20 virgin forests in Tibet for field research. She visited the base camp at Qomolangma, the world's highest mountain known in the West as Mount Everest, three times, respectively, aged 61, 70 and 78.

Located in Lynchi's Bome county, the Gangxiang Spruce Forest has an area of 46 sq km with more than 61 percent covered by spruce trees.

Without Xu's 7-year field survey in the 1980s, this forest would not have been measured and set as a nature reserve for protection. It was ranked by China National Geography Magazine as one of "Top 10 Most Beautiful Forests" in China in 2005.

"She is China's Jane Goodall," said Yang Ling, an environmentalist living in Beijing.

"Like Goodall who contributed her life to the study of wild chimpanzees and the environmental cause, Xu spent more than 60 years on the ecological study with the latter half of her career specializing in Tibetan ecology and helping establish a number of nature reserves."

In the past dozens of years, the ecologist has published eleven academic books introducing the distributions of wild flowers, mountains, valleys, rivers and forests in Tibet.

Sitting in a room at the ecology institute she founded, Xu said it would be her last visit to Tibet, where the lack of oxygen due to higher elevations may be harmful to her health as a senior.

"It is really too hard to say goodbye," said Xu, with tears welling up in her eyes.

"I bid farewell to the plateau many times since my retirement in 1995, but I flew back from Beijing again and again for the love of nature and this beautiful land in China."

Xu said she is currently working on publicizing ecological knowledge about Tibet and raising the awareness of protecting nature among the youth.

"I gave lectures to students about ten times a year and introduce them to the Tibetan plant species," she said.

"I'm glad to become a scientific preacher for Tibet till my death and a preacher encouraging man to protect our plateau species."

​
Xu Fengxiang (in red) makes a field research in the Gangxiang Spruce Forest in the 1980s. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 

​
Xu Fengxiang makes a field research on the Yarlung Zangbo River in the 1980s. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]




Xu Fengxiang is pictured in this file photo when she was in her 20s in the Nanjing Forestry University, where she became a teacher after graduation.Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Photo taken on Aug. 13, 2015 shows the night view of Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Lhasa, one of the highest cities in the world, has a history of more than 1,300 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Drastic changes have taken place in "the roof of the world" over the past five decades. Connected by daily flights and world-class trains, Tibet is now opening up to the world after being isolated for centuries.

With its economy going through rapid transformation, the only aspect that has remained unchanged is its people. To celebrate the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet autonomous region, we present 50 handpicked images from seven Chinese photographers who have closely followed the changes over the years.





Vehicles drive on Qinghai-Tibet highway. Photo taken via long exposure, Jan 7, 2015. 






Potala Palace bathed in the morning light in Lhasa, June 1, 2013.





A woman does her laundry atTsogao village near the lake of Basomsto, June 2, 2013.





Villagers at Ngapoi new village, Maizhokunggar county, Lhasa, June 4, 2013. 





A senior monk smiles at the door of the Tashilhunpo Monastery, Xigaze, June 5, 2013





A woman trader and her daughter prepare to leave the Nam Co tourism product market for home in afternoon, June 6, 2013.





A Tibetan woman carries her son on her back at the bank of Nam Co Lake, June 6, 2013.





Yaks graze on a grassland in Tibet, March 5, 2013. 

@Tresbon , @Keel , @AndrewJin , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaiShang

*The call from the mountains *





A snow-capped mountain rises majestically at Purang, Ngari Prefecture, China, Tibet, July 26, 2015.





A seemingly endless range of mountains characterizes the view at Zada County of Ngari Prefecture, China, Tibet, July 27, 2014.






A cloud washed in pink and blue floats above the striking silhouette of a mountain in Nyemo county, China's Tibet autonomous region, July 29, 2014.





View on the way to Zada County of Ngari Prefecture, Tibet, China, July 27, 2014.





Prayer flags flutter in the Himalaya Mountains. Tibetans believe that a prayer is made when wind blows a flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Keel

Beautiful!
Keep posting these pix @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dev_moh

Tibet is a beautiful place. simply breathtaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yuondog

China is so beautiful. Would love to visit Tibet one day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tractor

lake of Basomsto




















Grand canyan with Kamet 7756 metres high as background.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

There are so many beautiful places which I yet to visit in China.

Thanks for posting these beautiful scenery pictures. 

It is simply breathtaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Clouds float over mountains.





Yamdrok Lake, one of the holy lakes in Tibet, Aug, 2012.





Farm houses in Nyingchi prefecture, Tibet, Aug, 2012. [Photo by Liu Xifa/All rights reserved for chinadaily.com.cn]





A stunning view on the way from Lhasa to Nyingchi, Aug, 2012. [Photo by Liu Xifa/All rights reserved for chinadaily.com.cn]





A rainbow over Nyingchi prefecture, Tibet, Aug, 2012. [Photo by Liu Xifa/All rights reserved for chinadaily.com.cn]





Harvest season at highland barley farm in Gonggar county, Shannan Prefecture, Tibet, Aug, 2012. [Photo by Liu Xifa/All rights reserved for chinadaily.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Wide-angel view of Tibet*

A member of China Photographers Association (CPA) shot some amazing images of Tibet during his three-year posting there. Wang Xuepeng, who is also a member of Tibet Photographers Association, has been awarded numerous awards by China Federation of Literary and Art Circles, government of Tibet autonomous region, and CPA.

Here's a peek into some of his works.





A boy smiles in front of the camera in Ngari, Tibet, in 2011. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn] 





A lama holds a gong during the festival commemorating the death of Tsongkhapa at Jokhong Temple, Lhasa, Tibet, 2010.[Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





An old couple prays in front of a wall at Potala Palace, Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A boy wearing traditional Tibetan clothing is pictured at Jokhong Temple, Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A woman sews on a mountain in Lebugou, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A young monk at Tsurphu Monastery, Doilungdeqen county, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





An elderly man carries a bundle of firewood in Nyingchi, Tibet, 2013. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





Tibetan women weed the highland barley field with hand in Neymo, Tibet, 2013. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

TaiShang said:


> Yaks graze on a grassland in Tibet, March 5, 2013.



This is a mysterious shot. Observe.There is a face in the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Pictures of some Tibetan wildlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

No wonder and no doubt Tibet is THE place on earth closest to heaven。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tractor

Well simply beautiful but not perfect for you know southern part of Lebugou which our own territory now under Indian control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Devout Tibetan Buddhists*





A elderly Tibetan woman prays at Barkhor Bazaar, Lhasa, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





An old woman spins a prayer wheel at Barkhor street, Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Wang Xuepeng/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A Tibetan woman smiles at Jokhang Temple in Lhasa, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





An adherent prays in Lhasa, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





Believers at Jokhang Temple in Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A female devotee gestures in Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A worshipper with his prayer wheel in Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]





A Tibetan Buddhist makes a wish at Jokhang Temple in Lhasa, Tibet, 2012. [Photo by Xia Baohe/All rights reserved by chinadaily.com.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Qinghai-Tibet Railway Runs 2M Passengers since July*

A total of 2.1 million people rode on Qinghai-Tibet Railway in Northwest China from July to the end of August, 67 percent more than in 2014.

These few months are the summer peak of China’s public transportation, mainly driven by the college students who leave and then return to school.








**

Over two million passengers in less than two months... Holly, molly!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Echo_419 said:


> Good news this can be further extended to India through Nepal



I can't wait for the day a dozen freight and passenger lines link China with India. Get your tunnel boring machines ready!


----------



## Shotgunner51

powastick said:


> Beijing’s increasing role has raised alarms in New Delhi that China, already closely allied to Pakistan, is forging closer economic ties with Sri Lanka, the Maldives and Nepal in a deliberate strategy to encircle India.
> 
> In an apparent counter-move, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi pledged late last year that South Asia’s largest economy would fund a series of regional investments and free up its markets to its neighbours’ exporters.
> 
> But India has struggled to compete with China’s financial muscle.



The key words are "alarmed", "counter-move", "struggled to compete".
Considering the stark contrast in ground realities, these are some interesting thoughts.



IR-TR said:


> I can't wait for the day a dozen freight and passenger lines link China with India. Get your tunnel boring machines ready!



Freight rail, maybe. Well that depends if there is any trade, and what's going to be traded
But passenger rail? Definitely a big NO, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BuddhaPalm

IR-TR said:


> I can't wait for the day a dozen freight and passenger lines link China with India. Get your tunnel boring machines ready!


China should stay Indian-free.

NYT writer is absolutely right: Delhi is literally a shithole; but so is all of India - Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet's GDP rose 281 times in 50 years*
Peking Press (IANS) Sunday 6th September, 2015

Tibet's GDP soared from 327 million yuan in 1965 to 92.08 billion yuan ($14.5 billion) in 2014, a 281-fold increase, a white paper published by China on Sunday said.

Tibet's economic development has achieved leapfrog development by constantly reaching higher levels, said the paper titled "Successful Practice of Regional Ethnic Autonomy in Tibet".

*Since 1994, GDP grew at an annual rate of 12.4 percent on average, registering double-digit growth for 20 consecutive years, Xinhua news agency reported.*

Fiscal revenues increased from 22.39 million yuan in 1965 to 16.475 billion yuan in 2014, further enhancing Tibet's self-development capabilities, the paper said.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## TaiShang

*Lhasa prepares for 50th anniversary of Tibet autonomous region*
September 06, 2015




National flags are seen on buildings in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.China will hold celebrations for the 50th anniversary of the founding of Tibet autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]




Colorful flags fly over a road in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]




Lanterns and colorful flags are seen along a street in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]




National flags are seen on buildings in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]




Parterres are seen near the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]





Parterres are seen in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, Sept 4, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## badguy2000

Now,Tibetans enjoy a higher life quality than all foerign neighbours,such as indians,pakistanions,and nepals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edison Chen

Freedom fighters are you ready for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## badguy2000

Tibet has much better infrastructures than india and nepal. Tibetan people has more chance to get education and medical care than its foreign neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*White paper reaffirms living Buddha policy*
September 7, 2015


The central government has an undeniable endorsement right on the reincarnation of living Buddhas in the Tibet autonomous region, a senior official said on Sunday.

The comment was made as China issued a white paper reaffirming Tibet's ethnic autonomous policy ahead of the 50th anniversary of its foundation.

The official said the central government respects Tibet's history and religious traditions. The reincarnation system is an important tradition to ensure the inheritance of Tibetan Buddhism, which since the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911) has been affirmed and regulated by the central government, the official added.

Norbu Dundub from the United Front Work Department of the Communist Party of China Tibet Autonomous Regional Committee, was speaking at a news conference.

The regulation on the reincarnation system is clearly outlined in a document issued by the State Administration for Religious Affairs in 2007, he added.

"So, no matter what the Dalai Lama says or does, he cannot deny the central government's right to confirm the new reincarnation," he said.

Among its roles, the United Front Work Department is a Party organ that supervises religious affairs in China.

Norbu Dundub was responding to an interview in The New York Times in July with the Dalai Lama who said, "The CPC is pretending that they know more about the reincarnation system than the Dalai Lama."

Norbu Dundub accused the Dalai Lama of violating historical conventions and religious rituals by designating a Panchen Lama at will. "The designation is illegal and invalid," he said. The regulation states that a Panchen Lama must be confirmed by the central government.

Choekyi Nyima, now 26, was named by the Dalai Lama as the 11th Panchen Lama "against historical customs and religious rituals", Norbu Dundub said.

"This so-called 'soul boy' designated by the Dalai Lama is receiving education, living normally and growing healthily. He does not want to be disturbed by anyone," he said.

In a regulation introduced in September 2007, the State Administration for Religious Affairs said all the reincarnations of living Buddhas of Tibetan Buddhism must receive government approval.

Reincarnation applications must be submitted to the provincial Religious Affairs Department, the provincial government and the State Administration for Religious Affairs for approval based on the "fame and influence" of the living Buddhas, the regulation said.

For living Buddhas with major influence, the reincarnation application must be approved by the State Council, it said.

The Dalai Lama said in an interview with the German newspaper Welt am Sonntag in September last year that the traditional practice of reincarnation for the post could end with him, adding that Tibetan Buddhism was not dependent on a single person.

A spokeswoman for the Chinese Foreign Ministry responded by telling him to respect the historic practice of reincarnation.

The white paper, "Successful Practice of Regional Ethnic Autonomy in Tibet", condemned the Dalai Lama for "plotting toward 'Tibetan independence'."

"The 14th Dalai Lama clique, in plotting toward 'Tibetan independence', has constantly preached the 'middle way', peddled the concept of a 'Greater Tibet', and lobbied for 'a high degree of autonomy', so negating regional ethnic autonomy and its contribution to Tibet's progress," the white paper said.

According to the document, there are 1,787 religious venues and more than 46,000 Buddhists in Tibet. The region has 358 living Buddhas, of whom more than 60 were newly incarnated according to customs and religious rituals.

The white paper also said Tibet is at the best stage in its history.

Regional GDP has expanded from 327 million yuan ($51.4 million) in 1965 to 92 billion yuan last year.

The disposable income of urban residents in the region reached 22,016 yuan per person last year. For herdsmen and farmers, the figure was 7,359 yuan per person.

The region has also prioritized the protection of ecology and the environment. Tibet has 47 nature reserves covering 412,200 square kilometers, or 34.35 percent of the region's land area, the paper said.

Dorje Tsedrup, vice-chairman of the Tibet autonomous region, said at the news conference, "We can say with pride that Tibet is the only unpolluted land in the world."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Tibet can and will do much much better。

The future is bright for Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## badguy2000

Order,education,food,house,medical care,cars,infrastructures…those are ulimate purpose all social system persues,including democray and autocracy. Obvious,china's "autocracy" does its job much better than india's "democracy"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## frequency

Thanks to china for their effort

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

dy1022 said:


> No need to mention that the nation even poorer than Sub-Sahara Africa!



Agreed. A country with social development under the level of Sub Saharan Africa may not serve as a good empirical reference point for China's Tibet.

Let's not compare China's Tibet with that inefficient place.

***

Top Chinese political advisor Yu Zhengsheng, together with a central government delegation, will attend a ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

Yu, chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC) and 64 other delegates arrived in China Tibet’s capital Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region on Sunday, to attend a grand celebration ceremony in front of the symbolic Potala Palace soon to be held in Lhasa.

They will also bring *presents* to the Tibetan people, a government statement said earlier without going into detail.* In 2005, central authorities sent a solar cooker to every farmer and herdsman household when celebrating the autonomous region' s 40th birthday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## zip

badguy2000 said:


> Tibet has much better infrastructures than india and nepal. Tibetan people has more chance to get education and medical care than its foreign neighbours.


 total gdp as 14.5 billion$ not 14.5 trillion ..It is great if tibetians are satisfied with their life ..They deserve more


----------



## TaiShang

Due to the tough terrain and vast distances between towns, making express deliveries in Tibet is no easy task. That’s a potential selling point for one Chinese company that’s hoping to kick off a drone delivery service in the region.

Normal express services via trucks or small vehicles can take days to cross short distances. But for business to advance in a region roughly the size of Western Europe, that urgently needs change.

CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Australian Media Publishes Article Regarding Modernization of Tibet*
2015-09-07

An article regarding the fruits of successful modernization of China's Tibet Autonomous Region has been published in an Australian media 'The Australian' earlier in August.

The article entitled 'Beijing's Billions Turning Roof of the World into a Modern Metropolis' expressed vividly the achievements made on the region's development in a number of different aspects.

It comes after several foreign news outlets were invited to visit the region.

The author, Glenda Korporaal, says during their 3-day visit in the capital, Lhasa, thousands of visitors and believers are visiting its historic and important temples each day, and thus Lhasa is becoming increasingly modernized and opening up.

A great number of infrastructures including freeways, traffic lights and a new dam have been successfully constructed.

The city is also quite stable and peaceful with shops in good condition which open onto roads.

The article also mentioned that Beijing and other wealthy provinces in China have been funding Tibet's new infrastructure and providing subsidies in many sectors such as education.

The region's local economy has been growing over 10 percent annually for more than a decade.

Though its traditional energy resources are abundant, Tibet is expanding its industries in new, clean energy.

According to the article, during their visit, the journalists tour a new brewery using German equipment to produce very popular beer of high quality with malt from Australian barley.

The visitors then have dinner with a local official and acknowledge that people used to be poor and illiterate in the region now enjoy much higher living standards and the benefit of education.

Click the weblink here to find the original piece of article 'Beijing's Billions Turning Roof of the World into a Modern Metropolis': 

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Real Tibet can’t be concealed by Dalai’s lies*
2015-9-8 

This year marks the 50th anniversary of the establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region. People of all ethnicities have held celebrations for this anniversary.

For all these years,* there have been two Tibets in public opinion. One is the real Tibet. The other is an imaginary one hyped by the Dalai Lama clique and Western opinion who often denounced that Tibet is not what it used to be under the rule of the CPC.*

The imaginary Tibet does not exist, but with the instigation of Western media and the Dalai Lama, this Tibet has a certain influence in the international opinion sphere. *This is perhaps the longest-lasting lie in the modern world.*

This lie even forms moral and political correctness in the Western world, which blocks Westerners from knowing about the real Tibet. Some people believe only changes in the power structure and political relations between China and the West can break the lie.

The 14th Dalai Lama is lauded as a "saint" and his image was made into a smiling and wise old man. But his record when he ruled Tibet will thwart the Western public's notions. *The Dalai Lama never dares to talk about his past. This cruel ruler in exile once received the Nobel Peace Prize plotted by Western forces. He also enjoyed the spotlight as a guest of Western leaders. But once the Western opinion reveals his shadowy past, he will be exposed as a cheater.*

What should Tibet be like?* Western opinion articulates it into an original ecological community with no association with the modern world. They view Tibetan people as aborigines and see all modern facilities in Tibet as destruction.* 

This is an unfair and unreasonable mentality. It is for the Tibetan public and Chinese people as a whole to assess the social achievements of Tibet. They know what Tibet most needs and care more about Tibet's development than any external forces.

Tibet has achieved remarkable political progress and undergone unprecedented modern infrastructure construction. Besides, this was all done with Tibet's culture and ecology protected. Compared to Native Americans in the US, the Tibetans have kept their originality more.

The lies told by the West will not last long. As China gradually moves to the center of the world stage, people across the world will have the chance to see the real Tibet. Tibet will help improve China's image. The Dalai Lama clique that has become an appendage to external forces to destabilize Tibet is bound to be the loser as time goes by.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## XQDGUAN



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

*Life of a Living Buddha*

2015-09-08 _
_
On paper, Shabdrung Rinpoche is like any other man of 18: he studies, debates, loves music, plays basketball, microblogs, and learns English.

He will not be seen at nightclubs, however, nor do his aspirations feature the trappings of an individualistic lifestyle, such as super cars or great riches.

His motivation in life is to deliver all living creatures from torment.

Shabdrung Rinpoche is a Living Buddha.

*SOUL BOY, SOLE DUTY*

Born on June 28, 1997, in Lhari County, Nagqu Prefecture, Tibet Autonomous Region, Shabdrung Rinpoche is the son of a Tibetan doctor and a teacher. He was known as Sonam Dondrup until 2001.

He was identified as the reincarnation of the 22nd Shabdrung Living Buddha when he was three years old and lived under the guidance of khenpos (senior monks) from this age. He remains in contact with his parents and still calls them two or three times a week.

His formative years were average, and he attended kindergarten and primary school. When he was around 12, he realized he was not like his peers.

"My responsibility is heavier than a mountain," he said. "Being a living buddha, I should offer salvation to sentient beings."

Tibetan Buddhism has four main schools -- Nyingma, Sakya, Kagyu, and Geluk. Shabdrung Rinpoche belongs to Taklung Kagyu, a sub-school of Kagyu.

The Kagyu School introduced the reincarnation ritual in the 13th Century. The Geluk School adopted it in mid-16th Century. Panchen and Dalai are lineage disciples of Tsongkhapa, founder of the Geluk School.

Today reincarnation is the most widely accepted inheritance right among various schools in Tibet. There are currently 358 Living Buddhas in Tibet.

Taklung Kagyu followers are harsh disciplinarians. After graduating from primary school, Shabdrung Rinpoche began his full-time religious education under Khenpo Phuntsog Choying.

In 2011, Shabdrung Rinpoche enrolled into to the then-newly opened Tibet College of Buddhism, Lhasa. He was the only Living Buddha in the Vajrayana class.

Traditionally, Tibetan monks undertake advanced study in three main monasteries -- Sera, Ganden, and Drepung -- all located in Lhasa. Shabdrung Rinpoche continued his studies at Drepung Monastery.

His traditional seat is Taklung Monastery in Lhundrup County, about 87 miles northeast of Lhasa. Built in 1180, it is the ancestral temple of Taklung Kagyu and home to around 80 monks.

"I seldom go back since I am so busy with my studies," Shabdrung Rinpoche explained.

There used to be three Living Buddhas in Taklung Monastery, but Shabdrung Rinpoche is the only one remaining after one moved overseas and the other died in 2006.

The 835-year-old temple is undergoing renovation and expansion. Traditionally a Living Buddha is in charge of temple affairs. Shabdrung Rinpoche is no exception, even though he was only 15 when the project broke ground.

It was initially planned that a summer palace would be built for the Living Buddha, but the project has since expanded to include a Buddhist academy, new dorms for monks, and a grand hall. The expansion is being supported by the local government, which split the 8 million yuan (about 1.25 million U.S. dollars) bill with the monastery.

"I hope it will provide a place for monks to study Buddhism scriptures and learn about Tibet," the Living Buddha explained. "It will also offer music, poetry, and English lessons."

*TEACHER, PUPIL*

Most of Shabdrung Rinpoche's followers are from farm and pastoral areas in northern Tibet. When he returns to Taklung Monastery, as many as 20,000 people attend his dharma assembly, hoping that he will bless them by touching their heads or breathing on them.

When she heard the Living Buddha was back, Tsering Drolma, 67, was keen to receive a blessing from him. In her eyes, he can "predict everything".

Supported by her granddaughter, she hobbled to meet Shabdrung Rinpoche and pray for peace and happiness.

Sonam Tsomo, her granddaughter, said that although they are the same age, she idolizes the Living Buddha. To her, he is someone she can "pour out her heart" to.

"I cannot imagine my life without the Living Buddha," she said.

Ngawang Sherab, a 14-year-old monk in Taklung Monastery, feels "nervous" when he is in the presence of the Living Buddha because he is so "sharp and dignified".

His admiration, however, quells his nerves. "Everyone holds him in the highest esteem," he said.

"I'm an ordinary person bearing light from Buddha," says Shabdrung Rinpoche. "If I were asked to re-select my way of life, I would make the same choice because I know it would benefit all living creatures."

Living Buddhas must study much harder than most monks. Shabdrung Rinpoche must study Buddhist scripture, literature, English and history, and attend sutra-debates, between 6:30 a.m. and 10:30 p.m. six days a week. As a Living Buddha, he receives one-on-one tuition on literature, English and history.

"The living buddha is intelligent," said Phuntsog Choying, Shabdrung Rinpoche's khenpo. "He has mastered many unique approaches of the Kagyu School, and studied a large quantity of scripture."

*THE PATH TO ENLIGHTENMENT*

Although he has a busy schedule, Shabdrung Rinpoche has free time to explore his other interests.

When he was younger he loved reading the fairy tales by Grimm and Andersen. He is now interested in poetry, especially works by Kahlil Gibran and Rabindranath Tagore.

Driven by his love for poems and essays, he pens his own. "I enjoy writing about nature and people's feelings in both Tibetan and Mandarin," he said.

Every fortnight, there is a basketball match in Drepung Monastery. Shabdrung Rinpoche will always join whenever he is free. "I'm the only Living Buddha who plays."

Last year, he visited Shanghai and Zhejiang Province in east China as a member of the Tibet youth league. The huge, towering buildings impressed him most.

When he was walking around Shanghai in his red robe, one passer-by called him "a man in skirt".

"It's true," he said smiling, without the slightest sign of annoyance. Experiences like this strengthen his resolve to share the teachings of Tibetan Buddhism, as he believes it to be the perfect education.

"Tibetan Buddhism can cure the anxiety of modern life," he said.

Shabdrung Rinpoche studies traditional Tibetan medicine as well. "It is essential for all beings," he explained. "These are extraordinary paths to take -- either a doctor or a monk," he said. "Our society not only needs doctors but monks, too."

He will continue studying for the next three to five years to obtain the geshe, the equivalent of a doctoral degree in Tibetan Buddhism. After that he will study the Buddhist scripture of his school, followed by five years, five months, and five days of meditation in a cave.

"Only by doing so, can I lead fellow monks to enlightenment," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Syama Ayas said:


> @Hu Songshan


'''





China has already started to brain drain India | Page 4


Arent you tired of these?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*Beautiful Xizang, Beautiful China*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

*Bikers, Hikers, Mountaineers, oops Animal Riders - Galore!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Emperor Modi

badguy2000 said:


> Now,Tibetans enjoy a higher life quality than all foerign neighbours,such as indians,pakistanions,and nepals.


Reported, attacking India with lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huan

Hello PDF members. Does anyone manage to find a full lengthy video of the entire parade in Lhasa for Tibet's 50th Anniversary in China? I am looking for the whole thing.

I could only find a small clip so far, but not a full video. T_T

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

27名来自西藏的幼教实习生在天津大学附属幼儿园开始了幼儿保育阶段的实习。此前，这些藏族学生已在幼儿园里进行一周的见习，熟悉了幼儿园教学流程，未来一个半月里，他们将完成从幼儿保育到独立带班阶段的实习。这27名实习生是天津幼儿师范学校西藏中职班的学生，班里75名西藏学生已在该校进行了两年半的学习。目前，她们被分配到天津五所幼儿园进行毕业实习。完成学业后，他们将返回西藏，在当地幼儿园从事幼教工作。

27 students from Tibet vocational classes of Early Childhood Educations, Tianjin Normal College are getting their internships in a local kindergarten affliated toTianjin University. . Previously, these Tibetan students have already experienced a week of training in nursery teaching; In the next one and a half months, they will be expected to acquire the knowledge in Early Childhood Care and in Independent Classfroom Management. 

The 27 interns are amongst the class of 75 Tibetan students who have been studying in Tianjin Normal College for two and a half years. Currently, they are assigned to five Tianjin kindergartens for graduation internship. After graduation, they will return to Tibet to start their careers there .






来自西藏的实习生扎桑在天津大学附属幼儿园与孩子们一同做游戏。 　新华社发 游思行摄





来自西藏的实习生次仁央宗在天津大学附属幼儿园为孩子们讲故事。 新华社发 游思行摄





来自西藏的实习生仓决在天津大学附属幼儿园与孩子们一同做游戏。 新华社发 游思行摄

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

XQDGUAN said:


>


Beautiful city. Puts a certain south asian neighbor to shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> 27名来自西藏的幼教实习生在天津大学附属幼儿园开始了幼儿保育阶段的实习。此前，这些藏族学生已在幼儿园里进行一周的见习，熟悉了幼儿园教学流程，未来一个半月里，他们将完成从幼儿保育到独立带班阶段的实习。这27名实习生是天津幼儿师范学校西藏中职班的学生，班里75名西藏学生已在该校进行了两年半的学习。目前，她们被分配到天津五所幼儿园进行毕业实习。完成学业后，他们将返回西藏，在当地幼儿园从事幼教工作。
> 
> 27 students from Tibet vocational classes of Early Childhood Educations, Tianjin Normal College are getting their internships in a local kindergarten affliated toTianjin University. . Previously, these Tibetan students have already experienced a week of training in nursery teaching; In the next one and a half months, they will be expected to acquire the knowledge in Early Childhood Care and in Independent Classfroom Management.
> 
> The 27 interns are amongst the class of 75 Tibetan students who have been studying in Tianjin Normal College for two and a half years. Currently, they are assigned to five Tianjin kindergartens for graduation internship. After graduation, they will return to Tibet to start their careers there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 来自西藏的实习生扎桑在天津大学附属幼儿园与孩子们一同做游戏。 　新华社发 游思行摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 来自西藏的实习生次仁央宗在天津大学附属幼儿园为孩子们讲故事。 新华社发 游思行摄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 来自西藏的实习生仓决在天津大学附属幼儿园与孩子们一同做游戏。 新华社发 游思行摄



Not only is CPC building infrastructure but also improving the lives of ordinary Tibetans one by one through education and job opportunities.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Graduation Day, Tibet






Tibetan Girl - Train Conductor
藏族女列车长索朗德吉





A Tibetan Dance Company performing in New York












*Handmade Tibetan Incense - some blessed with scriptures

















Beautifully handknitted Tibetan Yak Wool Shawls, Scarfs, Blankets*



Jlaw said:


> Not only is CPC building infrastructure but also improving the lives of ordinary Tibetans one by one through education and job opportunities.
> 
> .



Welcome back Jlaw!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

One nation, one flag, many colors and unfathomable riches.

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Xing Bingshuai/Xinhua]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

​

A grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region is held at the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept 8, 2015. [Dong Ning/China.org.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Found some videos on Tudou, my friend.

Here you can browse from this link.

西藏50周年 – 搜库

Here:

Liberation of Tibet Gala, Part I:
CCTV1春节联欢晚会-走向阳光--庆祝西藏百万农奴解放50周年文艺晚会1-2_土豆_高清视频在线观看

Liberation of Tibet Gala, Part II:
CCTV1春节联欢晚会-走向阳光--庆祝西藏百万农奴解放50周年文艺晚会2-2_土豆_高清视频在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Yumbulagang Palace Picture*





Yumbulagang Palace, known as the first imperial palace in Tibet, was built for Nyatri Tsanpo, the first Tibetan King in the 2nd century BC. It then became the summer palace of Songtsan Gampo and Princess Wencheng. In the 7th century AD, Songtsan Gampo moved the capital to Lhasa and Yumbulagang gradually became a Buddhist palace, and then the 5th Dalai Lama changed it as the monastery of Old-Yellow Hat Sect (Kadamspa). The palace is an antique fort located in Yarlung River Valley near Tsetang Town. "Yumbu" means female deer named after the shape of the Jormo Zhaxi Ceri Mountain which looks like a female deer. "lagang" means sacred palace. Hence the name of Yumbulagang "the sacred palace of mother and son" in Tibetan dialect, the palace is mainly divided into two parts: the front part is multi-layer palace, while the back part is a square watchtower of a high blockhouse connected with the front part…





The Jokhang Temple, situated in the centre of old Lhasa, was originally built in 647 A.D. It is said that the site was chosen personally by the wife of King Songtsan Gampo, the Tang Princess Wen Cheng. It was built by craftsmen from Tibet, China and Nepal and thus features several architectural styles. The Jokhang is the spiritual centre of Tibet and the holiest destination for all Tibetan Buddhist pilgrims.

In the central hall is the Jokhang's oldest and most precious object -- a sitting statue of Sakyamuni when he was 12 years old. This was carried to Tibet by Princess Wen Cheng from her home in Chang'an (the present Xi'an city) in 700 A.D. It is a gilded statue adorned with many jewels, in an elaborate setting. Pilgrims have prostrated themselves in front of this statue for centuries. In front of the Jokhang stands an old and withered willow tree said to be planted by Princess Wen Cheng. In front of the willow is a 3 meter high pillar, which is a treaty stone recording the alliance between the King of Tibet and the Emperor of China in 823 A.D.





Potala Palace is a model of Tibetan architecture, initially built in 641. Located on the Red Hill in Lhasa of Tibet, it is 3,700 meters above sea level and covers an area of over 360,000 square meters, measuring 360 meters from east to west and 270 meters from south to north. The palace has 13 stories, and is 117 meters high. Songtsan Gambo, ruler of the Tubo Kingdom, had the Potala Palace built for Princess Wencheng of the Tang Dynasty, whom he married with. This structure was later burned to the ground during a war and was rebuilt in the 17th century by the Fifth Dalai Lama. Repeated repairs and expansions until 1645 finally brought the palace to its present scale. Over the past three centuries, the palace gradually became a place where the Dalai Lama lived and worked and a place for keeping the remains of successive Dalai Lama. The stone-and-wood-structured Potala Palace consists of the White Palace and Red Palace. The White Palace, comprising halls, temples and courtyards, serves as the living quarters of the Dalai Lama. The Red Palace includes various chambers for worshipping Buddha and chambers housing the eight stupa that contain the remains of fifth through thirteenth Dalai Lama. All the stupas are covered with gold foil. The most magnificent stupa belongs to the fifth Dalai Lama. It is 14.85 meters tall and inlaid with pearl and jade. The palace also collected a large number of sculptures, murals, scripture and other valuable cultural relics…





Palkhor Monastery is reputed as the lord of Tibetan stupas and famous for unique architecture, sculpture, and mural painting art. It is also named Palcho Monastery and very different from other monasteries. Palkhor Monastery lies at the downtown of Gyangts County. Palkhor Monastery is a kind of typical Tibetan Buddhism monastery architecture combined stupa and temple, with temples in the stupa, stupas in the temple. The stupas and temples stay harmoniously and bring out the best in each other. Its architecture fully represents a typical style of monasteries from thirteenth century to fifteenth century in Later Tibetan area, which is also the unique monastery with both the temple and stupa being kept well today. So it is reputed as a monument of architecture period. The Palkhor Monastery (meaning lucky and happy monastery) has a Chinese name Baiju Monastery. It has two features: there are three classes of Buddhism (Sakys, Gedang and Gelugpa) existing harmoniously this monastery. Those three classes of Buddhism had experienced repulsion and rivalry for a long time, peaceful with each other. So both the oblation and the architecture style in the monastery embrace and adopt good points from all quarters…





Samye Monastery is the first monastery in Tibet featuring Buddhist, laws and monks, where the famous debate of the doctrines between ancient Indian Buddhism and inland Buddhism happened. The construction of Samye Monastery began in 762 AD and was completed in 779 AD. The monastery is modeled on the Odantapuri Temple in Bihar, India. After several dynasties' extension, it now covers a large scale of more than 4,900 square meters. The monastery was once ruined by Lang Darma (Lang Darma was an ancient Tibetan King who banned Buddhism and destroyed Buddhist temples). It has been damaged throughout repeated wars and remains the present scope, which should be well cherished…





Sera Monastery is one of the three great monasteries in Lhasa and one of the six great monasteries of the Gelug Sect of Buddhism in Tibet. It is located at the foot of the Wuze Hill in Sera to the north of Lhasa. It was built by one of disciples of Zonggaba in 1419. On 27th of the 12th month of the Tibetan calendar, the monastery holds the grand Sera Bungchen Festival, which attracts flocks of Buddhists and others. Sera Monastery is famous for its "Buddhism Scriptures Debating". Monks can be seen preparing for monastic exam by staging mock debates in the ritual way. Some sit cross-legged under the trees, while others run from group to group giving vigorous hand-claps to end a statement or make a point. Master and dignitaries sit on the raised tiers when a real exam takes place…





Tashilhunpo Monastery is one of the four great monasteries of the Gelugpa School of Tibetan Buddhism. The Monastery is seat to the Panchen Lama, the second most important spiritual leader of Tibet. In 1447 the Monastery was founded by His Holiness the 1st Dalai Lama, Gyalwa Gendun Drup, in Shigatse, Tibet's second largest city. It is one of the four great monasteries of Central Tibet and was supervised and looked after by the Dalai Lamas and Panchen Lamas of the Gelugpa, or Yellow Hat tradition. It has the glory of producing thousands of renowned scholars in the field of Mahayana Buddhist Philosophy and Tantra. The Monastery seeks to provide the Tibetan monks the best possible modern education, along with a deep and intimate understanding of the heritage of Tibet…

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Grand ceremony held to mark 50th anniv. of Tibet's autonomy*
September 08, 2015





A drum dance phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015. 





A female militia phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.





A child Tibetan opera phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015. 





A Tibetan opera phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.





A Tibetan resident performs Reba dance as he attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.





A cattlehide raft phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.





A float of Qamdo City attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015. 






An armed police phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> *Grand ceremony held to mark 50th anniv. of Tibet's autonomy*
> September 08, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A drum dance phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A female militia phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A child Tibetan opera phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tibetan opera phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tibetan resident performs Reba dance as he attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cattlehide raft phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A float of Qamdo City attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An armed police phalanx attends a grand ceremony marking the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Tibet Autonomous Region at the square of the Potala Palace in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 8, 2015.



I watched the live broadcast, it's a colorful carnival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Xizang!
beautiful Xizang!



XQDGUAN said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet Shoton Festival Picture in China's XiZhang (Tibet)*





Tibet Shoton Festival, as one of great traditional festivals in Lhasa, is also known as Sour Milk Drinking Festival. It is held yearly between the 15th day of the sixth month of Tibetan calendar and the 30th day of the seventh Tibetan month. "sho" means the sour milk and "ton" has the meaning of banquet in Tibetan. Dating back to 11th century, the celebration of Shoton Festival was originally a religious activity in which secular people sacrificed sour milk to monks who had just finished spiritual cultivation in the closet. In the second half of 17th century, it changed to a festival for entertainment and was also called "Buddha Painting Unfolding Festival" and "Tibetan Opera Festival"






The Jokhang Temple, situated in the centre of old Lhasa, was originally built in 647 A.D. It is said that the site was chosen personally by the wife of King Songtsan Gampo, the Tang Princess Wen Cheng. It was built by craftsmen from Tibet, China and Nepal and thus features several architectural styles. The Jokhang is the spiritual centre of Tibet and the holiest destination for all Tibetan Buddhist pilgrims.

In the central hall is the Jokhang's oldest and most precious object -- a sitting statue of Sakyamuni when he was 12 years old. This was carried to Tibet by Princess Wen Cheng from her home in Chang'an (the present Xi'an city) in 700 A.D. It is a gilded statue adorned with many jewels, in an elaborate setting. Pilgrims have prostrated themselves in front of this statue for centuries. In front of the Jokhang stands an old and withered willow tree said to be planted by Princess Wen Cheng. In front of the willow is a 3 meter high pillar, which is a treaty stone recording the alliance between the King of Tibet and the Emperor of China in 823 A.D.






Potala Palace is a model of Tibetan architecture, initially built in 641. Located on the Red Hill in Lhasa of Tibet, it is 3,700 meters above sea level and covers an area of over 360,000 square meters, measuring 360 meters from east to west and 270 meters from south to north. The palace has 13 stories, and is 117 meters high. Songtsan Gambo, ruler of the Tubo Kingdom, had the Potala Palace built for Princess Wencheng of the Tang Dynasty, whom he married with. This structure was later burned to the ground during a war and was rebuilt in the 17th century by the Fifth Dalai Lama. Repeated repairs and expansions until 1645 finally brought the palace to its present scale. Over the past three centuries, the palace gradually became a place where the Dalai Lama lived and worked and a place for keeping the remains of successive Dalai Lama. The stone-and-wood-structured Potala Palace consists of the White Palace and Red Palace. The White Palace, comprising halls, temples and courtyards, serves as the living quarters of the Dalai Lama. The Red Palace includes various chambers for worshipping Buddha and chambers housing the eight stupa that contain the remains of fifth through thirteenth Dalai Lama. All the stupas are covered with gold foil. The most magnificent stupa belongs to the fifth Dalai Lama. It is 14.85 meters tall and inlaid with pearl and jade. The palace also collected a large number of sculptures, murals, scripture and other valuable cultural relics…






Palkhor Monastery is reputed as the lord of Tibetan stupas and famous for unique architecture, sculpture, and mural painting art. It is also named Palcho Monastery and very different from other monasteries. Palkhor Monastery lies at the downtown of Gyangts County. Palkhor Monastery is a kind of typical Tibetan Buddhism monastery architecture combined stupa and temple, with temples in the stupa, stupas in the temple. The stupas and temples stay harmoniously and bring out the best in each other. Its architecture fully represents a typical style of monasteries from thirteenth century to fifteenth century in Later Tibetan area, which is also the unique monastery with both the temple and stupa being kept well today. So it is reputed as a monument of architecture period. The Palkhor Monastery (meaning lucky and happy monastery) has a Chinese name Baiju Monastery. It has two features: there are three classes of Buddhism (Sakys, Gedang and Gelugpa) existing harmoniously this monastery. Those three classes of Buddhism had experienced repulsion and rivalry for a long time, peaceful with each other. So both the oblation and the architecture style in the monastery embrace and adopt good points from all quarters…






Tibetan Opera is representing the traditional Tibetan art. Tibetan art is a traditional art form depicting the representational Deities of Tibetan Buddhism. The opera, called "ache lhamo" in Tibetan, plays an important part in the social life of Tibetan people. It is a unique form in China's various theatrical arts. "ache" means elder sister or a female, and "lhamo" means a fairy. Tibetan opera is an all-round performing art that tells the story by the form of dances and songs. Folk troupes of Tibetan opera are easily encountered any time and anywhere, with the audience from miles away to crowd the performer. This art style is influenced by Tibetan Buddhism from the view of skills and contents…






Tibet Shoton Festival, as one of great traditional festivals in Lhasa, is also known as Sour Milk Drinking Festival. It is held yearly between the 15th day of the sixth month of Tibetan calendar and the 30th day of the seventh Tibetan month. "sho" means the sour milk and "ton" has the meaning of banquet in Tibetan. Dating back to 11th century, the celebration of Shoton Festival was originally a religious activity in which secular people sacrificed sour milk to monks who had just finished spiritual cultivation in the closet. In the second half of 17th century, it changed to a festival for entertainment and was also called "Buddha Painting Unfolding Festival" and "Tibetan Opera Festival"…






Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is one of the great holiest lakes in Tibet which means "the jade lake in the upper pastureland" or "Swan Lake" in Tibetan language. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is an out-flowing lake which is connected with the Yarlung Tsangpo River. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is 130 kilometers long from east to west and 70 kilometers wide from north to south and covering an area of 638 square kilometers. It enjoys equal popularity with Lake Namtso in North Tibet and Lake Manasarovar in Ali, which are called "three Holy Lakes" in Tibetan Plateau. It's a continental lake supplied with rain, thawing snow and icebergs. The lake has an elegant view and it is said that a fairy maiden left the Heaven and turned into the lake on earth. There are more than 10 islands in the lake, the large ones can hold 5 to 6 households while the small ones are only 100 square meters or so. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is a salt lake of low consistency and it begins to freeze every mid-November and the ice can be as thick as 0.5 meter…

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Tibet Shoton Festival Picture in China's XiZhang (Tibet)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet Shoton Festival, as one of great traditional festivals in Lhasa, is also known as Sour Milk Drinking Festival. It is held yearly between the 15th day of the sixth month of Tibetan calendar and the 30th day of the seventh Tibetan month. "sho" means the sour milk and "ton" has the meaning of banquet in Tibetan. Dating back to 11th century, the celebration of Shoton Festival was originally a religious activity in which secular people sacrificed sour milk to monks who had just finished spiritual cultivation in the closet. In the second half of 17th century, it changed to a festival for entertainment and was also called "Buddha Painting Unfolding Festival" and "Tibetan Opera Festival"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jokhang Temple, situated in the centre of old Lhasa, was originally built in 647 A.D. It is said that the site was chosen personally by the wife of King Songtsan Gampo, the Tang Princess Wen Cheng. It was built by craftsmen from Tibet, China and Nepal and thus features several architectural styles. The Jokhang is the spiritual centre of Tibet and the holiest destination for all Tibetan Buddhist pilgrims.
> 
> In the central hall is the Jokhang's oldest and most precious object -- a sitting statue of Sakyamuni when he was 12 years old. This was carried to Tibet by Princess Wen Cheng from her home in Chang'an (the present Xi'an city) in 700 A.D. It is a gilded statue adorned with many jewels, in an elaborate setting. Pilgrims have prostrated themselves in front of this statue for centuries. In front of the Jokhang stands an old and withered willow tree said to be planted by Princess Wen Cheng. In front of the willow is a 3 meter high pillar, which is a treaty stone recording the alliance between the King of Tibet and the Emperor of China in 823 A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potala Palace is a model of Tibetan architecture, initially built in 641. Located on the Red Hill in Lhasa of Tibet, it is 3,700 meters above sea level and covers an area of over 360,000 square meters, measuring 360 meters from east to west and 270 meters from south to north. The palace has 13 stories, and is 117 meters high. Songtsan Gambo, ruler of the Tubo Kingdom, had the Potala Palace built for Princess Wencheng of the Tang Dynasty, whom he married with. This structure was later burned to the ground during a war and was rebuilt in the 17th century by the Fifth Dalai Lama. Repeated repairs and expansions until 1645 finally brought the palace to its present scale. Over the past three centuries, the palace gradually became a place where the Dalai Lama lived and worked and a place for keeping the remains of successive Dalai Lama. The stone-and-wood-structured Potala Palace consists of the White Palace and Red Palace. The White Palace, comprising halls, temples and courtyards, serves as the living quarters of the Dalai Lama. The Red Palace includes various chambers for worshipping Buddha and chambers housing the eight stupa that contain the remains of fifth through thirteenth Dalai Lama. All the stupas are covered with gold foil. The most magnificent stupa belongs to the fifth Dalai Lama. It is 14.85 meters tall and inlaid with pearl and jade. The palace also collected a large number of sculptures, murals, scripture and other valuable cultural relics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palkhor Monastery is reputed as the lord of Tibetan stupas and famous for unique architecture, sculpture, and mural painting art. It is also named Palcho Monastery and very different from other monasteries. Palkhor Monastery lies at the downtown of Gyangts County. Palkhor Monastery is a kind of typical Tibetan Buddhism monastery architecture combined stupa and temple, with temples in the stupa, stupas in the temple. The stupas and temples stay harmoniously and bring out the best in each other. Its architecture fully represents a typical style of monasteries from thirteenth century to fifteenth century in Later Tibetan area, which is also the unique monastery with both the temple and stupa being kept well today. So it is reputed as a monument of architecture period. The Palkhor Monastery (meaning lucky and happy monastery) has a Chinese name Baiju Monastery. It has two features: there are three classes of Buddhism (Sakys, Gedang and Gelugpa) existing harmoniously this monastery. Those three classes of Buddhism had experienced repulsion and rivalry for a long time, peaceful with each other. So both the oblation and the architecture style in the monastery embrace and adopt good points from all quarters…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibetan Opera is representing the traditional Tibetan art. Tibetan art is a traditional art form depicting the representational Deities of Tibetan Buddhism. The opera, called "ache lhamo" in Tibetan, plays an important part in the social life of Tibetan people. It is a unique form in China's various theatrical arts. "ache" means elder sister or a female, and "lhamo" means a fairy. Tibetan opera is an all-round performing art that tells the story by the form of dances and songs. Folk troupes of Tibetan opera are easily encountered any time and anywhere, with the audience from miles away to crowd the performer. This art style is influenced by Tibetan Buddhism from the view of skills and contents…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibet Shoton Festival, as one of great traditional festivals in Lhasa, is also known as Sour Milk Drinking Festival. It is held yearly between the 15th day of the sixth month of Tibetan calendar and the 30th day of the seventh Tibetan month. "sho" means the sour milk and "ton" has the meaning of banquet in Tibetan. Dating back to 11th century, the celebration of Shoton Festival was originally a religious activity in which secular people sacrificed sour milk to monks who had just finished spiritual cultivation in the closet. In the second half of 17th century, it changed to a festival for entertainment and was also called "Buddha Painting Unfolding Festival" and "Tibetan Opera Festival"…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is one of the great holiest lakes in Tibet which means "the jade lake in the upper pastureland" or "Swan Lake" in Tibetan language. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is an out-flowing lake which is connected with the Yarlung Tsangpo River. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is 130 kilometers long from east to west and 70 kilometers wide from north to south and covering an area of 638 square kilometers. It enjoys equal popularity with Lake Namtso in North Tibet and Lake Manasarovar in Ali, which are called "three Holy Lakes" in Tibetan Plateau. It's a continental lake supplied with rain, thawing snow and icebergs. The lake has an elegant view and it is said that a fairy maiden left the Heaven and turned into the lake on earth. There are more than 10 islands in the lake, the large ones can hold 5 to 6 households while the small ones are only 100 square meters or so. Yamdrok Yumtso Lake is a salt lake of low consistency and it begins to freeze every mid-November and the ice can be as thick as 0.5 meter…



You and @AndrewJin have to stop posting pics. I do not have the time to visit all these beautiful places you guys post!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> You and @AndrewJin have to stop posting pics. I do not have the time to visit all these beautiful places you guys post!


Quit your job!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> You and @AndrewJin have to stop posting pics. I do not have the time to visit all these beautiful places you guys post!



Resettle back to China!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

*Hi altitude thin air railway building technology*






The Incremental Train Control System of Lhasa Express combines automatic block, train station interlock control, and train speeding control in one package.

The wireless network system implemented is for the automatic backup of ITCS System Event Log when the train enters the station. Qingzang Railway has 78 locomotives in total. Each locomotive is equipped with one ORing TAR-120, while the train station control center is also equipped with one ORing TAR-120 – for a total of 79 TAR-120s used. On each locomotive, the TAR-120 is connected to the DVR that records the ITCS System Event Log. When the train enters the station, the TAR-120 on the locomotive communicates with the TAR-120 in the train station control center, and the ITCS System Event Log would be successfully uploaded to the train station control center.







Customized cars of Lhasa Express (Tibet Train) supply passengers with extra oxygen and are fortified against the harsh conditions of the Tibetan plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Keel said:


> *Hi altitude thin air railway building technology*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Incremental Train Control System of Lhasa Express combines automatic block, train station interlock control, and train speeding control in one package.
> 
> The wireless network system implemented is for the automatic backup of ITCS System Event Log when the train enters the station. Qingzang Railway has 78 locomotives in total. Each locomotive is equipped with one ORing TAR-120, while the train station control center is also equipped with one ORing TAR-120 – for a total of 79 TAR-120s used. On each locomotive, the TAR-120 is connected to the DVR that records the ITCS System Event Log. When the train enters the station, the TAR-120 on the locomotive communicates with the TAR-120 in the train station control center, and the ITCS System Event Log would be successfully uploaded to the train station control center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customized cars of Lhasa Express (Tibet Train) supply passengers with extra oxygen and are fortified against the harsh conditions of the Tibetan plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Quit your job!


LOL, I don't think my gf will like that. I will settle for early retirement and visit these places at different time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> LOL, I don't think my gf will like that. I will settle for early retirement and visit these places at different time.


If u work as a worker in a steel factory in China, u can retire at 55-year-old (women 45).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> If u work as a worker in a steel factory in China, u can retire at 55-year-old (women 45).


I'm going to retire at 55-60 doing what I'm doing now. But I do travel every year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huan

I am having trouble playing this video below: T_T (very slow connection/almost nonexistant streaming)

西藏自治区成立50周年庆祝大会直播全过程—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


----------



## meis

Live Webcast: the 55th Anniversary of Tibetan Democracy Day on Sept. 2, 2015

Hosted in India by unrecognised government. LOL

Funny how they didn't mention the theocracy and serfdom....


----------



## bobsm

Huan said:


> I am having trouble playing this video below: T_T (very slow connection/almost nonexistant streaming)
> 
> 西藏自治区成立50周年庆祝大会直播全过程—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看



If you still can't get it going, try this method:

1. Search the web for savevideo.me

2. Input the youku address. 

3. Just right click the download video file and save.

good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> I'm going to retire at 55-60 doing what I'm doing now. But I do travel every year



Ever been to Chinese Taipei?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Ever been to Chinese Taipei?


Nope. At the time when I went to hk, i was extremely pissed off at Taiwan . It was during Chen's reign so I refused to go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Nope. At the time when I went to hk, i was extremely pissed off at Taiwan . It was during Chen's reign so I refused to go there.



I see  And I guess you were right. 

I would say the Mainland is a universe by itself to explore, Taiwan does only offer as much as its size allows. Nothing that Chinese Taipei has China lacks. But not true the vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I see  And I guess you were right.
> 
> I would say the Mainland is a universe by itself to explore, Taiwan does only offer as much as its size allows. Nothing that Chinese Taipei has China lacks. But not true the vice versa.


but times have changed. Next time I will go to Taiwan since I told my gf there is no way in hell I will go to Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> but times have changed. Next time I will go to Taiwan since I told my gf there is no way in hell I will go to Japan.



歡迎歡迎 ！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Modern, clean and orderly train station in Lhasa, Tibet



























\

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

3-D painting on the wall in the concourse

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Huan

bobsm said:


> If you still can't get it going, try this method:
> 
> 1. Search the web for savevideo.me
> 
> 2. Input the youku address.
> 
> 3. Just right click the download video file and save.
> 
> good luck


Oh ok. I downloaded it and was able to watch it that way. Thank you! But it is not in HD quality. lol I wish CCTV America would broadcast it publicly in English. Why is CCTV afraid of? Should show the world the confidence that Tibet is part of China now.


----------



## Huan

Let me know if anyone has found an HD quality version of it.


----------



## Keel

*Tibet Railway Construction*

Tibet Railway has been constructed in different time periods separately. The section from Xining to Golmud has been completed in 1979 and put into use in 1984. The section from Golmud to Lhasa has gone into service on July 1st, 2006. One of its three branches, Lhasa- Shigatse Railway has been put into operation on August 15th, 2014; it is planned that by 2020, this branch will be extended for another 336 miles (540 kilometers) from Shigatse to Gyirong port, the border of China and Nepal. The other two branches, Lhasa- Nyingchi and Shigatse-Yadong Railways are also scheduled to be opened by 2020.
*Construction Challenges*

As the railroad traverses through world’s highest plateau (Qinghai-Tibet Plateau) and many other complicated landforms, lots of challenges and difficulties have been encountered during its construction work, including *three major ones: permafrost, a fragile ecological environment, and lack of oxygen.*

*Permafrost* - a mixture of soil and ice under 32 F (0C) - expands in winter and contracts in summer. As the railroad is built upon this kind of soil, the bed sinks very easily. Different measures have been taken to overcome this in differing sections accordingly- permafrost areas has been avoided if possible, bridges built to replace the railroad bed descending and ascending valley contours, and some new materials like heat transfer prevention planks have been used to guarantee the stability of the railroad bed on the perennial frozen soil.

As the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is the cradle of many rivers and home to lots of rare wild animals, protection of local fragile *ecological environment is the second challenge* during the construction work. In order to lessen the damage to the greatest extent within Hoh Xil and other nature reserves, the railroad circumvents these areas where possible, with the Flora and Fauna protected as much as possible. To guarantee the daily living and migration of the rare wild animals, 33 migration routes have been built: routes over tunnels for animals living in mountainous areas, and underground passages for animals on the flatlands. To decrease disturb to the local environment, bridges have been built above the lakes instead of on the shoreline; the number of train stations has been greatly restricted to decrease the effect to the environment, effective sewage treatment measures have been adopted in both stations and trains along the way.

*The third challenge- lack of oxygen* – has been a threatening to constructors’ lives. To solve this problem, 17 oxygen-making stations and many clinics have been built along the way. To ensure the safety of passengers, oxygen outlets are also equipped inside each cabin to Tibet.
*
Famous Projects*

Reputed as “Heavenly Road”, a number of featured architectures have been built along the way for animals to live as usual and trains to run smoothly and safely. Many of them even broke the Guinness World Records. Below is a list of major ones.

*Nanshankou Framing Base*: Famous for advanced technologies and high framing speed, the highest framing speed it has achieved was 7,191 yards (6,575 meters) a day, roughly the same as on flatlands.

*Fenghuo Mountain Tunnel:*

Located in the hinterland of Tibet Plateau, 16,093 feet (4,905 meters) above sea level, it is world’s highest rail tunnel. In addition, the whole tunnel, measuring 1,463 yards (1,338 meters) long, goes through permafrost area. It took over 300 engineers and workers about one year to complete it.

*Tangula Railway Station: With an altitude of 16,627 feet (5,068 meters), this is the world’s highest train station. To make the permafrost under the station stable, the tracks have been built on the unique rubble ventilation embankment.*

*Kunlun Mountain* Tunnel: Measuring 1,844 yards (1,686 meters) long, this is world’s longest tunnel through plateau permafrost areas. The procedures of building it are one time more than on plains, due to the low temperature and thin oxygen.

*Qingshui River Bridge*: Traveling through the depopulated Hoh Xil, the bridge was built to replace railroad bed, so animals can migrate as before via bridge openings. There are over 1,300 openings under this 11.7-kilometer-long (7.3 miles) bridge.

*Sanchahe Bridge:* Passing above a deep valley, the bridge is as high as 177.5 feet (54.1 meters). It is supported by 20 piers and 17 of them are hollow and round, with the top only 11.8 inches (30 centimeters) thick. It has been a grand site along the way.

*Yangtze River Origin Bridge*: It is built in Tuotuo River basin, the talik area of permafrost and the origin of the Yangtze River. To protect local environment, the drilling mud has been sank into the river bed again rather than threw into the river directly; the building rubbish were moved to designated site to be disposed.

*Lhasa River Bridge*: This is the final large bridge built for the railroad. Its main piers resemble yak legs and side piers snow lotuses, representative animal and plant of Tibet respectively. The three large arches are like three giant white Hada (a piece of silk used to welcome guests by Tibetan and Mongolian people), welcoming passengers. This bridge has nowadays been one of the landmarks in Lhasa and many tourists to the city will come and visit it.

Tibet Railway Construction: Challenges, Major Projects

*



The Qinghai-Tibet Railway: An Engineering Miracle 
























*

















When railway construction workers first came to the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, they were amazed at the majesty of its snowfield scenery. Cut off from the outside world, everything on the plateau -- its snow-capped mountains, grassland, lamas, prayer banners, the Potala Palace, and the Tibetan people living 4,000 meters or more above sea level, has an aura of mystery.

Beautiful it may be, but Tibet lags behind other areas of China. Inadequate transportation facilities restrict its economic development, as it is only accessible by highway or air transportation. This is, to a certain extent, attributable to the harsh climate and geographical environment on the plateau, but it is obvious that if Tibet is to develop and catch up with other areas of China, it must have a railway.

With this in mind, the Ministry of Railways invited experts from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the State Seismological Bureau, the Ministry of Communications, and the Chinese Academy of Geology, to discuss the feasibility of constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.

In 2000, a report on constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway was passed to President Jiang Zemin by the Minister of Railways, Fu Zhenhuan.

President Jiang Zemin responded with three full pages of written instructions. He pointed out that construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway would benefit the development of Tibet's communications and tourism, and promote economic and cultural exchanges between Tibet and the interior. He said that this decision must be taken and expedited as China enters the new century.

On June 29, 2001, construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway started at Golmud, Qinghai Province. The railway will traverse the Hoh Xil "no-man's land," cross the Kunlun Mountain Pass (4,767 meters above sea level), to enter the Northern Tibet Plateau, and then go on to Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region. Out of the 1,142 kilometers of railway, 960 kilometers are more than 4,000 meters above sea level and 550 kilometers are in areas of frozen earth. Thirty railway stations are to be built, among them Tangula Mountain station, which will be the highest-altitude railway station in the world. When the railway is complete, it will be possible to travel from Lhasa to Beijing in just 48 hours.

Construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will take six years, at a total investment of 26.2 billion yuan (US$3.17 billion). There are unparalleled difficulties to address regarding terrain and environmental protection in this project. Its construction has consequently attracted worldwide attention, and been compared in magnitude to that of the Great Wall.

Building the highest-altitude ever railway to traverse the frozen earth zone is a first in the history of railway construction. It is testimony to the development of science and technology in China, and constitutes a scientific record of Chinese exploration on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.

*Overcoming the Hidden Perils of Frozen Earth*

Scientists originally planned four possible railways to Tibet: the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, the Yunnan-Tibet Railway, and the Xinjiang-Tibet Railway. They settled on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway because, apart from the frozen earth aspect, it is much the best choice of the four as regards avoiding avalanches, desert, and marshland. It is nevertheless a project hitherto unequaled in engineering cost, project duration, and transportation capacity.

Building a railway over areas of frozen earth is a feat seldom attempted. A century ago, Russia built a railway on the frozen earth zone in Siberia, near the North Pole. Later, Canada, the United States and China's Northeast built railways of a total length of 20,000 kilometers over similarly frozen territory. These railways are, however, in high-latitude zones, where the frozen earth is stable. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway traverses a low-latitude zone, where the frozen earth is unstable owing to strong sunshine and a relatively high earth temperature. The railway presents, therefore, an engineering and ecological challenge of proportions no other country has ever had to face.

Zhang Luxin, aged 55, is leader of a group of experts from the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Construction General Headquarters, and doctorate supervisor at the Cold and Arid Area Environment and Engineering Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). He began working at the CAS Institute of Glaciology and Cryopedology, famous for its research on the frozen earth along the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, in his early 20s. As from 1974, Zhang Luxin spent four years trekking the 560-kilometer-long frozen earth zone on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, gathering first-hand data.

According to Zhang Luxin, frozen earth penetrates three to five meters below the earth's surface, where it is even harder than the surface earth. Beneath the frozen earth is permafrost, and on top of it is a seasonally thawing layer. These three layers form a kind of sandwich, with frozen earth as the filling. The frozen earth closest to the seasonally thawing layer is largely ice. In certain areas it is exclusively ice, and therefore sensitive to temperature changes in the seasonally thawing layer. It is thus clear that the seasonally thawing layer is of vital importance to preservation of the frozen earth on which the Qinghai-Tibet Railway is to be built.

"The seasonally thawing layer is like a quilt over the frozen earth," said Zhang Luxin. "It stops hot air from the earth's surface filtering down to the frozen earth layer, preventing it from thawing and subsiding. The core of the problem is maintaining frozen earth heat stability. Protecting the seasonally thawing layer is, in a sense, a means of conserving the frozen earth."

Reducing the amount of heat descending from the earth's surface, thereby increasing reserves of frozen earth, is the ultimate aim of Zhang Luxin and his fellow scientists. In order to adapt to various frozen earth characteristics, different forms of roadbed have been adopted, such as the slab-stone ventilation roadbed, pipe ventilation roadbed, a sun-shaded roadbed, and a bridge-style road. The method most widely applied on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway is the slab-stone ventilation roadbed, Zhang Luxin's own invention.

One summer during the 1990s, Zhang Luxin and five doctorate students went out on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau to collect slab-stones. They transported the stones to a 15-meter-long experimental roadbed, and piled them up to form a one-meter-deep slab-stone layer. On top of this they laid earth, sleepers, and rails, and thermometers were inserted in the crevices between the slab-stones, to test their effect and influence on the frozen earth.

Why use slab-stones rather than gravel? According to Zhang Luxin, slab-stones are better than gravel at diffusing heat, and a one-meter-thick slab-stone layer keeps the rail a safe distance from the frozen earth. In warm seasons, the heat that descends and passes through crevices between the slab-stones dissipates more readily. In cold seasons, the crevices accelerate the flow of cold air down, thus preserving the frozen earth. This invention constitutes a major contribution by a Chinese scientist to cryopedological research.

Building a roadbed is most difficult across unstable frozen earth zone -- a problem that has long perplexed scientists. Conditions in this zone inspired Zhang Luxin to invent his bridge-style railroad. This is a concept arising from the perspective of global warming in the coming decades that will make the frozen earth zone even more unstable. Zhang Luxin said, "Trains can travel over this 'bridge' as the pile foundation rests directly on permafrost, making it much easier to build a reliable roadbed." Beams used for the bridge, made by the No. 12 China Railway Engineering Bureau's Beam Factory, cost 200 million yuan (US$24.19 billion). "It is incredible," said Zhang Luxin, "that just a few decades ago, it would have been impossible for a country lacking economic strength to undertake such a mammoth project."

In order to accomplish the experimental task of constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway more effectively, in 1997 the No. 1 Prospecting and Designing Institute under the Ministry of Railways, the Northwest China Academy of Sciences, the Beifang Communications University, the Shijiazhuang Railway Institute, and the Lanzhou Railway Institute chose Qingshuihe, which has frozen earth with a high ice content, as the experimental site for the roadbed, bridge and culvert. Experts experimented with different forms of roadbed along this 400-meter-long experimental site, and tested temperature changes on the various layers beneath the roadbeds.

The materials used in construction also aroused public interest. The PVC pipe used for pipe ventilation is a new application, and as PVC is a familiar, widely used material, its use avoids the cost of formulating new materials.

*Protecting Plateau Wildlife*

Unique flora and endangered fauna, such as the Tibetan antelope, have their habitat within the harsh Qinghai-Tibet Plateau environment. Construction of the railway will inevitably affect their living environment, but scientists have tried their best to keep this impact to a minimum.

Ran Li, chief engineer of the No. 1 Prospecting and Designing Institute of the Ministry of Railways, also in charge of prospecting and designing the project, participated in compiling and editing the environmental impact evaluation report, a prerequisite for construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. According to Ran Li, hundreds of millions of yuan are to be invested in environmental protection when laying the railway -- a precedent in the history of Chinese railway construction.

The Qinghai-Tibet Railway traverses Hoh Xil, known as "no-man's land" and a wildlife paradise. Each year, animals migrate here to mate, and with this in mind, engineers designed a bridge-like safety channel at the Wudaoliang Basin, spreading animal dung over it to encourage wild animals to pass through. Trains crossing this zone are prohibited from blowing their whistles.

Railway construction at the source of the three rivers (the Yangtze, Yellow and Lancang rivers) will use drilling machines without slurry to avoid polluting the river source.

There are 20,000 builders on the construction site along the railway who generate 5 tons of garbage daily. After six years, this garbage will amount to 7,000 tons. Each type must be dealt with separately. Degradable garbage that does not pollute water is buried on the spot, while daily sewage is sprinkled about to let it evaporate.

There will, however, be pollution problems of this kind to be faced after the railway opens. One train can carry over 1,000 passengers, and the handling of daily-life garbage along the line is a problem that must be resolved.

According to experts, the new train carriages will be enclosed, and opening their doors and windows will be prohibited, as will throwing out garbage along the railway line. Water-polluting garbage will be transported to Golmud or Lhasa for treatment.

Environmental protection requirements during construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway are of the highest level ever in the Chinese history of railway construction. In Premier Zhu Rongji's words, the time limit may be extended, but expansion of the construction site is not permitted. Every inch of green area must be protected.

Regarding Tibet's ecology, another salient point of view has been aired. According to certain experts, construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will not, in the long-term, damage the environment, but rather promote its protection. This is because, as Tibet is short of coal resources, averaging 6 kilograms per capita, the cost of transporting coal on the Qinghai-Tibet Highway is enormous. The high price of coal causes an irrational structure of energy consumption. The main fuels used for daily life in agricultural and pastoral areas are wood and animal dung, but in Northern Tibet, local inhabitants cut down pine trees that grow on the plateau slopes, and that need decades to mature, for fuel. Cutting down trees further damages the already fragile ecological environment. On completion of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, coal and petroleum can be transported into Tibet by train. This will favorably alter Tibet's structure of energy consumption, stop tree-felling, and thus protect the ecology.

*Benefits Brought by the Railway*

The Tibetan people have shown great enthusiasm for the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, and will benefit greatly from it. Losang Gyaincain, mayor of Lhasa City, said, "The Qinghai-Tibet Highway put an end to Tibet's complete isolation, and construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will bring Tibet into modern civilization, enabling its development to be realized in leaps and bounds. The old adage, 'It is easier to go abroad than enter Tibet' will soon be a myth."

Zhang Wansheng, director of the Tourism Administration of Tibet Autonomous Region, was visibly excited when talking about construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. He said that the railway opens another new route for tours of Tibet, which is now one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world. At present, the main means of transportation to and from Tibet is by air, which is of limited capacity and high cost. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway will provide a much cheaper means of transportation, and passengers can enjoy the scenery along the way, as they gradually adapt to the plateau climate and altitude. It is certain that construction of the railway will bring considerable benefits to Tibet's tourism industry.

Experts point out that the railway has epoch-making significance in promoting economic development in Tibet. It will accelerate the blending of Tibet's plateau economy with that of the interior, and promote Tibet's products on the national and world markets. Tibet's mining, green drinks, medicine, agricultural and livestock products and ethnic handicrafts will all benefit from the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.

The railway will also enhance development of the Qaidam Basin in Qinghai Province. It has already prompted the construction and development of large and medium-sized projects, such as the Qinghai Potash Fertilizer Plant, the Xitieshan Lead-Zinc Mine, the Qinghai Aluminum Plant, the Qinghai Oilfield, the Golmud Refinery, the Mangya Asbestos Mine, the Longyangxia Hydropower Station, and the Lijiaxia Hydropower Station. More than 85 percent of materials going to Tibet needs to be transported via Golmud, so the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will greatly improve both Qinghai's and Tibet's comprehensive transport capability, upgrading their overall transportation facilities and investment environment.

(China Today November Issue)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Keel said:


> *Tibet Railway Construction*
> 
> Tibet Railway has been constructed in different time periods separately. The section from Xining to Golmud has been completed in 1979 and put into use in 1984. The section from Golmud to Lhasa has gone into service on July 1st, 2006. One of its three branches, Lhasa- Shigatse Railway has been put into operation on August 15th, 2014; it is planned that by 2020, this branch will be extended for another 336 miles (540 kilometers) from Shigatse to Gyirong port, the border of China and Nepal. The other two branches, Lhasa- Nyingchi and Shigatse-Yadong Railways are also scheduled to be opened by 2020.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Challenges*
> 
> As the railroad traverses through world’s highest plateau (Qinghai-Tibet Plateau) and many other complicated landforms, lots of challenges and difficulties have been encountered during its construction work, including *three major ones: permafrost, a fragile ecological environment, and lack of oxygen.*
> 
> *Permafrost* - a mixture of soil and ice under 32 F (0C) - expands in winter and contracts in summer. As the railroad is built upon this kind of soil, the bed sinks very easily. Different measures have been taken to overcome this in differing sections accordingly- permafrost areas has been avoided if possible, bridges built to replace the railroad bed descending and ascending valley contours, and some new materials like heat transfer prevention planks have been used to guarantee the stability of the railroad bed on the perennial frozen soil.
> 
> As the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is the cradle of many rivers and home to lots of rare wild animals, protection of local fragile *ecological environment is the second challenge* during the construction work. In order to lessen the damage to the greatest extent within Hoh Xil and other nature reserves, the railroad circumvents these areas where possible, with the Flora and Fauna protected as much as possible. To guarantee the daily living and migration of the rare wild animals, 33 migration routes have been built: routes over tunnels for animals living in mountainous areas, and underground passages for animals on the flatlands. To decrease disturb to the local environment, bridges have been built above the lakes instead of on the shoreline; the number of train stations has been greatly restricted to decrease the effect to the environment, effective sewage treatment measures have been adopted in both stations and trains along the way.
> 
> *The third challenge- lack of oxygen* – has been a threatening to constructors’ lives. To solve this problem, 17 oxygen-making stations and many clinics have been built along the way. To ensure the safety of passengers, oxygen outlets are also equipped inside each cabin to Tibet.
> *
> Famous Projects*
> 
> Reputed as “Heavenly Road”, a number of featured architectures have been built along the way for animals to live as usual and trains to run smoothly and safely. Many of them even broke the Guinness World Records. Below is a list of major ones.
> 
> *Nanshankou Framing Base*: Famous for advanced technologies and high framing speed, the highest framing speed it has achieved was 7,191 yards (6,575 meters) a day, roughly the same as on flatlands.
> 
> *Fenghuo Mountain Tunnel:*
> 
> Located in the hinterland of Tibet Plateau, 16,093 feet (4,905 meters) above sea level, it is world’s highest rail tunnel. In addition, the whole tunnel, measuring 1,463 yards (1,338 meters) long, goes through permafrost area. It took over 300 engineers and workers about one year to complete it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenghuo Mountain
> 
> *Tangula Railway Station: With an altitude of 16,627 feet (5,068 meters), this is the world’s highest train station. To make the permafrost under the station stable, the tracks have been built on the unique rubble ventilation embankment.*
> 
> *Kunlun Mountain* Tunnel: Measuring 1,844 yards (1,686 meters) long, this is world’s longest tunnel through plateau permafrost areas. The procedures of building it are one time more than on plains, due to the low temperature and thin oxygen.
> 
> *Qingshui River Bridge*: Traveling through the depopulated Hoh Xil, the bridge was built to replace railroad bed, so animals can migrate as before via bridge openings. There are over 1,300 openings under this 11.7-kilometer-long (7.3 miles) bridge.
> 
> *Sanchahe Bridge:* Passing above a deep valley, the bridge is as high as 177.5 feet (54.1 meters). It is supported by 20 piers and 17 of them are hollow and round, with the top only 11.8 inches (30 centimeters) thick. It has been a grand site along the way.
> 
> *Yangtze River Origin Bridge*: It is built in Tuotuo River basin, the talik area of permafrost and the origin of the Yangtze River. To protect local environment, the drilling mud has been sank into the river bed again rather than threw into the river directly; the building rubbish were moved to designated site to be disposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yangtze River Origin Bridge
> 
> *Lhasa River Bridge*: This is the final large bridge built for the railroad. Its main piers resemble yak legs and side piers snow lotuses, representative animal and plant of Tibet respectively. The three large arches are like three giant white Hada (a piece of silk used to welcome guests by Tibetan and Mongolian people), welcoming passengers. This bridge has nowadays been one of the landmarks in Lhasa and many tourists to the city will come and visit it.
> 
> Tibet Railway Construction: Challenges, Major Projects
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The Qinghai-Tibet Railway: An Engineering Miracle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> When railway construction workers first came to the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, they were amazed at the majesty of its snowfield scenery. Cut off from the outside world, everything on the plateau -- its snow-capped mountains, grassland, lamas, prayer banners, the Potala Palace, and the Tibetan people living 4,000 meters or more above sea level, has an aura of mystery.
> 
> Beautiful it may be, but Tibet lags behind other areas of China. Inadequate transportation facilities restrict its economic development, as it is only accessible by highway or air transportation. This is, to a certain extent, attributable to the harsh climate and geographical environment on the plateau, but it is obvious that if Tibet is to develop and catch up with other areas of China, it must have a railway.
> 
> With this in mind, the Ministry of Railways invited experts from the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the State Seismological Bureau, the Ministry of Communications, and the Chinese Academy of Geology, to discuss the feasibility of constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.
> 
> In 2000, a report on constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway was passed to President Jiang Zemin by the Minister of Railways, Fu Zhenhuan.
> 
> President Jiang Zemin responded with three full pages of written instructions. He pointed out that construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway would benefit the development of Tibet's communications and tourism, and promote economic and cultural exchanges between Tibet and the interior. He said that this decision must be taken and expedited as China enters the new century.
> 
> On June 29, 2001, construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway started at Golmud, Qinghai Province. The railway will traverse the Hoh Xil "no-man's land," cross the Kunlun Mountain Pass (4,767 meters above sea level), to enter the Northern Tibet Plateau, and then go on to Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region. Out of the 1,142 kilometers of railway, 960 kilometers are more than 4,000 meters above sea level and 550 kilometers are in areas of frozen earth. Thirty railway stations are to be built, among them Tangula Mountain station, which will be the highest-altitude railway station in the world. When the railway is complete, it will be possible to travel from Lhasa to Beijing in just 48 hours.
> 
> Construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will take six years, at a total investment of 26.2 billion yuan (US$3.17 billion). There are unparalleled difficulties to address regarding terrain and environmental protection in this project. Its construction has consequently attracted worldwide attention, and been compared in magnitude to that of the Great Wall.
> 
> Building the highest-altitude ever railway to traverse the frozen earth zone is a first in the history of railway construction. It is testimony to the development of science and technology in China, and constitutes a scientific record of Chinese exploration on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.
> 
> *Overcoming the Hidden Perils of Frozen Earth*
> 
> Scientists originally planned four possible railways to Tibet: the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, the Sichuan-Tibet Railway, the Yunnan-Tibet Railway, and the Xinjiang-Tibet Railway. They settled on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway because, apart from the frozen earth aspect, it is much the best choice of the four as regards avoiding avalanches, desert, and marshland. It is nevertheless a project hitherto unequaled in engineering cost, project duration, and transportation capacity.
> 
> Building a railway over areas of frozen earth is a feat seldom attempted. A century ago, Russia built a railway on the frozen earth zone in Siberia, near the North Pole. Later, Canada, the United States and China's Northeast built railways of a total length of 20,000 kilometers over similarly frozen territory. These railways are, however, in high-latitude zones, where the frozen earth is stable. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway traverses a low-latitude zone, where the frozen earth is unstable owing to strong sunshine and a relatively high earth temperature. The railway presents, therefore, an engineering and ecological challenge of proportions no other country has ever had to face.
> 
> Zhang Luxin, aged 55, is leader of a group of experts from the Qinghai-Tibet Railway Construction General Headquarters, and doctorate supervisor at the Cold and Arid Area Environment and Engineering Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). He began working at the CAS Institute of Glaciology and Cryopedology, famous for its research on the frozen earth along the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, in his early 20s. As from 1974, Zhang Luxin spent four years trekking the 560-kilometer-long frozen earth zone on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, gathering first-hand data.
> 
> According to Zhang Luxin, frozen earth penetrates three to five meters below the earth's surface, where it is even harder than the surface earth. Beneath the frozen earth is permafrost, and on top of it is a seasonally thawing layer. These three layers form a kind of sandwich, with frozen earth as the filling. The frozen earth closest to the seasonally thawing layer is largely ice. In certain areas it is exclusively ice, and therefore sensitive to temperature changes in the seasonally thawing layer. It is thus clear that the seasonally thawing layer is of vital importance to preservation of the frozen earth on which the Qinghai-Tibet Railway is to be built.
> 
> "The seasonally thawing layer is like a quilt over the frozen earth," said Zhang Luxin. "It stops hot air from the earth's surface filtering down to the frozen earth layer, preventing it from thawing and subsiding. The core of the problem is maintaining frozen earth heat stability. Protecting the seasonally thawing layer is, in a sense, a means of conserving the frozen earth."
> 
> Reducing the amount of heat descending from the earth's surface, thereby increasing reserves of frozen earth, is the ultimate aim of Zhang Luxin and his fellow scientists. In order to adapt to various frozen earth characteristics, different forms of roadbed have been adopted, such as the slab-stone ventilation roadbed, pipe ventilation roadbed, a sun-shaded roadbed, and a bridge-style road. The method most widely applied on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway is the slab-stone ventilation roadbed, Zhang Luxin's own invention.
> 
> One summer during the 1990s, Zhang Luxin and five doctorate students went out on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau to collect slab-stones. They transported the stones to a 15-meter-long experimental roadbed, and piled them up to form a one-meter-deep slab-stone layer. On top of this they laid earth, sleepers, and rails, and thermometers were inserted in the crevices between the slab-stones, to test their effect and influence on the frozen earth.
> 
> Why use slab-stones rather than gravel? According to Zhang Luxin, slab-stones are better than gravel at diffusing heat, and a one-meter-thick slab-stone layer keeps the rail a safe distance from the frozen earth. In warm seasons, the heat that descends and passes through crevices between the slab-stones dissipates more readily. In cold seasons, the crevices accelerate the flow of cold air down, thus preserving the frozen earth. This invention constitutes a major contribution by a Chinese scientist to cryopedological research.
> 
> Building a roadbed is most difficult across unstable frozen earth zone -- a problem that has long perplexed scientists. Conditions in this zone inspired Zhang Luxin to invent his bridge-style railroad. This is a concept arising from the perspective of global warming in the coming decades that will make the frozen earth zone even more unstable. Zhang Luxin said, "Trains can travel over this 'bridge' as the pile foundation rests directly on permafrost, making it much easier to build a reliable roadbed." Beams used for the bridge, made by the No. 12 China Railway Engineering Bureau's Beam Factory, cost 200 million yuan (US$24.19 billion). "It is incredible," said Zhang Luxin, "that just a few decades ago, it would have been impossible for a country lacking economic strength to undertake such a mammoth project."
> 
> In order to accomplish the experimental task of constructing the Qinghai-Tibet Railway more effectively, in 1997 the No. 1 Prospecting and Designing Institute under the Ministry of Railways, the Northwest China Academy of Sciences, the Beifang Communications University, the Shijiazhuang Railway Institute, and the Lanzhou Railway Institute chose Qingshuihe, which has frozen earth with a high ice content, as the experimental site for the roadbed, bridge and culvert. Experts experimented with different forms of roadbed along this 400-meter-long experimental site, and tested temperature changes on the various layers beneath the roadbeds.
> 
> The materials used in construction also aroused public interest. The PVC pipe used for pipe ventilation is a new application, and as PVC is a familiar, widely used material, its use avoids the cost of formulating new materials.
> 
> *Protecting Plateau Wildlife*
> 
> Unique flora and endangered fauna, such as the Tibetan antelope, have their habitat within the harsh Qinghai-Tibet Plateau environment. Construction of the railway will inevitably affect their living environment, but scientists have tried their best to keep this impact to a minimum.
> 
> Ran Li, chief engineer of the No. 1 Prospecting and Designing Institute of the Ministry of Railways, also in charge of prospecting and designing the project, participated in compiling and editing the environmental impact evaluation report, a prerequisite for construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. According to Ran Li, hundreds of millions of yuan are to be invested in environmental protection when laying the railway -- a precedent in the history of Chinese railway construction.
> 
> The Qinghai-Tibet Railway traverses Hoh Xil, known as "no-man's land" and a wildlife paradise. Each year, animals migrate here to mate, and with this in mind, engineers designed a bridge-like safety channel at the Wudaoliang Basin, spreading animal dung over it to encourage wild animals to pass through. Trains crossing this zone are prohibited from blowing their whistles.
> 
> Railway construction at the source of the three rivers (the Yangtze, Yellow and Lancang rivers) will use drilling machines without slurry to avoid polluting the river source.
> 
> There are 20,000 builders on the construction site along the railway who generate 5 tons of garbage daily. After six years, this garbage will amount to 7,000 tons. Each type must be dealt with separately. Degradable garbage that does not pollute water is buried on the spot, while daily sewage is sprinkled about to let it evaporate.
> 
> There will, however, be pollution problems of this kind to be faced after the railway opens. One train can carry over 1,000 passengers, and the handling of daily-life garbage along the line is a problem that must be resolved.
> 
> According to experts, the new train carriages will be enclosed, and opening their doors and windows will be prohibited, as will throwing out garbage along the railway line. Water-polluting garbage will be transported to Golmud or Lhasa for treatment.
> 
> Environmental protection requirements during construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway are of the highest level ever in the Chinese history of railway construction. In Premier Zhu Rongji's words, the time limit may be extended, but expansion of the construction site is not permitted. Every inch of green area must be protected.
> 
> Regarding Tibet's ecology, another salient point of view has been aired. According to certain experts, construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will not, in the long-term, damage the environment, but rather promote its protection. This is because, as Tibet is short of coal resources, averaging 6 kilograms per capita, the cost of transporting coal on the Qinghai-Tibet Highway is enormous. The high price of coal causes an irrational structure of energy consumption. The main fuels used for daily life in agricultural and pastoral areas are wood and animal dung, but in Northern Tibet, local inhabitants cut down pine trees that grow on the plateau slopes, and that need decades to mature, for fuel. Cutting down trees further damages the already fragile ecological environment. On completion of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, coal and petroleum can be transported into Tibet by train. This will favorably alter Tibet's structure of energy consumption, stop tree-felling, and thus protect the ecology.
> 
> *Benefits Brought by the Railway*
> 
> The Tibetan people have shown great enthusiasm for the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, and will benefit greatly from it. Losang Gyaincain, mayor of Lhasa City, said, "The Qinghai-Tibet Highway put an end to Tibet's complete isolation, and construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will bring Tibet into modern civilization, enabling its development to be realized in leaps and bounds. The old adage, 'It is easier to go abroad than enter Tibet' will soon be a myth."
> 
> Zhang Wansheng, director of the Tourism Administration of Tibet Autonomous Region, was visibly excited when talking about construction of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway. He said that the railway opens another new route for tours of Tibet, which is now one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world. At present, the main means of transportation to and from Tibet is by air, which is of limited capacity and high cost. The Qinghai-Tibet Railway will provide a much cheaper means of transportation, and passengers can enjoy the scenery along the way, as they gradually adapt to the plateau climate and altitude. It is certain that construction of the railway will bring considerable benefits to Tibet's tourism industry.
> 
> Experts point out that the railway has epoch-making significance in promoting economic development in Tibet. It will accelerate the blending of Tibet's plateau economy with that of the interior, and promote Tibet's products on the national and world markets. Tibet's mining, green drinks, medicine, agricultural and livestock products and ethnic handicrafts will all benefit from the Qinghai-Tibet Railway.
> 
> The railway will also enhance development of the Qaidam Basin in Qinghai Province. It has already prompted the construction and development of large and medium-sized projects, such as the Qinghai Potash Fertilizer Plant, the Xitieshan Lead-Zinc Mine, the Qinghai Aluminum Plant, the Qinghai Oilfield, the Golmud Refinery, the Mangya Asbestos Mine, the Longyangxia Hydropower Station, and the Lijiaxia Hydropower Station. More than 85 percent of materials going to Tibet needs to be transported via Golmud, so the Qinghai-Tibet Railway will greatly improve both Qinghai's and Tibet's comprehensive transport capability, upgrading their overall transportation facilities and investment environment.
> 
> (China Today November Issue)


https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-hsr-news-and-information：original-translations.363685/page-44
*Sichuan-Tibet Railway starts exploration on 28th June*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

Huan said:


> Let me know if anyone has found an HD quality version of it.



Give you some video search engines, for you those are useful to find Chinese video resources. 
add www and dot com

iqiyi
youku
letv
baidu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

* Another 900,000 Tibetans have clean water since 2011*

LHASA, Sept. 13 (Xinhua) -- New water conservation projects in Tibet have made clean water available to over 900,000 local people since 2011 thanks to surging investment into the southwest China region.


The Ministry of Water Resources said on Sunday the government intensified effort during 2011 to 2015 to solve water shortage in Tibet, with around 750,000 rural dwellers and 150,000 urban residents benefited and fresh water channeled to more than 1,400 temples.

The results are attributable to the central government's investment on water conservation, which is expected to reach 22.8 billion yuan (around 3.5 billion U.S. dollars) at the end of the year, over triple the amount during 2006 to 2010.

Besides water supply, the projects generate electricity for local residents, control water and soil loss and help protect the environment.

The ministry promised more efforts to guarantee fresh water, protect natural resources and improve people's livelihood in the next five years.

Another 900,000 Tibetans have clean water since 2011 - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Rare wildlife in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Rare wildlife in Tibet


Already been to Nam Co Lake, Yamdrok Lake and Mount Everest(Qomolangma), seen some of the animals mentioned. When u take a train from Xining to Lhasa, you will see them running on grassland!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Why is Tibet much richer than India?*

in 2013:

India GDP per capita 1499 USD

Tibet: 4630 USD

From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP

according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.

For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.

***

"Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education. 

In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Jlaw

india spend too much on their military hoping to achieve domination of her neighbours with guns. They should spend more on refining their democracy, nourishing their children, providing basic healthcare for the Dalits.

Spending on military and space exploration is useless for them because there isn't anything new that they bring to science.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## hexagonsnow

TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP
> 
> according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.
> 
> For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education.
> 
> In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."


Special aid from central GOV,one yuan invetsment 9jiao from central gov.The investment is deficit now, But profitful for long blue plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATTLE FIELD

only chines can think that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

With new investment and infrastructure development, China's Tibet is poised to further outpace India as a whole. 

Now it is time to look forward, rather than watching the rear mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP
> 
> according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.
> 
> For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education.
> 
> In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."



I'm confident the money spent on Tibetans will pay off in the future. Those monks should really try to contribute to the economy somehow. What's the point in praying all day. Buddha also said that "A lazy person cannot contribute to society and will not produce good karma for the next life."

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> I'm confident the money spent on Tibetans will pay off in the future. Those monks should really try to contribute to the economy somehow. What's the point in praying all day. Buddha also said that "A lazy person cannot contribute to society and will not produce good karma for the next life."



Old traditions are hard to change, or even slightly alter.

But, with the opening up to (China's) West, and especially increased domestic mobility thanks to advanced and affordable transportation and facilities, the local culture will slowly change and embrace the competitive and success-oriented spirit of the nation's mainstream.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hexagonsnow

Jlaw said:


> I noticed that the per Capita list has India controlled Southern Tibet as one of the poorest provinces next to Bihar. indian government most likely keeping that province poor because the people there do not look anything like the brown negroids.


India gov need to consider the millitery about the geography for the north state.To against china potential invase,India dont want to develop the infrastracture.I dont think its a good idea,and its a short views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

hexagonsnow said:


> India gov need to consider the millitery about the geography for the north state.To against china potential invase,India dont want to develop the infrastracture.I dont think its a good idea,and its a short views.



We are talking about the entire country here, not just the northern parts. I do not think the government keeps the region wretched out of a grand plan or strategy. It is just how the things are over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> We are talking about the entire country here, not just the northern parts. I do not think the government keeps the region wretched out of a grand plan or strategy. It is just how the things are over there.



It's better for india to keep their northern territory poor so China will think thrice before invading 

But let's increase 90 lakh cannon fodders to the border with China

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> It's better for india to keep their northern territory poor so China will think thrice before invading
> 
> But let's increase 90 lakh cannon fodders to the border with China



It is not our concern what they do. China will do this:


*China's rural road network to reach 3.95 mln km*
September 21, 2015

China is expected to extend its road network in rural areas to 3.95 million km by the end of this year, reaching 99 percent of the country's towns and 93 percent of villages, Minister of Transportation Yang Chuantang announced on Monday.

China will invest 326.5 billion yuan (51 billion U.S. dollars) during its 12th Five-Year-Plan period (2011-2015) on rural road construction, which will bring more than 2.9 million jobs for rural migrant workers, said Yang at a conference in northwest China's Gansu Province.

About 1 million km of roads will be built or renovated in rural areas and 5,000 villages will be connected to roads during the period, he said.

Some 60 percent of the rural road investment focuses on poverty-stricken areas, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> It is not our concern what they do. China will do this:
> 
> 
> *China's rural road network to reach 3.95 mln km*
> September 21, 2015
> 
> China is expected to extend its road network in rural areas to 3.95 million km by the end of this year, reaching 99 percent of the country's towns and 93 percent of villages, Minister of Transportation Yang Chuantang announced on Monday.
> 
> China will invest 326.5 billion yuan (51 billion U.S. dollars) during its 12th Five-Year-Plan period (2011-2015) on rural road construction, which will bring more than 2.9 million jobs for rural migrant workers, said Yang at a conference in northwest China's Gansu Province.
> 
> About 1 million km of roads will be built or renovated in rural areas and 5,000 villages will be connected to roads during the period, he said.
> 
> Some 60 percent of the rural road investment focuses on poverty-stricken areas, he said.



Believe me, I'm not concern at all. In fact i like their grand strategy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

TaiShang said:


> We are talking about the entire country here, not just the northern parts. I do not think the government keeps the region wretched out of a grand plan or strategy. It is just how the things are over there.


Like all country strategy,too much source for the military acquisitions beyond its limit of national power and countious acuisitions didnt give capital for domestic industry .May be India needs braves like dengxiaoping,cut military for one million.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP
> 
> according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.
> 
> For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education.
> 
> In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."



The obsession continues

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Echo_419 said:


> The obsession continues



Let's say just to put a note in history. And move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

China is China, while India is India. Simple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP
> 
> according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.
> 
> For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education.
> 
> In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."



The obsession continues


TaiShang said:


> It is not our concern what they do. China will do this:
> 
> 
> *China's rural road network to reach 3.95 mln km*
> September 21, 2015
> 
> China is expected to extend its road network in rural areas to 3.95 million km by the end of this year, reaching 99 percent of the country's towns and 93 percent of villages, Minister of Transportation Yang Chuantang announced on Monday.
> 
> China will invest 326.5 billion yuan (51 billion U.S. dollars) during its 12th Five-Year-Plan period (2011-2015) on rural road construction, which will bring more than 2.9 million jobs for rural migrant workers, said Yang at a conference in northwest China's Gansu Province.
> 
> About 1 million km of roads will be built or renovated in rural areas and 5,000 villages will be connected to roads during the period, he said.
> 
> Some 60 percent of the rural road investment focuses on poverty-stricken areas, he said.



How cute.I have never really witnessed a Chinese feel good session before



TaiShang said:


> Let's say just to put a note in history. And move on.



Do you get a kick from showing us in poor light ? 
I am really interested to hear your answer, of all the Chinese posters here you insist that Chinese here ignore the Indians & yet everyday you are creating new threads for us

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hexagonsnow

Echo_419 said:


> The obsession continues
> 
> 
> How cute.I have never really witnessed a Chinese feel good session before
> 
> Do you get a kick from showing us in poor light ?
> I am really interested to hear your answer, of all the Chinese posters here you insist that Chinese here ignore the Indians & yet everyday you are creating new threads for us


Sorry for feelings.But I am not a obsession for just pretty face outline ,I will start a new thread about chinese problem about huge city,yes,the capital beijing I stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Echo_419 said:


> Do you get a kick from showing us in poor light ?
> I am really interested to hear your answer, of all the Chinese posters here you insist that Chinese here ignore the Indians & yet everyday you are creating new threads for us



Personally, I do not create too many threads on India. Less than ten, perhaps, on this section (I might have joined in threads opened by others). You may check it, I guess. 

In fact, from a Pan-Asian (continent) point of view, I have been for long sympathetic toward good economic relationship and mutual development.

But, there has been too much (way too much) hubris on this China's Tibet matter, hence, I decided to post this more as a geopolitical statement than trying to show how people on this or that side of the border are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Personally, I do not create too many threads on India. You may check it, I guess. In fact, from a Pan-Asian (continent) point of view, I have been for long sympathetic toward good economic relationship and mutual development.
> 
> But, there has been too much (way too much) hubris on this China's Tibet matter, hence, I decided to post this more as a geopolitical statement than trying to show how people on this or that side of the border are.


It's a forum. You can post whatever you want. I thought about posting some Indian thread but rape articles are too easy to find and it's so common in India that it has lost some luster.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> Personally, I do not create too many threads on India. Less than ten, perhaps, on this section (I might have joined in threads opened by others). You may check it, I guess.
> 
> In fact, from a Pan-Asian (continent) point of view, I have been for long sympathetic toward good economic relationship and mutual development.
> 
> But, there has been too much (way too much) hubris on this China's Tibet matter, hence, I decided to post this more as a geopolitical statement than trying to show how people on this or that side of the border are.



I know you are a good poster who usually remains in the Chinese section and just like you I try to engage positively with everyone on this forum,also I recognize the need for occasional training to vent out frustration (which I also do) while some do it openly like me,some like you resort to stealth trolling.So carry on I understand your situation & will not interfere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China encourages opening of int'l air routes from Lhasa to South Asia, Southeast Asia *

09-18-2015 

Sept. 18, 2015 -- In order to further promote Tibet’s opening up, China will encourage airlines to open international air routes and flights from Lhasa to South Asia and Southeast Asia. Nyingchi Mainling Airport will be built into the second aviation channel for passengers to enter and exit from Tibet, Xinhua reported.

According to a decision made between the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) and Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR), the CAAC will work together with TAR to encourage airlines to open international air routes and flights from Lhasa to South and Southeast Asia.

To improve the airline network layout of Tibet, the CAAC will also provide support to build Chengdu-Lhasa Express Line and intensify the Chengdu-Nyingchi flights in summer. In rush hours, the airlines with flights to Tibet will be given priorities. It also encourages airlines to open and intensify air routes and flights from the airports in Tibet to various provincial capital cities, particularly the paired provinces and cities that aid Tibet including Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei Province, the southeast China’s Yangtze River Delta area around Shanghai, and the Pearl River Delta area in south China’s Guangdong Province.

***

*China releases full text of reform plan for ecological progress *

Date:09-22-2015 

BEIJING, Sept. 22, 2015 -- China has released the full text of an integrated reform plan for promoting ecological progress on Monday.

The plan, which consists of 56 articles, was released by the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and the State Council, or China's cabinet.

The plan was approved at a meeting of the Political Bureau of the CPC Central Committee on September 11.

The document said the plan was worked out in order to build a beautiful China and handle the relationship between humankind and nature, and solve serious ecological and environmental problems.

It stressed the necessity of improving the environment, ensuring that resources are used efficiently, and doing more to form a new pattern of modernization in harmony with nature.

According to the reform plan, a systematic and complete institutional framework composed of eight systems for promoting ecological progress will be established by 2020, including a system of property rights for natural resource assets and a system for evaluating officials' performance.

Local governments and departments need to do their best to put policy into effect and ensure that the objectives of the reform plan are achieved quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Tibetans should thank god they belong to China, rather than other countries or independence, otherwise Tibet will still be the most primitive place on the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kasper95

Echo_419 said:


> I know you are a good poster who usually remains in the Chinese section and just like you I try to engage positively with everyone on this forum,also I recognize the need for occasional training to vent out frustration (which I also do) while some do it openly like me,some like you resort to stealth trolling.So carry on I understand your situation & will not interfere





Echo_419 said:


> I know you are a good poster who usually remains in the Chinese section and just like you I try to engage positively with everyone on this forum,also I recognize the need for occasional training to vent out frustration (which I also do) while some do it openly like me,some like you resort to stealth trolling.So carry on I understand your situation & will not interfere


please don't engage ins discussion here,don't you see a pattern here .


----------



## nForce

Jlaw said:


> You are correct sir. India has less rapes per minute than Norway per year.


Can we see some stats for that ? Also, get the stats for China and India as well.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Echo_419 said:


> The obsession continues
> 
> How cute.I have never really witnessed a Chinese feel good session before
> 
> Do you get a kick from showing us in poor light ?
> I am really interested to hear your answer, of all the Chinese posters here you insist that Chinese here ignore the Indians & yet everyday you are creating new threads for us



Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.

For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.

For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.

Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.

Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.

So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?


Spoiler







http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price

This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang



> Many miners, as well as builders of infrastructure used to service the mines, are brought in from elsewhere in China. Tellingly, only two of the miners killed by the landslide were reported to be Tibetans. *Managers at big state-owned firms are usually Han Chinese, who in turn tend to regard their own ethnic kin as easier to control and communicate with than Tibetans*._China Daily_, a Beijing newspaper, reported last year that the Jiama mine had hired 191 locals. *It said non-Han employees made up 35% of the mine operator’s staff, “the highest percentage among mining companies in China*”



The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
*_
Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.

Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
_
_
@Roybot
@gslv mk3
@Rain Man
@Srinivas 
your opinions?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Lhasa: GDP increased by 165 times in 50 years*
2015-09-14

Lhasa, the capital city of southwest China’s Tibet Autonomous Region, is listed as the “happiest city” for seven consecutive years. Over the past five decades, Lhasa has witnessed the economic growth and the improvement of people’s living livelihood. Lhasa’s GDP has increased by 319 folds from 1965 to 2014. Lhasa’s per capita GDP in 2014 has grown 165 times more than 1965, an average annual increase of 11.1 percent.







Wu Yasong, the deputy mayor of Lhasa, said that Lhasa has achieved leapfrog development in 50 years. Substantial improvements have been made in the people’s lives and their living standards. With an average annual increase of 11.1 percent, Lhasa’s GDP grown from 94 million yuan in 1965 to 34.75 billion yuan (5.5 bln U.S. dollars) in 2014, a 165-fold increase. Local fiscal revenues reached 6.5 billion yuan (1 bln U.S. dollars) at an average annual increase of 15.7 percent, a growth of 1,286 folds than 1965 that had 5.3 million yuan. 

At present, Lhasa’s economy are transforming from a closed economy to open economy gradually, from supply-based economy into business economy. Lhasa has already been in the socialist market economy with the rest of the country. Until Mar. of this year, there were 5,030 non-public enterprises with the registered capital of 22.5 bln yuan which was 8.3 folds than that of 2011. Enjoying the more active market, in 2014, the total volume retail sales was 18.03 bln yuan with an average annual increase of 14.8 percent, a growth of 881 folds than that of 1965, said by Wu Yasong.

After more than 50 years of development, modern industry has been established in Lhasa from scratch, and it has grown considerably in size. Today, Lhasa has a modern industrial system comprising energy, light industry, textile, food processing, folk handicrafts and traditional Tibetan medicine. The total industrial output value skyrocketed from 16.21 million yuan in 1965 to 9.2 bln yuan in 2014, a 567-fold increase. During the recent years, Lhasa, putting the people’s interests first and seeking green and sustainable development, has supported the tourism, culture and Land Green project.

Over the past five decades, basic industries such as energy and transportation are booming. In terms of transportation, the Qinghai-Tibet Railway and Lhasa-Shigatse Railway have already been operated. The construction of the railway line connecting Sichuan to Tibet will be completed in 2030. Besides, Tibet’s first expressway opened to traffic in 2011, linking Lhasa and Gongga Airport which transports more than 2 million passengers annually. Currently, Lhasa has already developed a comprehensive transportation system including road, aviation, railway and pipeline transportation.

Lhasa only had 6 roads in the urban area that occupied 3 square kilometers. At present, with the development of Newu district, Dongcheng district and Dungkar district, the area of urban in Lhasa reached 70.29 square kilometers. In addition, modern infrastructures in urban area are being constantly improved, such as the Tibet exhibition center, central sport stadium and other major projects.

Moreover, with a 98% heating rate the project of heating in Lhasa has already been completed. 95.8 percent of urban residents are satisfied with this project. Besides, following the rules of energy-saving and emission reduction, Lhasa adopted the pilot application of new energy automobiles in public and police transport. The air quality index is always kept above 96 percent all year by strengthening the surveillance of PM 2.5. Lhasa always ranks the top three on the list of city enjoying the good air quality. 

Over the five decades, Lhasa has always given top priority to the improvement and security of people. In order to ensure the fruits of reform to benefit people from all ethnic groups in Tibet, Lhasa developed education first. According to Wu Yasong, since 2012, 116 public kindergartens have been built, which scattered all towns, counties and villages in Lhasa. In addition, in the stage of compulsory education, all tuition, food and boarding expenses for students from farmers and herdsmen’s families are covered. With an investment of 7.3 bln yuan, a modern education city, enjoying the complete facilities and multi-function, has been built in Lhasa.

Lhasa’s social security system has been increasingly improved. A social security system consisting of basic old-age insurance, basic health insurance, unemployment insurance, work-related injury insurance and maternity insurance has covered over 95 percent. In the past 50 years, Lhasa invested 8.8 bln yuan on the improvement of livelihood, an average annual increase of 26.09 percent.

“Beautiful home, happy Lhasa” is the reality of people from all ethnic groups in Lhasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Pilgrim in China's Tibet:











































转山是藏族人表示虔诚的一种方式。他们相信徒步围着神山绕行可以洗清一生罪孽。心怀信仰、敬畏自然，虔诚的藏民离开世俗的现实生活，走入荒野自由穿行，历经磨难后回到出发地。途中经历的艰险丝毫不能吓退生生世世围绕卡瓦格博转经的藏民，因为在他们看来，苦难和折磨正是他们延续着朝圣之路前行的理由。 杨帆/摄

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Pilgrims in China's Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

and much much cleaner

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

utp45 said:


> and much much cleaner



LOL, indeed. 

That's a no brainer. 

And ahead in every conceivable human development indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hexagonsnow

TaiShang said:


> Pilgrims in China's Tibet


Too impressive pics!Hard enviroment for the people live there!but they are tough ,too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hexagonsnow

pak_pak_pakkak said:


> 78 countries in this world has higher per capita income than China.


Right!so what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## steelseries779

GDP per capital expected to reach $8,600 USD per capital 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

Jlaw said:


> india spend too much on their military hoping to achieve domination of her neighbours with guns. They should spend more on refining their democracy, nourishing their children, providing basic healthcare for the Dalits.
> 
> Spending on military and space exploration is useless for them because there isn't anything new that they bring to science.


If you think spending less than 2 percent of gdp on defence is too much....then you should have a look at yours and that of uncle SAM's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abotani

45'22' said:


> If you think spending less than 2 percent of gdp on defence is too much....then you should have a look at yours and that of uncle SAM's


Umm..Unkil Sammy and the rest can afford to spend it.Not a country with sub saharan levels of economic credentials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Abotani said:


> Umm..Unkil Sammy and the rest can afford to spend it.Not a country with sub saharan levels of economic credentials.


We do not spend bc we love to rather bc we have to.....we still spend d lowst in.d.region
And this shouldnt come from a Pakistani who tend to spend more than India with simillar poverty levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

45'22' said:


> If you think spending less than 2 percent of gdp on defence is too much....then you should have a look at yours and that of uncle SAM's


US can loan the $ from all world,can you?china uesed to be poor,ao force on the construction .when we have money ,we can support a huge military ,can you?Each country have primary problem and secondary ,the primary for india is about economic,no the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abotani

45'22' said:


> We do not spend bc we love to rather bc we have to.....we still spend d lowst in.d.region
> And this shouldnt come from a Pakistani who tend to spend more than India with simillar poverty levels


LOL.This come from a person who has seen India because my people are forced to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Icewolf said:


> Meanwhile India still being ruled by Italians posing as gandhis  :lol


When ?  India does not allow dual citizenship!


----------



## 45'22'

hexagonsnow said:


> US can loan the $ from all world,can you?china uesed to be poor,ao force on the construction .when we have money ,we can support a huge military ,can you?Each country have primary problem and secondary ,the primary for india is about economic,no the military.


The amount which is spent on poverty alleviation supercedes the defence spending by a vast difference....
Believe me....its the lowest ....it cant get any.lower when u have an eastern.neighbour which has a bullying attitude


----------



## Place Of Space

hexagonsnow said:


> US can loan the $ from all world,can you?china uesed to be poor,ao force on the construction .when we have money ,we can support a huge military ,can you?Each country have primary problem and secondary ,the primary for india is about economic,no the military.



You don't know Inidan. In their minds, the whole south Asia continent is theirs. So their primary problem is still military, they need military to control Dawang, the Kashmir, Nagaland, Assam, Sikkim and Manipur. Indian don't has soft power to hold these area and nations, they have to get helps from military.
manipur stab down the town—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## P.K.

View of the courtyard for the Main Tibetan Temple where thousands gathered to listen to His Holiness the Dalai Lama's Jataka Tale teaching in Dharamsala, HP, India, on February 25, 2013. Photo/Tenzin Phuntsok/Namgyal Archive


*If Tibet is much richer than India then Why the hell these Tibetan prefer living in India !!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hexagonsnow

P.K. said:


> View of the courtyard for the Main Tibetan Temple where thousands gathered to listen to His Holiness the Dalai Lama's Jataka Tale teaching in Dharamsala, HP, India, on February 25, 2013. Photo/Tenzin Phuntsok/Namgyal Archive
> 
> 
> *If Tibet is much richer than India then Why the hell these Tibetan prefer living in India !!!!*


Dalai Lama，hehe，a slave owner, not surprise for china.He is a quiet clever guy try to get support from western ERO and US. indian also use this guy for querying Tibet question.Pls check this when we try to discuss economic index.



Place Of Space said:


> You don't know Inidan. In their minds, the whole south Asia continent is theirs. So their primary problem is still military, they need military to control Dawang, the Kashmir, Nagaland, Assam, Sikkim and Manipur. Indian don't has soft power to hold these area and nations, they have to get helps from military.
> manipur stab down the town—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看


I know that.I woder that the Hindu here never went to china before,I know a indian uncle，with kindness and respectful.Although he may disagree with your view,but he can narrate his view with tough and elegant.This is far more better than guys here. At least he stays in china for years,he know what happened in china,he may not agree with our minds,but he respect with achievement in china and he wants more Indians know the real china,hope india can rise sharply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

P.K. said:


> View of the courtyard for the Main Tibetan Temple where thousands gathered to listen to His Holiness the Dalai Lama's Jataka Tale teaching in Dharamsala, HP, India, on February 25, 2013. Photo/Tenzin Phuntsok/Namgyal Archive
> 
> 
> *If Tibet is much richer than India then Why the hell these Tibetan prefer living in India !!!!*



They are not living in India, they living on their own land, Dawang, Sikkim, part of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> LOL, indeed.
> 
> That's a no brainer.
> 
> *And ahead in every conceivable human development indicator.*


Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here? 

Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
India HDI for 2013 - 0.586

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor

0.586 > 0.569 

Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life 

I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

hexagonsnow said:


> Dalai Lama，hehe，a slave owner, not surprise for china.He is a quiet clever guy try to get support from western ERO and US. indian also use this guy for querying Tibet question.Pls check this when we try to discuss economic index.
> 
> 
> I know that.I woder that the Hindu here never went to china before,I know a indian uncle，with kindness and respectful.Although he may disagree with your view,but he can narrate his view with tough and elegant.This is far more better than guys here. At least he stays in china for years,he know what happened in china,he may not agree with our minds,but he respect with achievement in china and he wants more Indians know the real china,hope india can rise sharply.



You dream your hell enmey to agree with you. You'd better observe the forum firstly, then make posts with reserve.



Syama Ayas said:


> Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here?
> 
> Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
> India HDI for 2013 - 0.586
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor
> 
> 0.586 > 0.569
> 
> Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life
> 
> I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda



http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzk1MDQ0Njky.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

P.K. said:


> View of the courtyard for the Main Tibetan Temple where thousands gathered to listen to His Holiness the Dalai Lama's Jataka Tale teaching in Dharamsala, HP, India, on February 25, 2013. Photo/Tenzin Phuntsok/Namgyal Archive
> 
> 
> *If Tibet is much richer than India then Why the hell these Tibetan prefer living in India !!!!*


In India unlike Tibet, no Tibetan will come across posters like these

View attachment 142510

Translation-



> Farm Workers Needed: Tibetans Need Not Apply



View attachment 142511


Translation-



> Hotel Needs Help, Tibetans Need Not Apply



Seriously, a non-Tibetan putting up such posters in Tibetan lands, the bloody nerve

Source

Cable reference id: #08CHENGDU287

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

More than half the Tibetan population lives in India.


----------



## Place Of Space

P.K. said:


> Is New Delhi also part of Tibet as per Chinese Maps
> 
> 
> The point is why they are living in a foreign land when there own Homeland is so rich ?



Delhi was Delhi Sultan built, it's muslim's. Taj Mahal was Islamic building.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Place Of Space said:


> 30th Aug 2014, Ukhrul District, Manipur_HIGH—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看



How is the above video even remotely related to my post on HDI values? 

Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are you sure you have quoted the right post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> How is the above video even remotely related to my post on HDI values?
> 
> Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Are you sure you have quoted the right post?



Yes, I am sure. Indian have not bad HDI values, the northeast local nations like Assamese, Sikkimese, Manipurese, Tibetan is lower than hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gauss

India really has got much wrong. Except the southern indian states there doesnt exist the idea that the whole society has to do it together. The effort for progress has to be made by all and the prosperity has to be shared by all. But much of india still think in terms of classes. for them prosperity is the prerogative of upper classes while the lower classes will keep cleaning sewers for ever. pakistan is similar as well.


----------



## P.K.

Place Of Space said:


> Delhi was Delhi Sultan built, it's muslim's. Taj Mahal was Islamic building.


Delhi was known as Indraprastha for last 4000 years.

Not a single thing was Muslim in India 1500 years ago.

Uighur Province belongs to Muslims so, is it or is it not a part of China ?


----------



## Place Of Space

P.K. said:


> Delhi was known as Indraprastha for last 4000 years.
> 
> Not a single thing was Muslim in India 1500 years ago.
> 
> Uighur Province belongs to Muslims so, is it or is it not a part of China ?



We don't know what Indraprastha, the Delhi Sultan is well-known, then the Islamic Mughul Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## P.K.

Place Of Space said:


> We don't know what Indraprastha, the Delhi Sultan is well-known, then the Islamic Mughul Empire.


O.K we don't know What China


----------



## AndrewJin

Why should we compare Tibet to India?
Tibetan's life expectancy is higher than Indian's although it is one of the lowest in China.
But they live on plateaus of 3000-5000m above the sea level!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> Why should we compare Tibet to India?
> Tibetan's life expectancy is higher than Indian's although it is one of the lowest in China.
> But they live on plateaus of 3000-5000m above the sea level!


Didnt get their mind ,just nonthing to say.Indians awalys indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

indian is so indian these days!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Echo_419 said:


> The obsession continues


as you guys did every time its your medicine bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Ummm.People who have been to Xizang love there so much.
It is said that Xizang is very good,although lack of oxygen.Many Tibetan Children learn in Sichuan province,some have told me that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ito said:


> More than half the Tibetan population lives in India.



This is bull shit.


----------



## ito

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is bull shit.



Whether that is bull shit is different debate. What matters is majority of Tibetans are unhappy with China.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ito said:


> Whether that is bull shit is different debate. What matters is majority of Tibetans are unhappy with China.



No doubt they are. But don't bring bull shit made up stats to convey your points. 

Also, a lot of Kashmiris are upset as well, but does this mean we let Kashmir go? Hell, NO! 

We did a mistake by letting Punjab, Sindh, Balochistan go. What if some right wing Muslims were demanding a separate state? What if even a majority were demanding? I don't think you just break apart countries for a minority of a population. The divorce is almost always brutal. 

Some of the muslim leader at Independence had a legitimate demand for proportional representation. To me, it was a fair point. If we can give proportional representation, and reserve seats for SC/ST/OBC in the Parliament, State Assemblies, and Educational Institutes, I find no reason to reject Muslims to be among them as well. 

Then perhaps our country would have not been divided. 

Also, one thing that I request Indians is to NOT troll back Chinese members here, by showing rejection of Tibet as a part of China, or by replying in kind. 

Someone has to stop the animity, which to me is useless, and undesirable.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

ito said:


> Whether that is bull shit is different debate. What matters is majority of Tibetans are unhappy with China.


I was unhappy with our gov years before.But it didnt mean that I live poorer than Indian-.-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

Chinese Bamboo said:


> I was unhappy with our gov years before.But it didnt mean that I live poorer than Indian-.-



Money doesn't motivate beyond a point, and certainly it doesn't motivate all.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

ito said:


> Money doesn't motivate beyond a point, and certainly it doesn't motivate all.


Tea,money,relaxed life,a good house,happy family,no unhappiness,good friends,beautiful scenery near home→fine
Any other means(like democracy,wars,military) are just methods,not purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

dy1022 said:


> indian is so indian these days!!!


come again ?



Chinese Bamboo said:


> I was unhappy with our gov years before.But it didnt mean that I live poorer than Indian-.-


Doesn't mean that you lived any richer as well. Ohh the beauty of communism, right there. Have you read Das Kapital ?


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Tea,money,relaxed life,a good house,happy family,no unhappiness,good friends,beautiful scenery near home→fine
> Any other means(like democracy,wars,military) are just methods,not purpose.


Save it, Miss Bamboo.
Demon-crazy is the only thing they have, let them brag and live in delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHN Bamboo

nForce said:


> come again ?
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean that you lived any richer as well. Ohh the beauty of communism, right there. Have you read Das Kapital ?


China's middle class family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Chinese Bamboo said:


> China's middle class family.


Couldnt understand.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> Save it, Miss Bamboo.
> Demon-crazy is the only thing they have, let them brag and live in delusion.


Ha..I am just saying what Chinese care most.;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

AndrewJin said:


> Save it, Miss Bamboo.
> Demon-crazy is the only thing they have, let them brag and live in delusion.


Who is bragging about anything ? You tell me ? We have our own problems. We have our own issues. We have our own aspirations. We are trying to make the best out of our circumstances. We know about our reality as well and we do recognize the fact that China is a step ahead of us in this. That does not mean we have ceased to exist here and we have some pretty strong dynamics going on here.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

“Doesn't mean that you lived any richer as well. ”
“Have you read Das Kapital ?”
I am sorry I dont,I like comic and novel.T_TAnd some ancient Chinese book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Chinese Bamboo said:


> “Doesn't mean that you lived any richer as well. ”
> “Have you read Das Kapital ?”
> I am sorry I dont,I like comic and novel.T_TAnd some ancient Chinese book.


You need to know how to quote. But before thatr, you should not be talking about things that you hardly comprehend. Kapish ?


----------



## CHN Bamboo

nForce said:


> You need to know how to quote. But before thatr, you should not be talking about things that you hardly comprehend. Kapish ?


But I am not talking about Kapish?And what u mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Chinese Bamboo said:


> But I am not talking about Kapish?And what u mean?


Ohh this is going nowhere..Okay, let me try this one more time, "What are you talking about ?"


----------



## Place Of Space

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Ummm.People who have been to Xizang love there so much.
> It is said that Xizang is very good,although lack of oxygen.Many Tibetan Children learn in Sichuan province,some have told me that.



That's correct. Tibet is a tourism paradise, open up to the whole earth , while the Dawang is blocked by Indian govt. Manipur, Assam, Kashmir like black hell after the Indian invasion these years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

Tibet is not China...Period!!


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> That's correct. Tibet is a tourism paradise, open up to the whole earth , while the Dawang is blocked by Indian govt. Manipur, Assam, Kashmir like black hell after the Indian invasion these years.


By the same logic, Tibet is occupied by China. period.


----------



## scorpionx

Place Of Space said:


> That's correct. Tibet is a tourism paradise, open up to the whole earth , while the Dawang is blocked by Indian govt. Manipur, Assam, Kashmir like black hell after the Indian invasion these years.


How do you know? Tawang is open for everybody in the world. Please feel free to visit and enjoy any time,

International Tourism Mart Begins in Tawang, 
Arunachal Pradesh


----------



## Echo_419

Imran Khan said:


> as you guys did every time its your medicine bro .




Hamara alag hai



Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
> _
> _
> @Roybot
> @gslv mk3
> @Rain Man
> your opinions?



Couldn't had said of better myself man 
So tgs point where exactly is the money going


----------



## Imran Khan

Echo_419 said:


> Hamara alag hai
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't had said of better myself man
> So tgs point where exactly is the money going


yehi tareeka hai tumhara bhi humary is city ki GDP us mulk se ziada hai etc remember ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> By the same logic, Tibet is occupied by China. period.



That's Buddhism thing, you don't know, the Hindustani. Tibetan buddhism and Han buddhism represents two part of the religion and how they combined together 800 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Place Of Space said:


> That's correct. Tibet is a tourism paradise, open up to the whole earth , while the Dawang is blocked by Indian govt. Manipur, Assam, Kashmir like black hell after the Indian invasion these years.



Your GK is really amazing



Syama Ayas said:


> Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here?
> 
> Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
> India HDI for 2013 - 0.586
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor
> 
> 0.586 > 0.569
> 
> Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life
> 
> I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda



You are using to much facts 


hexagonsnow said:


> Didnt get their mind ,just nonthing to say.Indians awalys indians.


Lol,one if your own has started this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> That's Buddhism thing, you don't know, the Hindustani. Tibetan buddhism and Han buddhism represents two part of the religion and how they combined together 800 years ago.


So Buddhism is what defines China, yes ? We agree upon that ?


----------



## Echo_419

Imran Khan said:


> yehi tareeka hai tumhara bhi humary is city ki GDP us mulk se ziada hai etc remember ?



Mera MATLAB hai ham lake dushman hai toh ham ek dusre me saath aisa large hai


----------



## Place Of Space

scorpionx said:


> How do you know? Tawang is open for everybody in the world. Please feel free to visit and enjoy any time,
> 
> International Tourism Mart Begins in Tawang,
> Arunachal Pradesh



It's illeggal province established by Indian.



nForce said:


> So Buddhism is what defines China, yes ? We agree upon that ?



Not fully correct, that what happened 800 years ago naturally. Times fly, the whole world become more and more secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Not fully correct, that what happened 800 years ago naturally. Times fly, the whole world become more and more secular.



So why are you using the Buddhism card here ?


----------



## Place Of Space

Echo_419 said:


> Your GK is really amazing
> 
> 
> 
> You are using to much facts
> 
> Lol,one if your own has started this thread



Tibetan protest in Dawang. 
2013年3月达旺人抗议反对位于达旺的 Mega 大坝—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Place Of Space said:


> It's illeggal province established by Indian.


If it is illegal, sir then why Chou En Lai proposed to exchange Aksai China with Arunachal Pradesh back in the 50's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

scorpionx said:


> If it is illegal, then why Chou En Lai proposed to exchange Aksai China with Arunachal Pradesh back in the 50's?



What you said "province" was set up in 1980's.



nForce said:


> So why are you using the Buddhism card here ?



That's the history. Like Mughul Empire, Delhi Sultan were Islamic country, that how the country did run. Indian robbed the nation from Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> That's the history. Like Mughul Empire, Delhi Sultan were Islamic country, that how the country did run. Indian robbed the nation from Muslims.



By that logic, you should release the Uyghurs from their misery ? Makes sense ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> By that logic, you should release the Uyghurs from their misery ? Makes sense ?



The Mughul Empire was the central government. Governed all those subject in the territory.
Han, Uyghurs, Mongol, Sibo lived mixed-community under China central govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Place Of Space said:


> What you said "province" was set up in 1980's.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the history. Like Mughul Empire, Delhi Sultan were Islamic country, that how the country did run. Indian robbed the nation from Muslims.



Don't try to convince them, please. Bro. Someone here just has a very weak connection between brain and mouth.

It's good that they don't accept the facts and reasons. We just have no need to provide anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

jkroo said:


> Don't try to convince them, please. Bro. Someone here just has a very weak connection between brain and mouth.
> 
> It's good that they don't accept the facts and reasons. We just have no need to provide anything.



I don't convince them anything. I let you know how the Assamese, Manipurese, Tibetan living in the hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> The Mughul Empire was the central government. Governed all those subject in the territory.
> Han, Uyghurs, Mongol, Sibo lived mixed-community under China central govt.



At this point, you need to question yourself, do you think you really know about Indian history ? Thats one. Ask me nicely and I will tell you your mistake there. I have nothing against the Chinese in general.

Secondly, Chinese central govt. ? The Uygurs have been living there from much before there was the concept of a 'central govt'.


----------



## scorpionx

Place Of Space said:


> What you said "province" was set up in 1980's.


Which province was set up in 1980's?



> That's the history. Like Mughul Empire, Delhi Sultan were Islamic country, that how the country did run. Indian robbed the nation from Muslims.



Indians are called 'Indians' for their thousands of years association with "anything beyond Indus" by the Persians and the Greeks; And now they robbed the nation from Muslims who set foot at around 700 AD in the region!! I am happily withdrawing from this thread. Better to sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Save it, Miss Bamboo.
> Demon-crazy is the only thing they have, let them brag and live in delusion.



Lol,you amaze me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Place Of Space said:


> I don't convince them anything. I let you know how the Assamese, Manipurese, Tibetan living in the hell.



We all know this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> At this point, you need to question yourself, do you think you really know about Indian history ? Thats one. Ask me nicely and I will tell you your mistake there. I have nothing against the Chinese in general.
> 
> Secondly, Chinese central govt. ? The Uygurs have been living there from much before there was the concept of a 'central govt'.



Indian have to read other nations' historical book to learn its own ancient history. You can't pretend to be expert.

I also have nothing against the Indian. The Indian govt done things too aggressively and violently. I advise those so called "tribes" act "*non-violent resistance*" like the Indian did to beg British leave.



jkroo said:


> We all know this.



Really, why not to post early? I just know these videos recently. Do you have anything more? Share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Indian have to read other nations' historical book to learn its own ancient history. You can't pretend to be expert.
> 
> I also have nothing against the Indian. The Indian govt done things too aggressively and violently. I advise those so called "tribes" act "*non-violent resistance*" like the Indian did to beg British leave.


There you have the person advising others trying to act like an expert in the same breath. What do you understand about Non cooperation movement ? Civil disobedience movement ? What does "Simon go back" mean to you ? Who is Bhagat Singh ? Who is Khudiram ?

Finally, if the Chinese get to lay a claim on territories, using the Buddhist card, then why not the Uygurs, using the Mulism card ? Charity begins at home ? Chop chop..


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> There you have the person advising others trying to act like an expert in the same breath. What do you understand about Non cooperation movement ? Civil disobedience movement ? What does "Simon go back" mean to you ? Who is Bhagat Singh ? Who is Khudiram ?
> 
> Finally, if the Chinese get to lay a claim on territories, using the Buddhist card, then why not the Uygurs, using the Mulism card ? Charity begins at home ? Chop chop..



China is not democracy nation, we don't play that games. The former ancient Chinese dynasties used power to conqurered them.

Democratic India should give freedom to Kashmir, Manipur, ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> China is not democracy nation, we don't play that games. The former ancient Chinese dynasties used power to conqurered them.
> 
> Democratic India should give freedom to Kashmir, Manipur, ....



Now this is sound logic right there. You are right because you can do it wrong and I am wrong because I do it right ?
Man.. I should buy you a beer someday.

BTW, @Place Of Space , how do you know that you have not been talking to a Manipuri all the time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> Now this is sound logic right there. You are right because you can do it wrong and I am wrong because I do it right ?



You mean this is democratic India do it right?
30th Aug 2014, Ukhrul District, Manipur_HIGH—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Why not to give them an indepencence referendum like other democratic nations do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> You mean this is democratic India do it right?
> 30th Aug 2014, Ukhrul District, Manipur_HIGH—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
> 
> Why not to give them an indepencence referendum like other democratic nations do.



And what exactly makes you think democracy means referendum for every tom dick and harry round the corner ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> And what exactly makes you think democracy means referendum for every tom dick and harry round the corner ?



Whats a democracy if they don't have the basic rights?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Whats a democracy if they don't have the basic rights?


What in your opinion are the basic rights ? Also, how do the basic right of X takes priority over Y ?

Is it not violation of basic rights, if the people dont get to decide that by means of agreeing to a majority ? If that is the case, then why are you living in your country! There the politburo decides for everything. When did they ask *you *what do you want ?
It's mildly amusing to see a citizen of anon-democratic country, blowing the trumpet of democracy.
Is it not about Buddhism any more ? And it's 800 years history ? You guys should join Nepal then. I'm yet to get an answer on why the Uyghurs are still being restrained by China, following your logic.


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> What in your opinion are the basic rights ? Also, how do the basic right of X takes priority over Y ?
> 
> Is it not violation of basic rights, if the people dont get to decide that by means of agreeing to a majority ? If that is the case, then why are you living in your country! There the politburo decides for everything. When did they ask *you *what do you want ?
> It's mildly amusing to see a citizen of anon-democratic country, blowing the trumpet of democracy.
> Is it not about Buddhism any more ? And it's 800 years history ? You guys should join Nepal then. I'm yet to get an answer on why the Uyghurs are still being restrained by China, following your logic.



They don't want to be under Indian occupation, they are begging the Indian get out, that's their basic right. British gave freedom to Indian, why the Indian can't give freedom to those "tribes", you guys describe. 
That's not fully about Buddhism, conqurer, royal marriage, culture exchanges. That's the all aspects worked together in ancientry, time is the catalyzer, historical memorary. It is 800 years, the Dalai Lama even can't deny it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> They don't want to be under Indian occupation, they are begging the Indian get out, that's their basic right. British gave freedom to Indian, why the Indian can't give freedom to those "tribes", you guys describe.
> That's not fully about Buddhism, conqurer, royal marriage, culture exchanges. That's the all aspects worked together in ancientry, time is the catalyzer, historical memorary. It is 800 years, the Dalai Lama even can't deny it.



It seems, you took the consensus already ? Let me see the verdict. Also, did you take a similar consensus in Tibet or among the Uyghurs, before that ?
Also, tell me, how does joining China translate as getting freedom ? Last time I checked, you cannot even get to cast your vote.

And now the scope broadens from Buddhism ? 5 posts back, that was not the case. So, what defines a nation ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> It seems, you took the consensus already ? Let me see the verdict. Also, did you take a similar consensus in Tibet or among the Uyghurs, before that ?
> Also, tell me, how does joining China translate as getting freedom ? Last time I checked, you cannot even get to cast your vote.
> 
> And now the scope broadens from Buddhism ? 5 posts back, that was not the case. So, what defines a nation ?



Consensus? It's what India govt should do. All right, just take the independence referendum in those areas, that's democratic nations' game. As to your logic, the Indian govt with democratic mask has rights of dictatorial occupation.

"And now the scope broadens from Buddhism ?“
That's the all aspects worked together I said. (PS And note that's in ancientry I meant, nowadays China govt fullfil multi-culture policy. I don't know it's right or wrong. But so far, in Tibet it's sucessful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Consensus? It's what India govt should do. All right, just take the independence referendum in those areas, that's democratic nations' game. As to your logic, the Indian govt with democratic mask has rights of dictatorial occupation.


And why should India govt. do it ? To appease some random Chinese guy ?


> "And now the scope broadens from Buddhism ?“
> That's the all aspects worked together I said.



How do the Uyghurs fit in ? Not Buddhist.


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> And why should India govt. do it ? To appease some random Chinese guy ?
> 
> 
> How do the Uyghurs fit in ? Not Buddhist.



Why shoudln't the India govt do it? The Indian govt is torturing those poor Manipurese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Why shoudln't the India govt do it? The Indian govt is torturing those poor Manipurese.


The chinese govt is torturing the Tibetans and the Uyghurs. Why shouldnt Chinese govt do it ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> The chinese govt is torturing the Tibetans and the Uyghurs. Why shouldnt Chinese govt do it ?



Tour to Tibet, the Inidans are like pitiful beggers. Next time remind me, I show you an video some Indian toured in Tibet. There has their dream living standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Tour to Tibet, the Inidans are like pitiful beggers. Next time remind me, I show you an video some Indian toured in Tibet. There has their dream living standard.



Have you ever been to Imphal ? BTW, by that logic, you should join Japan or South Korea.
Go a little inland and the Chinese look no better than any beggar elsewhere.


----------



## dlclong

nForce said:


> This is Tibet ? When is the referendum there ?


what the fuxk,,Indians are a mouthful of lies!，this is in Nepal, not China，u should know This is not the Chinese police or military clothing, and you need to know, Chinese police never use this "Indian style" baton

@waz @Hu Songshan This guy, publishing false information, deceitful

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Misay

Echo_419 said:


> The obsession continues
> 
> 
> How cute.I have never really witnessed a Chinese feel good session before
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get a kick from showing us in poor light ?
> I am really interested to hear your answer, of all the Chinese posters here you insist that Chinese here ignore the Indians & yet everyday you are creating new threads for us


A fool not willing to accept the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

Oh,news!Who said indian is poor?Ahead of PM Modi's US visit, govt clears multi-billion dollar deal for military helicopters with Boeing.Ahead of PM Modi's US visit, govt clears multi-billion dollar deal for military helicopters with Boeing - The Times of India



Echo_419 said:


> Your GK is really amazing
> 
> 
> 
> You are using to much facts
> 
> Lol,one if your own has started this thread


No meaningful troll,just like quarrel,even in such fact,I can not hear any reasonable voice in indian.Pls dont worry about china,It will collapse soon and indian will rise becme superpower.Enjoy your democracy and free election.Also the rich indian,at least I cant think about another country who can spend multi-billions $ for the military helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

hexagonsnow said:


> Oh,news!Who said indian is poor?Ahead of PM Modi's US visit, govt clears multi-billion dollar deal for military helicopters with Boeing.Ahead of PM Modi's US visit, govt clears multi-billion dollar deal for military helicopters with Boeing - The Times of India
> 
> 
> No meaningful troll,just like quarrel,even in such fact,I can not hear any reasonable voice in indian.Pls dont worry about china,It will collapse soon and indian will rise becme superpower.Enjoy your democracy and free election.Also the rich indian,at least I cant think about another country who can spend multi-billions $ for the military helicopters.



Online Tuition Teacher | Home Tuition | Private eTuitions - Vedantu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Why should we compare Tibet to India?
> Tibetan's life expectancy is higher than Indian's although it is one of the lowest in China.
> But they live on plateaus of 3000-5000m above the sea level!



Add to that other indicators such as infant mortality, access to clean water and other basic hygiene.

Tibet is ahead of India in all these. Like you said, perhaps it is better to compare Tibet with another place that is more in league with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*The first train of 2015 winter travel in Tibet arrives at Lhasa on September 16*
2015-09-18

At 18:48 pm, September 16, 2015, with the train slowly entering into Lhasa Railway Station, the first 600 more travelers of 2015 winter travel in Tibet arrives at Lhasa. It marks the beginning of this year’s winter travel activities in Tibet.






Photo shows that the train is entering into Lhasa Railway Station.[Photo/Wu Yuren]






Photo shows that tourists are taking photos right before the train at Lhasa Railway Station.[Photo/Wu Yuren]

At 18:48 pm, September 16, 2015, with the train slowly entering into Lhasa Railway Station, the first 600 more travelers of 2015 winter travel in Tibet arrives at Lhasa. It marks the beginning of this year’s winter travel activities in Tibet.

The trip of winter travel in Tibet is co-launched by Tibet Taikang Travel Agency and travel agencies in Zhejiang Province and Gansu Province. This train departs from Golmud city in Qinghai Province, and its terminal station is Lhasa. The whole trip will last for 14 days, and tourists will have a three-day sightseeing in Lhasa.






Photo shows that Tibetan people are dancing to welcome the guests from somewhere far away.[Photo/Wu Yuren]






Photo shows that the two oldest people, 80-year-old Shao Naner and 81-year-old Zhu Xingzong.[Photo/Wu Yuren]

In order to further promote the development of off-season travel in Tibet, Tibet will market off-season travels and featured tourism products, as well as special train tourism activities.

Tsering Droma says that in recent years, as traffic conditions in Tibet are more convenient and tourism facilities is more perfect, the number of customers who travel in Tibet at summer or winter is increasing year by year as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

rott said:


> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @Place Of Space
> If I were you, I would avoid these baboons. They are full of deceit and lies. They will hit you below the belt just to get their lies across.



I personally do not take them seriously, hence, never get involved in personal debate -- except a few reasonable ones. 

I would advice other members on this.

Just ignore them and they will eventually leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

rott said:


> @AndrewJin @TaiShang @Place Of Space
> If I were you, I would avoid these *baboons*. They are full of deceit and lies. They will hit you below the belt just to get their lies across.





dy1022 said:


> indian is so indian these days!!!





Place Of Space said:


> The Mughul Empire was the central government. Governed all those subject in the territory.
> Han, Uyghurs, Mongol, Sibo lived mixed-community under China central govt.





jkroo said:


> Don't try to convince them, please. Bro. *Someone here just has a very weak connection between brain and mouth.*
> 
> It's good that they don't accept the facts and reasons. We just have no need to provide anything.





dlclong said:


> what the fuxk,,*Indians are a mouthful of lies!*，this is in Nepal, not China，u should know This is not the Chinese police or military clothing, and you need to know, Chinese police never use this "Indian style" baton
> 
> @waz @Hu Songshan This guy, publishing false information, deceitful





Misay said:


> A fool not willing to accept the reality.





hexagonsnow said:


> Didnt get their mind ,just nonthing to say.Indians awalys indians.





Place Of Space said:


> Indian can live for 1000 years, Indian can't die. None Indian died in 1967-1977.
> Cheerz this cup of Ganges water.





Place Of Space said:


> Already proven what? Cheerz this cup of Ganges water
> View attachment 259489





TaiShang said:


> 转山是藏族人表示虔诚的一种方式。他们相信徒步围着神山绕行可以洗清一生罪孽。心怀信仰、敬畏自然，虔诚的藏民离开世俗的现实生活，走入荒野自由穿行，历经磨难后回到出发地。途中经历的艰险丝毫不能吓退生生世世围绕卡瓦格博转经的藏民，因为在他们看来，苦难和折磨正是他们延续着朝圣之路前行的理由。 杨帆/摄





haviZsultan said:


> I don't have anything against ordinary hindus or any other religion. But less than a year after India was born Gandhi was killed by an RSS man. Indias refusal to end its biases rooted in 1947 partition (muslims killed hindus too and to say this i a being as neutral as i can) and its operations supporting fanatical elements like Operation Polo have resulted in the ghetto-ization of specific communities.It has also found itself difficult to act against people who have attacked minorities like the RSS example I gave
> 
> Secularism may be a concept proposed and heavily advocated by Gandhi but a lot of Indians simply do not believe in its benefits. Meanwhile muslims are cringing under Modi rule.





Jlaw said:


> Indian PM is a terrorist. Fact.





AndrewJin said:


> Could u brief on GDP of India's main cities and the number of retail sales?
> I have tagged u many times.





Place Of Space said:


> In the international HDI map, the India is colored red, in the Indian govt one, all are green. Classic Indian govt statistics implementation. *Ganges water here.*


@Hu Songshan


----------



## nForce

dlclong said:


> what the fuxk,,Indians are a mouthful of lies!，this is in Nepal, not China，u should know This is not the Chinese police or military clothing, and you need to know, Chinese police never use this "Indian style" baton
> 
> @waz @Hu Songshan This guy, publishing false information, deceitful



1. How do you know ? Looks like Chinese riot police or army to me. The place where I got the image was talking about Tibet only and not Nepal.

2. There is a Tibetan genocide case and are you denying that ? There were a lot of other pictures too, way too gory and definitely of Tibet. I am sure you can look them up ? Or do I have to give links to you ?


----------



## TaiShang

*Summer Religious Ceremonies Held in China's Tibet*
2015-09-19





Monks attend a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18. 






People watch a performance during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18.






Monks perform during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18. 






Monks watch a performance during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18. 






Monks attend a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18. 






Two buffoons perform during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 17, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18.






Actors perform during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18.






Actors perform during a religious ceremony at the Tashilunpo Monastery in Xigaze, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Sept. 18, 2015. Summer religious ceremonies were held at the monastery from Sept. 16 to 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

Because Tibet is under the good administration of China, if it's india that is ruling then I expect a sub-saharan africa like condition for Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

opruh said:


> Because Tibet is under the good administration of China, if it's india that is ruling then I expect a sub-saharan africa like condition for Tibet.



Always truthful and direct, my friend. 

No time to lose for political correctness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hexagonsnow

opruh said:


> Because Tibet is under the good administration of China, if it's india that is ruling then I expect a sub-saharan africa like condition for Tibet.


DONT tell them the true,they always find the excuse for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

ito said:


> Whether that is bull shit is different debate. What matters is majority of Tibetans are unhappy with China.


How do you know about that ?



nForce said:


> 1. How do you know ? Looks like Chinese riot police or army to me. The place where I got the image was talking about Tibet only and not Nepal.
> 
> 2. There is a Tibetan genocide case and are you denying that ? There were a lot of other pictures too, way too gory and definitely of Tibet. I am sure you can look them up ? Or do I have to give links to you ?


1 .It is not Chinese CAPF/police/military obviously. We do not have such uniform. 

2. What genocide case ? Please elaborate it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Kyle Sun said:


> 1 .It is not Chinese CAPF/police/military obviously. We do not have such uniform.
> 
> 2. What genocide case ? Please elaborate it .



Seems like we are going totally out of context here. But, here goes.

Genocide in the 20th Century: Massacres in Tibet: 1966-76


----------



## TaiShang

According to the fake Indian statistics provided above about 1 million died in China's Tibet between 1949-70.

In India, this happens every year. About 2 million kids die in India, which what massacre really means:

Almost 5,000 Indian Children Die Daily - India Real Time - WSJ

That's why we ask "why Tibet is much richer than India?"

Tibet's level of social-economic development cannot be compared to a social disaster called India in a meaningful way hence Indians resort to derail the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

nForce said:


> Seems like we are going totally out of context here. But, here goes.
> 
> Genocide in the 20th Century: Massacres in Tibet: 1966-76


Oh come on man

1966~1976 is culture revolution . 

Many people died not only tibet people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Kyle Sun said:


> Oh come on man
> 
> 1966~1976 is culture revolution .
> 
> Many people died not only tibet people.


As I said, its a topic, I intend not to go into. As a matter of fact, that topic would not even have come up had I not been forced into replying some troll posts. Things happen, agitations and rebellions take place, it's a fact and every country has it's bags and baggages. So, no one is holier in that aspect.
Better we leave it at that.


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Indian can live for 1000 years, Indian can't die. None Indian died in 1967-1977.
> Cheerz this cup of Ganges water.


Why do you have to use India as a template to justify yourself now ?
Uyghurs are not Buddhists ? Why are they not a separate country ?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

opruh said:


> Because Tibet is under the good administration of China, if it's india that is ruling then I expect a sub-saharan africa like condition for Tibet.


Irony is that India's HDI is greater than Tibet HDI, despite CCP administration


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> Why do you have to use India as a template to justify yourself now ?
> Uyghurs are not Buddhists ? Why are they not a separate country ?



Uyghurs what? Uyghurs is the first group support China govt punish the Indian.


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Uyghurs what? Uyghurs is the first group support China govt punish the Indian.


It's you who in the first place said Buddhism is the identifier for your country. (Even though China says it is communist)
So,
Uyghurs are not Buddhists ? Why are they not a separate country ?


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> It's you who in the first place said Buddhism is the identifier for your country. (Even though China says it is communist)
> So,
> Uyghurs are not Buddhists ? Why are they not a separate country ?



Hell, when did I say it (*edi*t:Buddhism is the identifier for your country ), In The First Place? Indian don't feel shame of lying.
And by the way, Han Buddhism and Tibetan Buddhism represents two parts of Buddhism, which is a statement by a Tibetan Buddhism professor I once watched.


----------



## badguy2000

nForce said:


> Seems like we are going totally out of context here. But, here goes.
> 
> Genocide in the 20th Century: Massacres in Tibet: 1966-76



what a a miracle it would be that Tibetan population doubled from 1M to 2M during 1950-1980,had such a genocide existed.

BTW,
Before PLA liberated Tibet, Tibetan population has kept decreasing from 4M duirng 8th century to 1M in 1950.
it was just after PLA liberated tibet, that Tibetan population there started increasing.

Now, the Tibetan polulation in Tibet autonoumous region is about 3M.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> According to the fake Indian statistics provided above about 1 million died in China's Tibet between 1949-70.


Since when did "The Tibetan Post" become Indian? 



> In India, this happens every year. About 2 million kids die in India, which what massacre really means:
> 
> Almost 5,000 Indian Children Die Daily - India Real Time - WSJ



First the word massacre means:



> *Full Definition of MASSACRE*
> 1
> *:* the act or an instance of killing a number of usually helpless or unresisting human beings under circumstances of atrocity or cruelty
> 2
> *:* a cruel or wanton murder
> 3
> *:* a wholesale slaughter of animals
> 4
> *:* an act of complete destruction <the author's _massacre_ of traditional federalist presuppositions — R. G. McCloskey>



Massacre | Definition of massacre by Merriam-Webster

Going by your definition, the Great Leap famine which caused nearly 35 million deaths is also a CCP created "_massacre_"

Second,
The 2013 statistics for child mortality in India
Upper bound - 1.4 million
Lower bound -1.2 million

This is natural considering India has 350 million children about 100 million more than China

Now despite having such lower number Chinese "_massacre_" of under five children is poor.
Upper bound - 270,000
Lower bound -200,000
http://www.unicef.org/media/files/Levels_and_Trends_in_Child_Mortality_2014.pdf



> That's why we ask "why Tibet is much richer than India?"


You ask so because of innate Intellectually dishonesty to mask CCP's economic exploitation of Tibet's natural resources at the cost of its natural residents.

Similar to European colonial exploitation of African colonies.

Its has been already proven, Tibet's economic output is not befitting its population in the below post.



Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
> _
> _
> @Roybot
> @gslv mk3
> @Rain Man
> your opinions?





> Tibet's level of social-economic development cannot be compared to a social disaster called India in a meaningful way hence Indians resort to derail the question.



Its is already proven India HDI is already greater then Tibet's HDI in the below post, so either you have reading comprehension problems or simply spreading redundant lies 



Syama Ayas said:


> Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here?
> 
> Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
> India HDI for 2013 - 0.586
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor
> 
> 0.586 > 0.569
> 
> Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life
> 
> I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda


----------



## TaiShang

Indian massacre of its own population through corrupt, inept and nepotist policies is an ongoing phenomenon and that's exactly why it is level of social development is way below Sub-Saharan Africa. 

Tibet, on the other hand, has been progressing with people's life being improved through scientific development.


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP
> 
> according to the data, the richest state in India is Delhi and its GDP per capita is around $3000.
> 
> For Indian Himalayan states which are near Tibet, the GDP per capita are just hundreds of dollar.
> 
> ***
> 
> "Tibet is the among the poorest province in China in terms of GPD per capita. But even that figure has been uphold artificially through external effort. Majority of Tibet's 3 million residents (0.2% of China's population) are devoted buddhist, who spend majority of their time praying and pilgrimage and generate little economic output. To mitigate this problem, the CPC has ordered all other province to spend 0.1% of their GDP to assist Tibet every year. This amounts to huge amount of money flowing into Tibet every year. Those money are mostly spent on infrastructure and education.
> 
> In Tibet, the education is free from kinder-garden all the way to the University level. On average each resident in Tibet receive additional subsidy of 6000 US dollar per year from the national budget. The average salaries in Tibet is one of the highest in all of Chinese provinces. With China getting richer day by day, huge amount of investment and wealth are pouring into the area. So the gap between Tibet and India is only going to become wider in the near future."



Comparing a country with 314 Million Population with a country with 1.25 Billion.... speaks volume of the OPs education level...and His very very very very high IQ


----------



## TaiShang

***

*Geothermal Energy Powers Tibet*

Geothermal power, heat energy below the earth's surface, is an indispensable source of power to the Tibet Autonomous Region in Southwest China.

Located at the foot of Nyenchen Tanglha Mountain near Lhasa, Yangbajing power station, China's largest geothermal electricity generator, has been supplying power to the Tibetan capital and its surrounding areas for three decades.

Experts in water resources and electricity generation first discovered the rich geothermal resource in Yangbajing in 1975, and concluded that the hot energy could be tapped 300 meters underground. Then an exploration team from the Chinese Academy of Sciences dug the first well and successfully generated electricity.

Since 1977, a number of Chinese and foreign geothermal experts have come to Yangbajing and installed more powerful generators.

The United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and the Italian government sent technicians and financial resources to Yangbajing power station since July 1982, and with their help, the station was equipped with power generators with installed capacity of 10,000 kilowatts in total in 1985. The Chinese central government has also invested 230 million yuan into Yangbajing until 1990, building it into a station that provides as much as one third of electricity that Lhasa needs.

Lhasa relies on the Yangbajing geothermal station mostly during the winter when hydroelectricity stations don't work.

In 2000 the Japan International Cooperation Agency, a government body, also helped fund the power plant and worked out a plan to exploit geothermal energy deeper into the earth, which enables the power station to work for another 30 years.

Director of the Yangbajing thermal power station Jiao Zhengyi said the Tibet Autonomous Region is rich in geothermal resources but has difficulties in exploiting the power as they are in a remote location compared to other energy stations in China.

During the past five years, it has had an annual electricity output of more than 100 million kw/h. Today Yangbajing is still the largest geothermal power station in the world, with the installed capacity of 24,180 kilowatts.

***

*Lhasa Railway Station (Pictured in 2011)*








The central monitoring room at Lhasa Railway Station




The central monitoring room at Lhasa Railway Station




A train arrives at the station.




Staff at the train station help a Lama who suffers from disability problems.




A train attendant helps passengers take pictures.


----------



## nForce

Place Of Space said:


> Hell, when did I say it (*edi*t:Buddhism is the identifier for your country ), In The First Place? Indian don't feel shame of lying.
> And by the way, Han Buddhism and Tibetan Buddhism represents two parts of Buddhism, which is a statement by a Tibetan Buddhism professor I once watched.



Yeah ?



nForce said:


> By the same logic, Tibet is occupied by China. period.





Place Of Space said:


> That's Buddhism thing, you don't know, the Hindustani. Tibetan buddhism and Han buddhism represents two part of the religion and how they combined together 800 years ago.


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> Since when did "The Tibetan Post" become Indian?
> 
> 
> 
> First the word massacre means:
> 
> 
> 
> Massacre | Definition of massacre by Merriam-Webster
> 
> Going by your definition, the Great Leap famine which caused nearly 35 million deaths is also a CCP created "_massacre_"
> 
> Second,
> The 2013 statistics for child mortality in India
> Upper bound - 1.4 million
> Lower bound -1.2 million
> 
> This is natural considering India has 350 million children about 100 million more than China
> 
> Now despite having such lower number Chinese "_massacre_" of under five children is poor.
> Upper bound - 270,000
> Lower bound -200,000
> http://www.unicef.org/media/files/Levels_and_Trends_in_Child_Mortality_2014.pdf
> 
> 
> You ask so because of innate Intellectually dishonesty to mask CCP's economic exploitation of Tibet's natural resources at the cost of its natural residents.
> 
> Similar to European colonial exploitation of African colonies.
> 
> Its has been already proven, Tibet's economic output is not befitting its population in the below post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its is already proven India HDI is already greater then Tibet's HDI in the below post, so either you have reading comprehension problems or simply spreading redundant lies



Already proven what? Cheerz this cup of Ganges water  to improve Indian HDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

badguy2000 said:


> what a a miracle it would be that Tibetan population doubled from 1M to 2M during 1950-1980,had such a genocide existed.
> 
> BTW,
> Before PLA liberated Tibet, Tibetan population has kept decreasing from 4M duirng 8th century to 1M in 1950.
> it was just after PLA liberated tibet, that Tibetan population there started increasing.
> 
> Now, the Tibetan polulation in Tibet autonoumous region is about 3M.


So, until and unless the population itself starts decreasing, it is not a genocide, yeah ? You have put the standards pretty high there, or is it there are way too many disposable people ?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

One question... is OP claiming that Tibet is a separate country...is is moving away from Official Chinese brief... 

Does this establish that Tibet is a sovereign country ...and China accepts Tibet as a Nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

I has been statistically proven that the ongoing silent genocide going on in India has way surpassed the claimed human toll between 1940s to 1970s.

It is normal that India would not be able to match China's Tibet province in terms of development, infrastructure, health and hygiene.

***

*China's Tibet gets greener*
2015-7-10

Tibet's green coverage rate has grown by over 10 percent over the past five years due to afforestation and climate change, local meteorological authorities said on Thursday.

Satellite data shows the proportion of land covered by vegetation is 8 percent higher than it was in 2000, and that the growth rate has increased to over 10 percent since 2010, said Xiang Yuyi, vice director of the Tibet meteorological bureau.

In the past 15 years, the region's vegetation area has spread to about 214,000 square kilometers, which is about 18.8 percent of Tibet's surface area. But it has become less dense in about 204,000 square kilometers or about 18.3 percent of the total area.

The fact that Tibet's getting warmer and more humid has been an important factor in its greening, said Du Jun, director of the bureau's climate department.

From 1961 to 2014, the regional annual average surface temperature rose by 0.31 C every 10 years. Average annual precipitation has been rising by an average of 6.9 millimeters every 10 years. Du said that the environment has improved by government measures of limiting of herding activities to protect grassland.


----------



## badguy2000

well, 

can people imagine such an odd occasion:

one day one rich tibetan tourist visit Bombay in India, and hired one guy as local driver/guide,who earns usually less than 400USD/month.

Can the lpoor ocal indian driver/guide has enough movation to teach the rich tibetan tourist how good democrazy in inida is ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Comparing a country with 314 Million Population with a country with 1.25 Billion.... speaks volume of the OPs education level...and His very very very very high IQ



The whole idea was Intellectual dishonestly to mask Chinese economic exploitation of Tibet's natural resources.

When the truth is economic gains from Tibet is going into the pockets CCP oligarch.

which is vindicated by the fact Tibet has lower HDI than entire India.

Textbook example of typical colonial exploitation.

I had already debunked this earlier.



Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
> _
> _
> @Roybot
> @gslv mk3
> @Rain Man
> your opinions?


----------



## TaiShang

This is how development looks like which vast majority of Indian low caste lacks. China's scientific public policy:

***

*Region takes to schooling, but process will take time*

2015-09-03 09:07:00

Education in China's Tibet was once considered a privilege for nobles only.

For 73-year-old Tenzin, a former slave, the echoes of that tradition hit home: He didn't have a chance to enter school until he was 16 years old.

"I left home before sunrise and came back after sunset, herding sheep for my master. There were more than a thousand sheep and only two shepherds," the native of Xigaze said, adding that he never thought of attending school at the time.

"It was another life, not for people of my kind," he said.

In 1951, the year he turned 16, he witnessed the peaceful liberation of Tibet. Tenzin attended a government-run adult school in his early 20s to learn how to read and write.

Now the former slave has three grandchildren, the eldest of which has graduated from a university.

"In old times, slaves were not allowed to learn," Tenzin said.

The change in Tenzin's life is a drop in the ocean for the improvement of thousands of Tibetans' lives brought by education over the past 50 years.

According to the Education Bureau of the Tibet autonomous region, more than 95 percent of Tibetans were either illiterate or semi-literate before 1951.

*In 1965, the region had 56,000 elementary school students and 1,359 middle school students. More than 12,000 students attended adult schools, according to the bureau.*

The bureau's figures also show that through last year, almost all school-age children attended elementary and middle school, nearly 60 percent received early childhood education and more than 73 percent attended high schools. The average time for receiving an education in the region has grown to eight and a half years.

*Free education*

"To further encourage children from her dsmen's and farmers' families to go to school, the region has provided 15 years of free education, from kindergarten to high school," said Zhu Yun, vice-head of the region's Education Bureau.

The regional government began waiving urban students' tuition and other expenses in the compulsory education period (from the first to 9th grades) in 2007 and also provided free textbooks and new homework books to students.

*In 2011, high schools began to be cost-free. In 2012, this policy was extended to urban kindergartens.*

Since then, students who receive their education in Tibet from kindergarten to high school, regardless of whether they attend a public or private school, have been able to enjoy free education.

A total of 575,000 students are benefiting from the policy, the Education Bureau said.

Phurbu Dondrub, an 11-year-old boy from a herdsman's family in Ngari prefecture, is benefiting from the free education policy and is enjoying school.

"At school, I can play with my friends, have a better and warmer place to stay and have better food," Phurbu said.

As a fifth-grader, Phurbu has seen changes in the school's facilities.

"There was no playground or basketball court when I was in the first grade, and the classroom building only had one floor," he said, adding that the school built a new sports field and a two-story teaching building in the past year.

Because Phurbu's family lives on herding and must move around to find fresh grass for yaks and sheep, Phurbu became a boarding student in the fourth grade last year.

He quickly adapted to his new life and likes sharing a dormitory with seven other classmates.

Phurbu has about five months of vacation each year and helps his parents to graze yaks and sheep during these holidays.

"We have eight yaks and more than 500 sheep. My little sister and I are able to herd when we are at home, but I prefer to go to school rather than herding," he said, adding that his parents also support him in getting an education.

*Difficulties*

In the view of his principal, Pema Tashi, Phurbu is a lucky child from a open-minded family.

"The biggest headache for schools in remote areas is lack of parental support. Parents often trouble teachers and keep their children home for herding," he said, adding that the local education bureau has released a series of preferential policies to reward students with good academic achievements. The aim is to promote students' willingness to go to school.

Before being promoted to principal at Kunsha Township Elementary School in Gar county, Pema Tashi taught in another township in Ngari prefecture, Menshi township, which also is a herding area.

"Students sometimes skipped classes and went home. I once walked about five hours to chase students. Students ran fast because they were very familiar with the area, and I could only chase them blindly," he said.

"Students' family tents were moving around in different seasons, and I was not familiar with where they were. I was soon lost and there was no mobile phone signal. I had to move around to find a signal in order to connect with the school and ask them to locate me. Finally, I was able to connect with the school and they sent a vehicle to pick me up."

To increase students' willingness to attend school and improve parents' awareness about sending their children to get an education, the principal often rides his motorcycle to herding areas for PTA meetings to persuade parents about the importance of education.

"Some parents think education is useless because they can make money through grazing sheep or yaks," he said. "Children won't starve if they don't go to school. In addition, children provide an extra labor force for herding at home," he said, adding that parents' ideas about education are changing, but slowly.

"It is not a one-day or even a one-year job. Compared with my school days, it is a huge improvement but it still needs time," he said.










Students attend a biology class at the Lhasa Jiangsu Experimental School in the Tibet autonomous region in March.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

badguy2000 said:


> well,
> 
> can people imagine such an odd occasion:
> 
> one day one rich tibetan tourist visit Bombay in India, and hired one guy as local driver/guide,who earns usually less than 400USD/month.



Tibet's GDP per capita being $4000 does not mean an average Tibetan will be more wealthier. it only means Chinese exploitation of Tibet's natural resources is lucrative.




Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
> _
> _
> @Roybot
> @gslv mk3
> @Rain Man
> your opinions?






> Can the lpoor ocal indian driver/guide has enough movation to teach the rich tibetan tourist how good democrazy in inida is ???



Given that India hosts 150,000 Tibetan refugees, an Indian driver has nothing to explain, A Tibetan arrived in India is very much going will apply for refugee status.


----------



## Place Of Space

nForce said:


> Yeah ?



The same meaning. Han Buddhism is mainly Buddha of Wenshu(文殊菩萨) performed and Tibetan Buddhism is Buddha of Guanyin（观音菩萨）performed.

Buddha of Wenshu in Wutai mountain





Buddha of Guanyin in Putala palace.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> This is how development looks like which vast majority of Indian low caste lacks. China's scientific public policy:


Indian low castes are not enduring economic exploitation like this:


Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.
> _
> _
> @Roybot
> @gslv mk3
> @Rain Man
> your opinions?


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> Tibet's GDP per capita being $4000 does not mean an average Tibetan will be more wealthier. it only means Chinese exploitation of Tibet's natural resources is lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that India hosts 150,000 Tibetan refugees, an Indian driver has nothing to explain, A Tibetan arrived in India is very much going will apply for refugee status.



This is what a monk practice? 
Indian print the slogan and ask monks hold it. lol.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> I has been statistically proven that the ongoing silent genocide going on in India has way surpassed the claimed human toll between 1940s to 1970s.


You nonsense has already been debunked in this previously mentioned below post, for which have no intellectual acumen to prove otherwise.



Syama Ayas said:


> Since when did "The Tibetan Post" become Indian?
> 
> First the word massacre means:
> 
> Massacre | Definition of massacre by Merriam-Webster
> 
> Going by your definition, the Great Leap famine which caused nearly 35 million deaths is also a CCP created "_massacre_"
> 
> Second,
> The 2013 statistics for child mortality in India
> Upper bound - 1.4 million
> Lower bound -1.2 million
> 
> This is natural considering India has 350 million children about 100 million more than China
> 
> Now despite having such lower number Chinese "_massacre_" of under five children is poor.
> Upper bound - 270,000
> Lower bound -200,000
> http://www.unicef.org/media/files/Levels_and_Trends_in_Child_Mortality_2014.pdf
> 
> You ask so because of innate Intellectually dishonesty to mask CCP's economic exploitation of Tibet's natural resources at the cost of its natural residents.
> 
> Similar to European colonial exploitation of African colonies.
> 
> Its has been already proven, Tibet's economic output is not befitting its population in the below post.
> 
> Its is already proven India HDI is already greater then Tibet's HDI in the below post, so either you have reading comprehension problems or simply spreading redundant lies





> It is normal that India would not be able to match China's Tibet province in terms of development, infrastructure, health and hygiene.



What is "normal" certainly is not the truth for some people.

Here is the truth already mentioned:



Syama Ayas said:


> Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here?
> 
> Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
> India HDI for 2013 - 0.586
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor
> 
> 0.586 > 0.569
> 
> Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life
> 
> I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda





Place Of Space said:


> This is what a monk practice?
> Indian print the slogan and ask monks hold it. lol.


That picture is of a Tibetan showing his gratitude towards India for taking his people as refugees


----------



## TaiShang

It is in a sense unfair to compare a province with an entire region. But, coincidentally, that region beats the entire India on many development indexes. 

***

*Local resident invents Tibetan perfume*

2015-08-30 09:16:00

The Royal Edinburgh Military Tattoo concludes on August 29. More on things floral now -- Morning dew on a wild rose. It's a poetic image, but it's also the stuff of high-altitude commerce. Among the wonders of the Tibetan plateau is a flower whose Fragrance means Fortune for one enterprising local.

Pubu Drolma is preparing a trilingual website with her colleagues to promote her products.

The main ingredient of Drolma's perfume is the bud of the wild rose, which grows at an elevation exceeding 4000 meters. The buds are best collected just after Dawn when, Drolma says, they have the best scents. 





Local resident invents Tibetan perfume





Local resident invents Tibetan perfume

Along with its hardiness at altitude and resistance to cold, the rose has a long blooming period lasting until Winter.

Drolma and her husband began growing wild roses on their own land and making rose perfume in 2010. After four years of hard work, they created their own perfume. So far, they have developed six aromas, with a yearly output value of 20 million yuan.

In the Spring of 2014, with local-government support, Drolma enlarged her rose acreage and improved productivity of the perfume. Her next goal is to sell her products to the world.

It's a rare achievement in this rarefied air.

***


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> You nonsense has already been debunked in this previously mentioned below post, for which have no intellectual acumen to prove otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "normal" certainly is not the truth for some people.
> 
> Here is the truth already mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is of a Tibetan showing his gratitude towards India for taking his people as refugees



You are joking, they are not refugee. You may don't know what Karmapa said before he went to India?
Karmapa said, "I am going to India to spread Buddhism, civilize the India. "


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Place Of Space said:


> You are joking, they are not refugee. You may don't know what Karmapa said before he went to India?
> Karmapa said, "I am going to India to spread Buddhism, civilize the India. "



I hope atleast unlike @TaiShang, you can provide proof for your post


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> I hope atleast unlike @TaiShang, you can provide proof for your post



You can search Karmapa's video.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> It is in a sense unfair to compare a province with an entire region. But, coincidentally, that region beats the entire India on many development indexes.



All indexes except HDI maybe 



Syama Ayas said:


> Why do some people so blatantly spread lies here?
> 
> Tibet HDI for 2010 - 0.569
> India HDI for 2013 - 0.586
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> In case your maths/ data interpretation is poor
> 
> 0.586 > 0.569
> 
> Also greater HDI score means greater quality of life
> 
> I guess its too much to expect for proper quality propaganda





Place Of Space said:


> You can search Karmapa's video.


In other words you do not have proof, was kind of obvious but then again


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> All indexes except HDI maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you do not have proof, was kind of obvious but then again



You can search Karmapa's videos, okay. The Buddha will tell you.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Place Of Space said:


> You can search Karmapa's videos, okay. The Buddha will tell you.





Place Of Space said:


> I give you direction, you are lazy or afraid to know it, why? Karmapa has hundreds of videos spreading Buddhism in India society. In one of videos, he stated this decree.


You have proven to me once that you do not have the proof to back up your statement, no point proving the same repeatedly


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> You have proven to me once that you do not have the proof to back up your statement, no point proving the same repeatedly



I give you direction, you are lazy or afraid to know it, why? Karmapa has hundreds of videos spreading Buddhism in India society. In one of videos, he stated this decree.


----------



## TaiShang

The development of China's Tibet province is unstoppable.

***

2015 marks Tibet’s 50th anniversary of peaceful liberation. Located on the world’s highest plateau, Tibet used to be known for its underdeveloped transportation system. Over the last half century, the Chinese government has been dedicated to modernizing the connections on the roads, on the rails, and in the air. Here are eight public transportation icons in Tibet.




Liuwu Bridge, Tibet’s very first modern overpass (Photo Taken on Aug 25, 2014) .




The first Xigazê-bound train enters the final station on the Lhasa–Xigazê Railway




The Lhasa-Nyingchi Highway is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug 8, 2015).




Scene of the Sichuan-Tibet Highway in Chamdo (Photo Taken on Aug 4, 2015).




The 72 Curves of Nujiang River on the Sichuan-Tibet Highway (Photo Taken on Aug. 4, 2015).




A train runs on Qinghai-Tibet Railway (Photo Taken on March 18, 2013).




A major street in Lhasa (Photo Taken on May 9, 2014).




Tangmai Bridge is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug. 5, 2015)

Source: 50 Years of Connecting China's Tibet: From Backwardness to Progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

TaiShang said:


> The development of China's Tibet province is unstoppable.
> 
> ***
> 
> 2015 marks Tibet’s 50th anniversary of *peaceful liberation*.



A peaceful liberation which lead 150,000 Tibetan refugees flowing into India


----------



## haviZsultan

Indias interference in our region has never been positive. It has surrounded us with Hindu fundamentalists and is trying to claim our very culture. Tibet is better than any region of occupied India because of selective development. Muslim majority areas like our Chowk in Lucknow remain slums and little development has taken place there. We muslims believe it is exactly our muslimness which is the reason that Muslim areas haven't been developed. Muslims are a larger proportion in jails too. The reason is simple. A muslim can be framed as a terrorist or criminal on flimsy or no evidence at all.

In short Indias selective development process and efforts to keep us Muslims weak has led to the situation it is in now-this despite the fact we gave them Taj Mahal, Charminar and Bhul Bhulayan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

haviZsultan said:


> Indias interference in our region has never been positive. It has surrounded us with Hindu fundamentalists and is trying to claim our very culture. Tibet is better than any region of occupied India because of selective development. Muslim majority areas like our Chowk in Lucknow remain slums and little development has taken place there. We muslims believe it is exactly our muslimness which is the reason that Muslim areas haven't been developed. Muslims are a larger proportion in jails too. The reason is simple. A muslim can be framed as a terrorist or criminal on flimsy or no evidence at all.
> 
> In short Indias selective development process and efforts to keep us Muslims weak has led to the situation it is in now-this despite the fact we gave them Taj Mahal, Charminar and Bhul Bhulayan



India has been definitely a class-based, racist and fundamentalist regime for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

haviZsultan said:


> Indias interference in our region has never been positive. It has surrounded us with Hindu fundamentalists and is trying to claim our very culture. Tibet is better than any region of occupied India because of selective development. Muslim majority areas like our Chowk in Lucknow remain slums and little development has taken place there. We muslims believe it is exactly our muslimness which is the reason that Muslim areas haven't been developed. Muslims are a larger proportion in jails too. The reason is simple. A muslim can be framed as a terrorist or criminal on flimsy or no evidence at all.
> 
> In short Indias selective development process and efforts to keep us Muslims weak has led to the situation it is in now-this despite the fact we gave them Taj Mahal, Charminar and Bhul Bhulayan


*Menyuan Railway Station in* *Menyuan Autonomous County of Hui Muslims *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

TaiShang said:


> India has been definitely a class-based, racist and fundamentalist regime for long.


I don't have anything against ordinary hindus or any other religion. But less than a year after India was born Gandhi was killed by an RSS man. Indias refusal to end its biases rooted in 1947 partition (muslims killed hindus too and to say this i a being as neutral as i can) and its operations supporting fanatical elements like Operation Polo have resulted in the ghetto-ization of specific communities.It has also found itself difficult to act against people who have attacked minorities like the RSS example I gave

Secularism may be a concept proposed and heavily advocated by Gandhi but a lot of Indians simply do not believe in its benefits. Meanwhile muslims are cringing under Modi rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Add to that other indicators such as infant mortality, access to clean water and other basic hygiene.
> 
> Tibet is ahead of India in all these. Like you said, perhaps it is better to compare Tibet with another place that is more in league with.



There should be a thread comparing India to Chad.



TaiShang said:


> Indian massacre of its own population through corrupt, inept and nepotist policies is an ongoing phenomenon and that's exactly why it is level of social development is way below Sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> Tibet, on the other hand, has been progressing with people's life being improved through scientific development.



Indian PM is a terrorist. Fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

haviZsultan said:


> Indias interference in our region has never been positive. It has surrounded us with Hindu fundamentalists and is trying to claim our very culture. Tibet is better than any region of occupied India because of selective development. Muslim majority areas like our Chowk in Lucknow remain slums and little development has taken place there. We muslims believe it is exactly our muslimness which is the reason that Muslim areas haven't been developed. Muslims are a larger proportion in jails too. The reason is simple. A muslim can be framed as a terrorist or criminal on flimsy or no evidence at all.
> 
> In short Indias selective development process and efforts to keep us Muslims weak has led to the situation it is in now-this despite the fact we gave them Taj Mahal, Charminar and Bhul Bhulayan


The Chinese on this thread have been engaging in complete blatant lies to intellectual dishonesty, it nice to see Pakistani engaging in the same for change

As a think tank the least one would expect from you to do a basic google search, before mouthing false hood off.

Lakshdweep a Union territory with 93% Muslim majority HDI of 0.796 for 2005 which is greater than that entire China's at 0.719 and far greater than that of Tibet's HDI of 0.569.

Lakshadweep - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://megplanning.gov.in/MHDR/2.pdf

The other only Muslim Majority State Jammu and Kashmir has HDI of 0.626 as of 2012 greater than Tibet's HDI of 0.569, despite state sponsored terrorism from your state for more than a decade.

http://www.epw.in/system/files/pdf/...s_of_Human_and_Child_Deprivation_in_India.pdf

List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a reason why some Turkish members used the "k-word" for your kind, because when it comes to Uighurs you are first ones to bail.

Interesting facts guys
@Chanakya's_Chant
@SamantK
@SpArK
@scorpionx
@Echo_419
@AnnoyingOrange
@nForce
@kasper95
@indianBong
@Whazzup
@45'22'
@ito
@thesolar65





TaiShang said:


> India has been definitely a class-based, racist and fundamentalist regime for long.


Yes a "class-based, racist and fundamentalist regime" to which Tibetans escape as refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> The Chinese on this thread have been engaging in complete blatant lies to intellectual dishonesty, it nice to see Pakistani engaging in the same for change
> 
> As a think tank the least one would expect from you to do a basic google search, before mouthing false hood off.
> 
> Lakshdweep a Union territory with 93% Muslim majority HDI of 0.796 greater than entire China's HDI of 0.719
> 
> Lakshadweep - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The other only Muslim Majority State Jammu and Kashmir has HDI of 0.626 as of 2014 far greater than Tibet's HDI of 0.569 despite state sponsored terrorism from your state for more than a decade.
> 
> http://www.epw.in/system/files/pdf/...s_of_Human_and_Child_Deprivation_in_India.pdf
> 
> List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Chanakya's_Chant
> 
> 
> Yes a "class-based, racist and fundamentalist regime" to which Tibetans escape as refugees.



*This data was published by the Indian Government.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Place Of Space said:


> *This data was published by the Indian Government.*





Place Of Space said:


> This data is published by Indian govt.* Geez, does India govt fully control yet Assam, Manupure and Nagaland? Joke to make research report and issue the report. *



As expected the traditional denial from Chinese members when confronted with facts there is no escape from.

If you hadn't been trolling off and rather done a bit research, all data we have been discussing so long was from Chinese and Indian Govt.



TaiShang said:


> *Why is Tibet much richer than India?*
> 
> in 2013:
> 
> India GDP per capita 1499 USD
> 
> Tibet: 4630 USD
> 
> From Income in India which has an easier to read picture List of Indian states by GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> *This data was published by the Indian Government.*


India has no proper statistics bureau.
I ask @Bussard Ramjet many times about it, like GDP(not pop) of major Indian cities, retail sales of each state of India, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Syama Ayas said:


> As expected the traditional denial from Chinese members when confronted with facts there is no escape from.
> 
> If you haven't been trolling off and rather done a bit research, all data we have been discussing so long was from Chinese and Indian Govt.



This data is published by Indian govt.* Geez, does India govt fully control yet Assam, Manupure and Nagaland? Joke to make research report and issue the report. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> India has no proper statistics bureau.
> I ask @Bussard Ramjet many times about it, like GDP(not pop) of major Indian cities, retail sales of each state of India, etc.


Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation

National Data Bank for Socio-Religious Categories

Statistical Year Book India 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Ministry of Statistics and Programme Implementation
> 
> National Data Bank for Socio-Religious Categories
> 
> Statistical Year Book India 2015


Could u brief on GDP of India's main cities and the number of retail sales?
I have tagged u many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Could u brief on GDP of India's main cities and the number of retail sales?
> I have tagged u many times.



In the international HDI map, the India is colored red, in the Indian govt one, all are green. Classic Indian govt statistics implementation. Ganges water here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Could u brief on GDP of India's main cities and the number of retail sales?
> I have tagged u many times.



I will try to find, but it would be far easier to have State wise GDP count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

90% of Indians are illiterate and 85% don't have access to basic sanitation. I have travelled to many countries and I can say India is without a shadow of a doubt the worst place I've travelled to. It's a humanitarian disaster. I saw Indian children starving like what I saw in African countries. India is lucky to be categorised as a '3rd world' country. It's actually a failed state. They have large families because most of their children just die very young due to lack of food and clean water and no sanitation. Getting an education in India is a luxury. When you go on the streets of India, you get a repulsive smell, I asked my tour guide what that is and he said it was human feces.

Don't believe a word you hear from the corrupt Indian regime. The regime barely has control of its own 'country' and as bad as the official stats in India are, the real numbers are FAR worse. 

If people here think Africa is a failure, go visit India. As horrible as it is in Africa, India is multiple times worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beidou2020 said:


> 90% of Indians are illiterate and 85% don't have access to basic sanitation. I have travelled to many countries and I can say India is without a shadow of a doubt the worst place I've travelled to. It's a humanitarian disaster. I saw Indian children starving like what I saw in African countries. India is lucky to be categorised as a '3rd world' country. It's actually a failed state. They have large families because most of their children just die very young due to lack of food and clean water and no sanitation. Getting an education in India is a luxury. When you go on the streets of India, you get a repulsive smell, I asked my tour guide what that is and he said it was human feces.
> 
> Don't believe a word you hear from the corrupt Indian regime. The regime barely has control of its own 'country' and as bad as the official stats in India are, the real numbers are FAR worse.
> 
> If people here think Africa is a failure, go visit India. As horrible as it is in Africa, India is multiple times worse.



That was some load.

What can I say!

Just let me reiterate facts: 

Our literacy rate is around 75%.

The life expectancy is around 67 years. 

Ours is a very stable government, and country, with continuous smooth procession of power and elections. Well established rules for Government.


----------



## AndrewJin

WUHAN - Zam Hydropower Station, Tibet's largest, is now fully operational, according to one of the station's contractors.

All six of the station's units were incorporated into the power grid on Tuesday, said the China Gezhouba Group, a major hydropower contractor based in Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province in central China.

Located in the Gyaca County, Shannan Prefecture, the Zam Hydropower Station harnesses the rich water resources of the Yarlung Zangbo River, a major river which flows through Tibet. It produces 2.5 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity a year.

"It will alleviate the electricity shortage in central Tibet and empower the development of the electricity-strapped region. It is also an important energy base in central Tibet," the company said.

Sources say when the electricity is ample in the summer season, part of the electricity will be conveyed to the neighboring Qinghai province.

Investment of the hydropower station, about 140 kilometers from Tibetan capital Lhasa, totalled 9.6 billion yuan (about $1.5 billion). China Huaneng group is it owner and operator.

The first unit began operation last November.

*My province's partner assistance to Tibet is based in Shannan Prefecture.
Hubei province, home to the Three Gorge Dam, will build more dams and infrastructure in Shannan.*





Water is discharged from the dam of Zangmu Hydropower Station in Gyaca County, Shannan Prefecture, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, Nov. 22, 2014. This Tibet's largest hydropower station became partly operational on Sunday, harnessing the rich water resources of the Yarlung Zangbo River to empower the development of the electricity-strapped region. (Xinhua/Chogo)

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AndrewJin

BEIJING: China today operationalised the $1.5 billion Zam Hydropower Station, the largest in Tibet, built on the Brahmaputra river, which has raised concerns in India over the likelihood of disrupting water supplies.

All six of the station's units were incorporated into the power grid on Tuesday, the China Gezhouba Group, a major hydropower contractor based in Wuhan, capital of Hubei Province in central China told state-run Xinhua news agency.

Located in the Gyaca County, Shannan Prefecture, the Zam Hydropower Station also known as Zangmu Hydropower Station, harnesses the rich water resources of Brahmaputra known in Tibet as Yarlung Zangbo River, a major river which flows through Tibet into India and later into Bangladesh.

*The dam considered to be the world's highest-altitude hydropower station and the largest of its kind will produce produces 2.5 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity a year. *

"It will alleviate the electricity shortage in central Tibet and empower the development of the electricity-strapped region. It is also an important energy base in central Tibet," the company said.

Officials said when the electricity is ample in the summer season, part of the electricity will be transmitted to the neighbouring Qinghai province, Xinhua report said.

Investment of the hydropower station, about 140 kilometers from Tibetan capital Lhasa, totalled 9.6 billion yuan (about $1.5 billion).

The first unit began operations last November.

Reports in the past said besides Zangmu, China is reportedly building few more dams. China seeks to allay Indian fears saying that they are the run-of-the-river projects which were not designed to hold water.

The dams also raised concerns in India over China's ability to release water in times of conflict which could pose serious risk of flooding.

An Indian Inter-Ministerial Expert Group (IMEG) on the Brahmaputra in 2013 said the dams were being built on the upper reaches and called for further monitoring considering their impact on the flow of waters to the lower reaches.

The IMEG noted that the three dams, Jiexu, Zangmu and Jiacha are within 25 kms of each other and are 550 kms from the Indian border.

India has been taking up the issue with China for the past few years the two countries reached.

Under the understanding reached in 2013, Chinese side agreed to provide more flood data of Brahmaputra from May to October instead of June to October in the previous agreements river water agreements in 2008 and 2010.

India is concerned that if the waters are diverted, then projects on the Brahmaputra, particularly the Upper Siang and Lower Suhansri projects in Arunachal Pradesh, may get affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

Excellent news!
Another masterpiece in hydraulic engineering!
Infrastructure is much needed for regions like Tibet, let's keep up with the progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Excellent news!
> Another masterpiece of civil engineering.
> Infrastructure is much needed for regions like Tibet, let's keep up with the progress.


Companies in my province are known for their excellence in bridge, dam and mountainous road, such as Gezhouba Group and MBEC(China Zhongtie Major Bridge Engineering Group Co.,LTD).

Let's build more!
*Hubei-Shannen brotherhood!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Companies in my province are known for their excellence in bridge, dam, mountainous road, etc.
> Let's build more!
> View attachment 264410



LOL you a Hubei chauvenist! Sure let's build more!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> LOL you a Hubei chauvenist! Sure let's build more!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huan

How did India react after it became fully operational?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Huan said:


> How did India react after it became fully operational?


Complain?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

Huan said:


> How did India react after it became fully operational?



Same as always. Complain, misery and swearing that they will do better in the future----which, of course, wore off after a few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

tranquilium said:


> Same as always. Complain, misery and swearing that they will do better in the future----which, of course, wore off after a few weeks.


Extactly. No need to take serious about their should/will/must/supposed to...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

AndrewJin said:


> Extactly. No need to take serious about their should/will/must/supposed to...



The "will do" and "in the future" crowd keep forgetting that time is one of the most precious commodity there is. One of the reasons I never took India government's announcements too seriously is because they are treating time as something they have plenty of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

tranquilium said:


> The "will do" and "in the future" crowd keep forgetting that time is one of the most precious commodity there is. One of the reasons I never took India government's announcements too seriously is because they are treating time as something they have plenty of.


Vedic time is unlimited!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Huan said:


> How did India react after it became fully operational?



Modi may turn to Facebook to lodge a pretest, then excise some more Yoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

AndrewJin said:


> Vedic time is unlimited!


what about us brother ? you know water of this river supplies 70% of bangladesh's total water


Shotgunner51 said:


> Excellent news!
> Another masterpiece in hydraulic engineering!
> Infrastructure is much needed for regions like Tibet, let's keep up with the progress.


----------



## AndrewJin

BDforever said:


> what about us brother ? you know water of this river supplies 70% of bangladesh's total water


It's a dam after all, bro!
It's some supa powa that politicalized the whole matter, infra and electricity supply is more important to Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

AndrewJin said:


> It's a dam after all, bro!


will be there any diversion ? if no diversion, no problem


----------



## opruh

Good to see that not only the coastal provinces but every provinces in China get's massive investment and infrastructure projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

BDforever said:


> will be there any diversion ? if no diversion, no problem


I don't think so. Even building this dam is very complicated, diversion is impossible. Plus the main river only accounts for a small proportion of water supply. More importantly, it's the drama queen makes a simple project for electricity their potential water bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

AndrewJin said:


> I don't think so. Even building this dam is very complicated, diversion is impossible. Plus the main river only accounts for a small proportion of water supply.


ah , then no problem  as long as no diversion, no worry.
I think that is why BD government did not say anything as they know that there is no diversion


----------



## AndrewJin

BDforever said:


> ah , then no problem  as long as no diversion, no worry.
> I think that is why BD government did not say anything as they know that there is no diversion


You can compare the first news by Xinhua and the second news by Hindu newspaper, then u can figure out who is the drama queen here. 
They really need some news as diversion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Huan said:


> How did India react after it became fully operational?



Bro, sorry that's none of our business, neither should we care about it.
The same as we walk our walk, it's also none of their business.



BDforever said:


> what about us brother ? you know water of this river supplies 70% of bangladesh's total water



I think @AndrewJin knows more about this, he has explained. Don't worry, I believe both sides have exchanged views & opinions on project of this magnitude and China will always try to address BD's concerns as much as possible, relax bro! If there's any more concern, feel free to bring it up, cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Extactly. No need to take serious about their should/will/must/supposed to...





tranquilium said:


> The "will do" and "in the future" crowd keep forgetting that time is one of the most precious commodity there is. One of the reasons I never took India government's announcements too seriously is because they are treating time as something they have plenty of.



Indian Nihonjin: But we have democracy. We can vote in anyone we want! We have a huge young population. We will have the biggest population on earth. Plus we are number one in IT industry. 
Modi will solve all our issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

BDforever said:


> will be there any diversion ? if no diversion, no problem



Nah, Bay of Bengal has the lowest elevation in the area, water flows from high to low elevation.

Also, keep in mind that dam and hydro stations does not consume water. Whether a dam exists or not has no effect on the volume of water flowing down stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

More and bigger hydropower stations need be built to harness fully the rich water resources of the Yarlung Zangbo River。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Borr

Most of the water join the stream on the southern slope of the mountains. The percentage of water flow up in the plateau is a small fraction.



BDforever said:


> what about us brother ? you know water of this river supplies 70% of bangladesh's total water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese and Japanese students co-work to climb untopped moutain in China's Tibet*

2015-10-21 09:32:00
|
Information from China University of Geosciences (Wuhan) shows that a joint student mountaineering team consisting of climbers from China University of Geosciences and Japan’s Kobe University reached the Padari peak near Nam Co Lake in Tibet on the 19th, the team in currently in preparation to climb the 6,500m peak which has never been topped before. 

Team leader of China University of Geosciences’s mountaineering team and commander of the Chinese side, Dong Fan, said that Padari peak is quite steep with lots of ice cracks, so only suitable for highly skilled climbers. Overall, this peak is most difficult to climb of all 6,000m peaks in the Nyenchen Tanglha mountain range. As a result, reconnaissance was conducted for the team as well as a thorough plan and several camps set up. 

According to reports, this joint mountaineering team has a total of 12 members, most of which are undergraduate or postgraduate students from China University of Geosciences or Kobe University, with one female student on the Chinese side. According to the plan, the joint team will climb the mountain in roughly two weeks. In mountaineering terms, there has been plenty of exchange and cooperation between both sides; they’ve also successfully climbed Mt. Trola and Ruoni peak before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Forest coverage reaches 51.95% in Nyingchi of Tibet*

2015-10-16 08:49:00







Photo taken on Sept. 27 shows Nanyigou scenic area in Mainling County, Nyingchi Prefecture of Tibet. The total forest area is 820 hectares; it is of good weather condition with rich animal and plant resources; and it owns over 720 species of peculiar shaped trees and seed plants.[Photo/Xinhua] 





Photo taken on Sept. 27 shows tourists take pictures at Nanyigou scenic area in Mainling County ,NyingchiPrefecture of Tibet.[Photo/Xinhua] 





Photo taken on Sept. 25 shows the Big Cypress scenic area. The giant cypress park in the scenic area occupies an area of 10 hectares with nearly 1,000cypress trees. Among them, there are more than 50 rare ancient giant cypress trees,it is a natural oxygen bar.[Photo/Xinhua] 





Nyingchi’s forests, canyons, rivers and lakes are widespread and biological resources are plentiful. Nyingchi is one of the largest primeval forest areas in China, with forest coverage reaching 51.95%. It is also known as a "biological gene bank", "Kingdom of Animals and Plants", "Tibetan Jiangnan" and "Nature’s natural museum".[Photo/Xinhua] 





Nyingchi’s forests, canyons, rivers and lakes are widespread and biological resources are plentiful. Nyingchi is one of the largest primeval forest areas in China, with forest coverage reaching 51.95%. It is also known as a "biological gene bank", "Kingdom of Animals and Plants", "Tibetan Jiangnan" and "Nature’s natural museum".[Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Place Of Space

This place has the only tropical climate in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Cycling on the roof of the world: China's Tibet*
2015-11-27

Tibet is one of those places that fires up many cyclists'imagination as it is known as "Roof of the world" and "Land of Snows". It has a reputation as one of the world’s most challenging cycling destinations, for its extreme terrain and climate. However, cycling in Tibet becomes a popular activity. It’s completely different from commercialized trips via other modes of travel. It’s a great way to enjoy the scenery along the trails engaging with the local Tibetans, laughing with them, marveling at their culture, totally participating intimately in their life.

The most popular route is crossing the Himalaya from Lhasa in Tibet，via Mount Qomolangma to reach Kathmandu, Nepal. Usually it takes about 22 days.

The average altitude in Tibet is of almost 4000m. The height brings its extreme temperatures and the land is often covered in snow. The lowest temperatures in winter will reach around -40ºC. Midday in summer can be as hot as 38ºC. The rainfall is limited to 25-50cm per year, most of it falling within a three-month period (from June to August). Essentially, cyclists may visit Tibet at any time of the year. However, April-May, September-November are the best time for overland travel in Tibet.

During the journey, cyclists will visit Tibet's famous monastery towns of Gyantse, Shigatse and Sagar .On the detour away from the main route towards the Rongbuk Monastery, the road climbs to the Pang La, which rewards tourists with magnificent views of the Himalayas, and reveals Mt. Qomolangma. Finally reaching Base Camp is an experience you will never forget.

It’s necessary for cyclists to spend one night at Qomolangma Base Camp before riding 60 kilometers back to the main Lhasa-Kathmandu 'highway'. Back on the main road, cyclists will reach the edge of the Tibetan Plateau while crossing the 5,200 meter Thang La, and begin “the longest downhill in the world”. The downhill ride starts from just 5200m at Thang La, then cycle down to below 700m in Nepal - around 4600m in just over 160km of breathtaking descent. A final day of cycling brings cyclists back to civilization in the form of Kathmandu, enjoying the relaxation time.

On the tour there are 5 major passes above 5000m and traverses of 1000km over the backbone of the Himalayas. So bear in mind you are going to ride for long distance almost every day at high altitudes, just be prepared for it.

Trip Preparation: Equipment

Bicycle stuff:

Frame; fork; chainset; shifters; brakes; cassette; saddle; wheels; tires; extra brake pads; gaffa tape; bolts; chain links; grease; oil; bicycle computer; water bottles; bags/panniers; carry bag; strap; bottle cages; multitools; hacksaw blade; bicycle pump; cassette lockring remover; shiman chain separator etc.

Cloths:

cycling shoes; knee pads; down jacket; socks; windproof overshoes; thermal long-johns; fleece trousers; long-sleeved thermal vests; cycling gloves; fleece neck muffler; fleece cap; cycling helmet; cycling shorts; cycling jersey; rain gear,

Cooking Equipment:

wind shield; fuel bottle; repair kit; cooking pot; cup; lighters; spoon; water bag; multivitamins etc.

Camp:

tent; sleeping pad; sleeping bag; compression bag; repair kit etc.

Medicine:

first aid package; sports tape; painkillers; diamox; ciproxin; vepicombin etc

Accommodation:

One of the most hardships of this journey would be the nights. Most nights camping, others might be in hotels.

Food:

In the Tibetan regions, yak meat, yak meat buns, yak meat noodles are great to restore energy. Self-made milk tea and yogurt by some of the Tibetan households is also good choice. But sometimes you could not find food within a fair distance, and have to rely on bread and canned ham/fish.

Taking bikes to Tibet

A few cyclists buy mountain bikes in China or Lhasa, a good quality bike is around USD$500-USD$700. Other cyclists bring their own bikes to Tibet.

Taking bicycles by planes:

It requires you to remove spare parts such as the pedals, deflate tyre and turn the handle bars around, pack frame with foam and then bag or box your bike. You can ask bicycle shops for professional help, the packing fee is only around USD$ 8.

The baggage allowance of most airlines for an economy-class ticket is 20kg per person, but airlines include the weight of bike in your luggage allowance, so remind you, excess baggage charges could occur.

Taking bicycles by trains:

It also requires you to take off your panniers and wheels, and then pack frame with foam and then bag or box your bikes. You’d better ask bicycle shops for help too. The fee for taking a train from Beijing or Shanghai is around USD$20.

Taking bicycles by buses:

There are some buses or trucks which can be a lot of help. Only need to pack key parts with foam. The rate is about USD$30.

Itinerary:

Lhasa to Kathmandu Bike Tour - 22 Days

Day 01: Arrive in Kathmandu, Visit Kathmandu Durbar Square

Day02 Kathmandu Day Tour - Pashupatinath Temple, Boudhanath Stupa and Swayambhunath 

Day03 Flight to Tibet & Acclimation

Day04 Lhasa sightseeing - Potala Palace/Jokhang Temple/Barkhor Street

Day05 Lhasa Sightseeing - Drepung Monastery/Sera Monastery

Day06 Short ride out of Lhasa (85 km)

Day07 Ride to Yamdrok Tso via Kamba La Pass (55 km)

Day08 Yamdrok Tso to Karo La Pass base (54 km)

Day09 Karo La Pass to Gyantse (86 km)

Day10 Gyantse to Shigatse (94 km)

Day11 Gyachung Monastery (75 km)

Day12 Gyachung Monastery to Lhatse (95 km)

Day13 Lhatse - Shegar (75 km)

Day14 Pang Pass (67 km)

Day15-16 Rongbuk Monastery (35 km)

Day17 Rongbuk - Tingri (86 km)

Day18 Lalung Pass (77 km)

Day19 Cross Thang Pass to Zhangmu (117 km)

Day20 Zhangmu - Dhulikhel (97km)

Day21 Dhulikhel - Bhaktapur - Kathmandu (35 km)

Day22 Depart from Kathmandu

Visa and Permit:

To enter Tibet, a visa for China is necessary; the standard tourist visa is valid for 30 days. Independent cyclists in Tibet are not allowed. Therefore one still needs to be part of an organized tour, at least with a tour guide and Tibet Travel Permit. Tourists can ask local travel agency for help, we recommended Tibet Vista(Tibet Travel Guru, Travel to Tibet Tours Operator - Tibet Vista a local Tibet travel agency offering various kinds of Tibet tours, they have rich experiences in Tibet cycling tour and train tour, offering service ranging from local tour guide, bicycle rental and Tibet Travel Permit. Their Contact: inquiry@tibettravel.org

This bicycle trip across the roof of the world is pretty tough, but is accompanied by breathtaking scenery of Tibet, totally worth it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

I hope there is no casualties.
If there are, I sincerely hope it is minimal.
Send in as many rescuers as possible.

----------
India Earthquake Affects Tibet, No Casualties Reported
2016-01-04 11:50:15 Xinhua Web Editor: Huang Yue





_India's northeast region is jolted early Monday by an earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale with its epicenter at India-Myanmar border. [Photo: Chinanews.com]_

The high-intensity earthquake that hit northeast India early Monday was felt in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, though no casualties have been reported.

An earthquake measuring 6.5-magnitude on the Richter scale jolted India at 7:05 a.m. Beijing time, according to China Earthquake Networks Center.

The earthquake affected southeast Tibet, with the prefectures of Nyingchi, Shannan and Qamdo as well as the regional capital Lhasa reporting "strong tremors."

In Lhasa, many residents said they woke up from sleeping after feeling the ground shake.

The head of Nyingchi's Metok County told Xinhua that the tremor was so strong that the local government had to tell local township and village officials to check for possible casualties or damage. Metok sits close to the epicenter of the Indian earthquake, which was detected in the Tamenglong District of the Indian state of Manipur.

Further checks for casualties continue in Tibet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## calmDown@all

ahojunk said:


> I hope there is no casualties.
> If there are, I sincerely hope it is minimal.
> Send in as many rescuers as possible.
> 
> ----------
> India Earthquake Affects Tibet, No Casualties Reported
> 2016-01-04 11:50:15 Xinhua Web Editor: Huang Yue
> 
> View attachment 284791
> 
> _India's northeast region is jolted early Monday by an earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale with its epicenter at India-Myanmar border. [Photo: Chinanews.com]_
> 
> The high-intensity earthquake that hit northeast India early Monday was felt in southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, though no casualties have been reported.
> 
> An earthquake measuring 6.5-magnitude on the Richter scale jolted India at 7:05 a.m. Beijing time, according to China Earthquake Networks Center.
> 
> The earthquake affected southeast Tibet, with the prefectures of Nyingchi, Shannan and Qamdo as well as the regional capital Lhasa reporting "strong tremors."
> 
> In Lhasa, many residents said they woke up from sleeping after feeling the ground shake.
> 
> The head of Nyingchi's Metok County told Xinhua that the tremor was so strong that the local government had to tell local township and village officials to check for possible casualties or damage. Metok sits close to the epicenter of the Indian earthquake, which was detected in the Tamenglong District of the Indian state of Manipur.
> 
> Further checks for casualties continue in Tibet.



6.5 magnitude is really a high intensity of earthquake where was its epic center ??


----------



## BDforever

calmDown@all said:


> 6.5 magnitude is really a high intensity of earthquake where was its epic center ??


you don't know about it ?  it was 6.8, check bangladesh section


----------



## calmDown@all

BDforever said:


> you don't know about it ?  it was 6.8, check bangladesh section


oh teri   _India-Myanmar border hai lekin earth crust se kitni duri pe saheb in Km ???
_


----------



## BDforever

calmDown@all said:


> oh teri   _India-Myanmar border hai lekin earth crust se kitni duri pe saheb in Km ???_


40 km deep, also felt in Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Lots of earthquakes lately. I hope everyone is healthy and safe.


----------



## oFFbEAT

BDforever said:


> 40 km deep, also felt in Kolkata


I felt it(in kolkata) at 4:38 am....slight swaying of the cot...I noted the time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Sh*t, there are casualties. It's not good at all.

-------------
*Magnitude-6.7 earthquake hits near India-Myanmar-Bangladesh border*






_PHOTO: The earthquake caused damage to a six-storey building in Imphal. (Instagram: Deepak Shijagurumayum)_

*Key points:*

Tremor hit 29 kilometres west of Imphal and was 55 kilometres deep, said USGS
Reports six people have died in India's Imphal, three of heart attacks in Bangladesh
About a 200 people were injured and several buildings damaged, including the hospital, police said
A powerful magnitude-6.7 earthquake has struck South Asia, killing at least nine people and injuring nearly 200, with efforts to rescue those trapped in rubble hampered by severed power supplies and telecommunication links.

The US Geological Survey (USGS) said the tremor hit at 4:35am (local time), 29 kilometres west of the Indian city of Imphal, the capital of Manipur state which borders Myanmar and Bangladesh.

It said the quake was 55 kilometres deep and was initially reported to have struck inside Myanmar as a magnitude-6.8 quake.

The quake struck while many residents were asleep, and roofs and staircases of some buildings collapsed in the city of about 270,000 people.

"It was like being tossed around in a frying pan," said Joy Thanglian. "Then we ran outside."

Police and hospitals in Imphal said the toll had reached six dead, with 100 people injured, 33 of them seriously.

Rescue workers battled to find construction workers believed to have been buried beneath the rubble of a building under construction. They were unsure how many might be trapped.

Meanwhile, media in Bangladesh reported three people died of heart attacks, with police saying at least 90 were injured.

Police in Dhaka said 40 people were being treated at a major hospital in the Bangladeshi capital, including one university student who jumped from a fourth-floor balcony and was in a critical condition.

Residents near the epicentre said people fled their homes and power was down across Imphal.

Several buildings had been damaged, including the hospital, police said.

Photographs of the damage done to Ema Keithel, the main market in Imphal, showed concrete sheared from the wire frames of large pillars.

"It was the biggest earthquake we've felt in Imphal," disaster response worker Kanarjit Kangujam said.

People in Bangladesh and Nepal ran from their homes, and the quake was also felt as far away as the Myanmar capital Yangon, about 1,176 kms to the south, residents said.

The tremors were also felt as far away as India's Kolkata, about 600 kilometres awayin the Indian state of West Bengal, where buildings shook.

An official at Myanmar's Meteorological Department in Naypyidaw said there were no reports of damage or casualties on the Myanmar side of the border.

*Quake sparks regional panic*
There were similar scenes of people fleeing buildings in the northeast Indian city of Guwahati, the main commercial city of the mineral-rich state of Assam, where an AFP correspondent said residents were "in a state of shock" after being woken by the shaking.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi tweeted that he had spoken to local authorities in Assam about the impact of the quake.

In its initial assessment, USGS said "some casualties and damage are possible and the impact should be relatively localised".

It said buildings in the area were largely "highly vulnerable to earthquake shaking".

USGS issued a yellow alert for casualties and damage, with a 35 per cent likelihood of between one and 10 deaths from the tremor.

India's seven north-eastern states, joined to the rest of the country by a narrow sliver of land, are located in an area of frequent seismic activity.

The border region is remote and sparsely populated on the Myanmar side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

it was scarry as hell. I was sleeping in 4th flour. no way to run.


----------



## calmDown@all

Kesang said:


> it was scarry as hell. I was sleeping in 4th flour. no way to run.


are you ok 
now 



BDforever said:


> 40 km deep, also felt in Kolkata


are u alright


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Tibet sees record number of air passengers in 2015*

January 9, 2016

China's Tibet in southwest China saw a record 3.63 million air passengers in 2015, up 15.2 percent from the previous year, regional civil aviation statistics show.

The plateau region opened 13 new air routes last year, bringing its operating routes to 63. The number of cities linked to Tibet via air rose by seven to reach 40.

Five airports in Tibet handled more than 36,000 landings and take-offs and cargo throughput of 29,000 tons in 2015, an increase of 16.8 percent and 16.3 percent year-on-year, respectively.

Tibet's civil aviation industry has been growing rapidly with a total investment of more than 3 billion yuan (457 million U.S. dollars), becoming an important driver for the regional economy.

During the 13th Five-Year (2016-2020) period, Tibet will develop air express routes between the regional capital Lhasa and Chengdu, capital of neighboring Sichuan Province, and will open more air routes to other domestic cities, according to a regional civil aviation official.

Tibet will also encourage airline companies to open routes between Lhasa and Southeast and South Asian countries, said the official.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Place Of Space

Southwest region's winter is warmer than north region. Lhasa has enough sun days in the season, attractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Place Of Space said:


> Southwest region's winter is warmer than north region. Lhasa has enough sun days in the season, attractive.



El Nino？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


> El Nino？



lower latitude, the sunshine is more close to the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

An indication of growing wealth of the Tibetan folks

*The Gross Regional Product (GRP) of Tibet rocketed from 129 million yuan in 1951 to 70.1 billion yuan in 2012, representing an annual growth of 8.5 percent on average. The per capita GRP reached 22,900 yuan. Since 1994 Tibet has realized double-digit growth for 19 consecutive years, with an annual growth rate of 12.7 percent on average.
Govt. White Papers - china.org.cn
*
In Tibet alone there are "Five airports .." as abovementioned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> An indication of growing wealth of the Tibetan folks
> 
> *The Gross Regional Product (GRP) of Tibet rocketed from 129 million yuan in 1951 to 70.1 billion yuan in 2012, representing an annual growth of 8.5 percent on average. The per capita GRP reached 22,900 yuan. Since 1994 Tibet has realized double-digit growth for 19 consecutive years, with an annual growth rate of 12.7 percent on average.
> Govt. White Papers - china.org.cn
> *
> In Tibet alone there are "Five airports .." as abovementioned



The current 13th Five Year Plan will ensure further inland growth. Anticipate China's Xizhang and China's Xinjiang to be very different from today around 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Tibet, China is so clean. It's logical that it will attract tons of tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Sichuan-Tibet railway work picks up speed*

By LI YANG,Palden Nyima (China Daily)

Updated: 2016-01-30 03:06



1,629-km line perched on high mountains to be complete in early 2030s

China will accelerate the construction of a 1,629-kilometer Sichuan-Tibet railway starting this year, heads of the two regions' governments confirmed.

"The government will start a preliminary survey and research of the Kangting-Lyingchi railway project this year, and accelerate the construction of Sichuan-Tibet railway in the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) period," Losang Jamcan, chairman of the Tibet autonomous region government, said at the fourth session of the 10th People's Congress of Tibet in Lhasa on Wednesday.

Yin Li, acting governor of Sichuan, sent out similar message in the fourth session of the 12th People's Congress of Sichuan in Chengdu earlier.

The railway connecting Lhasa and Chengdu will be divided into three sections from west to east: Lhasa-Lyingchi, Lyingchi-Kangting, and Kangting-Chengdu.

Nearly 1,000 km of it will be in Tibet. Construction of the west and the east sections began last year. The whole project is expected to be completed in the early 2030s.

Perched at over 3,000 meters above sea level, and with more than 74 percent of its length running on bridges or in tunnels, the railway will meander through the mountains, the highest of which is over 7,000 meters.

It will cross the major rivers Minjiang, Jinshajiang and Yarlung Zangbo, said Lin Shijin, a senior civil engineer at China Railway Corp.

"The accumulated height it will climb reaches more than 14,000 meters, and it will cross many fault zones," he added. "It's like the largest rollercoaster in the world. With a designed service life of 100 years, it is believed to be one of the most difficult railway projects to build on Earth."

"It will cost at least 100 million yuan ($15.87 million) per kilometer, similar to the cost of high-speed railways on plains," said Zhao Jinxue, a rail construction risk appraiser with an insurance company in Chengdu.

The Sichuan-Tibet railway presents its builders multiple difficulties to overcome, such as avalanches, landslides, earthquakes, terrestrial heat, karst caves and underground streams, Lin said. "Yet, it is still a worthwhile project."

To travel from Chengdu to Lhasa currently takes 42 hours by train and three days by road. The rail line will shorten the travel time to less than 15 hours.

"I hope the railway can be finished as quickly as possible. Then, I'll take the train back home. It is more economical, safer and comfortable than airplanes," said Qiao Liang, a Chengdu businessman in Lhasa, who regularly commutes between the two places.

The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.

"The railway will effectively boost tourism, and bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-01/30/content_23316800.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.
> 
> "The railway will effectively boost tourism, and bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.



China's Tibet offers one of the few natural wonders of the world. Greater connectivity will reinforce domestic and international tourism and help China's new 5-year plan to develop inland regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

TaiShang said:


> China's Tibet offers one of the few natural wonders of the world. Greater connectivity will reinforce domestic and international tourism and help China's new 5-year plan to develop inland regions.



With the road, rail and power grid connectivity, this will not only help tourism but help to make Tibet one of modern region compare to any SA nations and increase the economy competiveness. on this video see how clean the street..its much cleaner than where I live

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The Ngari (Ali) prefecture of Tibet, one of the highest areas in the world, has recently emerged as a *promising site for future astronomical observation*.

Here we use 31 years of reanalysis data from the Climate Forecast System Reanalysis (CFSR) to examine the astroclimatology of Ngari, using the recently-erected Ali Observatory at Shiquanhe (5~047~m above mean sea level) as the representative site. We find the percentage of photometric night, median atmospheric seeing and median precipitable water vapor (PWV) of the Shiquanhe site to be 57%, 0.8" and 2.5~mm, comparable some of the world's best astronomical observatories.

Additional calculation supports the Shiquanhe region as one of the better sites for astronomical observations over the Tibetan Plateau. Based on the studies taken at comparable environment at Atacama, extraordinary observing condition may be possible at the few vehicle-accessible 6~000~m heights in the Shiquanhe region. Such possibility should be thoroughly investigated in future.

Tibet's Ali: Asia's Atacama? - SpaceRef
----
Tibet is not only the water tower of Asia but it offer other undiscovered great potential

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> The Ngari (Ali) prefecture of Tibet, one of the highest areas in the world, has recently emerged as a *promising site for future astronomical observation*.
> 
> Here we use 31 years of reanalysis data from the Climate Forecast System Reanalysis (CFSR) to examine the astroclimatology of Ngari, using the recently-erected Ali Observatory at Shiquanhe (5~047~m above mean sea level) as the representative site. We find the percentage of photometric night, median atmospheric seeing and median precipitable water vapor (PWV) of the Shiquanhe site to be 57%, 0.8" and 2.5~mm, comparable some of the world's best astronomical observatories.
> 
> Additional calculation supports the Shiquanhe region as one of the better sites for astronomical observations over the Tibetan Plateau. Based on the studies taken at comparable environment at Atacama, extraordinary observing condition may be possible at the few vehicle-accessible 6~000~m heights in the Shiquanhe region. Such possibility should be thoroughly investigated in future.
> 
> Tibet's Ali: Asia's Atacama? - SpaceRef
> ----
> Tibet is not only the water tower of Asia but it offer other undiscovered great potential



Gorgeous. Seeing the landscape, reminds me of how Heaven can touch the Earth. 





























beijingwalker said:


>



I would love to visit Tibet someday, just to cast my eyes on the beauty of Tibetan women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

When I said others great potential such singing....Tibetans have a natural gift with great voice .能歌善舞

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> When I said others great potential such singing....Tibetans have a natural gift with great voice .能歌善舞



Angelic beauty, indeed. Definitely an ethereal jewel of the great East Asian Race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I would love to visit Tibet someday, just to cast my eyes on the beauty of Tibetan women.



This Tibetan girl first started her career in Japan.
Alan Dawa Dolma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> When I said others great potential such singing....Tibetans have a natural gift with great voice .能歌善舞



Their language is very airy to the ears ! In a way, the tone sounds almost similar to Mandarin,...well to my Japanese ears, lol!








beijingwalker said:


> This Tibetan girl first started her career in Japan.
> Alan Dawa Dolma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



She's Tibetan?? Always thought アラン was Chinese....hmm! I really thought she was Han, never thought she was Tibetan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

beijingwalker said:


> This Tibetan girl first started her career in Japan.
> Alan Dawa Dolma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



indeed 阿兰, our Japan friends know where to look for the best

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## beijingwalker

Nihonjin1051 said:


> She's Tibetan?? Always thought アラン was Chinese....hmm! I really thought she was Han, never thought she was Tibetan.



You always thought you can tell which is which, truth is ,you can't, I can't, no one can, Any Asian face can be Chinese

Tibetan music group





阿蘭達瓦卓瑪~天路 Alan Dawa Zhuoma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

beijingwalker said:


> You always thought you can tell which is which, truth is ,you can't, I can't, no one can, Any Asian face can be Chinese
> 
> Tibetan music group



Your nation is just so large, my friend. With such a vast number of ethnicity, peoples, all living under one nation. Yes, i suppose , you're right.


----------



## beijingwalker

Tibetan girl singing Chinese popular song "Like You" in Tibetan language


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Next great potential ->Tourism


----------



## Aepsilons

beijingwalker said:


> 阿蘭達瓦卓瑪~天路 Alan Dawa Zhuoma



Seen her in PLA cameo? ha ha ha, please, capture me, anytime, beautiful lady.....


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Seen her in PLA cameo? ha ha ha, please, capture me, anytime, beautiful lady.....



LOL, you really reveal your true color.......


----------



## Aepsilons

Ha ha .... with eyes like this, i think Japanese soldier will surrender without fight. Please take us prisoner and do what you want...torture, kill, whatever. Just let us look into eyes like this..before death... 













Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> LOL, you really reveal your true color.......


----------



## Place Of Space

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Seen her in PLA cameo? ha ha ha, please, capture me, anytime, beautiful lady.....



Alan comes from "Danba beauty valley", her hometown is famous for its beautiful girls. The location is eastern brim of plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Place Of Space said:


> Alan comes from "Danba beauty valley", her hometown is famous for its beautiful girls. The location is eastern brim of plateau.



笑笑笑笑。。。。笑笑笑笑. ！！！ 



Place Of Space said:


> Alan comes from "Danba beauty valley", her hometown is famous for its beautiful girls. The location is eastern brim of plateau.



Need to go to this place then to find a wife ！


----------



## Place Of Space

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 笑笑笑笑。。。。笑笑笑笑. ！！！
> 
> 
> 
> Need to go to this place then to find a wife ！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Tibet (Xizhang) to build nation's highest resort*

China's highest ski resort has been earmarked for Lhasa, capital of China's *Tibet province*, as part of its 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20).



Tibetan skiers practice at Wanlong Ski Resort in Chongli, Hebei province, on Feb 17 during the Sohu Cup national ski mountaineering event. [Photo / China Daily]


Surrounded by snow-capped mountains and glaciers, Tibet has many natural advantages for developing a skiing and mountaineering industry.

It has five mountains higher than 8,000 meters, more than 70 mountains higher than 7,000 meters, and no fewer than 1,000 mountains higher than 6,000 meters.

"With an average altitude of 4,500 meters above sea level, Tibet is rich in unique natural resources for ice and snow sports," said Nyima Tsering, deputy director of the region's sports bureau.

Born in Tibet's eastern Qamdo prefecture, 47-year-old Nyima has spent the past 15 years honing local mountaineering expertise, turning the region into a center of Himalayan mountaineering culture and promoting it as a paradise for outdoor sports.

He also serves as the head of the Tibet Mountaineering Guide School and has climbed to the top of Qomolangma, known as Mount Everest in the West, three times.

It is important to have a ski resort in the region's capital, Nyima said, because it will provide a stage for younger generations to learn the basics of winter sports before attempting the many natural snow-capped mountains in the area.

"Just as China is new to the winter sports game, Tibet also has a long way to go," said Nyima, adding that he hoped "to see the faces of Tibetan skiers" at the 2022 Winter Olympics.

A contract has been signed between the sports bureaus of Tibet and China's Heilongjiang province to aid in the training of Tibetan talent.

Azha, a coach with the team, said he believed there was a lot of potential for Tibetans to do well in winter sports.

He gave the example of Dorje, one of four Tibetan skiers who participated in the recent 2016 Sohu Cup national ski mountaineering event and came eighth in the men's event.

"These four Tibetan skiers were only trained for 90 days, and they did a good job. We can make it in the future," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

nice , i see china does her best to sexualize tibet


----------



## JSCh

* Tropical Tibet builds roots for blooming ecotourism*
Source: Xinhua 2016-03-11 20:38:28




BEIJING, March 11 (Xinhua) -- With jagged mountain ranges, lush forests and rare tropical plants, it's no wonder Nyingchi was chosen by ancient Tibetans to settle almost 5,000 years ago.

Several millennia later, the prefecture is hoping to expose its primal beauty to the world as a global ecotourism wonderland.

Part of the city's development plan for the next five years, the goal to establish Nyingchi as an world ecotourism site was announced by Major Wangdui in an interview with Xinhua on the sideline of the ongoing the National People's Congress annual parliamentary session.

He said by 2020, the city is expected to receive more than 6 million tourists annually and post 7 billion yuan (about 1.08 billion U.S. dollars) in tourism revenue, twice as much as that in 2015.

Compared to other Tibetan regions, which mainly feature snow mountains and high mountain meadows, Nyingchi is a priceless valley area facing the Indian Ocean in the southeast, where warm Indian current moves upstream to meet the cold air from the north, allowing the co-existence of tropical, sub-tropical, temperate and frigid zones.

With an average altitude of 3,100 meters above the sea level, much lower than the average height of more than 4,000 meters in Tibet, and more green vegetation, Nyingchi has long been a recommended resort for first-time visitors looking to acclimate to the high-altitude plateau environment.

Famous scenic spots include the 7,780-meter-high Namjagbarvwa Peak, the 15th highest in the world awarded as the most beautiful peak in China by the Chinese National Geography magazine, and the 490-km-long precipitous Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon.

Lunang Forest known as the "little Europe of China" in the township of Lunang, "the home of deities" in Tibetan, is a popular getaway for tourists.

Pasang Tsering, a local in Tashigang Village, said elsewhere in Tibet, people could barely make ends meet because of the adverse natural environment. "But here in Lunang, our life is getting better just because of the nature," he said.

Because of the thin air, barren land and cold weather, Tibetans have long struggled with their harsh living environment. Agriculture and stockbreeding, the traditional pillar industries of Tibet,are very vulnerable to bad weather.

Villager Penpa from Tashigang said the tourism boom had greatly improved people's living standards.

Last year he earned a net income of more than 20,000 yuan (about 3,072 U.S. dollars) renting tents and other services.

Other villagers run family inns, earning as much as 900,000 yuan a year (about 138,249 U.S.dollars), he said.

Nyima Khamtrul, 28, a mother of two children, who lives in Dongbacai Village of Lunang Township ran a small shop dealing in special local products and earned more than 30,000 yuan (about 4,608 U.S. dollars) last year.

Selling Chinese alpine rush plants, which can only grow in unpolluted areas, Nyima Khamtrul said she is always reminding people not to litter. "If the environment is damaged, there will be no way out for us. We must protect the ecology," said she.

In 2015, Nyingchi posted a record high gross domestic product of 10.4 billion yuan (about 1.6 billion U.S. dollars), up 11.2 percent from the previous year. Tourism contributed a quarter of the city's economic growth.

The burgeoning tourism industry has employed 5,000 people and there are 219 households running family inns, both twice as much as that in 2013.

According to Wangdui, by 2020, the industry is projected to hire 20,000 people, create another 70,000 jobs indirectly and add people's per capita annual income by 10,000 yuan (1,600 U.S. dollars).

Nyingchi also boasts some of the most beautiful peach flowers, with an annual festival scheduled every March.

Fan Hui, who traveled from the far northeast Liaoning Province to attend the festival last year,said the wild peach flowers are markedly different from those found the Tibetan plains. "Their beauty is breath-taking. We saw many pictures before our departure, but upon our arrival, we wanted nothing but to stay longer," said Fan.

To meet the rising inflow of tourists, Nyingchi has increased its fixed-assets investment on infrastructure facilities with the support of central finance and the Guangdong and Fujian Provinces.

Some 16.3 billion yuan (about 2.5 billion U.S. dollars) were invested on the construction of roads and railways last year. A high-grade road linking Lhasa and Nyingchi was opened to traffic at the end of last year, and the Lhasa-Nyingchi railway construction and airport renovation and expansion are in full swing.

Wangdui said that the city will see a drastic development in hospitality industry. Starred hotels, motels, theme hotels, family inns will be built to meet the diversified tourist lodging demand.

He said that poverty eradication was the main reason for local government to boost tourism. Across Tibet, there are still 590,000 people living below the poverty line of per capita net annual income of 3,200 yuan (about 492 U.S dollars), compared to 70 million people across the country.

Because of tourism development, residents in less developed pasturing area of Nyingchi earned 10,800 yuan (about 1,659 U.S. dollars) per capita last year, exceeding the benchmark of 10,000 yuan (1,600 U.S. dollars) for the first time, 1,600 yuan (about 246 U.S. dollars) more than Tibet's average.

Wangdui said that the city was seeking to boost its aviation network. This year Xi'an, Shanghai and Xiamen are likely to open direct flights to Nyingchi while sightseeing facilities along the National Highway No. 318, China's most beautiful national highway, would be increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## greenwood

beauuuuutiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Some 16.3 billion yuan (about 2.5 billion U.S. dollars) were invested on the construction of roads and railways last year. A high-grade road linking Lhasa and Nyingchi was opened to traffic at the end of last year, and the Lhasa-Nyingchi railway construction and airport renovation and expansion are in full swing.



Rail and road linkages are important for domestic tourism. China starts to pick up the fruits of infra development. It will be only further progress from this time on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BEIJING: China has started construction of its biggest hydropower project in Tibet costing over US$ 3 billion, which will supply electricity to the economically well-off regions in the country's eastern region.

The Suwalong hydropower project at the junction of Mangkam county in Tibet and Batang county in Sichuan province has a design capacity of 1.2 gigawatts and will be able to generate about 5,400 gigawatt hours of electricity a year when completed in 2021, official media reported.

The design capacity is more than double that of the Zangmu hydropower plant on Brahmaputra river which Tibet's largest existing hydro project.

It was completed in October last year. It is hoped that the 18 billion yuan (US$ 3 billion) Suwalong dam, could pave the way for other projects in the headwaters of the adjacent Nu (Salween) and Lancang (Mekong) rivers to "fuel development" of hydro power in Tibet, Hong Kong-based South China Morning Post quoted Chinese media as saying.

---------------------------------------
This will boost the region economy and make China cleaner

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Daniel808

Nice Development 
But, which River? Brahmaputra?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> BEIJING: China has started construction of its biggest hydropower project in Tibet costing over US$ 3 billion, which will supply electricity to the economically well-off regions in the country's eastern region.
> 
> The Suwalong hydropower project at the junction of Mangkam county in Tibet and Batang county in Sichuan province has a design capacity of 1.2 gigawatts and will be able to generate about 5,400 gigawatt hours of electricity a year when completed in 2021, official media reported.
> 
> The design capacity is more than double that of the Zangmu hydropower plant on Brahmaputra river which Tibet's largest existing hydro project.
> 
> It was completed in October last year. It is hoped that the 18 billion yuan (US$ 3 billion) Suwalong dam, could pave the way for other projects in the headwaters of the adjacent Nu (Salween) and Lancang (Mekong) rivers to "fuel development" of hydro power in Tibet, Hong Kong-based South China Morning Post quoted Chinese media as saying.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> This will boost the region economy and make China cleaner


hopefully the dam is being constructed on th brahmaputra river. great leverage against a potential supapowa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Jlaw said:


> hopefully the dam is being constructed on th brahmaputra river. great leverage against a potential supapowa



Mega LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Daniel808 said:


> Nice Development
> But, which River? Brahmaputra?


Lmao....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr Gupta

rott said:


> You're a good competitor to Russell Peters.




Water is life if this dam affects lives in India and Bangladesh we have the right to counter it by any means but China is not that stupid do it. BTW the best thing you did was build that Yangtze dam, can you imagine what would happen if it had a hole in it?



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Dam is civilian building, I believe India also dam Brahmaputra also right?




If the water is diverted it will affect people in India and Bangladesh which will be devastating

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/chinas-three-gorges-dam-disaster/

Even a strong earthquake might shake the 3 gorges dam

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-09/are-china-s-dams-causing-quakes

Even before Three Gorges Dam was built, the government knew of itsdangers. According to a 2012 analysis of Chinese seismic maps and dam projects by Probe International, a Canadian environmental organization, 98.7 percent of the 137 hydroelectric dams built, planned or underway in western China are located in "zones with a moderate to very high level of seismic hazard." To be fair, the question of whether or not dams are responsible for the largest earthquakes in the region (such as the 2008 Wenchuan quake that took 80,000 lives) remains controversial. But it's not an unreasonable one to ask, and it's been considered in respected journals such as Science and -- this week -- Nature. It's also been widely discussed on China's Internet -- especially after large quakes near reservoirs in western China, such as the one in Yunnan this week that destroyed 7,000 buildings and forced the evacuation of 59,000 people (the death toll currently stands at one, but is likely to rise as rescuers reach the remote area).


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dr Gupta said:


> If the water is diverted it will affect people in India and Bangladesh which will be devastating
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/chinas-three-gorges-dam-disaster/
> 
> Even a strong earthquake might shake the 3 gorges dam



Are we talking about water diversion here? any earthquake in India will also affect your dams, how relevant to bring 3gorges dam into discussion?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are we talking about water diversion here? any earthquake in India will also affect your dams, how relevant to bring 3gorges dam into discussion?



http://atimes.com/2015/10/tripartite-treaty-needed-on-sharing-brahmaputras-waters/


China’s Zangmu Hydropower Station has become fully operational. Built on the River Yarlung Tsangpo (known as Brahmaputra in India) some 140 km from Lhasa in Tibet, the US$1.52 billion hydropower project is expected to produce 2.5 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity per year.




Zangmu hydropower station stands more than 3,300 meters above sea level

It has evoked some anxiety in India and Bangladesh, the lower riparian countries. There is concern there that China’s damming of the Yarlung Tsangpo – China plans to build several dams on this river, Zangmu being the first – will reduce water flow into India’s Northeast and Bangladesh.

Moreover, China is reportedly planning a water diversion project, which envisages diverting the waters of its southern rivers to the arid and densely populated north. This would see the Yarlung Tsangpo’s waters being diverted too.

China has said that the proposed dams on the Yarlung Tsangpo will not affect water flow into India as these are run-of-the-river projects. Moreover, the dams on the upper and middle reaches of this river will not have much impact on downstream flows.

It is only after the Yarlung Tsangpo enters India that its volume swells. It is monsoon rains and waters of tributaries like the Subanasiri that transform the Yarlung Tsangpo into the mighty Brahmaputra in India.

As for the water diversion projects, hydrological experts believe that it is not feasible given its enormous cost and technological challenges. Hence, the water diversion may not happen as planned.

Besides, as Chinese scholars point, “given the potential negative impact” that such diversion will have on “relations with its lower riparian neighbors, particularly India, it is even more unlikely that the Chinese government will seriously consider” the Grand Western Water Diversion Plan.

Chinese hydrologists maintain that India’s apprehensions over China’s damming of the Yarlung Tsangpo are excessive. This may be true. Still Beijing cannot escape responsibility for the anxiety its dam activity has generated in the Brahmaputra Valley.

It has been very opaque on projects it is planning on the Yarlung Tsangpo. Till recently, the China flatly denied allegations that a dam was under construction at Zangmu, even dismissing satellite images of such activity presented to them by Indian officials. This lack of transparency and reluctance to consult the lower riparian counties underlies Indian apprehensions vis-à-vis China.

Such a non-consultative approach is untenable with regard to Transboundary Rivers.

China appears to be shedding slowly its opacity on its plans for the Yarlung Tsangpo. In 2013, it agreed to not only allow Indian officials on field visits to monitor the flow of the river in Tibet but also to provide hydrological data during the flood season.

Meanwhile, India is steaming ahead with its own plans for damming the Brahmaputra. Around 150 mega and micro-hydel projects are being planned in the Northeast especially in Arunachal Pradesh.

These dams will “significantly change” the volume of water flow in the Brahmaputra, Parag Jyoti Saikia, who researches hydropower construction in Northeast India at the Centre for Studies on Social Sciences in Kolkata, told this writer.

Since the terrain through which the Brahmaputra runs is forested, it will have “disastrous impact on the rich bio-diversity, environment, ecology and livelihood of the people living here,” he pointed out.

Anti-dam activists point out that the Indian government has not consulted either local communities or the lower riparian country, Bangladesh. Protests against the dams are gathering momentum.

Even if India and China do not go to war over water, it could become a source of tension. Such tension could be prevented by reaching agreement on water sharing. The Brahmaputra’s three riparian states, China, India and Bangladesh need to begin talking on the issue. A tripartite treaty on sharing the Brahmaputra’s waters is urgently needed.

_Dr. Sudha Ramachandran is an independent journalist/researcher based in Bangalore, India who writes on South Asian political and security issues. She can be reached at sudha.ramachandran@live.in_

(Copyright 2015 Asia Times Holdings Limited, a duly registered Hong Kong company. All rights reserved. Please contact us about sales, syndication and republishing.)

We need a 3 party water agreement, yes we also are building dams on our side but this might have huge environmental consequences for the region!


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

@Dr Gupta,



> Meanwhile, India is steaming ahead with its own plans for damming the Brahmaputra. Around 150 mega and micro-hydel projects are being planned in the Northeast especially in Arunachal Pradesh.



So India has a clear intention to dam this river, wow 150 projects for your NE...very interesting


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> @Dr Gupta,
> 
> 
> 
> So India has a clear intention to dam this river, wow 150 projects for your NE...very interesting



These are small micro projects nothing on the scale you are building

I still think Nuclear power is a better solution as is solar energy,, these dams cause hugh environmental damage in the long run and not enough research is done prior to their building. But wait 20-30 years we will see their true impact.

Look a country like France gets 80% of it's energy via Nuclear, we should also invest in solar energy.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dr Gupta said:


> These are small micro projects nothing on the scale you are building
> 
> I still think Nuclear power is a better solution as is solar energy,, these dams cause hugh environmental damage in the long run and not enough research is done prior to their building. But wait 20-30 years we will see their true impact.
> 
> Look a country like France gets 80% of it's energy via Nuclear, we should also invest in solar energy.



When human need energy, no one care about environment, earth is been massively abused after the industry revolution with over production capcity, we can't go back to live in medieval age.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> When human need energy, no one care about environment, earth is been massively abused after the industry revolution with over production capcity, we can't go back to live in medieval age.



There is better ways to get energy than this, the impact it will have can be devastating and have a huge economic affect. We are selfish because we thinking of just the present but our grandchildren will be the ones who will suffer when water becomes so scarce and famines/viruses take root.

Why not go for more nuclear plants and solar? it's much more cleaner and has less impact


----------



## rott

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Are we talking about water diversion here? any earthquake in India will also affect your dams, how relevant to bring 3gorges dam into discussion?


Bro, he's taking western sources. We all know the credibilities of those.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dr Gupta said:


> There is better ways to get energy than this, the impact it will have can be devastating and have a huge economic affect. We are selfish because we thinking of just the present but our grandchildren will be the ones who will suffer when water becomes so scarce and famines/viruses take root.
> 
> Why not go for more nuclear plants and solar? it's much more cleaner and has less impact



I don't think Nuclear plant is not suitable for earthquake zone such as Tibet.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't think Nuclear plant is not suitable for earthquake zone such as Tibet.



Ideal place for Nuclear plants is near water so it tends to be more coastal, we should think outside the box and find new ways of generating energy. Maybe wind energy in Tibet is a option? in India we are lucky as we have direct heat from the sun so we are building huge solar farms to generate energy.

https://next.ft.com/content/6b781150-978c-11e5-9228-87e603d47bdc

*India and France launch $1tn solar power tie-up*
The International Solar Alliance aims to have 121 signatories to develop solar in tropical countries


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dr Gupta said:


> Ideal place for Nuclear plants is near water so it tends to be more coastal, we should think outside the box and find new ways of generating energy. Maybe wind energy in Tibet is a option? in India we are lucky as we have direct heat from the sun so we are building huge solar farms to generate energy.
> 
> https://next.ft.com/content/6b781150-978c-11e5-9228-87e603d47bdc
> 
> *India and France launch $1tn solar power tie-up*
> The International Solar Alliance aims to have 121 signatories to develop solar in tropical countries



we have wind farm in Xinjiang region but I don't know about Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> we have wind farm in Xinjiang region but I don't know about Tibet




That is remarkable indeed but we need to reduce our dependence on fossil fuels and consume less, which is easier said than done as everyone wants washing machines, nice cars and laptops etc

You can have everything in the world but what is the point when the air you breathe is so polluted you need to wear masks? why are Chinese and Indians running to cities like London, Vancouver for a better life? because we just think of short term but never long term environment.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Dr Gupta said:


> That is remarkable indeed but we need to reduce our dependence on fossil fuels and consume less, which is easier said than done as everyone wants washing machines, nice cars and laptops etc
> 
> You can have everything in the world but what is the point when the air you breathe is so polluted you need to wear masks? why are Chinese and Indians running to cities like London, Vancouver for a better life? because we just think of short term but never long term environment.



Endless of un-satisfaction is human decease, when you get rich, you wiant more and more, nothing much we can do about that, it's human nature.


----------



## Dr Gupta

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Endless of un-satisfaction is human decease, when you get rich, you wiant more and more, nothing much we can do about that, it's human nature.



I thought we Indians and Chinese were different? have we lost our humble middle path culture that much? and want to become like Mcdonald man in USA??

Our culture is rich we should never loose our roots because we are not a country but a civilisation unlike USA which was founded on bloodshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Xinjiang-Tibet Highway: One of the World's Highest Motorable Roads*





Photo taken on April 30, 2016 shows the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway passing through mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. As one of the world's highest motorable roads, Xinjiang-Tibet Highway, or China National Highway 219, connects Xinjiang and southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region with an average altitude of over 4,500 meters. Originally made of graval in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was fully paved with asphalt in 2013. [Photo: Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]





Photo taken on April 30, 2016 shows the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway passing through mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. As one of the world's highest motorable roads, Xinjiang-Tibet Highway, or China National Highway 219, connects Xinjiang and southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region with an average altitude of over 4,500 meters. Originally made of graval in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was fully paved with asphalt in 2013. [Photo: Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]





Photo taken on April 30, 2016 shows the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway passing through mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. As one of the world's highest motorable roads, Xinjiang-Tibet Highway, or China National Highway 219, connects Xinjiang and southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region with an average altitude of over 4,500 meters. Originally made of graval in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was fully paved with asphalt in 2013. [Photo: Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]





Photo taken on April 30, 2016 shows the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway passing through mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. As one of the world's highest motorable roads, Xinjiang-Tibet Highway, or China National Highway 219, connects Xinjiang and southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region with an average altitude of over 4,500 meters. Originally made of graval in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was fully paved with asphalt in 2013. [Photo: Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]





Photo taken on April 30, 2016 shows the Xinjiang-Tibet Highway passing through mountains in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. As one of the world's highest motorable roads, Xinjiang-Tibet Highway, or China National Highway 219, connects Xinjiang and southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region with an average altitude of over 4,500 meters. Originally made of graval in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was fully paved with asphalt in 2013. [Photo: Xinhua/Jiang Wenyao]

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## AndrewJin

Panda's inclusive growth!
Photos I took in 2011, Tibet-Xinjiang or Tibet-Nepal highway, very excited to know the whole route has been finally paved!















Tibetan prefectures in Sichuan Province

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AndrewJin

_Don't steal photos above unless given consent from Andrew_

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## TaiShang

Majestic pictures, @AndrewJin 

You may think of embedding a watermark into the pictures, so, the copyright owner would be recognized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Majestic pictures, @AndrewJin
> 
> You may think of embedding a watermark into the pictures, so, the copyright owner would be recognized.


Now I get over it, just some smart phone photos，taken on the moving and shaking vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

srshkmr said:


> PLA is building those roads ?



I think Army Construction Corps. Similar to US Engineering Corps, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think Army Construction Corps. Similar to US Engineering Corps, I believe.


Lest we forget those sacrificed their young life when they were building the first highway half a century ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Heavenly road lifts Tibetan life into new height *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-06 18:09:34 | Editor: huaxia




URUMQI, May 6 (Xinhua) -- National Highway 219, also known as the heavenly road, connects Xinjiang and Tibet in west China at an average altitude of over 4,500 meters and is the world's highest road suitable for ordinary vehicles.
*
HARDSHIP OVERCOME*

The old and deserted road could still be seen along with the new modern highway winding through the mountains. According to local people, the old road was so narrow that it is impossible for two vehicles to travel from opposite directions. So one vehicle had to give another the right of way. In the past, experienced drivers had to blow the horn from the distance.








Since the highway was built along with the mountains, sometimes the falling stones would disrupt the traffic so transport police officers have to closely watch the road condition and move quickly to solve all the problems. Usually, they would open a makeshift road for passing vehicles. Then two operators would use the loader and grab excavator to clean the road. More importantly, two officers have to stand by any time and monitor the situation very carefully to protect the operators.




Not far away from the barracks of transport police officers, a martyrs' cemetery lies in the Gobi Desert where hundreds of people had sacrificed their lives in protecting the borders and building national defense facilities on the Qinghai-Tibet plateau. Wine, fruits and cigarettes were served by passing officers for their condolence.

*TRAVEL TIME CUT*

Originally covered by gravel in 1950s, the 2,340-kilometer highway was almost fully paved by 2013, slashing the travel time between Yecheng County in southern Xinjiang and Ngari Prefecture in Tibet from 15 days to just one day, with another day to reach Lhasa. Numbers of accidents and fatalities also fell dramatically.

Transport police officer Luo Bing has been working on the highway for over 15 years. There were hardly any asphalted roads at all when he first came to Ritu and now the town has two wide streets filled with restaurants and shops.

*PEOPLE'S LIFESTYLE CHANGED*

About 700 kilometers down the highway from Ritu, dramatic changes in life has come to local people after the completion of the new road. Back in 2003 when Song Shibing, chief of a transport police troop, tried to buy an axe from a herdsman for 100 yuan, the herdsman turned down the banknote though Song's offer was several times higher than the price of an axe in an ordinary shop. Instead, the herdsman brandished an empty 5-liter bottle instead. He wanted to barter the axe for diesel.

"Money meant almost nothing on the plateau as there were few things for sale," Song said. "Local people usually kept their money in a wooden box under the bed and sometimes dried their moldy old notes in the sun."

*SAFER MODERN HIGHWAY*




As the capacity of the road increased and it became much safer to drive, vegetables, fruit and necessities have arrive on the plateau almost every day. As a result, many herders have taken their money from under their beds and deposited it in a bank.

Tuo Jide, a retired armed transport police driver, has run a restaurant at Xihexiu village next to the highway for 17 years. Business has blossomed since the road was improved.

"Decades ago, the potholes in the road were deep enough for a yak to hide in," Tuo said. "Drivers did not dare to hit the road without plenty of food and gas in their cars. Vehicles crashed and broke down all the time along the way."

With a safer and much more modern highway, transportation costs from Yecheng to Ngari have fallen by 55 percent, leading to cuts of about 40 percent in the price of commodities sold in the Tibetan town. Better yet, the number of tourists in Ngari has surged five fold.

"The highway today looks to me like an airport runway -- wide, flat and smooth," Tuo said.

"A heavenly road, indeed," he added.

*NATURAL SCENES*

As the highway was built at an average altitude of over 4,500 meters, a lot of rare animals can be seen when travelling.





A tibetan antelope.





A yak.





A flock of sheep along the Bangong Lake.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Liuwu Bridge, China Tibet’s very first modern overpass (Photo Taken on Aug 25, 2014)

2015 marked China Tibet’s 50th anniversary of peaceful liberation.

Located on the world’s highest plateau, China's Tibet used to be known for its underdeveloped transportation system.

Over the last half century, the Chinese government has been dedicated to modernizing the connections on the roads, on the rails, and in the air.

Here are eight public transportation icons in Tibet.




The first Xigazê-bound train enters the final station on the Lhasa–Xigazê Railway (Photo Taken on Aug 16, 2014)




The Lhasa-Nyingchi Highway is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug 8, 2015)





Scene of the Sichuan-Tibet Highway in Chamdo (Photo Taken on Aug 4, 2015)




The 72 Curves of Nujiang River on the Sichuan-Tibet Highway (Photo Taken on Aug 4, 2015)




A Train runs on Qinghai-Tibet Railway (Photo Taken on March 18, 2013)




Tangmai Bridge is under construction (Photo Taken on Aug 5, 2015)





A Merged photo comparing the new Tangmai Bridge and the two small bridges before (Photo Taken on Aug 5, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*Modern day Lhasa is not a patch on what you thought Tibet looks like! 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Wow I'm impress with such nice and clean city, we have make our giant neighbor so envy, good work our civil engineer and government.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Not only Tibetan cities is modernized but the people too, clean and well dress, let celebrate

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## beijingwalker

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Wow I'm impress with such nice and clean city, we have make our giant neighbor so envy, good work our civil engineer and government.


But the introduction section says that's the way China killed Tibetan culture. They just wish that Tibet remains backward and underdeveloped, being stuck in poverty forever, cause they believe that's the authentic Tibetan culture that no one should try to change.

Driving in Tibet





we committed cultural genocide by building beautiful roads, bridges, railways on the roof of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

beijingwalker said:


> But the introduction section says that's the way China killed Tibetan culture. They just wish that Tibet remains backward and underdeveloped, being stuck in poverty forever, cause they believe that's the authentic Tibetan culture that no one should try to change.



Just ignore these sour grape Indians, if they are happy to live in slum, it's their business  , of course India would like to see backward Tibet or Tibet will put India into shame when people compare Tibet cities to India slum and Indians will look bad in South Asia, India always hate when we're doing something against their expectation

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Just ignore these sour grape Indians, if they are happy to live in slum, it's their business  , of course India would like to see backward Tibet or Tibet will put India into shame when people compare Tibet cities to India slum and Indians will look bad in South Asia, India always hate when we're doing something against their expectation



The lives of the serfs changed for better. 

They are free from bondage. 

Their stomachs are full and their children have a bright future ahead of them just as the rest of the Chinese children.

How can serfdom be called culture? 

If one puts all the pieces together a picture emerges that our friend in the south is upto no good.

Peace and development is the right course for China. 

Let us not be distracted by ill wishers and hateful minds.

The Dragon needs to be cautious, but must show its wrath when the trouble makers keep doing stupid things.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

If progress in other countries including China's Tibet is considered as a CULTURAL GENOCIDE, what more can we says. 

If the Indians wanted India to live in the past, they are at liberty and welcome to do so in centuries to come. Nobody will stop them after all it is the democratic wishes of her people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## phancong

ayesha.a said:


> This thread so far perfectly fits the definition of "circle jerking", or more politely, "mutual admiration society".


Freaking Indian with their worthless opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## American Pakistani

China is at another level completely. They are almost developed. Nothing compared to third world so called wanna be SUPA PAWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

The railway connect form Chengdu to Lhasa is underway, the more connectivity, the better is for Tibet, not only on military stand point as military supply and transport  but social and economy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S10

Since 1949, Tibetan population more that doubled from 1.2 million to well over 3 million today. Life expectancy rose from 36 years on average to 69 years in 2015. Literacy rate went from 5% to 65% after Dalai Lama and his aristocrats were driven out.

What kind of "genocide" more than doubles the population, doubles the life expectancy and improves overall living conditions?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

S10 said:


> Since 1949, Tibetan population more that doubled from 1.2 million to well over 3 million today. Life expectancy rose from 36 years on average to 69 years in 2015. Literacy rate went from 5% to 65% after Dalai Lama and his aristocrats were driven out.
> 
> What kind of "genocide" more than doubles the population, doubles the life expectancy and improves overall living conditions?



And not only that, Tibetan singers are about to overshadow Indian Bollywood dance-singing, it has never been before in Tibetan history ..these people as so amazing in singing and dancing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

You guys must admit that brainwashing people is one thing the West is really good at.

Indians are fed with Western propaganda day in and day out.

You can't really blame the Indians for being what they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

This how Tibetan live in Dharamshala , Indian government don't even give a sh1t on how these people live, they're on their own and now Indians dare to lecture us about cultural genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cirr

*Chengdu-Pujiang section, Sichuan-Tibet Railway, July 2016*







chnrailway.com

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

danger007 said:


> How can we forget funny people.... we don't forget Charlie Chaplin, Jim carry, Chris tucker and you ...



Well in this case, I will do my best monsoon comedy to entertain all Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Very soon Lhasa will be on par with most north American cities and we are gonna keep doing the "genocide"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## phancong

Soon all the exiled Tibetan in India wish they be back in China with a much better life compare to the living standard of the Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A_Poster

phancong said:


> Soon all the exiled Tibetan in India wish they be back in China with a much better life compare to the living standard of the Indian.




They are free to leave anytime, yet they don't. This tells volume about Chinese and their legendary persecution of Tibetans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

A_Poster said:


> They are free to leave anytime, yet they don't. This tells volume about Chinese and their legendary persecution of Tibetans.


Religious Extremists believe Syria is the best place to go, there's nothing you can do to convince them otherwise, they are just too blinded by their misguided faith. Beside, China's consistent decades old policy is that you choose to leave for political reasons then you won't be allowed to come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> This how Tibetan live in Dharamshala , Indian government don't even give a sh1t on how these people live, they're on their own and now Indians dare to lecture us about cultural genocide.



Thanks for sharing the video. 

It looks like that people in the video have adapted indian culture.

But then it is their choice. 

Do these 'exiles' has access to health care or education?

How about their children? Do they go to indian schools?


----------



## beijingwalker

Happy Tibetan kids. They have a much promising future than their forefathers. They can choose not to be a monk when they grow up. Their fate is tied with rising China.





Indian PDF users always bring up so called Tibetan repression stuff here on this forum over and over again, truth is average Tibetans have a much better life and future than their average Indian counterparts, Tibetans actually feel sorry for average Indians about their abysmal lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Rex

A_Poster said:


> They are free to leave anytime, yet they don't. This tells volume about Chinese and their legendary persecution of Tibetans.



*The word persecution, it sounds dubious coming from people who have been busy persecuting Kashmiris, Sikhs, Muslims, Christians in india for decades.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

beijingwalker said:


> Happy Tibetan kids. They have a much promising future than their forefathers. They can choose not to be a monk when they grow up. Their fate is tied with rising China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian PDF users always bring up so called Tibetan repression stuff here on this forum over and over again, truth is average Tibetans have a much better life and future than their average Indian counterparts, Tibetans actually feel sorry for average Indians about their abysmal lives.



My friend, China has developed each and every region in a manner that benefits Chinese people.
The same level health care and education everywhere.

This is the purpose of a state, the well being and advancement of its citizens.

BeiJing, is aware of all the double games...and percieves the intentions clearly. We have chosen a path of peace and we know it is taken as weakness.

China never interferes into the internal affairs of others. But we are seeing many interferences into our internal affairs lately. 

Such interferences are useless and counter productive. 

Those who accuse China of ill treatement of her citizens must look in the mirror. But this requires honesty and dignity...

China has been facing negative propoganda for decades...we should ignore the trouble makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Even you yourself know that is fudged, right? Ask anyone who had been to both China and India and let them tell you the obvious.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ayesha.a said:


> This thread so far perfectly fits the definition of "circle jerking", or more politely, "mutual admiration society".



Well said, this is not the first time Chinese members here have tried to unsuccessfully paint a positive picture of Tibet with all the photo ops

Previously there was another thread boasting how Tibet has much richer than India and apparently the intellectual dishonesty and cherry picking was debunked below:


https://defence.pk/threads/why-is-tibet-much-richer-than-india.399005/



Syama Ayas said:


> Aside from naked display of cognitive dissonance which you have already pointed out, this thread is self-goal for some members from our Eastern border.
> 
> For starters it is rather naive to equate GDP per capita directly to wealth of Tibet or Tibetans.
> 
> For example Indian state of Kerala for 2013 has GDP percapita of $1350 i.e approx 1/3.5 times Tibet's GDP and has approx 10 times the population.
> 
> Despite which the HDI of 0.790 for 2008 which greater than whole CHina's HDI for 2013 i.e 0.719 and that of Tibet's for 2010 at 0.569.
> 
> Hence despite having higher GDP per capita of Tibetan than Keralite, the quality of life of a Tibetan is poor.
> 
> So that begs the question if the money from Tibet region is not going to development of Tibetan lives, then where is it going?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/china...-questions-about-rush-regions-resources-price
> 
> This gorging of Tibetan natural resources for benefit of rest of China, comes at another cost : *ethnic* *Han Migration*, which is credited for ethnic tensions in Tibet and Xinjiang
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea is hiding the actual plight Tibetans who despite higher GDP per capita than India, come to India as _*refugees.
> *_
> Another deluded belief is even if there is even actual economic and HDI improvement, Tibetans will be comfortable with Chinese rule, when the real issue is ethnic tensions.
> 
> Also, going by above logic Chinese would be very happy under Japanese rule given Japan was rising economic power when China was enduring the massive famine causing death of millions.



Also interesting to note that Kashmir an insurgency hit state in India has higher level of HDI than Tibet.

The State Jammu and Kashmir has HDI of 0.626 as of 2012 greater than Tibet's HDI of 0.569, despite state sponsored terrorism for more than a decade

http://www.epw.in/system/files/pdf/...s_of_Human_and_Child_Deprivation_in_India.pdf

List of administrative divisions of Greater China by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



beijingwalker said:


> Even you yourself know that is fudged, right? Ask anyone who had been to both China and India and let them tell you the obvious.


Like i said, its from the UN, just like the SCS tribunal decision, hence it must be Western propaganda to vilify China.


----------



## sweetgrape

Maybe they said is "serf" culture genocide, just missing that word, you know Indian always are careless, they even bombed their own submarine carelessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

LHASA - Tibet came top of 25 Chinese provinces and municipalities that had released their half-year GDP growth figure as of Monday, thanks to investment in infrastructure and local industries.

The economic growth of Tibet Autonomous Region was 10.6 percent during the first half this year, extending a 23-year streak of double digit growth and up 3.9 percent points from the national average in the same period.

Southwest municipality Chongqing also reported economic growth of 10.6 percent in the first half, joining Tibet and a string of hinterland provinces that have defied the economic headwinds holding back growth in the more developed eastern coastal provinces.

Stellar economic growth in the country's western region came as authorities ramp up infrastructure spending to offset a decline in foreign trade and private investment.

Tibet's robust growth is underpinned by strong investment in infrastructure. 

The autonomous region also invested in tourism, bottled water and food manufacturing in hopes of making them into pillar industries to drive sustainable growth in the long term.

The poverty alleviation program also helped stimulate growth, with over 2 billion yuan already invested in relocation program.

The regional authorities also eyed double digit growth in fiscal income, household disposable income and fixed assets investment in the five years ending 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

When people claimed that Bhutan is the most happiest nation on earth, for me a double digest growth for over 23 years made our Tibetan brother and sister smiling, have a good live and prosperity...no wonder Tibet attract so many tourists

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

The future is bright for Tibet region and other parts of Mainland, plenty room for development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*Take That !!
All those Naysayers and western Anglo Saxons Economic Pundits 
who have been trying so hard to voodoo PRC Economic Growth 
by Endlessly Writing and Predicting the Collapse of Chinese Society*

 

All the *Top Notch Party Secretaries* who are working diligently for the people
from the Townships to the Provincial Levels pay full attention to WeiXin and WeiBo postings.

  

To boost the GDP growth even faster, ... ...

*All *Chinese citizens shall *Get Involve and Participate more by Supervising Each Other* *more *
against Pollutions Violations, and All Social INJUSTICE and UNFAIRNESS in society
via WeiXin and WeiBo as much as possible. ( posting Photos as Proofs ).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

When there is peace and development, lives improve.

BeiJin is reponsible for the well being of all Chinese peoples. 

Why should be any different for Tibet?

Great to see that Tibet is developing at the same pace as the rest of China.

What is most valuable is the fact that Tibetan children are going to school and getting higher education.

Now it is time to develop South Tibet as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*Western China, a 2 trillion dollar economy, is growing at the fastest speed around 8-9%.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tibet is so famous now, even an 83 years old Japanese grand mother was interested to see this holy land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

South Tibet is sadly being left behind because of the illegal occupation of a rogue regime south of China. I hope for one day to see a strong and unified Tibet under China's rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

oprih said:


> South Tibet is sadly being left behind because of the illegal occupation of a rogue regime south of China. I hope for one day to see a strong and unified Tibet under China's rule.


*yes*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

oprih said:


> South Tibet is sadly being left behind because of the illegal occupation of a rogue regime south of China. I hope for one day to see a strong and unified Tibet under China's rule.



That day will come, we just need to fix one thing at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Amazing highway in Tibet*
connecting the third largest city in Tibet to the regional capital Lhasa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

oprih said:


> South Tibet is sadly being left behind because of the illegal occupation of a rogue regime south of China. I hope for one day to see a strong and unified Tibet under China's rule.



Without South Tibet China will never be complete. 

The hegemonic southern empire has only become more hegemonic and agressive.

China has tried for decades to solve this occupation through peaceful means.

China should have shown Virtue and reunited the South Tibet wiht the Chinese people in '62.

Sadly the South Tibet is the living example of the Great Game played by the imperial powers of that time.

Their goal was to break up the Chinese state.

After they left they created an artificial state to counter China and left in its possession not only Tibet but other territories of China.

These troublemakers are still propping up this hegmonic southern empire to creat trouble for China.

But China will renunite not only South Tibet but also all of Chinese lost territories.

We must excercise patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Sinopakfriend said:


> When there is peace and development, lives improve.
> 
> BeiJin is reponsible for the well being of all Chinese peoples.
> 
> Why should be any different for Tibet?
> 
> Great to see that Tibet is developing at the same pace as the rest of China.
> 
> What is most valuable is the fact that Tibetan children are going to school and getting higher education.
> 
> Now it is time to develop South Tibet as well.



once Tibet is developed, South Tibet people will see how develop their northern brethren are so they will revolt against Hindu government and will want to revert back to PRC.

Right now S. Tibetans are not doing too well. There are a lot of raping by Indian soldiers on the general populace and yes, people there do not even have the basic necessities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Jlaw said:


> once Tibet is developed, South Tibet people will see how develop their northern brethren are so they will revolt against Hindu government and will want to revert back to PRC.
> 
> Right now S. Tibetans are not doing too well. There are a lot of raping by Indian soldiers on the general populace and yes, people there do not even have the basic necessities.



Yes, it is a tragic sight. Sad state of affairs.

It is not our South Tibetan brothers and sisters that accept the indian occupation but the bought out leaders from South Tibet who parrot the southen empire's evil prapoganda.

Do you think that our brothers and sister will stay a single day under indian occupation if they had a choice or free leaders.

We must have patience and try to convince the indian empire to solve this through peaceful dialouge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Sinopakfriend said:


> Yes, it is a tragic sight. Sad state of affairs.
> 
> It is not our South Tibetan brothers and sisters that accept the indian occupation but the bought out leaders from South Tibet who parrot the southen empire's evil prapoganda.
> 
> Do you think that our brothers and sister will stay a single day under indian occupation if they had a choice or free leaders.
> 
> We must have patience and try to convince the indian empire to solve this through peaceful dialouge.



No need to convince. Provide arms to the resistance or do what the west does--hire mercenaries to do some dirty work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@Jlaw from a certain perspective that might be a solution.

But do we want to see our people to be slaughtered and raped by the indians.

Have you not seen what they have been doing for decades in Kashmir?

This is the reason that the Chinese government has always tried to peacefully solve this imperial occupation.

Besides China has a policy of non intereference. 

We can think it to be good or weak. But it is a policy.

indian can beat their chests and keep on living in their dark idealogoy of exanding their empire...

But should one day China decides that enough is enough... then will see indian running like headless chickens in every direction. Trying to keep their occupations of north eastern states to all the way to Kashmir.

Patience is Virtue. 

First we free our seas, my young brother. Then and only then can we free our lands.

This is the path on the Way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Sinopakfriend said:


> @Jlaw from a certain perspective that might be a solution.
> 
> But do we want to see our people to be slaughtered and raped by the indians.
> 
> Have you not seen what they have been doing for decades in Kashmir?
> 
> This is the reason that the Chinese government has always tried to peacefully solve this imperial occupation.
> 
> Besides China has a policy of non intereference.
> 
> We can think it to be good or weak. But it is a policy.
> 
> indian can beat their chests and keep on living in their dark idealogoy of exanding their empire...
> 
> But should one day China decides that enough is enough... then will see indian running like headless chickens in every direction. Trying to keep their occupations of north eastern states to all the way to Kashmir.
> 
> Patience is Virtue.
> 
> First we free our seas, my young brother. Then and only then can we free our lands.
> 
> This is the path on the Way.





Friend, religious ideology always hamper human in the past and still do so. Kashmir is a different beast altogether. It really comes down to the will of the politician. 

There is no peace until might. That has always been the case throughout history. 

China can say they have a non interference policy but do they need to actually mean it? US disguise herself as a bastion of freedom and liberty, yet they are the most destructive force right now. And to frankly, I admire the US. China need to learn a lot from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Jlaw said:


> Friend, religious ideology always hamper human in the past and still do so. Kashmir is a different beast altogether. It really comes down to the will of the politician.
> 
> There is no peace until might. That has always been the case throughout history.
> 
> China can say they have a non interference policy but do they need to actually mean it? US disguise herself as a bastion of freedom and liberty, yet they are the most destructive force right now. And to frankly, I admire the US. China need to learn a lot from the US.



I agree with you that China needs to learn a lot. 

Also from the US, if China wishes to be treated as a Great Power.

Respect is earned never given freely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

oprih said:


> South Tibet is sadly being left behind because of the illegal occupation of a rogue regime south of China. I hope for one day to see a strong and unified Tibet under China's rule.



South Tibet? You mean Arunachal Pradesh? And what's with the use of term "illegal occupation?" Cant believe a Philipino would say something like that.


----------



## AndrewJin

T*he once notorious road now is a well-paved highway
Xinjiang-Tibet highway, the road on the roof of the world!





Bring inclusive growth to every corner of China





Now, we are building a standard expressway from Golmud to Lhasa!
The final section of the epic Beijing-Lhasa national expressway!















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gregor Clegane

A Writer’s Quest to Unearth the Roots of Tibet’s Unrest.
August 14, 2016
Sinosphere
By LUO SILIN
New York Times

The trouble actually started in the Tibetan regions of nearby Chinese provinces — Yunnan, Sichuan, Qinghai and Gansu, home to about 60 percent of the Tibetan population. When the Chinese Communists forced collectivization on these Tibetan nomads and farmers in the latter half of the 1950s, the results were catastrophic. Riots and rebellions spread like wildfire. The Communists responded with military force, and there were terrible massacres. Refugees streamed into Tibet, bringing their horror stories into Lhasa.
Some of the most frightening reports had to do with the disappearances of Tibetan leaders in Sichuan and Qinghai. It was party policy to try to pre-empt Tibetan rebellion by luring prominent Tibetans from their communities with invitations to banquets, shows or study classes — from which many never returned. People in Lhasa thought the Dalai Lama could be next.
You’ve documented the massacres of Tibetans in the Chinese provinces in the late 1950s.
In 2012, I drove across Qinghai to a remote place an elderly Tibetan refugee in India had told me about: a ravine where a flood one year brought down a torrent of skeletons, clogging the Yellow River. From his description, I identified the location as Drongthil Gully, in the mountains of Tsolho Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. I had read in Chinese sources about major campaigns against Tibetans in that area in 1958 and 1959. About 10,000 Tibetans — entire families with their livestock — had fled to the hills there to escape the Chinese. At Drongthil Gully, the Chinese deployed six ground regiments, including infantry, cavalry and artillery, and something the Tibetans had never heard of: aircraft with 100-kilogram bombs. The few Tibetans who were armed — the head of a nomad household normally carried a gun to protect his herds — shot back, but they were no match for the Chinese, who recorded that more than 8,000 “rebel bandits” were “annihilated” — killed, wounded or captured — in these campaigns.
I wondered about the skeletons until I saw the place for myself, and then it seemed entirely plausible. The river at the bottom of the ravine there flows into a relatively narrow section of the Yellow River. In desolate areas like this, Chinese troops were known to withdraw after a victory, leaving the ground littered with corpses.

The Tibetans in Sichuan, Yunnan, Gansu and Qinghai were already under nominal Chinese administration when the Communists took over in 1949. How was Tibet annexed?
It was Mao’s goal from the moment he came to power. Tibet “is strategically located,” he said in January 1950, “and we must occupy it and transform it into a people’s democracy.”
He started by sending troops to invade Tibet at Chamdo in October 1950, forcing the Tibetans to sign the 17-Point Agreement for the Peaceful Liberation of Tibet, which ceded Tibetan sovereignty to China. Next, the People’s Liberation Army marched into Lhasa in 1951, at the same time — in disregard of the Chinese promise in the agreement to leave the Tibetan sociopolitical system intact — smuggling an underground Communist Party cell into the city to build a party presence in Tibet.
Meanwhile, Mao was preparing his military and awaiting the right moment to strike. “Our time has come,” he declared in March 1959, seizing on the demonstrations in Lhasa. After conquering the city, China dissolved the Tibetan government and — under the slogan of “simultaneous battle and reform” — imposed the full Communist program throughout Tibet, culminating in the establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region in 1965.
How did Mao prepare his military for Tibet?
Mao welcomed the campaigns to suppress minority uprisings within China’s borders as practice for war in Tibet. There were new weapons for his troops to master, to say nothing of the unfamiliar challenges of battle on the Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau.
The new weapons included 10 Tupolev TU-4 bombers, which Stalin gave Mao in 1953. Mao tested them in airstrikes at three Tibetan monasteries in Sichuan, starting with Jamchen Choekhor Ling, in Lithang. On March 29, 1956, while thousands of Chinese troops fought Tibetans at the monastery, two of the new planes were deployed. The Tibetans saw giant “birds” approach and drop some strange objects, but they had no word for airplane, or for bomb. According to Chinese records, more than 2,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” in the battle, including civilians who had sought refuge in the monastery.

Mao used his most seasoned troops in Tibet. Gen. Ding Sheng and his 54th Army, veterans of the Korean War, had gained experience suppressing minority uprisings in Qinghai and Gansu in 1958 before heading to Tibet in 1959.
How often was the Chinese military used against Tibetans, and how many Tibetan casualties were there?

We don’t have an exact tally of military encounters, since many went unrecorded. My best estimate based on official Chinese materials — public and classified — is about 15,000 in all Tibetan regions between 1956 and 1962.
*Precise casualty figures are hard to come by, but according to a classified Chinese military document I found in a Hong Kong library, more than 456,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” from 1956 to 1962.

SOURCE *
: httpwwwnytimescom/2016/08/15/world/asia/china-tibet-lhasa-jianglin-li.html?_r=0&referer=


----------



## Götterdämmerung

That's less than this:





... and we are just talking about children under 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheNoob

I wouldnt completely trust a western source on any chinese matter. new or old.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

******** feeling the heat of their crimes against humanity in Kashmir and north eastern states. 

How many have they killed during their annexations and illegal occupations in all the states?

Pathetic attempt to start an insulting session against China. The thread must be closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Gregor Clegane said:


> A Writer’s Quest to Unearth the Roots of Tibet’s Unrest.
> August 14, 2016
> Sinosphere
> By LUO SILIN
> New York Times
> 
> The trouble actually started in the Tibetan regions of nearby Chinese provinces — Yunnan, Sichuan, Qinghai and Gansu, home to about 60 percent of the Tibetan population. When the Chinese Communists forced collectivization on these Tibetan nomads and farmers in the latter half of the 1950s, the results were catastrophic. Riots and rebellions spread like wildfire. The Communists responded with military force, and there were terrible massacres. Refugees streamed into Tibet, bringing their horror stories into Lhasa.
> Some of the most frightening reports had to do with the disappearances of Tibetan leaders in Sichuan and Qinghai. It was party policy to try to pre-empt Tibetan rebellion by luring prominent Tibetans from their communities with invitations to banquets, shows or study classes — from which many never returned. People in Lhasa thought the Dalai Lama could be next.
> You’ve documented the massacres of Tibetans in the Chinese provinces in the late 1950s.
> In 2012, I drove across Qinghai to a remote place an elderly Tibetan refugee in India had told me about: a ravine where a flood one year brought down a torrent of skeletons, clogging the Yellow River. From his description, I identified the location as Drongthil Gully, in the mountains of Tsolho Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. I had read in Chinese sources about major campaigns against Tibetans in that area in 1958 and 1959. About 10,000 Tibetans — entire families with their livestock — had fled to the hills there to escape the Chinese. At Drongthil Gully, the Chinese deployed six ground regiments, including infantry, cavalry and artillery, and something the Tibetans had never heard of: aircraft with 100-kilogram bombs. The few Tibetans who were armed — the head of a nomad household normally carried a gun to protect his herds — shot back, but they were no match for the Chinese, who recorded that more than 8,000 “rebel bandits” were “annihilated” — killed, wounded or captured — in these campaigns.
> I wondered about the skeletons until I saw the place for myself, and then it seemed entirely plausible. The river at the bottom of the ravine there flows into a relatively narrow section of the Yellow River. In desolate areas like this, Chinese troops were known to withdraw after a victory, leaving the ground littered with corpses.
> 
> The Tibetans in Sichuan, Yunnan, Gansu and Qinghai were already under nominal Chinese administration when the Communists took over in 1949. How was Tibet annexed?
> It was Mao’s goal from the moment he came to power. Tibet “is strategically located,” he said in January 1950, “and we must occupy it and transform it into a people’s democracy.”
> He started by sending troops to invade Tibet at Chamdo in October 1950, forcing the Tibetans to sign the 17-Point Agreement for the Peaceful Liberation of Tibet, which ceded Tibetan sovereignty to China. Next, the People’s Liberation Army marched into Lhasa in 1951, at the same time — in disregard of the Chinese promise in the agreement to leave the Tibetan sociopolitical system intact — smuggling an underground Communist Party cell into the city to build a party presence in Tibet.
> Meanwhile, Mao was preparing his military and awaiting the right moment to strike. “Our time has come,” he declared in March 1959, seizing on the demonstrations in Lhasa. After conquering the city, China dissolved the Tibetan government and — under the slogan of “simultaneous battle and reform” — imposed the full Communist program throughout Tibet, culminating in the establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region in 1965.
> How did Mao prepare his military for Tibet?
> Mao welcomed the campaigns to suppress minority uprisings within China’s borders as practice for war in Tibet. There were new weapons for his troops to master, to say nothing of the unfamiliar challenges of battle on the Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau.
> The new weapons included 10 Tupolev TU-4 bombers, which Stalin gave Mao in 1953. Mao tested them in airstrikes at three Tibetan monasteries in Sichuan, starting with Jamchen Choekhor Ling, in Lithang. On March 29, 1956, while thousands of Chinese troops fought Tibetans at the monastery, two of the new planes were deployed. The Tibetans saw giant “birds” approach and drop some strange objects, but they had no word for airplane, or for bomb. According to Chinese records, more than 2,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” in the battle, including civilians who had sought refuge in the monastery.
> 
> Mao used his most seasoned troops in Tibet. Gen. Ding Sheng and his 54th Army, veterans of the Korean War, had gained experience suppressing minority uprisings in Qinghai and Gansu in 1958 before heading to Tibet in 1959.
> How often was the Chinese military used against Tibetans, and how many Tibetan casualties were there?
> 
> We don’t have an exact tally of military encounters, since many went unrecorded. My best estimate based on official Chinese materials — public and classified — is about 15,000 in all Tibetan regions between 1956 and 1962.
> *Precise casualty figures are hard to come by, but according to a classified Chinese military document I found in a Hong Kong library, more than 456,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” from 1956 to 1962.
> 
> SOURCE *
> : httpwwwnytimescom/2016/08/15/world/asia/china-tibet-lhasa-jianglin-li.html?_r=0&referer=



@waz this guy should be banned for posting fake news

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abacin

In 1956-62, Dalai Lama lead a religion army similar to ISIS to oppose the secularization of Tibet. Many cold-blooded acts similar to ISIS was recorded in these religious soldiers. Even today, Dalai lead his so called refugee government with many lamas. 

Unfortunately, West and India still paint Dalai as a scared anti-China god with faked data and history. Each time when I go to see CNN news about Tibet, it had a sentence that China invaded Tibet in 1959. The truth was that Tibet was annexed into China in Yuan Dynasty and couldn't make in 1310, Tibet never could make independence after that even when China changed from Yuan dynasty to Ming Dynasty, Qing Dynasty, ROC and PRC. Tibet was always eager to pay allegiance to New dynasty. PRC recovered the whole Tibet In 1951 with small resistances even when China was having Korean Wars at that time.

When I see religious conflicts in India and West, I show no sympathy at all. When you betray secular society, you get religious conflicts. The more West and India prop up Dalai, the more religious conflicts in the west and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

guys look at the link. dude made it up....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abacin

The more India supports Dalai, the more India is trapped in religious conflicts. When India allows Dalai to have a quasi religious government, Muslims and other religions will also ask for it. Before India is serious on this issue, forget about Rise of India. India will remain the poorest country in this world. All non-secular countries can only make rich through resources. Unfortunately India doesn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Sinopakfriend said:


> ******** feeling the heat of their crimes against humanity in Kashmir and north eastern states.
> 
> How many have they killed during their annexations and illegal occupations in all the states?
> 
> Pathetic attempt to start an insulting session against China. The thread must be closed.





Jlaw said:


> guys look at the link. dude made it up....


Many of them are just frustrated see how low their media has stooped after the embarrassment they faced in I0K... 
https://defence.pk/threads/propagan...s-baluchistan-revolt-against-pakistan.444204/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

The Sandman said:


> Many of them are just frustrated see how low their media has stooped after the embarrassment they faced in I0K...
> https://defence.pk/threads/propagan...s-baluchistan-revolt-against-pakistan.444204/



Thank my friend for highlighting this. They still occupy South Tibet and are oppressing the north eastern states which they annexed illegally.

Sometimes it is difficult to understand what this hindian mob wants. 

They are all over the place and come in hordes. 

Guess this mob is organised one. A kind of Psychological warfare unit here on the PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gregor Clegane

@Jlaw must stop behaving like a mental asylum patient.

Here's the link:

httpwwwnytimescom/2016/08/15/world/asia/china-tibet-lhasa-jianglin-li.html?_r=0&referer=

Just put . after wwww and before com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Reese

TheNoob said:


> I wouldnt completely trust a western source on any chinese matter. new or old.


come Delhi or Dharamsala if you meet ethnic tibetans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yantong1980

About Tibet and write by someone in NYTimes, yeah right. He must be some 'expert'. Next!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

yantong1980 said:


> About Tibet and write by someone in NYTimes, yeah right. He must be some 'expert'. Next!


*Do you mean the Indonesian Massacre 1998 1965*



Gregor Clegane said:


> A Writer’s Quest to Unearth the Roots of Tibet’s Unrest.
> August 14, 2016
> Sinosphere
> By LUO SILIN
> New York Times
> 
> The trouble actually started in the Tibetan regions of nearby Chinese provinces — Yunnan, Sichuan, Qinghai and Gansu, home to about 60 percent of the Tibetan population. When the Chinese Communists forced collectivization on these Tibetan nomads and farmers in the latter half of the 1950s, the results were catastrophic. Riots and rebellions spread like wildfire. The Communists responded with military force, and there were terrible massacres. Refugees streamed into Tibet, bringing their horror stories into Lhasa.
> Some of the most frightening reports had to do with the disappearances of Tibetan leaders in Sichuan and Qinghai. It was party policy to try to pre-empt Tibetan rebellion by luring prominent Tibetans from their communities with invitations to banquets, shows or study classes — from which many never returned. People in Lhasa thought the Dalai Lama could be next.
> You’ve documented the massacres of Tibetans in the Chinese provinces in the late 1950s.
> In 2012, I drove across Qinghai to a remote place an elderly Tibetan refugee in India had told me about: a ravine where a flood one year brought down a torrent of skeletons, clogging the Yellow River. From his description, I identified the location as Drongthil Gully, in the mountains of Tsolho Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture. I had read in Chinese sources about major campaigns against Tibetans in that area in 1958 and 1959. About 10,000 Tibetans — entire families with their livestock — had fled to the hills there to escape the Chinese. At Drongthil Gully, the Chinese deployed six ground regiments, including infantry, cavalry and artillery, and something the Tibetans had never heard of: aircraft with 100-kilogram bombs. The few Tibetans who were armed — the head of a nomad household normally carried a gun to protect his herds — shot back, but they were no match for the Chinese, who recorded that more than 8,000 “rebel bandits” were “annihilated” — killed, wounded or captured — in these campaigns.
> I wondered about the skeletons until I saw the place for myself, and then it seemed entirely plausible. The river at the bottom of the ravine there flows into a relatively narrow section of the Yellow River. In desolate areas like this, Chinese troops were known to withdraw after a victory, leaving the ground littered with corpses.
> 
> The Tibetans in Sichuan, Yunnan, Gansu and Qinghai were already under nominal Chinese administration when the Communists took over in 1949. How was Tibet annexed?
> It was Mao’s goal from the moment he came to power. Tibet “is strategically located,” he said in January 1950, “and we must occupy it and transform it into a people’s democracy.”
> He started by sending troops to invade Tibet at Chamdo in October 1950, forcing the Tibetans to sign the 17-Point Agreement for the Peaceful Liberation of Tibet, which ceded Tibetan sovereignty to China. Next, the People’s Liberation Army marched into Lhasa in 1951, at the same time — in disregard of the Chinese promise in the agreement to leave the Tibetan sociopolitical system intact — smuggling an underground Communist Party cell into the city to build a party presence in Tibet.
> Meanwhile, Mao was preparing his military and awaiting the right moment to strike. “Our time has come,” he declared in March 1959, seizing on the demonstrations in Lhasa. After conquering the city, China dissolved the Tibetan government and — under the slogan of “simultaneous battle and reform” — imposed the full Communist program throughout Tibet, culminating in the establishment of the Tibet Autonomous Region in 1965.
> How did Mao prepare his military for Tibet?
> Mao welcomed the campaigns to suppress minority uprisings within China’s borders as practice for war in Tibet. There were new weapons for his troops to master, to say nothing of the unfamiliar challenges of battle on the Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau.
> The new weapons included 10 Tupolev TU-4 bombers, which Stalin gave Mao in 1953. Mao tested them in airstrikes at three Tibetan monasteries in Sichuan, starting with Jamchen Choekhor Ling, in Lithang. On March 29, 1956, while thousands of Chinese troops fought Tibetans at the monastery, two of the new planes were deployed. The Tibetans saw giant “birds” approach and drop some strange objects, but they had no word for airplane, or for bomb. According to Chinese records, more than 2,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” in the battle, including civilians who had sought refuge in the monastery.
> 
> Mao used his most seasoned troops in Tibet. Gen. Ding Sheng and his 54th Army, veterans of the Korean War, had gained experience suppressing minority uprisings in Qinghai and Gansu in 1958 before heading to Tibet in 1959.
> How often was the Chinese military used against Tibetans, and how many Tibetan casualties were there?
> 
> We don’t have an exact tally of military encounters, since many went unrecorded. My best estimate based on official Chinese materials — public and classified — is about 15,000 in all Tibetan regions between 1956 and 1962.
> *Precise casualty figures are hard to come by, but according to a classified Chinese military document I found in a Hong Kong library, more than 456,000 Tibetans were “annihilated” from 1956 to 1962.
> 
> SOURCE *
> : httpwwwnytimescom/2016/08/15/world/asia/china-tibet-lhasa-jianglin-li.html?_r=0&referer=


*This news is sheer nonsense.
It is true that the Indians have always wanted to invade Tibet.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

John Reese said:


> come Delhi or Dharamsala if you meet ethnic tibetans



Really, that's just a propaganda, see this true story, India is still protect the religious dictator that still oppress his own people in Dharamsala, good job India, I hope one day the oppression spread to entire India, once you finish this video, you will see ladies drop of tear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Why don't NYT reported how many red indian killed by white American in 19th century?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dlclong

You changed the title, I willnot change

放你妈那狗屁，阿三，fu---ck u ，stupid Indian Pure nonsense
*Hindustani killed 300000000 people, including Kashmir, West Bengal, Tamil, Manipuri, Assam，Kahalisitan, Myer Galla, Mizoram, Tibetans, especially is in our southern Tibet

Whether u are white American, or Hindustani indian,
Do u think that a lie that can split us?
Do u think a lie would be "legal" to invade our land?
Do u think it can cover up u ，？slaughter of other people by?
Fond dream！
*

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Abacin

John Reese said:


> come Delhi or Dharamsala if you meet ethnic tibetans


One thing I know for sure that these Tibetans are just like parasites like what they did in Tibet. For 50 years after leaving Tibet, they haven't been able to support themselves and only can survive with Western funds and donations. Without secularism, they are not able to cultivate engineers, businessmen and professionals to make a living in modern society. Even when they can make to the West, they still beg a living in Chinese restaurants or they just rely on anti-China funds and donations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Gregor Clegane said:


> @Jlaw must stop behaving like a mental asylum patient.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> httpwwwnytimescom/2016/08/15/world/asia/china-tibet-lhasa-jianglin-li.html?_r=0&referer=
> 
> Just put . after wwww and before com


And you're too retarded to copy and paste a link



Don't you read the forum rules before you create another account?



The Sandman said:


> Many of them are just frustrated see how low their media has stooped after the embarrassment they faced in I0K...
> https://defence.pk/threads/propagan...s-baluchistan-revolt-against-pakistan.444204/



using old footage and other people's background is an Indian trait. Recently they used the JF 17 as part of their promo for the Indian airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

This kind of topic should not discussed any further every country had their own prescription on how to deal with rebels and dissidents


----------



## beijingwalker

China's wealth goes to the every far corner of the country


----------



## John Reese

Abacin said:


> One thing I know for sure that these *Tibetans are just like parasites* like what they did in Tibet.


@Joe Shearer


----------



## Joe Shearer

Abacin said:


> One thing I know for sure that these Tibetans are just like parasites like what they did in Tibet. For 50 years after leaving Tibet, they haven't been able to support themselves and only can survive with Western funds and donations. Without secularism, they are not able to cultivate engineers, businessmen and professionals to make a living in modern society. Even when they can make to the West, they still beg a living in Chinese restaurants or they just rely on anti-China funds and donations.



How would you know the difference? What do you know of the Tibet that was, besides your own propaganda? Now that you have flooded the land with your own ethnic community, and suppressed whatever native culture they had managed to retain in the teeth of your military attack, it is convenient to say hard and bitter things about them. Are they there? What made them refugees from your land of milk and honey?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Joe Shearer said:


> How would you know the difference? What do you know of the Tibet that was, besides your own propaganda? Now that you have flooded the land with your own ethnic community, and suppressed whatever native culture they had managed to retain in the teeth of your military attack, it is convenient to say hard and bitter things about them. Are they there? What made them refugees from your land of milk and honey?



Who are you? CNN Western expert? I began suspicious with this some Indian poster with 'foreign name'. Why they become refugee? Why you don't ask them for yourself, rather than pointing finger into matter that not Indian problems? Why you compare your Dharamsala with Tibet? Are you one of this refugees? You're just propagandist on mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abacin

Joe Shearer said:


> How would you know the difference? What do you know of the Tibet that was, besides your own propaganda? Now that you have flooded the land with your own ethnic community, and suppressed whatever native culture they had managed to retain in the teeth of your military attack, it is convenient to say hard and bitter things about them. Are they there? What made them refugees from your land of milk and honey?



One thing I am sure that most of refugees had noble status in old Tibet. Just check the stories written by old refugees. Most of them were proud that their family owned many slaves and had a great life until Communists destroyed. Indian doesn't understand the revolution, that's why India will never make to Permanent members of Security Coucil. All five members had great revolutions to be proud of.

You only got from your Indian propaganda. One thing I feel disgust about India is that India is claimed to be anti-imperialism, instead India claims more than British. On Dalai, as long as India is still supporting these religious parasites, forget about Rise of India. Rise of India only exists in Indian propaganda and anti-China western media. In reality, india is still poorer than most African countries.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Syama Ayas said:


> The State Jammu and Kashmir has HDI of 0.626 as of 2012 greater than Tibet's HDI of 0.569, despite state sponsored terrorism for more than a decade



So how can you fill up gaps in your theory?

After all Tibetan buy 5 times more cars than India(*in terms of per capita)and their per capita income are much higher than Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Chinese Bamboo said:


> After all Tibetan buy 5 times more cars than India



Source?


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Nilgiri said:


> Source?



http://finance.sina.com.cn/stock/t/2016-07-08/doc-ifxtwchx8298615.shtml







Car ownership in Tibet:Three hundred thousand,about 100 cars every 1000 people.*Close to the average level of China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Chinese Bamboo said:


> http://finance.sina.com.cn/stock/t/2016-07-08/doc-ifxtwchx8298615.shtml
> 
> View attachment 326643
> 
> 
> Car ownership in Tibet:Three hundred thousand,about 100 cars every 1000 people.*Close to the average level of China.*



You said Tibetans buy 5 times the number of cars that Indians do....you didn't qualify with per capita .

Besides figure of 20/1000 for India is an old figure....it is around 30 per 1000 now and growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

yantong1980 said:


> Who are you? CNN Western expert? I began suspicious with this some Indian poster with 'foreign name'. Why they become refugee? Why you don't ask them for yourself, rather than pointing finger into matter that not Indian problems? Why you compare your Dharamsala with Tibet? Are you one of this refugees? You're just propagandist on mission.



Could you ask one of your erudite fellow-countrymen to translate this into English? Your automatic translator isn't working very well.


----------



## beijingwalker

Cars running on the road in China are real cars and I don't know what should I call those running on Indian roads, cars or motor tricycles?



Nilgiri said:


> You said Tibetans buy 5 times the number of cars that Indians do....you didn't qualify with per capita .
> 
> Besides figure of 20/1000 for India is an old figure....it is around 30 per 1000 now and growing.


5 times or 3 times don't really matter , Average Tibetans live a much better life than average Indians, that's what really speaks loud and clear. so, please, Indians ,don't feel sorry for China blessed Tibetans , feel sorry for yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

beijingwalker said:


> 5 times or 3 times don't really matter , Average Tibetans live a much better life than average Indians, that's what really speaks loud and clear. so, please, Indians ,don't feel sorry for China blessed Tibetans , feel sorry for yourselves.



Seriously you think just income/consumption is the single measure of "living standards"? Why did all those Tibetans start setting themselves on fire?

Anyway yes we must focus on ourselves than get into silly comparisons with more developed nation China and particular provinces of it...I agree.

I was just correcting my friend's numbers and statement. Was China a totally backward country when not long ago it had 30 cars per 1000 people? That too this level is not a homogeneous amount, many parts of India have 100+ cars per 1000 people....and the parts that have less are growing well in their demand. I am sure its the same scenario that was present in China a decade or so ago.



beijingwalker said:


> Cars running on the road in China are real cars and I don't know what should I call those running on Indian roads, cars or motor tricycles?



I am not counting non-private passenger vehicles (3 wheelers, 2 wheelers +commercial /heavy 4) in the numbers.

If you dont count these as cars then I don't need to convince you any more, its waste of my time:


----------



## beijingwalker

Radically religious people do stupid things and some enjoy blowing themselves up and some setting themselves on fire. Thank God those are a rare bunch. Materially average Tibetans enjoy a higher standard of living than average Indians but Indian posters here always bring up Tibetans' issues again and again on this forum as if the Tibetans are living in hell but the truth is the opposite, they had never enjoyed this prosperity during their whole history before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Just a sentence to sum it up. 
Tibetans in India polishes Indians shoes, where as Indians in India polishes shoes for tibetans in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

ayesha.a said:


> This thread so far perfectly fits the definition of "circle jerking", or more politely, "mutual admiration society".


are tibetans living well on india side?



rott said:


> Just a sentence to sum it up.
> Tibetans in India polishes Indians shoes, where as Indians in India polishes shoes for tibetans in China.





Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> This how Tibetan live in Dharamshala , Indian government don't even give a sh1t on how these people live, they're on their own and now Indians dare to lecture us about cultural genocide.



disgusting. stray dogs live better than this. shame on indians. shame on india government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Lhasa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Tibet was a hellhole under the Lama rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Hotels and tourists accomodations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Pictures of Lhasa are very nice @Three_Kingdoms 

China and Tibetans have joined hands and done a very good job in recent history to bring good development!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Three_Kingdoms said:


>



Is it Lhasa railway station bro?

How many people are currently travelling on the Lhasa high altitude link per year?

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Nilgiri said:


> Is it Lhasa railway station bro?



I think it is Sir. The lit-up characters said " Welcome to Lhasa"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Qinghai - Tibet Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Three_Kingdoms said:


> I think it is Sir. The lit-up characters said " Welcome to Lhasa"



It beats the best Indian railway stations by a country mile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Lhasa Airport, Tibet































Nilgiri said:


> It beats the best Indian railway stations by a country mile



Thanks
You're too humble!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Thank
> You're too humble!



Well Chinese members are not wrong when they say the poorest parts of China are ahead of the richest parts of India in general (I have been to the Chinese interior cities and can vouch for it).....so it will definitely show in the pictures of the infrastructure and the statistics about income etc.

My issue is some of them demean us like we are stuck there forever....when actually many Indians see China as an inspiration that yes a large formerly wretched massive Asian country can have both the balls and the brain to develop to reach 1st class status and presence in many areas.

Many do not understand the effect of China on the thinking of many of our politicians (including our current PM)....we certainly understand there is much to learn from China....they have the most direct recent experience of overcoming the issues that India faces but is changing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Three_Kingdoms said:


>



No liquid food ?



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Not only Tibetan cities is modernized but the people too, clean and well dress, let celebrate



I see Tibetian script is lot closer to Indian scripts used in Eastern India- must be the Buddhist influence-


----------



## Nilgiri

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> No liquid food ?
> 
> 
> 
> I see Tibetian script is lot closer to Indian scripts used in Eastern India- must be the Buddhist influence-



Yes...it is a child script from Siddham script parent.....alongside Bengali, Assamese etc..and even Devanagari.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siddhaṃ_script

When I went to Japan, the old monasteries there also had their mantras written in Siddham. The monks there still learn it and read it to this day....a script long out of use in India itself. Very amazing and humbling to see!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Is it Lhasa railway station bro?
> 
> How many people are currently travelling on the Lhasa high altitude link per year?
> 
> @AndrewJin


20 million people traveled to Tibet in 2015.



Three_Kingdoms said:


> Qinghai - Tibet Railway


Upgrading project of Qinghai-Tibet railway will finished in September...
50m track is replaced by 500m seamless tracks.

4am, 4800m, 3 degree, track changing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

When we enjoy the luxury and warmth inside the train, 
don't forget those linemen and patrol!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> 20 million people traveled to Tibet in 2015.



They all took the train link....or was it like 50/50 split between train and air/road etc...?


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> They all took the train link....or was it like 50/50 split between train and air/road etc...?


Yes.
Not everyone has time to take trains.
Many people do the train to Lhasa and airplane back thing....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

http://en.ce.cn/Insight/201608/08/t20160808_14623839.shtml

On July 1 ten years ago, the loud whistling of Z2 train departing from Lhasa Railway Station marked the ending of Tibet's era without railway. So far, The Qinghai-Tibet Railway has run for 10 years safely, overcoming all traffic bottleneck in Tibet and opening the development portal of the Roof of the World. In particular, backing on The Qinghai-Tibet Railway, it extension line Lhasa-Shigatse Railway has been completed and opened to traffic and construction of Lhasa-Nyingchi has been commenced. The grand development blueprint is being achieved step by step, symbolizing that Tibet is marching into the era of railway economy.

"Over the past 10 years, The Qinghai-Tibet Railway has gradually developed to be the main artery linking Tibet and major inland markets in China, an important platform for opening up and external exchange, a significant channel for rapid development of tourism as well as an essential link for improving people's livelihood, which will motivate economic development of Tibet to the greatest extent." Losang Jamcan, chairman of Tibet Autonomous Region, said that the Qinghai-Tibet Railway fills in the gap in railway in Tibet's integrated traffic and transportation system and coordinates and develops together with other transportation modes, such as expressway, greatly reducing the transportation cost and turning resource superiorities into favorable economic conditions.

Railway brings new vigor and vitality to the sluggish snow-covered plateau, bringing a spring of high-speed development for Tibet. *Comparing with that prior to the railway commissioning, the total output value and annual disposable income of farmers and herdsmen in entire Tibet have seen 4 times of increase.* The superior resources there are transported to the inland regions and even sold to foreign countries and as a result arise to be the support for sustainable development and cultivating endogenous power in Tibet. More and more tourists have begun to visit Tibet by train, driving the culture- and splendid natural scenery-supported tourist industry to be the development pillar of Tibet.

Though The Qinghai-Tibet Railway has closely connected capital Lhasa with inland China, intraregional connection is still short of effective support of railway traffic and Tibet is greatly desiring for railway construction. Tibet is the only concentrated poverty-stricken area in China and in order to build a moderately prosperous society in all respects simultaneously with other regions all over the country in 2020, the closed and backward traffic condition must be broken to establish a three-dimensional modern traffic system. Especially seizing the opportunities of building the "One Belt and One Road", it is pressing for Tibet to enter into the era of railway transportation.

Tibet has four international ports and one bilateral port, has kept close economic and trade contact with South Asian countries and is a key area for opening-up and development of border areas determined by the state, an important passage for opening up to South Asia and also a significant portal along Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar economic corridor. Losang Jamcan believes that on the construction of the "One Belt and One Road", Tibet has distinctive regional advantages and geographic advantages and that developing railway transportation is a major channel to improve the interconnectivity of Tibet with surrounding countries and also improve construction of local infrastructure.

As The Qinghai-Tibet Railway is opened to traffic, Tibet has also ushered in the upsurge of railway construction. *Lhasa - Shigatse Railway has been put into service since its completion in August 2014; construction of Nyingchi-Lhasa Railway has commenced since June 2015; planning study for Kangting-Nyingchi section in The Sichuan-Tibet Railway and Shigatse-Gyirong section in China-Nepal Railway has been fully initiated. The period of The 13th Five-Year Plan will be the golden period for railway construction and development in Tibet.*

Tibet will make great efforts to expand the road network coverage, strengthen construction of outward passageways, speed up the formation of road network frame and basically achieve the overall road network thinking and *development goal up to **2030 of "two vertical lines (Qinghai-Tibet Line and Yushu-Changdu Line) and two horizontal lines (Sinkiang-Tibet, Yunnan-Tibet Line and Shiquan River-Nagchu-Changdu-Sichuan-Tibet Line), five exit regions (Sinkiang-Tibet, Qinghai-Tibet, Sichuan-Tibet, Yunnan-Tibet and Yushu-Changdu) and three exit ports (Gyirong (Zhangmu), Yadong and Pulan).* In addition, consistent efforts will also be made to construct the main framework of internal and external main line railway network and develop a multi-channel, high-quality, safe and high-speed railway transport system spreading to all regions so as to satisfy the demand for railway transportation in Tibet to achieve the goal of building a well-off society in an all-around way.

"Efforts will be made in three aspects. First, we will improve the coverage level of region road network, construct a batch of internal region road network lines and improve the road network layout; second, we will raise the interconnectivity level among regions and accelerate the construction of inter-regional main lines and new lines and capacity expansion and renovation of existing lines; third, we will improve the opening-up and interconnectivity level to South Asia, build important transportation channels opening to South Asia centering on railway, advance the construction of port railway and related supporting facilities and improve the opening-up level of Tibet", said Losang Jamcan.

*Tibetan railways in operation *





*Mid-long term railway plan
2030 China*







*Economy is booming!
Western China, a 2-trillion dollars economy, growing at 8-10% annually, is the focus of Chinese economy in 13th 5-year plan.*

An entrepreneur introduces his product to a visitor in Lhasa's makerspace for start-ups on July 26, 2016. The makerspace covers an area of 1,050 square meters with more than 100 working seats. Besides basic working space and start-up training, it provides services such as business registration, intellectual property rights consulting service and legal service.





Tibetan opera actors perform at an opening ceremony celebrating the construction of Lhasa's heating system on April 28, 2012. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)





Photo taken on May 23, 2016 shows a cafe where the Potala Palace can be seen in the distance. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)





A Tibetan woman weaves traditional Tibetan cloth on March 17, 2010. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)





Photo taken on May 17, 2016 shows Liuwu new district of Lhasa. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)









Photo taken on May 23, 2016 shows a street of Lhasa at night. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)

@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Godman @Taygibay @Spectre @Species @litefire @danger007 @simple Brain @Lure @Mista @Tiqiu @grey boy 2 @Bussard Ramjet @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Echo_419 @proud_indian @ito @Ankit Kumar 002 @Fattyacids @terranMarine @Maira La @UKBengali @PaklovesTurkiye @Danish saleem @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Beast @CAPRICORN-88 @Nan Yang @Local_Legend @AViet @waz @Srinivas @itachii @oprih @Nadhem Of Ibelin @ahojunk @cirr @TaiShang @Local_Legend @Jguo @jkroo @bolo @zeronet @mike2000 is back @somsak @CAPRICORN-88 @kuge @Hu Songshan @Daniel808 @Three_Kingdoms @Dungeness @Sinopakfriend @Chinese-Dragon @Chinese Bamboo @Keel @Raphael @AViet @onebyone @yusheng @Star Wars @Kaptaan @XenoEnsi-14 @Ryuzaki @Nilgiri @Areesh @Tipu7 @Devil Soul @Spring Onion @hussain0216 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## AndrewJin

*Plateau wildlife, economy strong after first decade of Tibetan Railway

BEIJING, July 1 (Xinhua) -- When the Qinghai-Tibet railroad was completed 10 years ago, people on the Tibetan plateau dubbed it the "railway to heaven".










Tibetan antelopes migrate along the Qinghai-Tibet railroad in Hol Xil on March 11, 2016. (Xinhua/Wu Gang)





Photo taken on June 27, 2016 shows a train runs along a river in north Tibet. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)





Photo taken on June 22, 2016 shows passengers in a train on Qinghai-Tibet railroad. (Xinhua/Purbu Tashi)





Lhasa-Golmud section
(second phase of Tibetan railway opened 10 years ago)
1142km
9 daily
Seat: 141.5 yuan
Bed: 360 yuan
Soft bed: 565 yuan
Duration: 9-10 hours*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Amember

There's a very famous song about this railway: 
*天路* "Heavenly Road" by Han Hong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Amember said:


> There's a very famous song about this railway:
> *天路* "Heavenly Road" by Han Hong


Yep, by the Shigatse-born singer Han Hong
About the railway, the Heaven Road

*Live*





*English subtitles *





*kid version








First lady version *





@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @pts_m_h_2016 et al


*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
China to build five more stations on Qinghai-Tibet railway

LHASA, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Five more stations are to be added to the Qinghai-Tibet railway, said local authorities on Wednesday.

Six other stations are to be renovated, said Wang Qing'an of the project command center.

Environmental protection will be a top priority, with water sources protected and vegetation protected or quickly restored.

The 1,956-km Qinghai-Tibet Railway is the world's highest and longest plateau railroad and the first connecting Tibet Autonomous Region with other parts of China.

During the past decade, the railway has carried 115 million passengers and 448 million tonnes of freight.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amember

AndrewJin said:


> First lady version



She's a very powerful soprano singer !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Amember said:


> She's a very powerful soprano singer !


*The original version of Qinghai-Tibetan Plateau by Li Na is also great




*
@Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @PaklovesTurkiye @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Hu Songshan @Godman @Lure @Taygibay @Maira La @Nilgiri
*
Soinam Wangmo's bilingual version is also great.
I think her version is the second best after Li Na's original 1990s version.





I want to go to Tibet!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

It is not unthikable that Tibet becomes a per capita 250,000 yuan economy by 2035.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qinghai-Tibet Railway Boosts Tibet's Economy*
This year marks the 10th anniversary of the opening of the Qinghai-Tibet railway. 

Over the past decade, the 2000-kilometre railway linking Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, and Lhasa, capital of the Tibet region, has brought a big difference to the lives of people living in Tibet.

Ever since the operation of the world's highest and longest plateau railroad in 2006, Tibet's economy has been growing by leaps and bounds. 

*Statistics issued by the Tibetan government show that its GDP surged from 25 billion yuan, about 3.8 billion US dollars, in 2005 to over 100 billion yuan in 2015, with an annual growth rate of over 10-percent. *

Nagqu in northern Tibet, the largest prefecture in the autonomous region, is representative of Tibet's rapid economic growth, owing to the construction of the railway. 

Nagqu Development and Reform Commission Division Chief Zhong Liang says the railroad greatly facilitated the development of the local industries. 

"The opening of Qinghai-Tibet railway paved the way for the development of local tourism, commerce and service industry. These tertiary industries have been growing rapidly. Last year, the output of these sectors reached 5-billion yuan, or 760 million US dollars, which accounts for more than 60-percent of local GDP. " 

Three years after the opening of the Qinghai-Tibet railway, Nagqu Logistics Centre was built with a total investment of 230 million US dollars. 

The centre not only provides essential logistic functions such as transportation and storage, but also takes care of product processing and other services. 

Zhong says the construction of the railroad and the logistics centre based has increased the living standards of local people to a large degree. 

"If it were not for the Qinghai-Tibet railway, there wouldn't be the logistics centre here. Ever since the logistics centre was put into use, the means of transporting goods in and out of Nagqu has shifted to railroad from its traditional highway transportation, which greatly boosts the local economic development. In addition, the biggest beneficiaries of the logistics centre and the railroad are the local herdsmen, as they bring much convenience to the selling of yak meat and dairy products." 

Zhong added that the opening of the Qinghai-Tibet railway didn't cut off the traditional highway freight industry; instead, it stimulated the growth of it. In 2015, the highway freight volume in Nagqu reached 680 thousand tonnes, with an annual growth of nearly 10-percent. 

What's more, Zhong says the opening of the Qinghai-Tibet railway has also affected employment rates. 

"Ever since the railway was put into operation, the employment rate in Nagqu has been increasing. In 2015, more than 2,000 people found employment, an increase of 5 percent." 

The construction of the Qinghai-Tibet railway started in 2001 with an investment of 28.5 billion yuan, or more than 4 billion US dollars. 

Built on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, which is called "the Roof of the World, "the highest point of the line reaches nearly 5,100 metres above sea level, and over 550 kilometres of the line are within the "frozen earth" area. The Qinghai-Tibet railway opened on July 1, 2006. 

For CRI, this is Li Jianhua in Lhasa, Tibet.


A passenger reads the scriptures at the waiting room of the Lhasa Railway Station in Lhasa, capital of Southwest China's Tibet autonomous region, January 24, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]






A train travels on the Lhasa-Xigaze Railway, an extension of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, May 14, 2016 [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Potala Palace square renovated in China's Tibet*
(Xinhua) 08:25, August 10, 2015




Photo taken on Nov. 24, 2004 shows the Potala Palace square under construction in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)






Photo taken on Nov. 24, 2004 shows the Potala Palace square under construction in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)





Photo taken on May 12, 2011 shows the neat Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)





Photo taken on May 12, 2011 shows the Potala Palace square in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)





Photo taken on March 24, 2014 shows the Potala Palace under blue sky in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)





Photo taken on Jan. 12, 2014 shows the Potala Palace square covered by snow in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. Promoted by government, the Potala Palace square, like other public infrastructure in Tibet, has been largely improved in the past ten years. (Xinhua/Chogo)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*Photos from Chinese railway fans.*

*The new Xining Railway Station*
(the terminal of the first phase of Tibetan railway, and a key station on Lanzhou-Xinjiang High-speed Railway)





Parallel Qinghai-Tibet highway
Kunlun mountains





The highest railway bridge on the Tibetan railway
Sanchahe River Bridge





Sanchahe River Bridge over Qinghai-Tibet Highway





Yuzhu Peak (JadePearl), The main peak of Kunlun mountains, 6178m above the sea
A very popular destination of new climbers





Elevated railway over the wetland
Protect the wild life and prevent sinking





1686m long tunnel at 4648m.





The origin of Yangtze River




@Gibbs @Götterdämmerung @PaklovesTurkiye @anant_s @Ankit Kumar 002 @PARIKRAMA @Śakra @Hu Songshan @Godman @Lure @Taygibay @Maira La @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*A midway stop at Naqu County, Northern Tibet*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anant_s

Happy Birthday Qinghai Tibet Railways. It indeed is one of greatest engineering triumph of our times along with Channel Tunnel.
It's also a day to remember perseverance dedication and sacrifice of people who made this feat possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## greenwood

anant_s said:


> Happy Birthday Qinghai Tibet Railways. It indeed is one of greatest engineering triumph of our times along with Channel Tunnel.
> It's also a day to remember perseverance dedication and sacrifice of people who made this feat possible.


 
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

AndrewJin said:


>


 what a beautiful view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

The Xining station looks too much like an airport for my taste, Andrew.
This is a train station in my hometown :







But... ​


AndrewJin said:


> Parallel Qinghai-Tibet highway
> Kunlun mountains



I really don't know but a highway on a parallel pleases the rational animal in me. 

And about that very nice pic of the Yangtze, how far is it from the glaciers exactly?

Read you later, thanks, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

tibet so beautiful. must include as a place to go for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Nice to see Tibet developing

This could go all the way to India the only thing stopping that is some stupid Anti-Chinese Indian politician. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...india-feasible-china/articleshow/53553967.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Nilgiri said:


> Pictures of Lhasa are very nice @Three_Kingdoms
> 
> *China and Tibetans have joined hands and done a very good job in recent history to bring good *development!



Tibetans are Chinese
They are a part of us and we a part of them
We have 56 minority ethnic groups
Just for today, a Tibetan girl finished 5th in the women's 20 km race walk in the Olympics
Qieyang Shijie came third in the London Olympics











Qieyang Shiejie was a bronze medalist in the London Olympics 4 years ago

*In another event earlier:
*
Sunday, May 8, 2016, 15:32
*China's Liu claims IAAF race walk title*
*Compatriot Qieyang claims a bronze medal*





*China's Liu Hong (right) and Qieyang Shijie celebrate after winning the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*





*Gold medalist Liu Hong (center) of China, silver medalist Maria Guadalupe Gonzalez (left) of Mexico and bronze medalist Qieyang Shijie of China pose during the awarding ceremony for the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*





*China's Qieyang Shijie competes during the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Tibetans are Chinese
> They are a part of us and we a part of them
> We have 56 minority ethnic groups
> Just for today, a Tibetan girl finished 5th in the women's 20 km race walk in the Olympics
> Qieyang Shijie came third in the London Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qieyang Shiejie was a bronze medalist in the London Olympics 4 years ago
> 
> *In another event earlier:
> *
> Sunday, May 8, 2016, 15:32
> *China's Liu claims IAAF race walk title*
> *Compatriot Qieyang claims a bronze medal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's Liu Hong (right) and Qieyang Shijie celebrate after winning the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold medalist Liu Hong (center) of China, silver medalist Maria Guadalupe Gonzalez (left) of Mexico and bronze medalist Qieyang Shijie of China pose during the awarding ceremony for the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's Qieyang Shijie competes during the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*



I did not mean it that way of course 

It would be like me saying for Beijing....Beijingers and Chinese (govt) have joined hands to accomplish something etc.

I leave it to everyone personally to decide which country/nation they belong to....I do not enforce lines neither do I assume they are completely 0 for every single person.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Taygibay said:


> The Xining station looks too much like an airport for my taste, Andrew.
> This is a train station in my hometown :
> View attachment 327199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...​
> 
> I really don't know but a highway on a parallel pleases the rational animal in me.
> 
> And about that very nice pic of the Yangtze, how far is it from the glaciers exactly?
> 
> Read you later, thanks, Tay.



Most if not all of modern architecture cannot build a structure like that any more, even in your country


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Tibetans are Chinese
> They are a part of us and we a part of them
> We have 56 minority ethnic groups
> Just for today, a Tibetan girl finished 5th in the women's 20 km race walk in the Olympics
> Qieyang Shijie came third in the London Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qieyang Shiejie was a bronze medalist in the London Olympics 4 years ago
> 
> *In another event earlier:
> *
> Sunday, May 8, 2016, 15:32
> *China's Liu claims IAAF race walk title*
> *Compatriot Qieyang claims a bronze medal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's Liu Hong (right) and Qieyang Shijie celebrate after winning the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold medalist Liu Hong (center) of China, silver medalist Maria Guadalupe Gonzalez (left) of Mexico and bronze medalist Qieyang Shijie of China pose during the awarding ceremony for the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China's Qieyang Shijie competes during the 20km Senior Women final at the IAAF World Race Walking Team Championships Rome 2016 in Rome, Italy, May 7, 2016. (Xinhua / Jin Yu)*



Congratulation to my Tibetan sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Wow I'm impress with such nice and clean city, we have make our giant neighbor so envy, good work our civil engineer and government.



Indians and their sore loser Mr Dilemma are simply too incompetent to match..



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Just ignore these sour grape Indians, if they are happy to live in slum, it's their business  , of course India would like to see backward Tibet or Tibet will put India into shame when people compare Tibet cities to India slum and Indians will look bad in South Asia, India always hate when we're doing something against their expectation



In India slums are national heritage..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Tibet University

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Panaromic Lhasa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Wow nice picture, good jobs @Three_Kingdoms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Looks like the perfect place to drive one of these:






or maybe one of these:






@SOHEIL


----------



## bolo

beijingwalker said:


> *Indian footage of today's Lhasa labelled as cultural genocide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Everyone has smart phone. how long can indians and western people lie? westerners has visit Tibet and they love it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Tibet Minzu Univerisity











*List of Universities and Colleges in Tibet*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_universities_and_colleges_in_Tibet


Xinjiang Agricultural University






Xinjiang University of Finance and Economics






Xinjiang Normal University






Xinjiang Medical University






and this list of Universities and Colleges in Xinjiang

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_universities_and_colleges_in_Xinjiang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Most if not all of modern architecture cannot build a structure like that any more, even in your country



True in a sense, mate!

Let's be honest and recognize that some structures being built today
with ultramodern techniques were unattainable by old school means
but in reverse, the quality in the basics has most likely been lost in part.

When Paris was redone by Haussman in 1853-1870, thousands of
stone workers and masons came to the capital for the job. That feat
would be hampered nowadays as thousands of such people would
consume their number in the land as a whole and if it doesn't, it will
scrap the bottom of the barrel whereas it got the cream back then.

There is obviously a diminution in the pool of talent implying lesser
overall abilities. We're only lucky in France to have a proactive way
on knowledge including technical and cultural which both fit here that
probably preserved the savoir-faire [ _know how / know how to do_ ] themselves.

But I think and hope that you also meant the more worrisome aspect
of the quality of the men themselves? I personally know a stone worker
of worth and at that level they're as good and dedicated as ever before.
At the design level however, most of the structures are done with tools
so efficient that they replace abilities used daily by the architects of yore.
Architects and engineers that went to exams with calculators? What if
an Alien plague strikes Earth and makes batteries useless?
We stop building stuff?

Tweaking a program on a computer only takes logic ( and valid data ).
To be an architect you need a creative soul, some artistic inclination /
sensitivity, the ability to draw and doing math naturally. If the latter is
lost because the machines took over, it ain't so good.

Because basic abilities always work. Even if they're a solar storm! If
you look at the formation of maritime officer crews the world over, they
are still taught stellar navigation first! Because it will work until the stars
blink out and by then we'll have bigger worries than sailing on water.

Ah! Basics! I remember vividly being explained the right triangle as a
kid and understanding that 3 4 and 5 were units so proportions and so
stupendously simple in application.*** Basic!

Between an architect / engineer / foreman that whips out an electronic
device and the one that whips out a pad and a pencil, I'll take the latter.

And we'll still need grease monkeys in space!

Have a great day, Tay.

*** Fun and cherished memory, thanks for reminding me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Taygibay said:


> True in a sense, mate!
> 
> Let's be honest and recognize that some structures being built today
> with ultramodern techniques were unattainable by old school means
> but in reverse, the quality of the basics have likely been lost in part.
> 
> When Paris was redone by Haussman in 1853-1870, thousands of
> stone workers and masons came to the capital for the job. That feat
> would be hampered nowadays as thousands of such people would
> consume their number in the land as a whole and if it doesn't, it will
> scrap the bottom of the barrel whereas it got the cream back then.
> 
> There is obviously a diminution in the pool of talent implying lesser
> overall abilities. We're only lucky in France to have a proactive way
> on knowledge including technical and cultural which both fit here that
> probably preserved the savoir-faire [ _know how / know how to do_ ] themselves.
> 
> But I think and hope that you also meant the more worrisome aspect
> of the quality of the men themselves? I personally know a stone worker
> of worth and at that level they're as good and dedicated as ever before.
> At the design level however, most of the structures are done with tools
> so efficient that they replace abilities used daily by the architects of yore.
> Architects and engineers that went to exams with calculators? What if
> an Alien plague strikes Earth and makes batteries useless?
> We stop building stuff?
> 
> Tweaking a program on a computer only takes logic ( and valid data ).
> To be an architect you need a creative soul, some artistic inclination /
> sensitivity, the ability to draw and doing math naturally. If the latter is
> lost because the machines took over, it ain't so good.
> 
> Because basic abilities always work. Even if they're a solar storm! If
> you look at the formation of maritime officer crews the world over, they
> are still taught stellar navigation first! Because it will work until the stars
> blink out and by then we'll have bigger worries than sailing on water.
> 
> Ah! Basics! I remember vividly being explained the right triangle as a
> kid and understanding that 3 4 and 5 were units so proportions and so
> stupendously simple in application.*** Basic!
> 
> Between an architect / engineer / foreman that whips out an electronic
> device and the one that whips out a pad and a pencil, I'll take the latter.
> 
> And we'll still need grease monkeys in space!
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.
> 
> *** Fun and cherished memory, thanks for reminding me!



Though this is a bit going off topic but it is an interesting point so allow me to post this last one on here

What I know is restoration or repair and maintennace is in no way comparable in costs and workmanship, materials to an ancient structure look-alike from the ground up nowadays
Please share with us if you are kind enough to find and post some newly established buildings that are modelled after the ancient ones as shown in your pic above

I have one which is located in Spain
This structure is so great that I dont need to further describe it Our folks should know about its name and its famous architect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

@Three_Kingdoms dear friend, many thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures of ground realities with PDF memebers.

The pictures do speak millions of words of the Truth. The quality of life and infrastructure in the Free Tibet is on par with any developed country. Great cultural achievements..

You keep up the gerat work. Doing great!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Sinopakfriend said:


> @Three_Kingdoms dear friend, many thanks for sharing these wonderful pictures of ground realities with PDF memebers.
> 
> The pictures do speak millions of words of the Truth. The quality of life and infrastructure in the Free Tibet is on par with any developed country. Great cultural achievements..
> 
> You keep up the gerat work. Doing great!



Thank you Sir
Indeed the pictures are just what we want to tell the world what Tibet (and Xingjiang Education Instutions) are today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Thank you Sir
> Indeed the pictures are just what we want to tell the world what Tibet is today



Bless you! you keep doing the good work. We must smash this evil propaganda of the trouble makers.
I would like to see the comparison of Free Tibet with the hindu occupied South Tibet.

When you have time, please, do start such a thread.

Take care and remain centred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Sinopakfriend said:


> Bless you! you keep doing the good work. We must smash this evil propaganda of the trouble makers.
> I would like to see the comparison of Free Tibet with the hindu occupied South Tibet.
> 
> When you have time, please, do start such a thread.
> 
> Take care and remain centred.



Bless you too Sir and Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

beijingwalker said:


> *Indian footage of today's Lhasa labelled as cultural genocide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The video's description doesnt say anything about "genocide" although it does hide the reality.

The video description says

_"Lhasa today looks nothing like it did many years ago. That’s no fault of the Tibetans of course. After the Chinese occupation started in 1949, they quickly set about to move Tibet a “great step forward”.

Yes, there are modern conveniences like paved roads, plumbing, electricity, motorized vehicles, electronics, mobiles phones and the like, but *it can be safely assumed that an independent Tibet would’ve eventually adopted many of these things if they wanted to*. Today, Lhasa has the feel of a modern Chinese city. The infrastructure is unmistakably Chinese, but the majority of the people are unmistakably Tibetan. The way they dress, look, and act is so different from Han Chinese that it’s very easy to differentiate who’s who"_

So they are assuming a feudal theocracy where a leader is chosen by some weird ritual and ruled by a bunch of monks that twist the teachings of buddhism to be in power would develop Tibet? LOL
And how the hell does a city developing become a fault? Chinese DID move Tibet a "Great step forward". Its the "fault" of Chinese that infrastrcuture and quality of life improved in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abacin

Indians are just brainwashed. As long as they could go to Tibet, they will find that Tibet is more advanced than 99% of Indian places. But most Indians are too poor to have a chance to find the facts. All religious leaders with heavy political involvements are jerks full of lies. Dalai is no difference. The admiration of Dalai in India just proves that Indian is not secular enough to become a modern country. 

The Rise of India is just another big lie. The reality is that India GDP has been flat around 2 trillions for nearly 6 years even with book cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

Abacin said:


> Indians are just brainwashed. As long as they could go to Tibet, they will find that Tibet is more advanced than 99% of Indian places. But most Indians are too poor to have a chance to find the facts. All religious leaders with heavy political involvements are jerks full of lies. Dalai is no difference. The admiration of Dalai in India just proves that Indian is not secular enough to become a modern country.
> 
> The Rise of India is just another big lie. The reality is that India GDP has been flat around 2 trillions for nearly 6 years even with book cooking.


I can confirm that.
I have been to Tibet and many other Tibetan autonomous prefectures in Western China.
There is no exaggerating to say, india is decades behind Tibetan regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Qinghai-Tibet railway track replacement completed after 7 years*

CCTV.com

09-13-2016 03:35 BJT

Video: http://english.cctv.com/2016/09/13/VIDEsaK9SuE6gBSrWkkfzNlu160913.shtml

7 years of hard work and nearly 2,000 kilometers. Workers have finished replacing the track along all 1956 kilometers of the railway on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau. The work began in 2010 with a total investment of close to 1.3 billion yuan. According to the railway company, the new seamless tracks have a higher density and strength. This means faster travel and better passenger comfort. 

The high-elevation line connects Xining, Qinghai Province with Lhasa, Tibet. It's the world's highest railway that boasts the longest section in plateau areas. Since its inauguration a decade ago, the railway has seen more than 118 million passenger trips and transported some 455 million tons of freight.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dungeness

Is the replacement of the rail track really necessary? Qinghai-Tibet rail road is just about 15 years old. In some part of world, the same rail ways have been in service for a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Dungeness said:


> Is the replacement of the rail track really necessary? Qinghai-Tibet rail road is just about 15 years old. In some part of world, the same rail ways have been in service for a century.


Speed!! That is the critical part.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

Beast said:


> Speed!! That is the critical part.




China demolished 10-20 years old buildings all over the place, it is a huge waste. @AndrewJin , your view on Wuhan University demolish controversy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> China demolished 10-20 years old buildings all over the place, it is a huge waste. @AndrewJin , your view on Wuhan University demolish controversy?


http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2693999&mobile=2
Nothing wrong to demolish that building.



Dungeness said:


> Is the replacement of the rail track really necessary? Qinghai-Tibet rail road is just about 15 years old. In some part of world, the same rail ways have been in service for a century.


At that time China did not have high quality seamless track technology. The standards they used at that time cannot meet today's expectation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2693999&mobile=2
> Nothing wrong to demolish that building.
> 
> 
> At that time China did not have high quality seamless track technology. The standards they used at that time cannot meet today's expectation.



Still, it is waste of tax payer's money.

Seamless track (100 m per track) technology has been around since 1980's in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Still, it is waste of tax payer's money.
> 
> Seamless track (100 m per track) technology has been around since 1980's in China.


Seamless tracks have not been massively used in China until 2000s. 

What I feel sad is that they didn't build a double track-railway at first. Now, they have to build more crossing stations to meet the growing need. 10+ passenger trains and a huge number of freight trains have already exploited the limit of the single-track railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Beast said:


> Speed!! That is the critical part.


.
This is what I have read:- On the Tibet-Qinghai railway, "The operational speed is 120 km/h (75 mph) and 100 km/h (62 mph) over sections laid on permafrost."

How much faster can the train go on this new track?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> Still, it is waste of tax payer's money.
> 
> Seamless track (100 m per track) technology has been around since 1980's in China.



from 25m to 500m

换轨前，青藏铁路格拉段使用的是25米长的普通钢轨，钢轨与钢轨之间会留有一定缝隙以防止热胀冷缩，乘客坐火车听到的“咣当”声正是车轮与钢轨接口的冲击声，这种冲击不仅容易给钢轨轨头和车轮造成很大磨损，给青藏铁路的维护增加一定的工作量和难度，同时也限制了进出藏列车的速度，影响了旅客乘坐火车的舒适感。

为解决这些问题，从2010年开始，青藏铁路公司对青藏铁路格拉段进行无缝钢轨换铺工程，就是将原有25米普通钢轨更换为500米长轨，整个换轨过程运用世界先进水平的移动式气压焊接技术，再通过探伤、打磨等工艺，消除各钢轨接头之间的缝隙，最终焊接成*无缝线路*。

Now the whole rail is a pair of seamless tracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Dungeness said:


> Still, it is waste of tax payer's money.
> 
> Seamless track (100 m per track) technology has been around since 1980's in China.



Some Chinese members here never question the amount of debt that the government and SOEs take for constructing stuff, and the value that can be derived. 

@AndrewJin 
I have also heard about the Wuhan University demolition thing. Can you describe what really happened?


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Some Chinese members here never question the amount of debt that the government and SOEs take for constructing stuff, and the value that can be derived.
> 
> @AndrewJin
> I have also heard about the Wuhan University demolition thing. Can you describe what really happened?


lol
it's so weird, the whole universe is against it and we the people in Wuhan are supporting it....















cirr said:


> from 25m to 500m
> 
> 换轨前，青藏铁路格拉段使用的是25米长的普通钢轨，钢轨与钢轨之间会留有一定缝隙以防止热胀冷缩，乘客坐火车听到的“咣当”声正是车轮与钢轨接口的冲击声，这种冲击不仅容易给钢轨轨头和车轮造成很大磨损，给青藏铁路的维护增加一定的工作量和难度，同时也限制了进出藏列车的速度，影响了旅客乘坐火车的舒适感。
> 
> 为解决这些问题，从2010年开始，青藏铁路公司对青藏铁路格拉段进行无缝钢轨换铺工程，就是将原有25米普通钢轨更换为500米长轨，整个换轨过程运用世界先进水平的移动式气压焊接技术，再通过探伤、打磨等工艺，消除各钢轨接头之间的缝隙，最终焊接成*无缝线路*。
> 
> Now the whole rail is a pair of seamless tracks.


dunno why it has become the topic of the bombay troll on debt......so typical
They can politicise everything including a purely tech matter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> lol
> it's so weird, the whole universe is against it and we the people in Wuhan are supporting it....



Okay, so what happened?


----------



## Sanchez

Dungeness said:


> Is the replacement of the rail track really necessary? Qinghai-Tibet rail road is just about 15 years old. In some part of world, the same rail ways have been in service for a century.



Speed, capacity, and strategic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> Is the replacement of the rail track really necessary? Qinghai-Tibet rail road is just about 15 years old. In some part of world, the same rail ways have been in service for a century.


like U.S. shitty Amtrak train. slow piece of trash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tresbon

*Prashant Jha, Hindustan Times, New Delhi* Updated: Sep 21, 2016 09:57 IST

When Narendra Modi took oath on May 26, 2014, there was a surprise guest at Rashtrapati Bhawan – Lobsang Sangay, the Prime Minister of the Tibetan government-in-exile.

Four months later, when China’s President Xi Jinping visited Ahmedabad, the security administration was instructed to crack down on Tibetan protesters.

The contrasting images take us to the heart of the underlying tension in India’s Tibet policy. Delhi does not want to antagonise China, and clearly recognises its limitations. But it provides home to Tibetan people as well as the government-in-exile, and is keen to emphasise the cultural connectivity between Tibet and India. Sections of the establishment have sought to use it as leverage but with an extraordinary increase in Chinese power, India’s ability to play the ‘Tibet card’ has diminished even further.

*Nehru and Tibet*

During colonial rule, British accepted Chinese ‘suzerainty’ – and not sovereignty -- over Tibet, but maintained independent diplomatic ties. India saw itself as a natural successor of the same relationship. But the script got complicated as China invaded Tibet in 1950.

Sardar Patel was deeply concerned. In a now-famous letter to Nehru in November 1950, he warned of a two-front threat. “The tragedy of it is that the Tibetans put faith in us; they chose to be guided by us; and we have been unable to get them out of the meshes of Chinese diplomacy or Chinese malevolence.”

This represents the strong impulse within the Indian system -- which continues till date -- to see Tibet as an issue where India has a responsibility. It was also an implicit criticism of Nehru for not doing enough to nip Chinese designs.

But Gyalo Thondup, the brother of Tibet’s spiritual head Dalai Lama, has written of how Nehru had sent him three separate messages, asking Tibetans to mobilise militarily and offering Indian assistance. Thondup did not hear back from his own government for six months. By then, it was too late.

In his recent autobiography, former diplomat MK Rasgotra reveals that Nehru twice sent a confidant to Lhasa to sound out the Dalai Lama’s cabinet about applying for UN membership. Tibet only applied after the Chinese Army had invaded.

Nehru only then reconciled himself to Chinese control over Tibet and underplayed differences. “The realist in Nehru recognised the reality of China’s effective occupation of Tibet,” writes Rasgotra. In 1954, India gave up its rights on Tibet and recognised it as a “region of China”. The period of focusing on the convergence rather than differences was short-lived though.

*The Dalai Lama arrives*

According to historian Srinath Raghavan, China suspected India had assisted Khampa rebels planning to launch a resistance in 1956. But this perception, he concludes, is not rooted in facts. Nehru had told Dalai Lama during a visit in 1956-57 that an armed struggle was futile, and that he would not permit any activity in India. He also almost forced Dalai Lama to return home even though -- according to Thondup -- India had assured the Tibetan leader of asylum before he came.

Prior to a Tibetan uprising in 1959, the CIA was assisting Tibetan rebels. China felt convinced that India too was involved. While there are different views, Raghavan - who has extensively looked at the archives - believes that there was no such “covert alliance” between India and US then.

The game changed after Dalai Lama fled to India in 1959.

There was a surge in public opinion in favour of Tibet. Nehru granted Dalai Lama asylum, opened the doors for 100,000 Tibetan refugees, authorised Tibetan language schools financed by central government, and permitted Tibetan monasteries for monks. But Thondup recalls how Nehru did not want Dalai Lama to speak to the press, and make any political statements. The same year, India also abstained when the UN General Assembly adopted a resolution calling for “respect for the fundamental human rights of the Tibetan people and their distinctive religion and culture”.

Even at this moment, Nehru was trying to pull off the same balancing act that was to mark Indian stance.

The Chinese had no time for such balance. They accused India of encouraging a “Chinese rebel”, wanting to create Tibet as a buffer state, and said, “Friends, it seems to us that you cannot have two fronts.Will you think it over?”

Border tensions had escalated, and war broke out eventually, with India humiliated.

India then followed it up with the most direct support it has ever extended to Tibetans. It collaborated with CIA and Tibetan exiles to set up a combined operations centre to supervise a rebellion in Nepal’s Mustang against China, confirms the Dalai Lama’s brother, Thondup. It also initiated contacts with Taiwan.

India also created the Special Frontiers Force of Tibetans who could one day be dropped to liberate Tibet; the Aviation Research Centre to gather technical intelligence on China and Tibet; the Indo-Tibetan Border Police to guard the border along Tibet; and the Special Services Bureau to instill patriotism among the bordering population and check subversion.

But over the years, with changing geopolitics, the value of the Tibet-centred plans diminished. John Garver, author of a book on India-China ties, argues that Indian response on Tibet has been marked by a sense of weakness, “by a judgment that there was not really very much that India could do to alter the basic direction of developments regarding Tibet, and that the costs of doing so are unacceptably high”.

*The Tibet card*

By giving refuge to the Dalai Lama and helping create a Tibetan nation outside Tibet, China believes India is already playing a Tibet card. Delhi rejects it, and insists that the Dalai Lama is a spiritual leader, not conducting political activities.

If the ‘Tibet card’ is to be used, what should be the end? There is one view that this could send a signal of displeasure to China, especially if backed by military capabilities, and neutralise them on certain issues. “They are bullies and understand the language of strength,” says one retired diplomat.

But another official source says, “Let us assume, for a moment, that we use this card more effectively. Will the Chinese give up their claims on Tawang, or the territory in Azad Kashmir they hold, or even fully come around to accepting J&K as ours? I am not so sure.” He adds that China could also retaliate by stepping up support to Indian insurgent groups.

*More importantly, is there a card at all? *

China’s firm control of Tibet through political, military, economic and demographic measures; the changing aspirations of the Tibetans outside Tibet (many of whom will not go back home), and the wide disparity in power between Beijing and Delhi means India’s ability to use Tibet as a card is limited, even if it had the will to do so.

The Tibet story is that in diplomacy, timing is key. Once the moment is lost, it is a struggle to retrieve space.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/analy...-tibet-card/story-1sonPpA2iuh8K4RfP94b6M.html


----------



## TheNoob

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

India and China are trading annually around 100B. So i do not think, India will and should think about anything else except our economy..


----------



## coffee_cup

Is there any neighbor around India where she is not poking her nose in the internal affairs?


I seriously think time has come for all the neighbors of India to sit together and start giving moral support to all those freedom fighters and suppressed minorities.

India is incapable of coping with this size of area and population and is nothing but trouble for all the neighbors around!


----------



## scorpionx

Tresbon said:


> *Prashant Jha, Hindustan Times, New Delhi* Updated: Sep 21, 2016 09:57 IST
> 
> When Narendra Modi took oath on May 26, 2014, there was a surprise guest at Rashtrapati Bhawan – Lobsang Sangay, the Prime Minister of the Tibetan government-in-exile.
> 
> Four months later, when China’s President Xi Jinping visited Ahmedabad, the security administration was instructed to crack down on Tibetan protesters.
> 
> The contrasting images take us to the heart of the underlying tension in India’s Tibet policy. Delhi does not want to antagonise China, and clearly recognises its limitations. But it provides home to Tibetan people as well as the government-in-exile, and is keen to emphasise the cultural connectivity between Tibet and India. Sections of the establishment have sought to use it as leverage but with an extraordinary increase in Chinese power, India’s ability to play the ‘Tibet card’ has diminished even further.
> 
> *Nehru and Tibet*
> 
> During colonial rule, British accepted Chinese ‘suzerainty’ – and not sovereignty -- over Tibet, but maintained independent diplomatic ties. India saw itself as a natural successor of the same relationship. But the script got complicated as China invaded Tibet in 1950.
> 
> Sardar Patel was deeply concerned. In a now-famous letter to Nehru in November 1950, he warned of a two-front threat. “The tragedy of it is that the Tibetans put faith in us; they chose to be guided by us; and we have been unable to get them out of the meshes of Chinese diplomacy or Chinese malevolence.”
> 
> This represents the strong impulse within the Indian system -- which continues till date -- to see Tibet as an issue where India has a responsibility. It was also an implicit criticism of Nehru for not doing enough to nip Chinese designs.
> 
> But Gyalo Thondup, the brother of Tibet’s spiritual head Dalai Lama, has written of how Nehru had sent him three separate messages, asking Tibetans to mobilise militarily and offering Indian assistance. Thondup did not hear back from his own government for six months. By then, it was too late.
> 
> In his recent autobiography, former diplomat MK Rasgotra reveals that Nehru twice sent a confidant to Lhasa to sound out the Dalai Lama’s cabinet about applying for UN membership. Tibet only applied after the Chinese Army had invaded.
> 
> Nehru only then reconciled himself to Chinese control over Tibet and underplayed differences. “The realist in Nehru recognised the reality of China’s effective occupation of Tibet,” writes Rasgotra. In 1954, India gave up its rights on Tibet and recognised it as a “region of China”. The period of focusing on the convergence rather than differences was short-lived though.
> 
> *The Dalai Lama arrives*
> 
> According to historian Srinath Raghavan, China suspected India had assisted Khampa rebels planning to launch a resistance in 1956. But this perception, he concludes, is not rooted in facts. Nehru had told Dalai Lama during a visit in 1956-57 that an armed struggle was futile, and that he would not permit any activity in India. He also almost forced Dalai Lama to return home even though -- according to Thondup -- India had assured the Tibetan leader of asylum before he came.
> 
> Prior to a Tibetan uprising in 1959, the CIA was assisting Tibetan rebels. China felt convinced that India too was involved. While there are different views, Raghavan - who has extensively looked at the archives - believes that there was no such “covert alliance” between India and US then.
> 
> The game changed after Dalai Lama fled to India in 1959.
> 
> There was a surge in public opinion in favour of Tibet. Nehru granted Dalai Lama asylum, opened the doors for 100,000 Tibetan refugees, authorised Tibetan language schools financed by central government, and permitted Tibetan monasteries for monks. But Thondup recalls how Nehru did not want Dalai Lama to speak to the press, and make any political statements. The same year, India also abstained when the UN General Assembly adopted a resolution calling for “respect for the fundamental human rights of the Tibetan people and their distinctive religion and culture”.
> 
> Even at this moment, Nehru was trying to pull off the same balancing act that was to mark Indian stance.
> 
> The Chinese had no time for such balance. They accused India of encouraging a “Chinese rebel”, wanting to create Tibet as a buffer state, and said, “Friends, it seems to us that you cannot have two fronts.Will you think it over?”
> 
> Border tensions had escalated, and war broke out eventually, with India humiliated.
> 
> India then followed it up with the most direct support it has ever extended to Tibetans. It collaborated with CIA and Tibetan exiles to set up a combined operations centre to supervise a rebellion in Nepal’s Mustang against China, confirms the Dalai Lama’s brother, Thondup. It also initiated contacts with Taiwan.
> 
> India also created the Special Frontiers Force of Tibetans who could one day be dropped to liberate Tibet; the Aviation Research Centre to gather technical intelligence on China and Tibet; the Indo-Tibetan Border Police to guard the border along Tibet; and the Special Services Bureau to instill patriotism among the bordering population and check subversion.
> 
> But over the years, with changing geopolitics, the value of the Tibet-centred plans diminished. John Garver, author of a book on India-China ties, argues that Indian response on Tibet has been marked by a sense of weakness, “by a judgment that there was not really very much that India could do to alter the basic direction of developments regarding Tibet, and that the costs of doing so are unacceptably high”.
> 
> *The Tibet card*
> 
> By giving refuge to the Dalai Lama and helping create a Tibetan nation outside Tibet, China believes India is already playing a Tibet card. Delhi rejects it, and insists that the Dalai Lama is a spiritual leader, not conducting political activities.
> 
> If the ‘Tibet card’ is to be used, what should be the end? There is one view that this could send a signal of displeasure to China, especially if backed by military capabilities, and neutralise them on certain issues. “They are bullies and understand the language of strength,” says one retired diplomat.
> 
> But another official source says, “Let us assume, for a moment, that we use this card more effectively. Will the Chinese give up their claims on Tawang, or the territory in Azad Kashmir they hold, or even fully come around to accepting J&K as ours? I am not so sure.” He adds that China could also retaliate by stepping up support to Indian insurgent groups.
> 
> *More importantly, is there a card at all? *
> 
> China’s firm control of Tibet through political, military, economic and demographic measures; the changing aspirations of the Tibetans outside Tibet (many of whom will not go back home), and the wide disparity in power between Beijing and Delhi means India’s ability to use Tibet as a card is limited, even if it had the will to do so.
> 
> The Tibet story is that in diplomacy, timing is key. Once the moment is lost, it is a struggle to retrieve space.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/analy...-tibet-card/story-1sonPpA2iuh8K4RfP94b6M.html


Why the question is rising today? There was and is no Tibet card at all.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

India had the geostrategic card. It was burnt down in 1962. 

After that is was just playing facilitators to the global empire to create troubles which failed too.

However, india does have a South Tibet card and has been playing it loudly of late. 

Time will tell if this card will generate strategic value for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Ready for amazing travel experience in Tibet?*
*



*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Tibet gives upper hand to China over India: Chinese media*
PTI | Updated: Oct 13, 2016, 05.13 PM IST
BEIJING: Superior infrastructure in Tibet will provide China an "upper hand" over India by being a "gateway" to Nepal and Bangladesh+ for greater trade and investments, Chinese media said today.

"The competition of China and India over building railways in Nepal will influence the future development of Nepal and Bangladesh. It will also bring more challenges to Tibet," an article in the state-run Global Times here said today.

"In the next decade, if India continues on its high growth track and speeds up the development of infrastructure and manufacturing, this will impose multi-dimensional pressure on China, of which Tibet will bear the brunt+ ," it said.

Fortunately, as the central government has attached great importance and offered considerable support to the region,

"Tibet has gained the upper hand over India in terms of infrastructure development and has established sound economic cooperation relations with neighbouring provinces and cities", it said.

How to further open up Tibet exploit its advantages over India to deal with challenges and exercise an influence over the region while maintaining Tibet's stability needs policy support, it said.

"It also requires coordination among all western provinces, cities and autonomous regions," it said.

India and Nepal are linked by comparatively good roads.

For years, India has occupied 60 to 70% of Nepal's total trade while China has only 10%.

During his visit to India, Nepal's new Prime Minister Prachanda revealed that the two countries would discuss the possibility of India helping build a railway connecting Mechi and Mahakali, it said.

"If this comes true, a network not only connecting India, but also Tibet and Bangladesh will be formed," it said.

The article said Tibet is emerging as an important part of the China-initiated "One Belt and One Road" (Silk Road) initiative.

"Geographically, as a hub of critical value in connecting China and South Asia, the autonomous region is playing an increasingly important role in regional networks with the acceleration of India's development and the boosting of Sino-Indian economic relations," it said.

"Over 200 kms northeast of Bhairawa, a Nepali city close to the border with India, is Nepal's capital Kathmandu. 100 kilometers northward fromKathmandu is Kodari, a border crossing from Nepal into China. The three cities make up one of the most important passageways connecting China and the Indian Subcontinent," it said.

The other side of the border from Kodari is Zhangmu, a Chinese customs town and port of entry in Tibet.

The town accounts for around 82 per cent of bilateral trade between China and Nepal and 90 per cent of that between Tibet and Nepal, it said.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-India-Chinese-media/articleshow/54830671.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Seriously?

Anyway, good to see Times of India taken seriously. 

And yeah, I am back. Hopefully not for long. Will lose rep. And time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom M

Indian source, not sure how reliable it is.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Source aside, this is well known that infra on the Chinese administered Tibetan side is way better than that on India's side. Indian infra is also lateral with deeper lines few and far between. This is expected and typical of the nations' difference in strategic situations. The Chinese strategy is offensive, hence they need the infra to support their massed influx (in case). India's strategy is defence (in depth, I hope), hence the lack of easy access to the interior. Lateral roads with limited nodes serves the needs.

It is the reality. Only China can and intends to invade India, if need be and not the other way round. Poor Indian infra won't be able to support any Indian adventures across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

I wonder what a post about China & Tibet doing in the Central & South Asia sub section.I can't believe the creator of this thread is dumb enough .Or maybe he is going by his reasoning that Xinjiang & Tibet are in Central Asia while PRC is located further east.

@waz @WAJsal @Aether or any other moderator doing his tour of duty


----------



## beijingwalker

It's about India, Nepal and Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

Indiran Chandiran said:


> I wonder what a post about China & Tibet doing in the Central & South Asia sub section.I can't believe the creator of this thread is dumb enough .Or maybe he is going by his reasoning that Xinjiang & Tibet are in Central Asia while PRC is located further east.
> 
> @waz @WAJsal @Aether or any other moderator doing his tour of duty



China is so vast that it's legitimately in Central Asia, East Asia, Northeast Asia, Southeast Asia and the West Pacific.

So what's wrong with beijingwalker posting this in here?

Moreever, the article is about Tibet , Nepal and India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Apprentice

SarthakGanguly said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Anyway, good to see Times of India taken seriously.
> 
> And yeah, I am back. Hopefully not for long. Will lose rep. And time.



Kyazi chuna ban?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Apprentice said:


> Kyazi chuna ban?




Not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apprentice

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not anymore.



Teli chu waray asal

I enjoy reading your opinions

Can't we PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Apprentice said:


> Teli chu waray asal
> 
> I enjoy reading your opinions
> 
> Can't we PM?


Hehe thanks. I try to be brutally honest. 
We can wickr.

Toh chiv Kashir gemit? This side...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apprentice

SarthakGanguly said:


> Hehe thanks. I try to be brutally honest.
> We can wickr.
> 
> Toh chiv Kashir gemit? This side...?



na.....Be chus Australia rozaan.....Meoun Badhbabhan kerh baramulla peth Lahore hijrat

I will make Wickr tomorrow....meanwhile feel free to add me (or message me if you don't feel comfortable adding) on FB: https://www.facebook.com/talha.butt.359

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

@SarthakGanguly @Apprentice
Please continue discussion in PM or message board, I have banned the OP and now closing down this thread of no value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://en.tibetol.cn/01/01/201611/t1402244.htm
*Over 500 billion yuan invested to improve Tibet's transportation *

Date:11-04-2016 Source:en.tibetol.cn Author:
Nov.4,2016--Tibet vows to invest 543.1 billion yuan to improve transportation conditions to promote the economic and social development during the 13th five-year period (2016-2020).

During the 12th five-year period (2011-2015), 300 kilometers of high-level roads were built. The Lhasa-Shigatse Railway has been put into use. A total of 63 new airlines have been opened, linking 40 cities.

By 2020, the total mileage of Tibet’s highways will reach 110,000 kilometers and bridges in poor conditions will be reinforced.

http://en.tibetol.cn/01/01/201611/t1402279.htm
*Sichuan-Tibet railway to be completed in 2025 *

Date:11-08-2016 Source:China Daily Authoraqiong, Luo Wangshu
Nov. 8, 2016 -- The whole project will cost about 216 billion yuan, while the train will travel at 200 km/h

The most difficult part of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, the Kangding-Nyingchi section, will begin construction in 2018, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.

As the second railway connecting Tibet with the rest of the country, the project is expected to be completed in 2025, five years earlier than planned.

The 1,838-km track starts in Chengdu, Sichuan province, the lowlands of China's southwestern region, and will pass through Sichuan province's Ya'an and Kangding, and Tibet's Nyingchi and Lhasa.

The new line will reduce the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa to about 13 hours. It takes up to three days to drive from Chengdu to Lhasa. The other railway connecting Tibet, the Qinghai-Tibet railway, takes 21 hours from Qinghai to Lhasa.

Sichuan-Tibet railway to be completed in 2025

Construction of the east and west sections began in 2014 and 2015 respectively.

The whole project will cost about 216 billion yuan ($32 billion). The highest speed the train will reach will be 200 km/h.

Sun Yongfu, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said that the new line will travel through the most complicated geographical area in the world.

"It will cross many fault zones," Sun said, adding that geological difficulties, including landslides, earthquakes and avalanches, will be overcome in the project.

Perched at more than 3,000 meters above sea level, and with more than 74 percent of its length running on bridges or in tunnels, the railway will meander through the mountains, the highest of which is over 7,000 meters.

It will also cross the Minjiang, Jinshajiang and Yarlung Zangbo rivers, said Lin Shijin, a senior civil engineer at China Railway Corp.

The southeast is the most populous region in Tibet, and the west of Sichuan is the least developed region of the province. The two regions are filled with breathtaking natural views and fascinating ethnic cultures.

"The railway will effectively boost tourism, bring a new Shangri-La to the world and tangible revenue to local people," said He Ping, a tourism agency manager in Chengdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Tibet less remote as world's highest road tunnel opens*
(Xinhua) 16:23, November 10, 2016






Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.[Photo: people.cn]

Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.

The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.

The tunnel, with two lanes in each direction, has been under construction since 2012. It will open to traffic in 2017.

The current 40-km precipitous mountain highway in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze takes over two hours to traverse, with dangers from avalanches and rockfalls not to mention the extreme cold and low oxygen level.

Built at a cost of 1.15 billion yuan (170 million U.S. dollars), the 7-km tunnel only takes ten minutes to go through.

The highway will be able to accommodate 4,000 to 5,000 vehicles a day, as compared with around 1,500 before.

"It has been the most difficult tunnel that China Railway ever built," said Yao Zhijun, chief engineer of the project.

Built in 1951, Sichuan-Tibet Highway was China's first highway in Tibet. There are now two more major highways -- the Qinghai-Tibet highway and Xinjiang-Tibet highway.





Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.[Photo: people.cn]



@AndrewJin , @cirr , @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## f444ran

Is it a all weather tunnel?


----------



## Pakistani till death

The Chinese actually show how much mankind can achieve and how much will power we have. Hopefully i will be able to pass through this marvel in my lifetime!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Tibet less remote as world's highest road tunnel opens*
(Xinhua) 16:23, November 10, 2016




Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.[Photo: people.cn]

Builders on Thursday finished work on the world's highest road tunnel on the Sichuan-Tibet highway.

The tunnel passes through the main peak of Chola Mountain which is 6,168 m above sea level, shortening the time from Chengdu, capital of Sichuan Province, to Nagqu in Tibet by two hours, and avoiding the most dangerous section on the highway.

The tunnel, with two lanes in each direction, has been under construction since 2012. It will open to traffic in 2017.

The current 40-km precipitous mountain highway in the Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Garze takes over two hours to traverse, with dangers from avalanches and rockfalls not to mention the extreme cold and low oxygen level.

Built at a cost of 1.15 billion yuan (170 million U.S. dollars), the 7-km tunnel only takes ten minutes to go through.

The highway will be able to accommodate 4,000 to 5,000 vehicles a day, as compared with around 1,500 before.

"It has been the most difficult tunnel that China Railway ever built," said Yao Zhijun, chief engineer of the project.

Built in 1951, Sichuan-Tibet Highway was China's first highway in Tibet. There are now two more major highways -- the Qinghai-Tibet highway and Xinjiang-Tibet highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Tibetan Song 2016 Norbu Samduk - Made in Lhasa *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> You guys must admit that brainwashing people is one thing the West is really good at.
> 
> Indians are fed with Western propaganda day in and day out.
> 
> You can't really blame the Indians for being what they are.


I don't blame Indias for being what they are. I pity those being brainwashed. After all, their own shoulders hold their own brains. Nobody can be really brainwashed unless he is willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

Sinopakfriend said:


> The lives of the serfs changed for better.
> 
> They are free from bondage.
> 
> Their stomachs are full and their children have a bright future ahead of them just as the rest of the Chinese children.
> 
> How can serfdom be called culture?
> 
> If one puts all the pieces together a picture emerges that our friend in the south is upto no good.
> 
> Peace and development is the right course for China.
> 
> Let us not be distracted by ill wishers and hateful minds.
> 
> The Dragon needs to be cautious, but must show its wrath when the trouble makers keep doing stupid things.



Well, Tibetan Plateau is a gigantic strategic advantage point in the region. It overlooks core parts of India and some rather high population area of China. Aircrafts, artilleries and missiles garrison in Tibet has an overwhelming first strike advantage to whomever doesn't hold it. Hence the reason why India has been trying to expand into the region for the past 60 years.



phancong said:


> Soon all the exiled Tibetan in India wish they be back in China with a much better life compare to the living standard of the Indian.



That's a different issue entirely. The "exiled" Tibetans are part of the old ruling theocracy class in the region. Basically, thinking about feudal nobles in middle age, mix in religious fanaticism and a large jug of power hungry. Power is like a drug to these people and they'd do anything to get it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

tranquilium said:


> Well, Tibetan Plateau is a gigantic strategic advantage point in the region. It overlooks core parts of India and some rather high population area of China. Aircrafts, artilleries and missiles garrison in Tibet has an overwhelming first strike advantage to whomever doesn't hold it. Hence the reason why India has been trying to expand into the region for the past 60 years.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different issue entirely. The "exiled" Tibetans are part of the old ruling theocracy class in the region. Basically, thinking about feudal nobles in middle age, mix in religious fanaticism and a large jug of power hungry. Power is like a drug to these people and they'd do anything to get it back.


.


Very valid points. Strategic observation...it must be said.

But the question arises...what must China do now? South Tibet is in indian hands. Also the North East...
What are the practical steps that are needed to correct the balance of power?

Looking forward to your strategic insights.

Thanks.



.


----------



## tranquilium

Sinopakfriend said:


> .
> 
> 
> Very valid points. Strategic observation...it must be said.
> 
> But the question arises...what must China do now? South Tibet is in indian hands. Also the North East...
> What are the practical steps that are needed to correct the balance of power?
> 
> Looking forward to your strategic insights.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> .



First thing we need to remember is that the colonial age is over. In the ancient times, territory changes hand quite frequently. Borders shift with each conflict or for the fact that ancient civilization's control of its border simply isn't great to start with. In modern times, however, border shift is much more difficult. Take the recent example, Crimea is about 96% Russia. Had it has been 1800s or earlier, then it would pretty much be Russia's right to annex the region. However, in modern day environment, it kicked up much stink internationally because it violated some of the unspoken agreements in post-colonial era.

Second is realizing the complicated status of the Southern Tibetan region, both in term of political claim and actual physical condition. Because India doesn't actually exist as unified nation before 1940s, much of its claim is from the British colonial era. While the Chinese claim can be traced to more than 300 years ago, South Tibet is located on the other side of the Himalayan mountain range, so actual Chinese control in the area is rather weak until the founding of people's republic of China. Logistically speaking, it is much easier for India to supply an army in the region, but since the 1950s, Chinese military has been consistently better trained. The end result is a long time stillmate in the region. 

Also due to the Cold war, both China and India do not wish to maintain a prolong period of open warfare. Any open military conflicts by Chinese or India in that era were generally short and brief. However, the physical nature of the region means definitive military resolution in the region simply can't be a short one. For example, if China wants a definitive resolution, then it will need to build up a secure supply chain all the way from core Chinese regions to South Tibet, crossing Himalayan mountain range in the process. For India to get a definitive solution, it needs to develop a military complex that can match China's. Both of these are very long term projects hence why there isn't a solution for the area yet.

I need to correct you on one very important factor. South Tibet is not in India hands, at least not entirely. A question a lot of younger Chinese ask is that why did China draw from the South Tibetan region following the brief conflict in 1962? The 1962 skirmish is a decisive China victory, but following the victory, the Chinese force actually withdrawn to the previous zone of control. The reason, of course, is as I mentiond above, supplying the region is a logistic nightmare from Chinese side and China won't be able to hold the area without developing large amount of support infrastructure. However, China did not leave without leaving insurance. The Aksai Chin region remained in Chinese control. How significant is the region? Well, Southern part of hte Aksai Chin is only 300 km (200 miles) from New Dehli and has a very large elevation advantage. One of the things China inheirited from USSR is its love of rocket artilleries. Modern day Chinese rocket artilleries typically has a range between 400-500km on flat ground.

So, what is the future of the region? Well, both China and India has been working on that. China has been building railway connections to the region. Developing Tibetan Plateau also significantly shorten the supply line. India, on the hand, has been maintaining a large military presence in the area. The mountain division in the region are some of India's finest military units.

Overall, the situation has been shifting towards Chinese advantage. This is not due to any particular move in the South Tibetan region, but due to the overall development of both nations. While the two nations has relatively even economic strength in 1950, by the second five year plan (or more commonly known to you as great leap forward), Chinese gdp has outstripped India by 50%. The second five year plan also saw establishment of Chinese steel, chemical, petroleum industry and more. The gap only gotten bigger since then. The economic difference resulted in technological difference and both difference reflects directly on the balance of power in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

beijingwalker said:


> *Modern day Lhasa is not a patch on what you thought Tibet looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tht level of infrastrcuture is basically what they want to have in 25 years. When I was in India, you have no idea how serious is their inferiority complex vs China. It's not your typical sour grape, it's sulfuric acid grape.



tranquilium said:


> First thing we need to remember is that the colonial age is overn 1962? e


I would like to correct you, the gap is 500% Chinese GDP is 5x larger.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

tranquilium said:


> First thing we need to remember is that the colonial age is over. In the ancient times, territory changes hand quite frequently. Borders shift with each conflict or for the fact that ancient civilization's control of its border simply isn't great to start with. In modern times, however, border shift is much more difficult. Take the recent example, Crimea is about 96% Russia. Had it has been 1800s or earlier, then it would pretty much be Russia's right to annex the region. However, in modern day environment, it kicked up much stink internationally because it violated some of the unspoken agreements in post-colonial era.
> 
> Second is realizing the complicated status of the Southern Tibetan region, both in term of political claim and actual physical condition. Because India doesn't actually exist as unified nation before 1940s, much of its claim is from the British colonial era. While the Chinese claim can be traced to more than 300 years ago, South Tibet is located on the other side of the Himalayan mountain range, so actual Chinese control in the area is rather weak until the founding of people's republic of China. Logistically speaking, it is much easier for India to supply an army in the region, but since the 1950s, Chinese military has been consistently better trained. The end result is a long time stillmate in the region.
> 
> Also due to the Cold war, both China and India do not wish to maintain a prolong period of open warfare. Any open military conflicts by Chinese or India in that era were generally short and brief. However, the physical nature of the region means definitive military resolution in the region simply can't be a short one. For example, if China wants a definitive resolution, then it will need to build up a secure supply chain all the way from core Chinese regions to South Tibet, crossing Himalayan mountain range in the process. For India to get a definitive solution, it needs to develop a military complex that can match China's. Both of these are very long term projects hence why there isn't a solution for the area yet.
> 
> I need to correct you on one very important factor. South Tibet is not in India hands, at least not entirely. A question a lot of younger Chinese ask is that why did China draw from the South Tibetan region following the brief conflict in 1962? The 1962 skirmish is a decisive China victory, but following the victory, the Chinese force actually withdrawn to the previous zone of control. The reason, of course, is as I mentiond above, supplying the region is a logistic nightmare from Chinese side and China won't be able to hold the area without developing large amount of support infrastructure. However, China did not leave without leaving insurance. The Aksai Chin region remained in Chinese control. How significant is the region? Well, Southern part of hte Aksai Chin is only 300 km (200 miles) from New Dehli and has a very large elevation advantage. One of the things China inheirited from USSR is its love of rocket artilleries. Modern day Chinese rocket artilleries typically has a range between 400-500km on flat ground.
> 
> So, what is the future of the region? Well, both China and India has been working on that. China has been building railway connections to the region. Developing Tibetan Plateau also significantly shorten the supply line. India, on the hand, has been maintaining a large military presence in the area. The mountain division in the region are some of India's finest military units.
> 
> Overall, the situation has been shifting towards Chinese advantage. This is not due to any particular move in the South Tibetan region, but due to the overall development of both nations. While the two nations has relatively even economic strength in 1950, by the second five year plan (or more commonly known to you as great leap forward), Chinese gdp has outstripped India by 50%. The second five year plan also saw establishment of Chinese steel, chemical, petroleum industry and more. The gap only gotten bigger since then. The economic difference resulted in technological difference and both difference reflects directly on the balance of power in the region.


.

Thank you, my friend, for a coherent and balanced, factual insight. 

Indeed, many outsiders i.e. non-Chinese have come to same conclusion as you highlighted in your analysis.

http://chinamatters.blogspot.nl/2016/11/the-myth-of-mcmahon-line.html


The paradox, that is both amusing and rather pathetic, is that a state that was cobbeled together by an imperial power began claiming everything as an inheritor of these territories. At the same time flaunting its 'independence'. To this day it is practicing the same imperial policies of the former master.

Anyhow, what matters is the unification of South Tibet with China. One hopes in peaceful and constructive manner. 

Illegal occupation, regardless how long it is, can not be claim to ownership.

Time is Dragon's friend.

.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Tibet mulls offering women a full year of paid maternity leave*
Draft law, if passed, would not only be one of the best of any region in China, but around the world
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 01 December, 2016, 3:12pm



Women in Tibet could get a year of paid maternity leave under a draft family planning law, a move that would put the region on par with Sweden in terms of how much time off mothers are given to care for newborns.

Details have yet to be officially released and it remains unclear where the draft law is in the legislative process.

The _Legal Daily_ reported on Wednesday that the Standing Committee of the Tibetan People’s Congress had already passed the law, but an official from the national health agency told Thepaper.cn the draft was undergoing only its first reading.

“This is the first time that Tibet will adopt a population and family planning law. [The draft law] needs improvement,” the unidentified official from the National Health and Family Planning Commission was quoted as saying.

“This is the first time that Tibet will adopt population and family planning law. [The draft law] needs improvement,” the unidentified official was quoted as saying, adding that it required further deliberation before being officially passed.

But if passed, the law would give Tibet some of the most expansive maternity leave in the world, far beyond the 10 weeks of leave that Hong Kong grants to its new mothers.

New Tibetan fathers would also have 30 days of paid leave under the new law, which is also among the longest periods of paternity leave in the world.

Such programmes are a way for governments to encourage people to have children, although they often face resistance from employers who want less time off for their workers.

Tibet is grappling with a lower fertility rate, with the most recent national census in 2010 showing the region’s fertility rate for women – or the average number of children who would be born to a woman in her child-bearing years – was 1.5, well below the national average of 1.8.

Tibet also has a large number of people living in rural areas who may not necessarily have employers who can grant them paid leave. Rural Tibetans account for more than 76 per cent of the region’s 3.18 million people, and they are permitted to have as many children as they want.

Urban Tibetans and ethnic minorities can have two children, the same number as Han Chinese following the scrapping of the one-child policy by the central government this year.

The mainland abandoned the one-child policy in the face of demographic strain created by an ageing population and shrinking labour pool, which carry enormous economic implications.

Provinces across the mainland have amended their family-planning laws accordingly, granting couples additional paid leave to encourage more births.

Presently, women in Guangdong enjoy the longest maternity leave on the mainland – 208 days if they have a caesarean section during delivery. Most other provinces grant maternity leave of 128, 158 or 180 days.

Some regions also offer generous paternity leave plans. Gansu, Henan and Yunnan provinces are the envy of fathers across the country with 30 days of legal paternity leave. Inner Mongolia, Guangxi and Ningxia provide 25 days of leave. Most other provinces grant 15 days of paternity leave, while Tianjin and Shandong rank at the bottom with just seven days.

Globally, the Swedes enjoy the longest parental leave – 480 days shared between the mother and father. Parents in Australia share up to 52 weeks, while those in Britain have 50 weeks. Japanese mothers are entitled to 14 weeks of maternity leave, while Singaporean mothers get 16 weeks.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/poli...mulls-offering-women-full-year-paid-maternity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Free education , food and accommodation , medicare, year long maternity leave... Why Tibetans get so much preferential treatment from the government??!

The west will report another Tibetan *genocide *cause the Chinese government forcibly imposes a new law on the Tibetan women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

I want to ask a hypothetical question.
What if a women gives birth almost every year for the next 5 years?
Will she get paid leave for 5 straight years?


----------



## beijingwalker

Jugger said:


> I want to ask a hypothetical question.
> What if a women gives birth almost every year for the next 5 years?
> Will she get paid leave for 5 straight years?


Tibetans are of a small population, the government can provide for them, they don't work much anyway. Spending most of their days praying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaMo

I'm pretty sure one of the Scandanavian countries (probably Finland) already got this regulation? In fact, even the fathers to be get months off, all paid. That's what you call family orientation. Things financial difficulties can ruin in life...


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakistaniNawab

China is the future


----------



## my2cents

S10 said:


> Since 1949, Tibetan population more that doubled from 1.2 million to well over 3 million today. Life expectancy rose from 36 years on average to 69 years in 2015. Literacy rate went from 5% to 65% after Dalai Lama and his aristocrats were driven out.
> 
> What kind of "genocide" more than doubles the population, doubles the life expectancy and improves overall living conditions?


ev
Dalai Lama would be impressed with all the progress of his people. China should bring him back to Tibet with offer of limited autonomy because thats what Tibetan people want. 

Why do Chinese hate him so much?? 

Why you guys don't even want to talk to him or negotiate?


----------



## beijingwalker

Dalai Lama and the CIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

phancong said:


> Freaking Indian with their worthless opinion.


Opinions are like azzholes... everybodys got one.


----------



## beijingwalker

Billions of dollars have been put into building up Tibet and ensuring people there having a comfortable life. Tibetans enjoy much more beneficial treatments than Han Chinese.


----------



## S10

my2cents said:


> ev
> Dalai Lama would be impressed with all the progress of his people. China should bring him back to Tibet with offer of limited autonomy because thats what Tibetan people want.
> 
> Why do Chinese hate him so much??
> 
> Why you guys don't even want to talk to him or negotiate?


His people? Well I guess you could interpret it that way since he used to own the serfs before we liberated Tibet from the shackles of barbarianism.

The progress was made possible by removing Dalai Lama and his medieval ruling class. We gave the common people of Tibet a chance to advance in life without being properties of land owners. Why would we bring a slave lord back and return political power to him when we kicked him out in the first place? Don't pretend you know what Tibetan people want just because you have a few exiled slave lords (representing less than 1% of Tibetan population) living in your country.

To negotiate, you need bargaining chips. Dalai has none and he has nothing to offer to the people of China. He waged an insurgency campaign funded by the CIA previously, so we don't believe his "peace" bullshit.

http://www.michaelparenti.org/Tibet.html
http://www.historynet.com/cias-secret-war-in-tibet.htm

Oh why don't you return Kashmir to Pakistan? You've been illegally occupying it long enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alwaysfair

http://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/12/27/tibet-access-tensions-matt-rivers.cnn

CNN's Matt Rivers received permission from Chinese authorities to tour the restricted Tibetan autonomous region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Wrong section. This is not our social and current events. @WAJsal this should be either in the Chinese defence forum or east section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

alwaysfair said:


> http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...s-of-250-Million-Worldwide-20160323-0022.html
> 
> Indians suppression of Dalits .. India Today.
> 
> Indians are changing the demographic profile of Dalits by oppressing them with evil "Caste System" there.
> Its a serious human rights violation which international community should raise in all relevant forums.



Now its all making sense finally 
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...s-of-250-Million-Worldwide-20160323-0022.html
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...ith-vemula-caste-discrimination/1/587100.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## alwaysfair

Mods pl shift this to proper board if in wrong one.


----------



## grey boy 2

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> LOl
> Do you know who is Rohit Vermula?
> He even with fake certificates doesn't even represent 1% of low caste section..
> http://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/udner-the-guise-of-public-safety-12192016140127.html



I believe you bro, but its the UN doesn't agreed with you
*UN: Caste Systems Violate Human Rights of 250 Million Worldwide*
Published 23 March 2016




Follow us

 
Caste-based discrimination leads to extreme exclusion, dehumanization and economic impoverishment, according to a new U.N. report.
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...s-of-250-Million-Worldwide-20160323-0022.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nature is

Abhijeet Sarkar said:


> LOl
> Do you know who is Rohit Vermula?
> He even with fake certificates doesn't even represent 1% of low caste section..
> 
> *China Demolishes Thousands of Mosques*
> 
> http://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/udner-the-guise-of-public-safety-12192016140127.html



Radio Free Asia is a propaganda tool, not a credible source.

Catharin Dalpino of the Brookings Institution, who served in the Clinton State Department as a deputy assistant secretary deputy for human rights, called Radio Free Asia "a waste of money." "
"They lean very heavily on reports by and about dissidents in exile. It doesn't sound like reporting about what's going on in a country. Often, it reads like a textbook on democracy, which is fine, but even to an American it's rather propagandistic.

Google it yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paranoid Android

grey boy 2 said:


> I believe you bro, but its the UN doesn't agreed with you
> *UN: Caste Systems Violate Human Rights of 250 Million Worldwide*
> Published 23 March 2016
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow us
> 
> 
> Caste-based discrimination leads to extreme exclusion, dehumanization and economic impoverishment, according to a new U.N. report.
> http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...s-of-250-Million-Worldwide-20160323-0022.html


I know & we are getting over it.
I was referring to Rohit Vermula..


----------



## DoTell

CNN and angels from the most savage and backward country on earth concerned about human rights in China, how rich!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Average Tibetans enjoy a much higher standard of living than average Indians, don't be jealous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Those who left well off China for dirt poor India can only be regarded as religious radicals, every year hundreds of religious radicals left US, Canada and Europe to fight for ISIS in Syria, you just can't stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Bhupendra Singh_Cyan said:


> Are you really Chinese or a Pakistani false flagger?
> I've never seen a Chinese say bad in everything about India.
> Chinese are good people.
> Wbu?


Cause you always say bad things about us, ask other Chinese members whether I am Chinese or a false flagger like that infamous Sinosoldier


----------



## beijingwalker

Even India's capital city has "school" like this? just speechless..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhupendra Singh_Cyan

beijingwalker said:


> Cause you always say bad things about us, ask other Chinese members whether I am Chinese or a false flagger like that infamous Sinosoldier


You can't clap with one hand mate.
Peace out 

One thing I should tell you that I really admire china for what they are doing and it amazes me how fastly you guys have developed into a modern nation.
I hope we also develop fast like you guys .


----------



## scherz

passingthrough said:


> Typical chinese , making fun of the most deprived slum children.



where is he making fun? he was just pointing out how underdeveloped some areas in india are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

passingthrough said:


> Typical chinese , making fun of the most deprived slum children.


I m just trying to remind you that when you accuses Chinese "genocide" in Tibet and taunt about so called freedom, you forget about the very basic human freedom, that's what China has been working so hard on for all these years, giving all the people a decent life a life changing education

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Tibet is historical Zimbabwean territory.


----------



## beijingwalker

passingthrough said:


> Why not give press the freedom to independently verify the chinese claims ?


Google and find millions of independent reports on everything in and about China. Foreign news agencies and reporters are everywhere in China.

China is one of the most reported countries in the world and millions of foreign travelers visit China every year, they also share a lot of first hand experience on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Dalai lama via western media claims that today's Tibet is " Hell On Earth" , but it seems that travelers around the world are so happy to come to this" Hell".


----------



## beijingwalker

*China begins to transport water from Tibet by charter trains*
A 35 carriage train will travel 4,500 km to China’s Zhejiang Province carrying 1,890 tonnes of bottled water
Wed, Dec 28 2016.
*Beijing:* For the first time, China on Wednesday started transporting bottled water to other parts of the country by charter trains from the Himalayan rivers in Tibet, known for its rich water resources. A train full of Tibetan bottled water left Lhasa, the provincial capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, and headed for the city of Ningbo in eastern China’s Zhejiang Province.

It is the first of a regular set of cargo trains to bring bottled drinking water from Tibet to China’s inland areas, state-run_Xinhua_ news agency reported. There are also plans to run trains between Lhasa and other cities such as Beijing, Qingdao, Zhengzhou, Guangzhou, Chengdu and Lanzhou, it said. Carrying 1,890 tonnes of bottled water in 35 carriages from Tibet, the one-way train will travel 4,500 km and reach its destination in six days.

Tibet, often called Asia’s Water Tower, is rich in water resources. It produced over 400,000 tonnes of natural drinking water in 2015, but high transport costs made it difficult to reach the inland market, the report said.

The new trains will facilitate trade in areas along the railway route and help Tibet shift its resource advantages into economic ones, said Yu Heping, local official was quoted saying. Identifying its fresh water resources as a new sustainable economic pillar of growth, Tibet plans to raise its annual production capacity of drinking water to five million tonnes in the next three to five years, it said.

China has been building dams on rivers in Tibet including Brahmaputra to tap water and to produce electricity from the rivers raising concerns in the riparian countries like India, which fears reduced waters flows.
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/pR...sport-water-from-Tibet-by-charter-trains.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

* To move water from Tibet to Xinjiang, can it become reality?*
*https://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4349-Diversion-debate*


----------



## My-Analogous

beijingwalker said:


> * To move water from Tibet to Xinjiang, can it become reality?
> https://www.chinadialogue.net/article/show/single/en/4349-Diversion-debate*



Good now Pakistan and China must focus on Pakistan side glacier and once we divert the flow of that Pakistan no longer need Indian IWT bullshits


----------



## cirr

*World's highest ring road completed in Tibet*

2017-01-04 14:46 

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Feng Shuang_

*Stretching nearly 100 kilometers, the six-lane, two-way road will include seven tunnels and 27 overpasses. It will cross over the Qinghai-Tibet railway, the world's highest rail system, and will be connected with roads linking Lhasa with Nyingchi, Xigaze and Nagqu areas in the region.*






An illustration of the newly built ring road in Lhasa, capital city of Tibet autonomous region. (Photo/CCTV)

After the world's highest rail route, Qinghai-Tibet Railway, opened in 2006, the world's highest ring road has been recently completed in Lhasa, the capital of Tibet autonomous region, reported China News Service on Tuesday.

With a total length of close to 100 kilometers, the beltway has two-way six lanes. The new road will greatly ease traffic jam and expand the development capacity of the city, said Lin Sheng, the deputy mayor of Lhasa.

The ring road has a speed limit of 60 km/hour because of the high altitude – Lhasa is located at more than 3,600 meters above the sea level. After its completion, it will take less than two hours to make a round trip of the city.

The road is expected to open in June.





An illustration of the newly built ring road in Lhasa, capital city of Tibet autonomous region. (Photo/CCTV)





An illustration of the newly built ring road in Lhasa, capital city of Tibet autonomous region. (Photo/CCTV)





An illustration of the newly built ring road in Lhasa, capital city of Tibet autonomous region. (Photo/CCTV)

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/01-04/240138.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

*EXCELLENT WORK!*

The Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR) or Xizang Autonomous Region is very fortunate to have these kinds of infrastructures, many of the highest qualities in the world, in particular when putting its *very challenging geographical location and surrounding natures* into perspective.

Many of these facilities can hardly be replicated by any other Himalayan states. This kind of development will simply ensure the auspicious life of the people in that plateau.
Good luck to them! Tashi delek

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

"World's -est structure" has become a daily occurring phrase in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

TaiShang said:


> "World's -est structure" has become a daily occurring phrase in China.



China is still full of energy, vigour and ambitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> "World's -est structure" has become a daily occurring phrase in China.


Too daily that I am numb about such -est achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Tibetan singer 阿兰·达瓦卓玛 (Alan Dawa Dolma) singing " Tibetan plateau" in Chinese in Japan





阿兰·达瓦卓玛 (Alan Dawa Dolma)


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Tibet meddlers must face consequences*
By Xu Liang Source:Global Times Published: 2017/2/9

On February 2, the University of California San Diego (UCSD) announced that it has invited the 14th Dalai Lama to address the graduating students at commencement in June. The announcement, however, triggered anger from Chinese mainland students at the university.

By calling the Dalai Lama "the exiled spiritual head and leader of the Tibetan people" and "a man of peace," the UCSD has shown admiration for the Buddhist monk. What is laughable is that the person behind the infamous invitation was campus Chancellor Pradeep Khosla, an Indian American. The campus website posted a photo of Khosla who met the Dalai Lama in Dharamsala, India, last October. This shows how some Indian Americans agitate China-India and China-US relations.

Khosla is imposing his views of the Dalai Lama on the student population at the university and using such an important occasion as commencement to promote someone who has nothing to do with education.

But he is not the first and the only person to take such action. In recent years, as Indian authorities gradually offset the support for the Dalai Lama, some public organizations supporting the Buddhist monk have become more active. In 2008, many Indians and Westerners in Nepal held demonstrations in Kathmandu against the Beijing Olympic torch relay.

Some Indians in European countries have also tried to lobby local officials for more opportunities for the Dalai Lama to speak to an international audience. With a clear knowledge of the Chinese government's stance toward the issue, these Indians overseas are deliberately opposing China.

Despite the geographic intimacy between China and India, some overseas Indians fail to have a well-informed view of the history of Tibet and ignore the mainstream public opinion. They not only tarnish the image of the countries where they stay, but also offend the Chinese people who are firm to safeguard the unity of their country.

These overseas Indians do not have a clear sense of how international politics function. They cannot feel the hurt that a divided country brings to its people.

Since modern times, the Indians have enjoyed unity bestowed by the British. They ramified Pakistan, annexed Sikkim, and exploited geopolitical interests from ethnic divisions in Sri Lanka and Nepal. If the Indians indulge in the obsession of intruding on the territorial integrity of China, China will not sit still.

India is a big country in terms of public diplomacy, but if some overseas Indians make it their business to interfere in the internal affairs of other countries and treading on their sovereignty, they will bear the political consequences.

The invitation was announced right after Rex Tillerson was sworn in as the US secretary of state. It may serve to bring public attention to the Buddhist monk in exile. If Donald Trump's administration wants to alter the consensus reached between China and the US after the end of WWII over Tibet, they will thoroughly embarrass themselves.


_The author is Executive Director of the Indian Studies Center from Beijing International Studies University. __opinion@globaltimes.com.cn__ Follow us on Twitter at @GTopinion_
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1032231.shtml


----------



## ahojunk

Wow! Although this post is an opinion piece, the language is quite strong.






Don't mess with an angry Panda.
It will do you no good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tibet set to receive 25 million tourists this year*
By Palden Nyima and Daqiong in Lhasa | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-02-22





Potala Palace in Lhasa, Tibet. [Photo/Xinhua]

More than 25 million tourists are expected in the Tibet region this year, its tourism authority announced on Wednesday.

*The visitors are expected to generate more than 37 billion yuan ($5.38 billion) in revenue, according to the Tibet tourism development commission.*

It is estimated that Tibet's *tourism industry will lift 30,000 people out of poverty this year.*

Last year, the region received more than 23 million domestic and overseas tourists, up 14.8 percent year-on-year. Total tourism revenue hit more than 33 billion yuan, an increase of 17.3 percent year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MarcsPakistan

25 million

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

MarcsPakistan said:


> 25 million


TWENTY FIVE MILLION VISITORS, a number that many tourism-hungry destinations will be jealously dreaming of.

How many notable tourism-eyeing destinations, even nation-wide, are desperately working on attracting tourists just to achieve the 10 million benchmark? Lucky Tibetan Plateau having the first class infrastructure, excellent transportations and being bestowed with the Himalayan beauties to make such outstanding figure possible.

Have been there, a magnificent highland, the Roof of the World, tough to adjust for lowlander lungs like mine  hopefully I can return there one more time within this earth time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> TWENTY FIVE MILLION VISITORS, a number that many tourism-hungry destinations will be jealously dreaming of.
> 
> How many notable tourism-eyeing destinations, even nation-wide, are desperately working on attracting tourists just to achieve the 10 million benchmark? Lucky Tibetan Plateau having the first class infrastructure, excellent transportations and being bestowed with the Himalayan beauties to make such outstanding figure possible.
> 
> Have been there, a magnificent highland, the Roof of the World, tough to adjust for lowlander lungs like mine  hopefully I can return there one more time within this earth time.



Indeed, even many nations would dream of such numbers. The rise in figures is a direct outcome of China's efforts to develop western regions.

Xinjiang region , on the other hand, is being transformed into a trade hub. 

Nothing is accidental or haphazard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

samsara said:


> TWENTY FIVE MILLION VISITORS, a number that many tourism-hungry destinations will be jealously dreaming of.
> 
> How many notable tourism-eyeing destinations, even nation-wide, are desperately working on attracting tourists just to achieve the 10 million benchmark? Lucky Tibetan Plateau having the first class infrastructure, excellent transportations and being bestowed with the Himalayan beauties to make such outstanding figure possible.
> 
> Have been there, a magnificent highland, the Roof of the World, tough to adjust for lowlander lungs like mine  hopefully I can return there one more time within this earth time.



Rich guy you are! Tibet route is one of the most expensive tour destinations in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Chengdu-Lhasa railway is underway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

wait until next railway is finished, it will open more beautiful tourist sites, Tibet's cities will catch up it modernization as the China coastal cities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarcsPakistan

samsara said:


> TWENTY FIVE MILLION VISITORS, a number that many tourism-hungry destinations will be jealously dreaming of.
> 
> How many notable tourism-eyeing destinations, even nation-wide, are desperately working on attracting tourists just to achieve the 10 million benchmark? Lucky Tibetan Plateau having the first class infrastructure, excellent transportations and being bestowed with the Himalayan beauties to make such outstanding figure possible.
> 
> Have been there, a magnificent highland, the Roof of the World, tough to adjust for lowlander lungs like mine  hopefully I can return there one more time within this earth time.



You said You've been there, any sort of Pics so that I can enjoy the beauty many miles away from Tibet



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> wait until next railway is finished, it will open more beautiful tourist sites, Tibet's cities will catch up it modernization as the China coastal cities


Best of Luck


----------



## samsara

MarcsPakistan said:


> You said You've been there, any sort of Pics so that I can enjoy the beauty many miles away from Tibet


Some other time perhaps, need to locate first the file storage (I don't use any online album)  however, as Tibet or Xizang is so popular as a tourist destination, there are tons of free pics on that plateau in the English-speaking internet resources, aside from the Chinese-language resources themselves like image.baidu.com and so on.

Keywords: 西藏 Xizang or Tibet ; 图片 image / picture / photograph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarcsPakistan

samsara said:


> Some other time perhaps, need to locate first the file storage (I don't use any online album)  however, as Tibet or Xizang is so popular as a tourist destination, there are tons of free pics on that plateau in the English-speaking internet resources, aside from the Chinese-language resources themselves like image.baidu.com and so on.
> 
> Keywords: 西藏 Xizang or Tibet ; 图片 image / picture / photograph


Thanks


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Rich guy you are! Tibet route is one of the most expensive tour destinations in China.


Yes, it's way more expensive than traveling to South Korea and Thailand.

But you can also do a shoestring journey by staying at local youth hostels.
However, transport there is usually pricey, especially hiring 4WD to Ali Prefecture and Mount Everest Basecamp.

Public transport is not recommended, because you cannot stop and take photos anytime you want!













MarcsPakistan said:


> You said You've been there, any sort of Pics so that I can enjoy the beauty many miles away from Tibet
> 
> 
> Best of Luck


I‘ve been to 2 sacred lakes and Everest Base Camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

MarcsPakistan said:


> Thanks


Watch this journey video into Tibet with EngSub, more revealing than still pics 
*Extraordinary Journey INTO Tibet 非凡之旅《进藏》*





And this journey series into Tibet (11 segments starting from Chengdu, Sichuan), made & uploaded by HL Wang (No EngSub)





Finally, this 7-segment of the Trip to Ngari / Ali Prefecture 阿里地区 in Tibet (2011) - NO EngSub
The both sacred natural objects: Mt Gang Rinpoche / Mount Kailash 冈仁波齐 and Mapam Yumtso / Lake Manasarovar 玛旁雍错 are located in the Ali Prefecture, the westernmost part of Tibet. Ali Prefecture has higher altitude than the central region such as the capital city, Lhasa or the eastern region, thus more challenging to visit at 4,000 meter plus plus above sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

samsara said:


> Watch this journey video into Tibet with EngSub, more revealing than still pics
> *Extraordinary Journey INTO Tibet 非凡之旅《进藏》*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this journey series into Tibet (11 segments starting from Chengdu, Sichuan), made & uploaded by HL Wang (No EngSub)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 11-segment of the Trip to Ngari / Ali Prefecture 阿里地区 in Tibet (2011) - NO EngSub


My dream is to travel to Ali Prefecutre, too beautiful to be real on the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

AndrewJin said:


> My dream is to travel to Ali Prefecutre, too beautiful to be real on the earth.


You should go when age and good health are still on your side... at 4,000 meter plus plus it's tough for lowlanders. I forgo my dream to visit there when I watched trip documentation on TV how harsh it is to reach Mt. Kailash and Lake Manasarovar and Ali in general. High altitude, thin oxygen... short visit, no [adequate] acclimatisation  ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarcsPakistan

samsara said:


> Watch this journey video into Tibet with EngSub, more revealing than still pics
> *Extraordinary Journey INTO Tibet 非凡之旅《进藏》*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this journey series into Tibet (11 segments starting from Chengdu, Sichuan), made & uploaded by HL Wang (No EngSub)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, this 7-segment of the Trip to Ngari / Ali Prefecture 阿里地区 in Tibet (2011) - NO EngSub
> The both sacred natural objects: Mt Gang Rinpoche / Mount Kailash 冈仁波齐 and Mapam Yumtso / Lake Manasarovar 玛旁雍错 are located in the Ali Prefecture, the westernmost part of Tibet. Ali Prefecture has higher altitude than the central region such as the capital city, Lhasa or the eastern region, thus more challenging to visit at 4,000 meter plus plus above sea level.


Let's bookmark this 
I'll read later bcz tomorrow is my exam



AndrewJin said:


> Yes, it's way more expensive than traveling to South Korea and Thailand.
> But you can also do a shoestring journey by accommodating at local youth hostels.
> However, transport there is usually pricey, especially hiring 4WD to Ali Prefecture and Mount Everest Basecamp.
> Public transport is not recommended, because you cannot stop and take photos anytime you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I‘ve been to 2 scared lakes and Everest Base Camp.


Wanna be there 
When other my friends want to visit Uae and Europe there come Me who want to visit China
I want to see their culture , their way of living and of course TIBET


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

*Tibet: China's future stargate*

With abundance electricity, high altitude and thin air, China can deliver satellite or warhead into space via the rail gun system, Tibet certainly be a good at ASAT platform since we gain already 5k altitude from sea level. Because of the excessive G acceleration, otherwise we can encapsulate humans and send them to space "economically" 

it's just an idea I don't know if it's feasible but I think it's the most economic way to get into space...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shadows888

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> With abundance electricity, high altitude and thin air, China can deliver satellite or warhead into space via the rail gun system, Tibet certainly be a good at ASAT platform since we gain already 5k altitude from sea level. Because of the excessive G acceleration, otherwise we can encapsulate humans and send them to space "economically"
> 
> it's just an idea I don't know if it's feasible but I think it's the most economic way to get into space...



Never thought of it this way... I see we can probably do shooting autonomous robots into space for repair and supply runs etc. but the G-force would be too strong for humans to handle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

And now replace these guys with Chinese 








Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> With abundance electricity, high altitude and thin air, China can deliver satellite or warhead into space via the rail gun system, Tibet certainly be a good at ASAT platform since we gain already 5k altitude from sea level. Because of the excessive G acceleration, otherwise we can encapsulate humans and send them to space "economically"
> 
> it's just an idea I don't know if it's feasible but I think it's the most economic way to get into space...



Or you can build a mass driver or Coil gun instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Godman said:


> And now replace these guys with Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can build a mass driver or Coil gun instead.



As I said before, US make science fiction movie, China will realize American dream, we might not good at war but to build mega project thing such as space radio-telescope, we're up for the task. With the Megawatt dam at Brahmaputra, there will sufficient energy to catapult anything into space or use rail gun technology to blast it off, now the question if China has intention or not. I do believe that it will be a cheap alternative way than rocket if the payload is not too big.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

Godman said:


> And now replace these guys with Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can build a mass driver or Coil gun instead.



I like stargate as a show. However, it seriously suffered a case of the world marches on. I mean in 2000s, if you say "spreading democracy" to someone, it actually has positive notions associated with it. These days, on the other hand...I imagine the Jaffa is not going to very happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

tranquilium said:


> I like stargate as a show. However, it seriously suffered a case of the world marches on. I mean in 2000s, if you say "spreading democracy" to someone, it actually has positive notions associated with it. These days, on the other hand...I imagine the Jaffa is not going to very happy.



The "failure of democracy" is already becoming a passing fad. The UK did Brexit, and it hasn't falling over. The US elected Trump, and the US is looking like it won't abandon it's allies like Trump was talking during the campaign. Even if the EU fails, that doesn't mean the end of European democratic states. They were still democracies before the creation of the EU.


----------



## Godman

Suika said:


> The "failure of democracy" is already becoming a passing fad. The UK did Brexit, and it hasn't falling over. The US elected Trump, and the US is looking like it won't abandon it's allies like Trump was talking during the campaign. Even if the EU fails, that doesn't mean the end of European democratic states. They were still democracies before the creation of the EU.



He didn't mean democracy was bad but the some recent events of US bringing democracy like Syria and Libya where the US was more interested in getting rid Assad and Gaddafi than actually bringing democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China Focus: Tibet marks Serfs' Emancipation Day*
(Xinhua) 20:30, March 28, 2017





Officials and thousands of members of the public gathered in Lhasa, capital of southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, on Tuesday to celebrate Serfs' Emancipation Day.

"I can proudly say that Tibet is full of vigor like never before. A hundred flowers are in bloom," said Qizhala, chair of Tibet regional government, in a speech to mark the Serfs' Emancipation Day.

March 28 was designated as the day to mark the freeing of 1 million people, or 90 percent of the region's population at that time, from the feudal serf system in 1959.

Qizhala recounted economic, social and religious progress in the past year, during which *growth in GDP, fixed-asset investment and per capita disposable income in Tibet ranked first among provincial-level regions nationwide*.

"Ethnic solidarity has grown deeper into the hearts of the people. Work has been done to ensure harmony in religious affairs, ceremonies and in monasteries," he said.

On Tuesday, over 3,000 officials, students, retirees and other members of the public gathered at Potala Palace Square in Lhasa for a flag-raising ceremony.

"I learned to sing the national anthem in school. The year after the emancipation, an elementary school was built in my town. I went there, although I was already 13," said Dondrup Gyalpo, who arrived early at the palace for the occasion.

"Young people never have to experience the cruel old times, but it is hard for old folks like me to forget," he said.

When news of emancipation reached Dondrup's hometown in Maizhokunggar County of Lhasa, his family dared not tell the landlords. "We were afraid they may retaliate against us, but we were truly happy to celebrate the end of starvation and insecurity of living under others' roofs," he said.

In Nyingchi to the southeast of Lhasa, the Serfs' Emancipation Day celebrations coincided with a local peach blossom festival. Doje, a 73-year-old retiree, could not resist the urge to dance along with the performers at the opening ceremony of the festival.

"I learned to dance when I started working at the age of 18. I'm in a dance club now, regularly performing for people in the villages," Doje said.

"I watch the young people and think about my childhood, my only memory of which was starvation and endless toiling for the landlords," he said.

"I remember complaining to my mother that I was so hungry that there was no fat on my belly. My mother said, 'Son there is nothing I can do,'" Doje said.

Padain, also a retiree, spent his childhood in a monastery after being sent there by his family. "My parents could not afford to feed me. All my five brothers and sisters went begging," said Padain.

"Monastery life was also harsh. You only could have what people brought you. My robe was crawling with lice," he said.

Padain spent his retirement reading books and playing chess. "I'd like to write down the story of my life, and there is so much to write about," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

It is good slave owners are no longer in China but hiding in places where slavery is moral.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

I bet Dalai isn't telling that part of the story to his audiences. I bet he also didn't mention old Tibetan monks has a tradition of making instruments from human bones and skins. Oh, btw, you are going to love this one, the bone horns used by old Tibetan monks specifically calls for the femur (leg bone) of young girls "accidentally died". There is also numerous very juicy and gory details of old Tibetan Lamas.

Though, now I think about it, the Brahmins are probably used to this stuff considering some of the practices there. The Americans, however, has a much weaker stomach for this sort of the thing.

Is there any wonder when PLA came knocking on their door in 1950s, the common Tibetans gleefully turned on their old masters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

AndrewJin said:


> It is good slave owners are no longer in China but hiding in places where slavery is moral.




Even that master of slave owner has no place to hide, Ulfa sends warning to Dalai Lama, tells Tibetan leader to not criticize China from Assam's soil...yes you guys hear me out, not India soil but Assam's soil. I just love to see how India got owned and been humiliated for playing Dalai lama card.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ulfa...-not-criticise-china-from-assams-soil.486138/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> It is good slave owners are no longer in China but hiding in places where slavery is moral.



To appreciate the progress in China's Tibet province, we would simply compare human development conditions in Tibet with the places those former slave owners fled to. And that would be enough.


----------



## Tresbon

The State Council of China unveiled the National New Type Urbanization Plan (NUP) in 2014 to increase the percentage of urban residents in the total population of China from 52.6 percent in 2012 to 60 percent by 2020. The ratio of citizens with urban _hukou_ (resident permit) will increase 35.3 percent to approximately 45 percent. After many decades of deliberations and halt in reforms to the strict urban hukou system, the Chinese government has finally loosened procedures for rural migrants to transfer their household registrations to urban areas.

This policy has a unique impact on Tibet, where urbanization has become a major burden. Ethnically Chinese migrants coming from China’s densely populated coastal provinces have started moving to Tibet and the reformed hukou system has made it easier to transfer their household registration in Tibet.

By “urbancide,” I refer to the extinguishing of Tibetan culture and identity through an influx of millions of Chinese migrants in Tibet. At the same time, Tibetans in rural regions are made landless through expropriation of their land. As suggested by Emily T. Yeh in her book, _Taming Tibet, _this is part of China’s state territorialization of Tibet.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
The policy is already taking effect, as seen in the growth of Tibetan cities. As of 2016, Lhasa, Shigatse, Lhoka, Nyingtri, Tsoshar, Siling, and Chamdo were recognized as prefecture-level cities in Tibet. According to recent reports from China, two more will soon join that list: Nagchu and Ngari are to be upgraded from county-level cities to prefecture-level cities.

*Hukou Reform in Tibet: An Influx of Migrants*

Apart from government officials and military personnel who are transferred to Tibet, there has been a huge influx of ethnically Chinese migrants due to highly subsidized aid and investment in infrastructural development in Tibet. Chinese migrants, many of whom are facing a lack of employment opportunities in their home regions, are attracted to jobs and opportunities to start a business in Tibet. The population transfer from China to Tibet is following the same policy implemented in China-occupied Mongolia (today’s Inner Mongolia) during the Qing Dynasty, where Mongolians were already a minority in the end of the 19th century. The agrarian focus of such policies meant that Chinese migrants settled in the countryside and they became dominant in rural as well as urban populations. The policy has continued through modern times: the number of cities in Inner Mongolia has increased from 193 in 1979 to 668 in 1997.

The Western Region Development (WRD) Office of the State Council has suggested that no government authorities should collect urban population surcharge fees or similar fees from people moving their hukous to the Western Region. This suggestion has further incentivized Chinese migrants to settle in Tibetan cities. In the coming decades, Tibet could witness a population growth of millions of Chinese migrants in various cities.

*Rural Tibetans’ (Forced) Migration to Cities and Towns*

Urbanization in Tibet has also encouraged many Tibetans living in rural areas to take up non-agricultural professions in Tibetan cities. Their ancestral lands are sold to land developers to build industries to attract migrants entering Tibet. As _Straits Times _reported recently, “Out of China’s 31 provinces, regions, and municipalities, only the Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR) still maintains a distinction between rural and urban residents.” Because of the rural/urban classification scheme, Chinese migrants coming from outside Tibet are particularly encouraged to resettle in Tibetan cities, where they will have access to social welfare schemes.

In addition to natural migration patterns, a greater number of Tibetans from rural areas are being moved to towns through the government’s forced resettlement policy. Pastoral Tibetans who live scattered with their herds in mountains and valleys are moved into compact and fenced towns. This allows the government to control the movement of these rural residents in the name of social stability. As Sophie Richardson, China director at the Human Rights Watch, pointed out, “Tibetans have no say in the design of [relocation] policies that are radically altering their way of life, and – in an already highly repressive context – no ways to challenge them.” Rights violations during this process range from lack of consultation to failure to provide adequate compensation, both of which are required under international law for evictions to be legitimate. After the move, the sudden shift from nomadic life to cities has increased unemployment in Tibet.

A field study conducted by Tibetan researcher Gongbo Tashi (aka Gonpo Tashi) and Marc Foggin in 2009 shows the empirical impact of ecological resettlement in Lhoko prefecture. The researchers interviewed more than 300 individuals in this survey. They found that forced resettlement deprived the residents of Dekyi village of their livestock, which was the main source of their livelihood. The new town where the villagers were resettled provided insufficient space to rear livestock. New farm training is supposed to be given to the resettled Tibetans to help them begin their new lives but most of the families complain about not receiving any of the training promised by the government before resettlement. As a result, the size of their livestock decreased dramatically, thereby making previously self-sufficient rural Tibetans heavily dependent on government subsidies. The table below indicates the shrinking size of livestock populations in Dekyi village after the resettlement.







Another experience of residents in two resettlements in Qinghai province from 2005-2009 could be taken as a case study. Residents were interviewed by a Chinese researcher, Xu Jun, with a group of other researchers. The group spent one month in each year in Yushul and Na-Gormo prefecture in Amdo. In his study of these prefectures, where resettlement took place, Xu concluded that resettled nomads faced an intense sense of displacement: “We saw firsthand their struggle to make a new life as they resettle in a new place, puzzling over their future. Some are disappointed. Some are shameful, as they talked about their lives and having to rely on their relatives who remained in grassland. Some have to return to grassland to do some odd job to earn a living for their children.” This five-year investigation showed that most of those resettled in or near cities during the period of the San Jiang Yun protection and rebuilding program have not been able to make a living without access to grassland resources. On the other hand, no clear data exists to prove that such immigration had been helpful to the grassland ecosystem, which is the stated motive behind the relocations.

*Urbanization and Social Stability *

In cities, unlike in remote areas of Tibet, people’s movements and contacts can be monitored through a grid system. China carried out its first urban grid management experiment in Dongcheng district in Beijing in October 2004. Down the road, if China remains devoid of real democratic checks and balances, there is little doubt that the continued development of grid management will only lead to a model for a modern police state in Tibet. This in part lends confidence to President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang’s urbanization plan.

Human Rights Watch released a comprehensive report in 2013 on how the urban grid management system in Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, has proven to be efficient in monitoring the movement of residents. In this new grassroots-level of urban administration, each “neighborhood” or “community” in towns will be divided into three or more grid units. At least eight pilot units were set up in Lhasa in April 2012, and in September they were declared to have “achieved notable results.” In October of the same year, the regional party secretary stated that because “the Lhasa practice has fully proved the effectiveness of implementing grid management to strengthen and innovate social management [i.e., controlling mass protests],” the system should be made universal in “the towns, rural areas, and temples” of the TAR.

*Land Expropriation*

Nearby towns and remote villages in Tibet are now connected to extended cities. Land originally used for cultivation is increasingly seeing construction of vast infrastructure projects as well as residential and commercial buildings. According to the World Bank, rural land requisition and conversion for industrial use in China has been particularly inefficient because the decisions have been largely driven by administrative decisions rather than market demand.

China’s urbanization has consumed significant land resources as urban boundaries are continuously expanding outward and the territorial jurisdictions of cities are increasing, primarily through the expropriation of surrounding rural land and its integration into urban areas. As indicated in the graph below, the demand for urban requisition of land has soared over the past few years in China due to the urbanization project.





Between 2001 and 2011, the amount of land in China classified as urban construction land had increased by 17,600 square kilometers (sq km), reaching a total area of 41,805 sq km in 2011, an increase of 58 percent over a decade. About 90 percent of demand for urban land was met through the expropriation of rural land, while only 10 percent was supplied from the existing stock of undeveloped urban construction land. Following this trend, as Tibetan cities grow, a sizable amount of rural land in Tibet will be expropriated by the Chinese government.

The government and, to an extent, the academic community in China, have largely overlooked the implication of rapid urbanization for millions of farmers or villagers who have been made landless (legally or illegally) over the years. According to an official statistic, three million people become landless farmers every year in China. The total number is expected to double in 2020 because of the current pace of urbanization.

The growth of cities has another consequence. In her book _Taming Tibet, _Emily T. Yeh stated that according to China’s Law of Regional National Autonomy (LRNA), when regions, prefectures, and counties are upgraded to cities, the autonomous status of these areas will be lost. Uradyn Bulag, an anthropologist who researches Inner Mongolia, advanced the argument that the benefits of an administrative promotion from county to city, particularly for local leaders, “checkmates ethnic sensitivity” about the loss of ethnic autonomous status.

*Conclusion *

China’s urbanization in Tibet (and across the country) is aimed as a solution to China’s slowing economy. The policy is intended to bring millions of Chinese migrant workers to settle and do business in Tibet. As part of this process, Tibet’s cities have gone through demographic shifts, resulting in the strong influence of Chinese culture. The projected rate of 30 percent urbanization in Tibet in the coming few decades would mean that all cities in Tibet will be dominated by ethnic Chinese. As a result, Tibetans lose the language rights associated with autonomous status. Meanwhile, mobility and communication for urban residents is monitored strictly whenever the government deems it necessary.

To feed the growth of cities, land, which is the only asset that many rural Tibetans inherit from their ancestors, is bought by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and foreign companies. Tibetans from rural areas who lose their land must look for unskilled, usually temporary work. If the current rate of urban land requisition by the Chinese government continues, the ownership of land in many areas in Tibet will be transferred to Chinese migrants, businesses, and the state.

In response to these changes, Tibetan resistance will grow stronger. Urbanization in Tibet, with the resulting damage to traditional ways of life, cannot win the hearts of Tibetans as explicitly called for by Xi Jinping at the last Work Forum held in Tibet. It has only created more resentment among Tibetans.

*Dr. Rinzin Dorjee is a Research Fellow at the Tibet Policy Institute, a think tank affiliated with the Central Tibetan Administration in Dharamshala, India.*

_http://thediplomat.com/2017/03/chinas-urbancide-in-tibet/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Folks, wonder if you have watched following documentaries about Tibet with English narration by CGTN?

If not yet, then watch them thoroughly, good eyes opener. Not many foreigners realize the factual life there back then. The mainstream media simply never mention it.

Documentary commemorates end of Tibetan serfdom-Part1





Documentary commemorates end of Tibetan serfdom-Part2





If one has ever visited the Potala Palace in Lhasa, he can witness the remnants of the said torture chamber and kits there. Been there.

I still have some more collections on Tibet from various sources, will pass on the other days  one of the subject of my interests 

just chewing them one by one, slowly, to really grasp the information contained there. No rush please.

Tashi delek!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Why bother open such thread? I am wondering what is the intention of OP? Smearing modernisation of Tibet is just like telling African that Africa shall always be a big national park safari and let them as primitive as possible. Modernization is destroying Africa.

What do you expect from trash from thediplomat about China?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Beast said:


> Why bother open such thread? I am wondering what is the intention of OP? Smearing modernisation of Tibet is just like telling African that Africa shall always be a big national park safari and let them as primitive as possible. Modernization is destroying Africa.
> 
> What do you expect from trash from thediplomat about China?


In america its illegal for black people to move into all white neighborhood without a lot of white resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> In america its illegal for black people to move into all white neighborhood without a lot if white resistance.


China shall make some documentary about how the evil white colonies and slaves the black. How the White American used to lynch the black like animals in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Tresbon said:


> The State Council of China unveiled the National New Type Urbanization Plan (NUP) in 2014 to increase the percentage of urban residents in the total population of China from 52.6 percent in 2012 to 60 percent by 2020. The ratio of citizens with urban _hukou_ (resident permit) will increase 35.3 percent to approximately 45 percent. After many decades of deliberations and halt in reforms to the strict urban hukou system, the Chinese government has finally loosened procedures for rural migrants to transfer their household registrations to urban areas.
> 
> This policy has a unique impact on Tibet, where urbanization has become a major burden. Ethnically Chinese migrants coming from China’s densely populated coastal provinces have started moving to Tibet and the reformed hukou system has made it easier to transfer their household registration in Tibet.
> 
> By “urbancide,” I refer to the extinguishing of Tibetan culture and identity through an influx of millions of Chinese migrants in Tibet. At the same time, Tibetans in rural regions are made landless through expropriation of their land. As suggested by Emily T. Yeh in her book, _Taming Tibet, _this is part of China’s state territorialization of Tibet.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> The policy is already taking effect, as seen in the growth of Tibetan cities. As of 2016, Lhasa, Shigatse, Lhoka, Nyingtri, Tsoshar, Siling, and Chamdo were recognized as prefecture-level cities in Tibet. According to recent reports from China, two more will soon join that list: Nagchu and Ngari are to be upgraded from county-level cities to prefecture-level cities.
> 
> *Hukou Reform in Tibet: An Influx of Migrants*
> 
> Apart from government officials and military personnel who are transferred to Tibet, there has been a huge influx of ethnically Chinese migrants due to highly subsidized aid and investment in infrastructural development in Tibet. Chinese migrants, many of whom are facing a lack of employment opportunities in their home regions, are attracted to jobs and opportunities to start a business in Tibet. The population transfer from China to Tibet is following the same policy implemented in China-occupied Mongolia (today’s Inner Mongolia) during the Qing Dynasty, where Mongolians were already a minority in the end of the 19th century. The agrarian focus of such policies meant that Chinese migrants settled in the countryside and they became dominant in rural as well as urban populations. The policy has continued through modern times: the number of cities in Inner Mongolia has increased from 193 in 1979 to 668 in 1997.
> 
> The Western Region Development (WRD) Office of the State Council has suggested that no government authorities should collect urban population surcharge fees or similar fees from people moving their hukous to the Western Region. This suggestion has further incentivized Chinese migrants to settle in Tibetan cities. In the coming decades, Tibet could witness a population growth of millions of Chinese migrants in various cities.
> 
> *Rural Tibetans’ (Forced) Migration to Cities and Towns*
> 
> Urbanization in Tibet has also encouraged many Tibetans living in rural areas to take up non-agricultural professions in Tibetan cities. Their ancestral lands are sold to land developers to build industries to attract migrants entering Tibet. As _Straits Times _reported recently, “Out of China’s 31 provinces, regions, and municipalities, only the Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR) still maintains a distinction between rural and urban residents.” Because of the rural/urban classification scheme, Chinese migrants coming from outside Tibet are particularly encouraged to resettle in Tibetan cities, where they will have access to social welfare schemes.
> 
> In addition to natural migration patterns, a greater number of Tibetans from rural areas are being moved to towns through the government’s forced resettlement policy. Pastoral Tibetans who live scattered with their herds in mountains and valleys are moved into compact and fenced towns. This allows the government to control the movement of these rural residents in the name of social stability. As Sophie Richardson, China director at the Human Rights Watch, pointed out, “Tibetans have no say in the design of [relocation] policies that are radically altering their way of life, and – in an already highly repressive context – no ways to challenge them.” Rights violations during this process range from lack of consultation to failure to provide adequate compensation, both of which are required under international law for evictions to be legitimate. After the move, the sudden shift from nomadic life to cities has increased unemployment in Tibet.
> 
> A field study conducted by Tibetan researcher Gongbo Tashi (aka Gonpo Tashi) and Marc Foggin in 2009 shows the empirical impact of ecological resettlement in Lhoko prefecture. The researchers interviewed more than 300 individuals in this survey. They found that forced resettlement deprived the residents of Dekyi village of their livestock, which was the main source of their livelihood. The new town where the villagers were resettled provided insufficient space to rear livestock. New farm training is supposed to be given to the resettled Tibetans to help them begin their new lives but most of the families complain about not receiving any of the training promised by the government before resettlement. As a result, the size of their livestock decreased dramatically, thereby making previously self-sufficient rural Tibetans heavily dependent on government subsidies. The table below indicates the shrinking size of livestock populations in Dekyi village after the resettlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another experience of residents in two resettlements in Qinghai province from 2005-2009 could be taken as a case study. Residents were interviewed by a Chinese researcher, Xu Jun, with a group of other researchers. The group spent one month in each year in Yushul and Na-Gormo prefecture in Amdo. In his study of these prefectures, where resettlement took place, Xu concluded that resettled nomads faced an intense sense of displacement: “We saw firsthand their struggle to make a new life as they resettle in a new place, puzzling over their future. Some are disappointed. Some are shameful, as they talked about their lives and having to rely on their relatives who remained in grassland. Some have to return to grassland to do some odd job to earn a living for their children.” This five-year investigation showed that most of those resettled in or near cities during the period of the San Jiang Yun protection and rebuilding program have not been able to make a living without access to grassland resources. On the other hand, no clear data exists to prove that such immigration had been helpful to the grassland ecosystem, which is the stated motive behind the relocations.
> 
> *Urbanization and Social Stability *
> 
> In cities, unlike in remote areas of Tibet, people’s movements and contacts can be monitored through a grid system. China carried out its first urban grid management experiment in Dongcheng district in Beijing in October 2004. Down the road, if China remains devoid of real democratic checks and balances, there is little doubt that the continued development of grid management will only lead to a model for a modern police state in Tibet. This in part lends confidence to President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang’s urbanization plan.
> 
> Human Rights Watch released a comprehensive report in 2013 on how the urban grid management system in Lhasa, the capital of Tibet, has proven to be efficient in monitoring the movement of residents. In this new grassroots-level of urban administration, each “neighborhood” or “community” in towns will be divided into three or more grid units. At least eight pilot units were set up in Lhasa in April 2012, and in September they were declared to have “achieved notable results.” In October of the same year, the regional party secretary stated that because “the Lhasa practice has fully proved the effectiveness of implementing grid management to strengthen and innovate social management [i.e., controlling mass protests],” the system should be made universal in “the towns, rural areas, and temples” of the TAR.
> 
> *Land Expropriation*
> 
> Nearby towns and remote villages in Tibet are now connected to extended cities. Land originally used for cultivation is increasingly seeing construction of vast infrastructure projects as well as residential and commercial buildings. According to the World Bank, rural land requisition and conversion for industrial use in China has been particularly inefficient because the decisions have been largely driven by administrative decisions rather than market demand.
> 
> China’s urbanization has consumed significant land resources as urban boundaries are continuously expanding outward and the territorial jurisdictions of cities are increasing, primarily through the expropriation of surrounding rural land and its integration into urban areas. As indicated in the graph below, the demand for urban requisition of land has soared over the past few years in China due to the urbanization project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between 2001 and 2011, the amount of land in China classified as urban construction land had increased by 17,600 square kilometers (sq km), reaching a total area of 41,805 sq km in 2011, an increase of 58 percent over a decade. About 90 percent of demand for urban land was met through the expropriation of rural land, while only 10 percent was supplied from the existing stock of undeveloped urban construction land. Following this trend, as Tibetan cities grow, a sizable amount of rural land in Tibet will be expropriated by the Chinese government.
> 
> The government and, to an extent, the academic community in China, have largely overlooked the implication of rapid urbanization for millions of farmers or villagers who have been made landless (legally or illegally) over the years. According to an official statistic, three million people become landless farmers every year in China. The total number is expected to double in 2020 because of the current pace of urbanization.
> 
> The growth of cities has another consequence. In her book _Taming Tibet, _Emily T. Yeh stated that according to China’s Law of Regional National Autonomy (LRNA), when regions, prefectures, and counties are upgraded to cities, the autonomous status of these areas will be lost. Uradyn Bulag, an anthropologist who researches Inner Mongolia, advanced the argument that the benefits of an administrative promotion from county to city, particularly for local leaders, “checkmates ethnic sensitivity” about the loss of ethnic autonomous status.
> 
> *Conclusion *
> 
> China’s urbanization in Tibet (and across the country) is aimed as a solution to China’s slowing economy. The policy is intended to bring millions of Chinese migrant workers to settle and do business in Tibet. As part of this process, Tibet’s cities have gone through demographic shifts, resulting in the strong influence of Chinese culture. The projected rate of 30 percent urbanization in Tibet in the coming few decades would mean that all cities in Tibet will be dominated by ethnic Chinese. As a result, Tibetans lose the language rights associated with autonomous status. Meanwhile, mobility and communication for urban residents is monitored strictly whenever the government deems it necessary.
> 
> To feed the growth of cities, land, which is the only asset that many rural Tibetans inherit from their ancestors, is bought by state-owned enterprises (SOEs) and foreign companies. Tibetans from rural areas who lose their land must look for unskilled, usually temporary work. If the current rate of urban land requisition by the Chinese government continues, the ownership of land in many areas in Tibet will be transferred to Chinese migrants, businesses, and the state.
> 
> In response to these changes, Tibetan resistance will grow stronger. Urbanization in Tibet, with the resulting damage to traditional ways of life, cannot win the hearts of Tibetans as explicitly called for by Xi Jinping at the last Work Forum held in Tibet. It has only created more resentment among Tibetans.
> 
> *Dr. Rinzin Dorjee is a Research Fellow at the Tibet Policy Institute, a think tank affiliated with the Central Tibetan Administration in Dharamshala, India.*
> 
> _http://thediplomat.com/2017/03/chinas-urbancide-in-tibet/_



'Chinese' from 'China' with a photo of a buddha as ur avatar, quoting a article on Tibet written by an Indian/Tibetan-in-exile writer who is coincidentally-affiliated with the Tibetan-in-exile authority in Dharamshala, India- the home of the Dalai Lama?

Interesting how the majority of your postings and threads are on India vs China types.

hahaha thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*TIBET - The Truth - by Monarex Hollywood (English spoken)*








eldarlmari said:


> 'Chinese' from 'China' with a photo of a buddha as ur avatar, quoting a article on Tibet written by an Indian/Tibetan-in-exile writer who is coincidentally-affiliated with the Tibetan-in-exile authority in Dharamshala, India- the home of the Dalai Lama?
> 
> Interesting how the majority of your postings and threads are on India vs China types.
> 
> hahaha thanks.


TOO BAD the OP, @Tresbon, needs to disguise his true self under the veil of Chinese flags  ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeitwithyou

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-demolitions-Tibetan-Buddhist-study-site.html

*Tibetan monks and nuns are evicted from their homes and told 'to integrate into modern life' as China bulldozes renowned Buddhism centre in religious crackdown*

*Authorities in China have been demolishing homes at Larung Gar to cut down the area's population*
*Larung Gar is ont of the world's largest Tibetan Buddhist Centres in the world and opened in 1980*
*However Tibetan activists claim that the Chinese government are trying to stop the spread of Buddhism*
Residents at one of the world's largest centres of Tibetan Buddhism have been evicted and their homes have been destroyed in a bid to cut the area's population in half.

Authorities in China are seeking to cut the population at Larung Gar, a world renowned Buddhism centre down to 5,000.

Overseas Tibetan groups claim that the forced evictions and demolitions are an attempt by the Chinese government to stop the spread of Buddhism in the country.* 






+15
In these images taken on Monday April 3, workers are seen near Timber debris among a demolished part of the monastery






+15
Chinese authorities in southwestern Sichuan province have evicted followers and demolished hundreds of homes at one of the world's largest centres of Tibetan Buddhism 






+15
The demolishion of the living quarters in the area has caused outrage among overseas Tibetan groups who claim that the Chinese government are trying to stop people from engaging in religious activities






+15
Photos taken on April 3 show the effect of the demolition with selected houses across the mountainside left destroyed. Chinese officials are hoping to curb the area's population to 5,000, half of what it is now
*


----------



## JSCh

Another story from exactly the same "newspaper" aka tabloid.

Tibetan tourist town, Dukezong, destroyed by fire that raged for TEN HOURS | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alithemoor1

Sorry, I have an allergy towards the BS in the Daily Fail.


----------



## TaiShang

*Exploring ancient Tibetan architecture*




Tibetan architecture is once-again drawing in tourists to the Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture in Yunnan Province. Based on local customs and weather conditions, Tibetan architecture in the Prefecture employs traditional color combinations, religious totems, pictures of flowers, birds, insects, as well as patterns of the sun and moon, to express the local's vision for a better life. [Photo: China Plus/Zhao Jiang]






Patios and skylights have also been added to the original architectural designs to deal with the summer heat. The Prefecture is now recovering from a massive fire in January, 2014, which destroyed numerous historic structures. [Photo: China Plus/Zhao Jiang]




One of the ancient buildings converted into tourist hotel in the old town of Dukezong, Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Yunnan Province. [Photo: China Plus/Zhao Jiang]




One of the ancient buildings converted into a cafe in the old town of Dukezong, Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Yunnan Province. [Photo: China Plus/Zhao Jiang]




One of the largest ancient buildings in the old town of Dukezong, Diqing Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Yunnan Province. [Photo: China Plus/Zhao Jiang]

http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-06/22/content_41076179_5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

As a matter of fact, this is the third railway line to Tibet

*China starts work on 2nd railway to Tibet*

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

BEIJING — Jul 5, 2017, 6:16 AM ET

Work is underway on China's second railway line to Tibet that will wind through some of the world's most mountainous and inhospitable territory and likely take the better part of a decade to complete, state media said Wednesday.

Work at the line's two ends in Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, and Tibet's capital of Lhasa has already begun, the official Xinhua News Agency reported.

Other feasibility studies have been completed, but the most difficult section, through the mountains from Kangding in Sichuan to Nyingchi in Tibet, is still being designed and may take seven years to finish once construction begins, Xinhua said.

Once completed, the line will run for 1,700 kilometers (1,060 miles), 80 percent of it consisting of tunnels and bridges. Total cost is estimated at 250 billion yuan ($37 billion), while the travel time from Chengdu to Lhasa will be cut from 48 to about 13 hours, Xinhua said.

Likening it to a roller coaster, designers said the line will traverse eight ascents and descents, topping out at 4,400 meters (14,400 feet), Xinhua said. Varying terrain, landslides and earthquakes are also major threats.

"It will be the most difficult super project in railway construction history," Xia Lie, a senior engineer at China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group, was quoted as saying.

The line is the latest in a seemingly endless series of hugely ambitious construction projects that include the gargantuan Three Gorges Dam, the world's longest bridge over water in Jiaozhou Bay and the world's most extensive high-speed rail network.

China opened an initial line to Lhasa from Qinghai province to the northeast in 2006 that runs for 1,956 kilometers (1,215 miles) and tops out at about 4,000 meters (13,000 feet).

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wireStory/china-starts-work-2nd-railway-tibet-48445366

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

